# منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بصوا بقى انا اهلاوى صميم .. ونفسى نتجمع احنا الاهلويه كلنا .. ونورى الزملكاويه  العين الحمرا :11azy:

لان فى بعض  القله البيضاء  بتحاول تقول  ان الزمالك هو الاصل  والاهلى   تقليد ..

 يازملكويه  اعلنوا التوبه وعودوا للفانله الحمرا .. دا حتى دمكم لونه احمر  .. :t30:

انا عارف  ان الموضوع ده  هيخلى الزملكاويه يقيموا عليا الحد    .. بس الاهلويه  هينقذونى    صح ؟!!:94:


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههه
انا اشجعك وبشده

يلا يازملكاويه انسحبوا بهدووووووء
ده مش كفايه هزيمتكوا لا ده دراكولا بيهددكوا كمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

واضح انى بهدى النفووووووس
عموما خلينا نشوف زملكاوى واحد يدخل
ونشوف هيقول ا ايه
ده انتوا حتى دمكوا احمر
والابيض بيلبسوووة ميييييييييين ؟ وفييييييييين؟

بس كده

سلام مؤقتااااااااااااا:t33:


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*تقصدوا انكم بتشجعوا نادى*
* الاسماعيلى *
*( الاهلى )*
* سابقا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لا يا استاذ بيتر 
بنشجع الاهلى الذى فوق الجميع اهلى اهلى


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

زمالك مين
الاهلى حديد وشديد
هنشجع مين غير الاهلى

اتفضل انت يا استاذ vamdracula2005 قود المصيرة واحنا معاك​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كلنا وراءك يا ريس


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> انا اشجعك وبشده
> 
> يلا يازملكاويه انسحبوا بهدووووووء
> ...



اخيرا لقيت حد اهلاوى فى المنتدى . دا انا كنت بدأت اشك ان الغرض الاساسى للمنتدى هو التبشير بالعقيده الزملكاويه 

على العموم  الابيض دايما رمز الهزيمه والاستسلام  شوفوا كده :kap::kap::kap:

يعنى ابض يساوى   هزيمه واستسلام   

انا بهدى النفوس بس   على رايك يا تويتى :spor2:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *تقصدوا انكم بتشجعوا نادى*
> * الاسماعيلى *
> *( الاهلى )*
> * سابقا*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ايه هو النادى المختلط ( الزمالك ) .. بقى نادى اساسا 

اه نيست   اهنيكوا  بالهزيمه  من الطلائع  :smil16:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> لا يا استاذ بيتر
> بنشجع الاهلى الذى فوق الجميع اهلى اهلى



على صوتك  كمان وكمان .. سمع  الزملكاويه اللى فى الجحور ..
:crazy_pil

احنا ايد واحده      مش زيهم :hlp::hlp:


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




vamdracula2005 قال:


> على صوتك  كمان وكمان .. سمع  الزملكاويه اللى فى الجحور ..
> :crazy_pil
> 
> احنا ايد واحده      مش زيهم :hlp::hlp:



لاعبية الزمالك دول جماعة من الرعاع 
كل واحد يخطف الكورة ويجرى 
وكالعادة كل ماتشات الزمالك الجماهير رافعة شعار الجزمة مش فاهم انا مين الجزماتى رئيس النادى دا


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> زمالك مين
> الاهلى حديد وشديد
> هنشجع مين غير الاهلى
> 
> اتفضل انت يا استاذ vamdracula2005 قود المصيرة واحنا معاك​



عيب عليك تقول كده  .. الاهلويه كلهم حبايب . مش محتاجين قائد .. احنا كلنا زى بعض ..  واضح انك لازلت متأثر بالفانله البيضه . بس متقلقش  طول ما انت  معانا    وبتشارك هتتعود على الروح الاهلويه من تانى ...   اوعى تكون زعلت :ranting:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> كلنا وراءك يا ريس



ما احنا قولنا  ان الاهلويه مفهمش  ريس  .. كلنا  زى بعض
:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> ايه هو النادى المختلط ( الزمالك ) .. بقى نادى اساسا
> 
> اه نيست اهنيكوا بالهزيمه من الطلائع :smil16:


*اسلام الشاطر*
*محمد بركات*
*عماد النحاس*
*الخ*
*ركائز الاهلى الان*
*عايز حد يجاوب*
*صح ولا لا*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> لاعبية الزمالك دول جماعة من الرعاع
> كل واحد يخطف الكورة ويجرى
> وكالعادة كل ماتشات الزمالك الجماهير رافعة شعار الجزمة مش فاهم انا مين الجزماتى رئيس النادى دا



لا وايه    .. يتخانقوا ويشتموا بعض  على  مين اللى يلعب  الكوره  وفى الاخر  برضه يضيعوها :heat:


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اسلام الشاطر اللى مش بينزل اللى عشان يلعب 10 دقايق 
يبقى ركائز الاهلى 
ولا النحاس اللى من ساعة لم جاه الاهلى بقى نحس فى نحس 
ولا الخ 
ولا احمد فتحى اللى لسه مش هيلعب اصلا 
هو الاسماعيلى مجباش غير بركات يابركة يابركة 
وغير كدة كمان الاهلى هو اللى كبره 
وعلى راى مش عارف مين اللى قال مش فاكر ايه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *اسلام الشاطر*
> *محمد بركات*
> *عماد النحاس*
> *الخ*
> ...



ياسلام  ... تحب افكرك   شيكابالا   عمر زكى    وغيرهم  كانوا  جايين الاهلى  وانتوا  خدوتهم 
  ابراهيم سعيد      حسام حسن  ابراهيم حسن     كل دول   خدوتهم مننا 
وياريتكم عاملين بيهم حاجه             يا مختلطين  :smil8::smil8:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> اسلام الشاطر اللى مش بينزل اللى عشان يلعب 10 دقايق
> يبقى ركائز الاهلى
> ولا النحاس اللى من ساعة لم جاه الاهلى بقى نحس فى نحس
> ولا الخ
> ...



روح الفانله الحمرا   بتتنطط جواك   ..  انت  مثال اهلاوى  يحتذى به   ... اديهم كمان :11azy:


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص يازملكاوووووويه
معلش
عارفن ان الهزيمه مره بس نعمل ايه

معلش اقعدوا ساكتين
وهنجبلكوا حاجه حلوووووووووووة


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايه هو استاذ بيتر خرج ولا ايه الغريبة يا استاذ بيتر ان الموضوع دا معمول للاهلى والزمالك لكن الاسماعيلى محدش اتى بسيرته 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص يازملكاوووووويه
> معلش
> ...



الزملكاويه  خلاص    بقت عندهم  عقده  من الاهلى  ..
عارفه  بقى عادى انهم  ميزعلوش لما يتغلبوا من الاهلى .. عادى  
مبقاش فيه احساسleasantr


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايه يا جماعة هم الزمالكوية ماتو فى الماتش ولا ايه


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انتو عارفين ان عبد المنصف فاضله جول ويدخل موسوعة الارقام القياسية لاكتر حخارس مرمى دخل فيه اجوان من فريق واحد وهو الاهلى اللى مدخل فيه لغاية 26 جون 
وسلملى على ابوتريكة


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اصل انا اسمعلاوى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

معلش ياجماعه  مضطر امشى دلوقتى    

بس عايز ارجع بكره  ملقيش اثر لزملكاوى  

الاعتماد عليكوا


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هو كدة كدة الموضوع ده مدخلوش زمالكوية 
دا هو استاذ بيتر اسماعلوى 
وهو بنفسه صرح ان هو هيشجع الاهلى 
مش صح يا استاذ بيتر ولا نسيت


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*نسيت خالد بيبو*
*ومحمد عبدالله*
*وانت قلت احمد فتحى*
*وعايزين حسنى عبد ربه*
*ممكن تاخدوا يحييى الكومى*
*فوق البيعه*
*وفى مفاوضات مع *
*شريف عبدالفضيل*​


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*كدة هشجع الاهلى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*اهلى*
* اهلى*
*غلابه*​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس برضو الاهلى هو اللى بيعمل للاعبية دى اسم لم يشتريهم


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




BITAR قال:


> *كدة هشجع الاهلى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اهلى*
> * اهلى*
> *غلابه*​



الاعتراف بالحق فضحية يا استاذ بيتر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انا بشجع اهلى*
*اى اسرتى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس برضو الاهلى هو اللى بيعمل للاعبية دى اسم لم يشتريهم


*بأماره *
*محمد رمضان*
*خالد بيبو*
*......*
*الخ*
*واخيرا ابو تريكه*​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اهلك 
اه طيب


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههه

ولعتها ومشيت يا دراكوووووولا


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ولعتها ومشيت يا دراكوووووولا


*فليلوه يا تويتى*
*ولعها والنار طلعت حمرا*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

النار اللى بتاكل اى فريق طول عمرها حمرا


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

احين من الاستسلام 
والهزيمه اللى لونهم ابييييييييض

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> لاعبية الزمالك دول جماعة من الرعاع
> كل واحد يخطف الكورة ويجرى
> وكالعادة كل ماتشات الزمالك الجماهير رافعة شعار الجزمة مش فاهم انا مين الجزماتى رئيس النادى دا



*سلام المسيح :
استنوا استنوا انا هرد عليكم واحد واحد وهنهيها بيك يالي في بالي 

انا هسامحك بس علشان انا زملكاوي واخلاقي كزملكاوي تمنعي من اني اقول كده ........... ماشي ماشي استناني بره .
بس اسأل جماهير الزمالك رافعه الاحذية ليه ....... لانها جماهير نضيفه مش عايزة توسخ الاستاد .......... ولانهم لابسين جزم علي الاقل مش زي ناس ......:smil12:*​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> احين من الاستسلام
> والهزيمه اللى لونهم ابييييييييض
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه



*سلام المسيح :
مش فاهم انتي بتضحكي علي ايه كده ........ اللون الابيض ده لون النقاء والطهارة .......... طيب قوليلي الاحمر ده ده ........ ده حتي لون مش حلو ولا عاطفي ........ وبعدين اشجع شوية شباب بتجري ولا بسه احمر ده حتي يبقي عيب دول يقتلوني في البلد حدانا عييييييييب *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياااااااااااااااااادى النيلة

الاهلى فااااااااااااااااز كااااااااالعادة للاسف

قادر ربنا عليهم و غيرة ما يقدر​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> بصوا بقى انا اهلاوى صميم .. ونفسى نتجمع احنا الاهلويه كلنا .. ونورى الزملكاويه  العين الحمرا :11azy:
> 
> لان فى بعض  القله البيضاء  بتحاول تقول  ان الزمالك هو الاصل  والاهلى   تقليد ..
> 
> ...



*:act31:*​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح : 
انا عايز اهلاوي يفتح بقه وانا احطله جواها طقم بوكسات ......... انا بهدد والدهاشنه كلهم بكل الفئات امنوا بالزمالك ومستنين بره .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بصراحه وبكل وضوح انا مش عارفه الاخوه الزملكاويه أزاى ليهم عين يتكلموا ويهددوا .......انا لو منهم اطلب اللجوء السياسى لاى دوله سديكه .


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

وانا كماااااااااااان

رأى زى دونا تماااااااااااااام
ولا اقولكوا

روحوا قوووووووووووووولوا يايحيطه دارينا
واستخبوا كده
متخلوش حد يشوووووفكوا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح : *
> *انا عايز اهلاوي يفتح بقه وانا احطله جواها طقم بوكسات ......... انا بهدد والدهاشنه كلهم بكل الفئات امنوا بالزمالك ومستنين بره .*


*ممكن نأجل التهديد دة دلوقتى*
*اخوك*
*الاسمعلاوى*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه يا جماعة هم الزمالكوية ماتو فى الماتش ولا ايه




تلاقيهم  بتخانقوا بعد الماتش زى  العاده .. عادتهم ولا هيشتروها :a82::a82:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> انتو عارفين ان عبد المنصف فاضله جول ويدخل موسوعة الارقام القياسية لاكتر حخارس مرمى دخل فيه اجوان من فريق واحد وهو الاهلى اللى مدخل فيه لغاية 26 جون
> وسلملى على ابوتريكة




عبد المنصف الملقب بعاشق النجيله  .. لانه كل شويه تلاقيه نايم على الارض   وبيلحس النجيله :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *اصل انا اسمعلاوى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



برضه هتاخد التانى .. ايه هو ادمان للمركز ده :fun_lol:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> هو كدة كدة الموضوع ده مدخلوش زمالكوية
> دا هو استاذ بيتر اسماعلوى
> وهو بنفسه صرح ان هو هيشجع الاهلى
> مش صح يا استاذ بيتر ولا نسيت



متزعلشى ..  انت عارف انت الزمالك والاسماعيلى ولاد عم  .. 

خلى  بيتر بس يشجع الاهلى  ونعمله حفله


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *نسيت خالد بيبو*
> *ومحمد عبدالله*
> *وانت قلت احمد فتحى*
> *وعايزين حسنى عبد ربه*
> ...



ياراجل  
طب ومحمد فضل  اللى بيجيبلكوا اهداف ده ؟!!

وعلى فكره  بركات كان بره لما جه الاهلى  .. عنى مخدناهوش  منكوا  .. دا غير  ان تلات تربع  الوقت متصاب 

النحاس  ملعبنا من غيره  اكتر من سنه  لما اتصاب وكنا زى الفل 

اسلام الشاطر    ماتش اه وماتش لا       دا غير ان بديله كويس   احمد صديق 

:t19:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *كدة هشجع الاهلى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اهلى*
> * اهلى*
> *غلابه*​



اتريق اتريق ... زى كل الاسماعلاويه والزملكاويه  بس فى الاخر :t19::t19::t19::t19:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس برضو الاهلى هو اللى بيعمل للاعبية دى اسم لم يشتريهم



فعلا .. الاهلى اسم كبير .. فاكر رضا عبد العال  اللى رماه الزمالك :bud:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *انا بشجع اهلى*
> *اى اسرتى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



شفت الاهلى فى كل حته ازاى ..   هاها:new6:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *بأماره *
> *محمد رمضان*
> *خالد بيبو*
> *......*
> ...



ايوه فعلا .. مين سمع عن بيبو غير فى الاهلى 
ابو تريكه  كان هيبقى ابو تريكه المشهور غير من الاهلى ؟!!!

اعترفوا  بالحقيقه بقى


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ولعتها ومشيت يا دراكوووووولا



انا غرضى اهدى النفوس بس  بين الاهلويه والزملكويه ..
بس طبعا انتى عارفه الحقد اللى مالى قلوب الزملكاويه وكمان الاسماعلويه  من ناحيه الاهلى . فهيحتاجوا جهد شويه :act19::act19::act19:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *قليلوه يا تويتى*
> *ولعها والنار طلعت حمرا*
> *ههههههههههههههه*​



كويس انك قلتلى .. وانا اقول ليه الاسمعلويه بيغلوا من الاهلى    هاها


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> النار اللى بتاكل اى فريق طول عمرها حمرا



طبعا  ... مش ناقص غير انك تلاقى النار  حاطه رقم 22  على ظهرها   هاهاها


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> احين من الاستسلام
> والهزيمه اللى لونهم ابييييييييض
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه



طول عمرهم لونهم ابيض .. وتقريبا خدوا اللون ده من فانله الزمالك:new6::new6:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> استنوا استنوا انا هرد عليكم واحد واحد وهنهيها بيك يالي في بالي
> 
> انا هسامحك بس علشان انا زملكاوي واخلاقي كزملكاوي تمنعي من اني اقول كده ........... ماشي ماشي استناني بره .
> بس اسأل جماهير الزمالك رافعه الاحذية ليه ....... لانها جماهير نضيفه مش عايزة توسخ الاستاد .......... ولانهم لابسين جزم علي الاقل مش زي ناس ......:smil12:*​



لوسيفر حبيبى .. اهلا   انت شرفت !!  

كويس انك وضحتلى بعض العادات اللى مكنتش فاهمهما فى الزمالك وجمهوره .. طب ممكن تكمل جميلك وتفهمنى  ليه...
كل ماتش بخناقه وسط اللعيبه 
كل ماتش الجمهمور يضرب نفسه 
كل ماتش وماتش هزيمه 
ناس مبتغهمش وعامله لعيبه 
اتخيبوا   جاتكوا 60 نيله 

:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> مش فاهم انتي بتضحكي علي ايه كده ........ اللون الابيض ده لون النقاء والطهارة .......... طيب قوليلي الاحمر ده ده ........ ده حتي لون مش حلو ولا عاطفي ........ وبعدين اشجع شوية شباب بتجري ولا بسه احمر ده حتي يبقي عيب دول يقتلوني في البلد حدانا عييييييييب *​



حتى دى  متقدرش تتكلم عليها ..
طب ايه لزمه الخطين  الحمر اللى على الفانله ؟ّ
ومش كانوا هيخلوها 6 خطوط leasantrleasantr


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااادى النيلة
> 
> الاهلى فااااااااااااااااز كااااااااالعادة للاسف
> 
> قادر ربنا عليهم و غيرة ما يقدر​



هو ده   دعاء  الزملكاويه .. يعنى بصراحه كده ده اللى يقدروا عليه leasantr


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> انا عايز اهلاوي يفتح بقه وانا احطله جواها طقم بوكسات ......... انا بهدد والدهاشنه كلهم بكل الفئات امنوا بالزمالك ومستنين بره .*



شاطر يا لوسيفر .. طالع لمرتضى منصور :hlp::hlp:

دا انا هوريك  .. ما انت عارف  وشى فى وشك كل يوم ..
يعنى بس لو مكنتش  _ استغفر الله_  زملكاوى ..
كنت بقيت  تمام ..
 ودهاشنه مين دول اللى بتهددنى بيهم ؟!!
لعلمك  انا  وانا جاى  لقيت الدهاشنه عمالين يرقصوا ويقولوا  ( خدوا 6 رايح  خدوا 4 جاى )  
تفتكر قصدهم على ميييين؟؟؟:spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بصراحه وبكل وضوح انا مش عارفه الاخوه الزملكاويه أزاى ليهم عين يتكلموا ويهددوا .......انا لو منهم اطلب اللجوء السياسى لاى دوله سديكه .


 اه طبعا .. الاسمعيلى فاتح للزملكاويه دراعاته ..
على ايه معرفش ؟!

سديكه     هه؟!!:11azy::11azy:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> وانا كماااااااااااان
> 
> رأى زى دونا تماااااااااااااام
> ولا اقولكوا
> ...




حتى لو الحيطه داريتهم .. هنجيبهم  هنجيبهم ..

احنا عندنا ناس تخصص اجوان   فوق الحيطه  .. جنب الحيطه ..  مشفتوش ابو تريكه ؟!!:act23::act23:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *ممكن نأجل التهديد دة دلوقتى*
> *اخوك*
> *الاسمعلاوى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​



طبعا ..  الاسماعيلى اتلم على الزمالك ..  عايزين ايه اكتر من كده ؟!!

كوووووووسه    leasantr


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هارد  لك   يا زمالك على الهزيمه  .. بس انتوا متعودين   .. عادى بالنسبه لكوا


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

متهيألى كده نعلن فوز الاهلويه   بجداره ؟!!!
مش قلتلكوا الزملكويه عند الجد  بيهربوا من بعض ..  :dance:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

تعاطفك وحده مش كفايه ......اتبرع بجنيه واكفل زملكاوى هههههههههههه .


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

على راى المثل      لكل عاصى رب يهديه ، لكل مريض دوا يشفيه ، ولكل زملكاوى اهلاوى يربيه


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تعاطفك وحده مش كفايه ......اتبرع بجنيه واكفل زملكاوى هههههههههههه .


*
سلام المسيح :
عسل بأمانه يادونا 
طيب والجنيه اللي هتتبرعي بيه هياخده الزملكاوي ولا مين بالظبط ولا هيروح لقدماء المحاربين مثلآ . يعني بحب اعرف عشان لما تكفليني ........ تكفليني مش تكفنيني .*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اخ لويسفر   خد الحكمه دى 

مره واحد زملكاوى كان ليه هدف فى الحياه ... طلع اوفسيد


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نعلن  فوز الاهلى  بالصداره منفردا  فى المنتدى  .. وهزيمه الزملكاويه شر هزيمه :dance:


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
يا باشا انا بس كنت عايز اقولك شوية حاجات 
1  - احنا عارفين ان الاهلي طبعآ اقوي من الزمالك حاليآ ( للظروف الداخليه للنادي )
2 - الاهلي بيمر بفترة من احلي فترات عصرة بالفعل مع احلي لاعيبه ( من الدوري المصري )
3 - عدم استقرار الظروف الداخليه للاندية التي تلعب بالصدارة ( مثل الاسماعيلي ) 
لذا يحتم ان يفوز الاهلي ليس هنا بالطبع في المنتدي بل في الواقع بالكأس لان الظروف تشجعه وهي مهيئة بالفعل لذلك . 
وان لم يفز الاهلي في ظل هذه الظروف بكأس الاندية الاندية الابطال وكلنا ندعو لهذا بالفعل فيجب ان تشجع نادي شبين القناطر 
زملكاوي جدآ ​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> يا باشا انا بس كنت عايز اقولك شوية حاجات
> 1  - احنا عارفين ان الاهلي طبعآ اقوي من الزمالك حاليآ ( للظروف الداخليه للنادي ) هو أقوى دائماً وأبداً .
> 2 - الاهلي بيمر بفترة من احلي فترات عصرة بالفعل مع احلي لاعيبه ( من الدوري المصري ) يا رب دايماً .
> ...



وده يا ولاد كان درس اسمه الاعترااااااااااااااااف باااااالحق فضييييييييله :mus13:.


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
ماشي ياخالتي ومنك نستفيد*​


----------



## املا (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

له له طيب يا جماعه شو الفرق بين الزمالك و الاهلي يعني كلو واحد ولا في فرق ؟

على فكره انا فيصلاوي


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سلام المسيح :
اه اظهر وبان علي حقيقتك ماشي ياعم انتوا غلبتوا الزمالك ............
علي العموم الفيصلي كان الافضل يستحق الفوز


----------



## نيرو (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا ربي ليه كلهم بيهتموا بالاهلي والزمالك
ومافيش حد مهمتم بالاتحاد الاسكندري


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
لالالا مسمحلكش انا بشجع طبعآ زعيم الثغر ........ بس لما بيلاعب الاهلي*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

للاسف الظروف الداخلية السيئة فى الزمالك ادت بية الى الانهيار من ايام مرتضى منصور و الزمالك فعلا فى حاجة فعلية الى لاعبين دفاع و لعيب هداف بيعرف يحط اهداف بس للاسف لسة ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



نيرو قال:


> يا ربي ليه كلهم بيهتموا بالاهلي والزمالك
> ومافيش حد مهمتم بالاتحاد الاسكندري



للاسف يا نيرو الاتحاد خارج المنافسة فى الوت الحالى و تقريبا كدة و اللة اعلم ان كل الفرق خارج المنافسة الا الاهلى


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
بامانه ياجماعه انا كنت عاوز اقول شوية حاجات بجد كانت واقفه في زوري عن الدوري المصري او الدوري في الدول المجاورة ونبدء بالدوري المصري مستوي هابط بلا استثاء الا في الاهلي في فتره قصيرة ولكن هناك فرق بين ان  تكون فوي ورهيب هنا وبين اظهار ذاتك وسط الاندية العالمية 
خلينا نبص مثلآ علي لاعيب زي رونالدينهو ونشوف شوية حاجات من العقد بتاعه ونشوف شوية حاجات من الشروط اللي واخدها عليه نادي عظيم زي برشلونه :
1 - انه ميركبش دراجات سريعه او يركب سيارات سباق او اي حاجات من دي 
2 - عدم ركوب الطائرات او البواخر او ماشابه الا بأذن النادي 
3 - عدم ممارسة اي رياضة مثل : التزحلق علي الجليد او صعود الجبال او القفز .
4 - عد شرب المواد الكحوليه الا في المناسبات ويمتنع عنها اثناء فترات المعسكرات 
واشياء اخري لكن لننظر للاعبينا البواسل :
انهم يفرضون ارادتهم علي اندية بأسرها ويتمادوا في ذلك واكثر وطبعآ مستحل انك تلعب وتأدي لنادي انت حاسس انك معجزة ولا زم تحافظ علي نفس في المباراة عشان سهرة بالليل ........ وحاجات من دي كتير .....
مش عارف انا افتكرت جملة قالها جدي الله يرحمة زمان : قالي اليهود كانوا بيقولوا علي المصريين انهم ( بيقطروا فول ويتغدوا كورة ويتعشوا ام كلثوم ) 
اهي الكورة بقت بلا طعم ولا لون ولا ريحة 
والفول ضربوه بقي شكلة عامل زي شيكارة الجبس 
الله يرحمك ياست مبقاش غير صوتك بالليل يفكرنا بالجمال *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> للاسف الظروف الداخلية السيئة فى الزمالك ادت بية الى الانهيار من ايام مرتضى منصور و الزمالك فعلا فى حاجة فعلية الى لاعبين دفاع و لعيب هداف بيعرف يحط اهداف بس للاسف لسة ​



نسيت تقول انه محتاج لجمهور لحسن كلهم بقوا من عينة اللى بالى بالكم .


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> نسيت تقول انه محتاج لجمهور لحسن كلهم بقوا من عينة اللى بالى بالكم .



فعلا عندك حق دة حتى الجمهور من غلبة بقى كلو اهلاوى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

واضح ان الموضوع متحرف وحجبتوا المشاركة على الزملكاوية علشان تنتشروا فى المنتدى يا اهلاوية 
ده متهيالى انه هيكون رد اى زملكاوى هيحاول يدخل فى الحوار بصراحة الله يكون فى عونهم 
بيب بيب اهلى


----------



## red_pansy (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> نسيت تقول انه محتاج لجمهور لحسن كلهم بقوا من عينة اللى بالى بالكم .


:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## vetaa (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اية يا ريد بس
دة انتى ريد حتى يا قمر
تعااااااااالى بس عندنا المكسب مضموووووووووون

وبعدين يا جماعة مهما ان عملتوووووو
الاهلى حديد وغيرة مفييييييييييييييش
ولا هيبقى فى
وموتوا بغيظكم ياللى عليكم الكلام:yahoo:


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا مش عارفه ليه الزملكويه متغظين مننا
احنا اهلاويه ولا علشان ديما بنغلبكم يعنى
موتو بغظكم بقا
الاهلى حديد​


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح : 

انا سمعت ان الاهلي متعاقد مع شركة عز  عشان يستوردوا مشجعين حديد وصلب عشان مشجعين الاهلي كلهم هيموتوا دلوقتي
قال الاهلي حديد قال *​


----------



## lovebjw (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هى الفكرة ان الاهلى هو الافضل على مر العصور والتاريخ هو اللى بيقول كدة وغير كدة لم الزمالكوى يقعد يتفرج على ماتش وبعد كدة الزمالك كالعادة يتغلب بيزعل ليه 
انا مش فاهم وطول مانا قاعد مع بابا اكمنه زمالكوى من ايام ما كان الفريق اسمه فريق الملك فؤاد يقعد يقول دا شوية لاعيبة عشوائية كل واحد ياخد الكرة ويجرى ويقعد يا عينى يفتكر ايام امجاد الزمالك لم كانو بيكسبو الاهلى 2 صفر لم الماتش يضربه الدم 
لكن الاهلى غير الارقام دى وخلى يعنى ايه الاهلى يكسب 6 او 4 لم العيبة تكون نعسانة وعايزة تنام 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> 
> انا سمعت ان الاهلي متعاقد مع شركة عز  عشان يستوردوا مشجعين حديد وصلب عشان مشجعين الاهلي كلهم هيموتوا دلوقتي
> قال الاهلي حديد قال *​



خلاص يا عم انا مش عايزك تزعل 
زمالك حديد اهلى سيحه حطه فى علبة وراح يفسحه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




therocky قال:


> فعلا عندك حق دة حتى الجمهور من غلبة بقى كلو اهلاوى



لا خالص عمر ما الزمالكوى ينفع يبقى اهلوى واسالنى انا 
انا لم بتفرج على الماتش للزمالك وكالعادة لم يتاخد على دماغة ويتعلم العفة ويتغلب جماهير الزمالك بيشجعو فرق احسن من فرقهم الا الاهلى يعنى يشجعو مزارع دينا 
الترسانة 
طلائع الجيش ياعينى بعد ما الزمالك اتغلب منها 
ولا المصرى ولا حاجة كدة لكن الاهلى اصلا مايرضيش بجماهير الزمالك اللى محدش راضى بيهم 
:smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

فينك يا باسم من زمان سايبنى على ارض المعركه لوحدى :smil13: ......دى القطه كلت ولادها يا جدعان .........والزملكاويه لسه بيتكلموا هههههههههه


----------



## twety (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههه

مش معقول كده يازملكاوييييييييه
انسحبوا وروحوا ناموا فى بيتكوا بقى
ده اللى اختشووووا ماتوا ياناس:t33:


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هو لسه فى زملكويه عيشين
بالزمه مش مكسوفين
فى حد يقول انو زملكاور كدة من غير ما يبص فى الارض
انما الاهلى ياعينى عليه ديما رافع راسنا

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ما هو فى شعار مكتوب فى سراى القبة ارفع راسك فانت اهلاوى 
لكن مكتوب للزمالكوية 
نزل راسك عشان تاخد على افك من الاهلوية فانت زمالكوى


----------



## Coptic Man (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سعد سعد يحيا سعد

انا بقيت اهلاوي يا رجالة معاكم

اهلي حديد زمالك سيحه ههههههه معلش بحكم التعود بس

نعيد من تاني

زمالك حديد اهلي سيحه :yahoo:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Coptic Man قال:


> سعد سعد يحيا سعد
> 
> انا بقيت اهلاوي يا رجالة معاكم
> 
> ...



براااااااااااااااااااافو :ura1: ........أهو هو ده الكلام:66: ......الرجوع للحق والاعتراف بيه من شيم الكبار  ....... يلا عقبال اللى فى بالى ما يقلدوك يا كوبتك :bud:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا جماعة انا زملكاوى صميم بس للاسف ابتديت اخاف على صحتى و صحة كل واحد  زملكاوى :budo:

اتفضلوا اقروا الى مكتوب فى النشرة دى


----------



## vetaa (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخ كوبتك
ويكتر من امثاااااااااااااااااااالك يارب

وكمان ياريت تعملنا قرار ازالة كدة
لكل الزملكاوية اللى فى المنتدى
نوع من التشجيع يعنى
وكمان the rocky
هينضم وجايب حاجة مشجعة جداااااااااااا
يارب يعنى المنتدى كلة يبقى احمررررررررررر
ونقووووووووووووول
الاهلى حديد وغير ة مفيشششششششششش
واهلى اهلى بيب بيييييييييييب

يالا يا جماعة اشتغلوا شوية مش كدة
احنا اللى معانا المكسب ومضمون

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
لا كوبتك مان ولا الارهابيه دونا نبيل ولا حتي اي حد يخليني اغير مبدأي 
حتي لو المنتدي كلة بقي احمر ( يع يع ) مش هشجع الـــ  يع يع ....... طيب ازاي اشجع ملايات السفرة دول حد يعقلها بس ويقولي 
يهديكم الله وتعودوا بالعافيه لصحتكم ....... ربنا يشفيكم ....... منك لله يالي في بالي *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> لا كوبتك مان ولا الارهابيه دونا نبيل ولا حتي اي حد يخليني اغير مبدأي
> حتي لو المنتدي كلة بقي احمر ( يع يع ) مش هشجع الـــ  يع يع ....... طيب ازاي اشجع ملايات السفرة دول حد يعقلها بس ويقولي
> يهديكم الله وتعودوا بالعافيه لصحتكم ....... ربنا يشفيكم ....... منك لله يالي في بالي *​



هههههههههه على الاقل مفارش السفره ارحم كتير من ملايات سراير المستشفيات اللى بتشجعوها :smile01 .
تصدق انت صعبان علىّ لانك لوحدك  ولا انت طمعان فى لقب اخر مشجع زملكاوى ....يا لئيم علشان تدخل التاريخ تحت بند الكائنات المنقرضه على الارض :giveup: ........ربنا يهديك للصواب  .


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا ستي علي العموم انا هفضل ابيض حتي النهاية وحتي لو كل الزملكاوية راحوا يشجعوا ( مفارش السفرة ) وده طبعآ في احلامك ان الزملكاوية يسيبوا النادي الابيض لالالالالا كل ليل وليه نهار .......... يا يا يا يا ..................... كبيرة قبيلة الاهلي الارهابيه *​


----------



## lovebjw (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههه
يا استاذى نقدر نقول ان النادى الاهلى هو اللى مش راضى بجماهير الزمالك مش انتو اللى مش راضين تبقو يع يع زى ما انت قولت 
قال يع يع 
امول الزمالك ايه 
اخس اخس


----------



## *malk (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> هههههههههه على الاقل مفارش السفره ارحم كتير من ملايات سراير المستشفيات اللى بتشجعوها :smile01 .
> تصدق انت صعبان علىّ لانك لوحدك ولا انت طمعان فى لقب اخر مشجع زملكاوى ....يا لئيم علشان تدخل التاريخ تحت بند الكائنات المنقرضه على الارض :giveup: ........ربنا يهديك للصواب .


 
كدة برضو يا دونا

انا بقى زملكاوية للابد و لتحيا ملايات السرير

اقصد الريايات البيضا:274rb:

عموما الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضية:t37:

فلحيا الزمااااااااالك


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
الله عليكي يا كيكي هي دي الروح *


----------



## *malk (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اى خدمة يا باشا

كلة فى سبيل نادى الزمالك

يالا يا جماااااااعة

زمااااااااالك لابد:dance:


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



keky قال:


> كدة برضو يا دونا
> 
> انا بقى زملكاوية للابد و لتحيا ملايات السرير
> 
> ...



انا وراكى يا كيكى لغاية ما اضمك لمفارش السفره :new6: وسيبك من اللى بالى بالك لانه مش هينفعك :smil15: .


----------



## red_pansy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه ماشي يا ستي علي العموم انا هفضل ابيض حتي النهاية وحتي لو كل الزملكاوية راحوا يشجعوا ( مفارش السفرة ) وده طبعآ في احلامك ان الزملكاوية يسيبوا النادي الابيض لالالالالا كل ليل وليه نهار .......... يا يا يا يا ..................... كبيرة قبيلة الاهلي الارهابيه *​


:love45:
اهو ده الكلام  :smil15:
استخبى يادونا :act19:
زمــــــــــــــــــــالك الى الابد:mus13:​


----------



## *malk (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا وراكى يا كيكى لغاية ما اضمك لمفارش السفره :new6: وسيبك من اللى بالى بالك لانه مش هينفعك :smil15: .


 
ابدا يا دونا

زمااااالك للابد

تحيا ملايات السراير


----------



## fullaty (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايوة كده الزملكويه ظهروا 
انا معاكوا قلبا وقالبا انا زملكويه لغايه لما ربنا يدينى العمر 
وبقول لكل اهلاوى نضف قلبك وارجع لربك والبس ابيض من تانى علشان ده اصلك ​


----------



## *malk (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الة عليكى يا فيبى

يا رب كتر من الزملكاوية كمان و كمان 

واهدى الاهلوية للطريق الصحيح

قولوا اااااامين


----------



## fullaty (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يارب يا كيكى 
واحنا اصلا كتير بس هما الخونه اللى مش بيقفوا مع ناديهم فى الاوقات العصيبه 
واحب اقول لكل واحد ان لكل جواد كبوة ودى كبتنا دلوقتى بس بعدين هنقوم
وفى واحده صاحبتنا عامله موضوع عن الشمته ياريت كله يقراه وينفذه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايه يا طنط فيبى يعنى طلعلك صوت وننضف قلبنا ايه انتوا اللى نضفوا عقولكوا من الموز والسودانى هههههههههههههههههههههه
 سورى مش انتوا نجوم الجبلاية 
وبعدينا كبوتنا بتتكتب كدة مش كبتنا ولا ما يكونش قصدك كوبتنا =خيبتنا 
وانتى كمان يا كيكى طلعتى زمالكاوية متهيائلى حد لعب فى دماغك ارجعى يا بنتى علشان تضمنى الدورى بدل ما تنزلى درجة ثانية

معلومة بس احب اوضحها للأمانة 
ان ماليش اى علاقة بالكورة اصلا ولا اعرف اى حاجة عنها بس بيقولوا ان الأهلى حديـــــــــــــــــــد 



انا عارف ان فيه ناس ممكن تغتالنى على التصريح ده بس اعمل ايه هى طلبت امانة 
:vava::act23::giveup::heat:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سلام المسيح :
استاذ / يوحنا 
احب اصححلك شوية معلومات 
الجبلاية = ده مكان الاتحاد المصري  وجنبيه النادي الاهلي يعني مش احنا بتوع الجبلاية : ده بس لمعلوماتك الجغرافيه 
الزمالك مكانه في ميت عقبة واللي ميعجبوش الكلام نخليهم مية وواحد 
والانسة فيبي تقول اللي هي عايزاها .... زملكاوية ولا الارهاب في الاهلي اتخذ ليه شعار ( لاتناقش ولا تجادل يا اخ علي ) 
والسلام ختام ياعم ولا انت بتروج للاهلي


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سلام المسيح :
الاهلي كان حديد زمان ايام الثورة الصناعية لكن دلوقتي الزمالك ماس وفولاذ علي دماغ اعدائه وصلب علي اللي هيقف في طريق مشجعيه .
ولا سلام ولاكلام يالا يازمالكاوية انها الحرب 
هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## fullaty (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ميرسى جدا يا لوسيفر على مناصفتك ليا ويارب الزملكويه كده على طول كابسين الاهلى 
ويالا الزملكويه كلهم معاك ومستعدين للهجووووووووووووووووووووم ​


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سلام المسيح :
لاشكر علي واجب يا صديقتي العزيزة بس هما الزملكاوية مش لبعض في الشده برضة ولا ايه وانا عايز اننا نطردهم من هنا شر طردة عازين نتحد وانا بديكي رعاية الموضوع في حالة لا اغتالتني رصاصة حمرا ........ وحتي لو مت ( عشان اغيظ ناس بس ) هينزل مني دم ابيض منور نضيف كده زي البفته .


----------



## fullaty (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بعد الشر عليك يا لوسيفر من الدماء انشالله الناس الشماته اللى بتفرح فى اخواتها ومش عندهم روح رياضيه
ومفيش غيرك زعيم لينا يالا الرايه البيضا معاك ارفعها ودى مش استسلام لالالالالالالالا
دى رايه النصر اللى بعد الهزيمه انشالله​


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سلام المسيح :
مش عارف انا مش مستريح ليه لحماسك دي يا فيبي بيفكرني بحماس في يوم من الايام والبخور ( فاكرة البخور ) شكلك جبتيه من دونا نبيل .
علي العموم رايتنا البيضه عالية خفاقة ومنورة ومزهزهة ولا اعلانات اريال .


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> مش عارف انا مش مستريح ليه لحماسك دي يا فيبي بيفكرني بحماس في يوم من الايام والبخور ( فاكرة البخور ) شكلك جبتيه من دونا نبيل .
> علي العموم رايتنا البيضه عالية خفاقة ومنورة ومزهزهة ولا اعلانات اريال .



بقى انا قاعده ساكته ومكتفيه بالقرايه وبس وسايباكوا تطلعوا الكبت اللى جواكوا بسبب فريق رفع الضغط بتاعكوا ده .....وبرضه عمال تجر شكلى :a82: ......يا ابنى فين احنا وفين انتم ........يا خبر اقلك على حاجه سر يعنى .....محدش واخد باله ....لما الاهلى رجع من اليابان اصريت اطلع المطار علشان ااقابل الابطال بالورود ولما وصلت المطار حوالى الساعه 9 م كان فى حوالى 20 فرد بس وعلى حوالى الساعه اربعه ونص فجراً ميعا د خروجهم كان فى أكتر من 200 ألف شخص وده اللى سمعته بودانى فى راديو العربيه .......تفتكر ده من فراغ .....يا ابنى دول ابطال وفاكر بقى اخر سفريه للزمالك لما راحوا اتغلبوا واتسرقوا ههههههههه ورجعوا سالفين حق التذاكر  :beee: ولا بلاش افكركم بالخيبه بتاعتهم .


----------



## fullaty (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بلاش الذكريات السوده دى وخلى قلبك ابيض زى فانلتك 
ودايما رايتنا مرفوعه برسيل بقى اريل اى حاجه اهى منورة والسلام​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزمالك سوف يظن نادى الفن و الهندسة و الجماااااال و الجمهور الوافى رغم انف كل الحاقديين من نادى مانشستر اصدى​ الاهلى​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اهلا اهلا بالحبايب .. معلشى غبت اليوميين دول  .. بس الحمد لله  لسه مفارش السفره احسن من ملايات السرير  

لكل من يشجع الزمالك  له الاتى  واجرى على الله ...  والحكم ليكوا 

مين الفريق اللى ممكن تلاقى  لعيب يقلع الجزمه وممكن كمان يحطها فى وش الجمهور؟!!( خالد الغندور    شيكابالا ؟!!) 

مين الفريق اللى ممكن تلاقى حد  فجاه لعيب ساب اللعب وضرب زميله بالشلوت  وممكن القفا ؟!! ( عمر وشيكابالا     سامح يسرى  و  حد مش فاكر مين) 

مين  الفريق اللى يتهزم   وياخد مكافات على الهزيمه 

مين الفريق  اللى  مش  عارف  فى خلال الماتش مين اللى هيلعب ضربه الجزاء ...  ليه هو مفيش حد  المدير الفنى  مختاره...

مين الفريق  اللى كل ماتشاته  علشان  يوصل للمركز التانى  قبل الاسماعيلى 


مين الفريق  اللى  كل  ما اكون على القهوه وقت ماتشاته الاقيها  فاضيه ومهجوره 

مين  الفريق  اللى  حتى  الفنوات  التلفزيونيه  بتزيع ماتشاته  على قنوات سكه  .  

مين  الفريق  اللى فى  سنتين  مغير  اكتر من 6 مديرين فنيين ...  ليه هو العيب فى المدير الفى 


مين الفريق  اللى ممكن يتسرق  لما يسافر بره .....  برياله يعنى 

مين  الفريق  اللى بيتغلب من طوووب الارض  .. ونفسه يغلب الاهلى .. 

مين الفريق اللى نص لعيبته  نفسهم يهربوا منه ؟؟( عمر زكى     جمال حمزه    عبد المنصف  .... الخ  الخ )

مين الفريق  اللى بيحشر منخيره  فى كل صفقه الاهلى  بيدخلها ... وفى الاخر يا اما بيخسر طبعا .. او يفوز بالصفقه  اللى   مبتعملوش  اى اضافه 

مين الفريق  اللى ممكن يكون مديون     ويشترى  لعيب ب 5 مليون  ( عمر زكى )

مين  الفريق  اللى   رؤسائه دايما    يخرجوا بفضيحه   ( كمال درويش اختلاس .. اسماعيل سليم  مستشفى     ...   مرتضى    عيش وحلاوه )

:dance:

دول عينه بس  من الفضايح  الزملكاويه  .. تحبوا  كمان  ؟!!!

 لصديقى العزيز   لوسيفر  ..   مش  هسيبك   والايام بيننا  وليشهد المنتدى ... وراك وراك     لحد ما اشدك للاهلى    يا اما انت تشدنى  ناحيه  ملايات السرير  وده  مستحيييييييييييل  .. 
ارجع يا لوسيفر    انت وفيبى  وكيكى وروكى وريد .. والا  :a82::a82:

انا رجعت  يازملكاويه  ...  والاهلويه  كلهم معايا  .. استسلموا   .


الاهلى     مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك :yahoo:


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يااااااااااااااجاااااااااااااااااااااامد يا دراااااااااااااااااكولا يااااااااااااااااا ماااااااااااااااااااااصص دممممممهم قصدى ياااااااااااا حاااااااااااااااااابس دمهم .هههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
صديقي دراكولا 
احب اوضحلك برضه انت كمان شوية معلومات صغيرة عن اللعيبه واللي بترفع الجزم في وش الجمهور وحاجات تانية كتير افتكر ابراهيم حسن ايام ماكان احسن تاني لاعب في الاهلي ولا ياسلام عليك يا ابراهيم يا سعيد مش هقول مين اللي عملة كده وخلاه بالشكل ده ولا هقول مين السبب في الحاجات دي لا اهلي ولا زمالك
علي فكرة قبل ما انسي ::66:
اسماعيل سليم ده اخو صالح سليم المايسترو :11_9_10[1]: ( طبعآ عمرة ماراح الزمالك ) 
هو ليه بحس ان كل الاهلاوية كده مش عارف بيقعدوا يفتحوا بقهم ويقولوا كلام 40% منه هجس و 40% خيال علمي .............. يارب ما تمشيتش فينا مشجعين فريق الــــ يع يع *​:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
والسلام ختام :gun:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يااااااااااااااجاااااااااااااااااااااامد يا دراااااااااااااااااكولا يااااااااااااااااا ماااااااااااااااااااااصص دممممممهم قصدى ياااااااااااا حاااااااااااااااااابس دمهم .هههههههههههه



*سلام المسيح :
مش عارف ليه لما بكلم حد من مشجعين الاهلي بحس انه في حروف طايرة عنده وهو بيحاول انه يطير يجيبها ............. اللهم اهدهم للافضل يا تنيحهم عشان وجع الدماغ *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> صديقي دراكولا
> احب اوضحلك برضه انت كمان شوية معلومات صغيرة عن اللعيبه واللي بترفع الجزم في وش الجمهور وحاجات تانية كتير افتكر ابراهيم حسن ايام ماكان احسن تاني لاعب في الاهلي ولا ياسلام عليك يا ابراهيم يا سعيد مش هقول مين اللي عملة كده وخلاه بالشكل ده ولا هقول مين السبب في الحاجات دي لا اهلي ولا زمالك
> علي فكرة قبل ما انسي ::66:
> ...



على ما يبدو  انك يا اخ لوسيفر  من غير قصد طبعا بتاكد كلامى 

لان المثالين  اللى انت ذكرتهم  .. الاهلى مشاهم  ووداهم الزمالك   صح؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابراهيم سعيد كان متالق   وكمان  ابراهيم حسن وحسام كمان  .. بس الاهلى اخلاق قبل اى حاجه ..
 وعلشان كده  اللعيبه اللى من النوع ده  مصيرها الزمالك على طووووول .

:act23::act23::act23:

بصوا يا جماعه  حتى الزملكاويه من غير قصد بيعترفوا  بلاهلى   هاهاها 

يا اهلويه  امسكوا الكلام ده  على لوسيفر 
علشان ميرجعش  يقول مقلتش   هاها:59::59:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يااااااااااااااجاااااااااااااااااااااامد يا دراااااااااااااااااكولا يااااااااااااااااا ماااااااااااااااااااااصص دممممممهم قصدى ياااااااااااا حاااااااااااااااااابس دمهم .هههههههههههه



شكرا يادونا ... انا بس بعمل  خير وارميه البحر        الاحمر :999:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
بس يا أبني الزمالك لانه مدرسة قبل ما يكون فن ولعب وهندسة ......... ولانه بينفذ التعاليم الصحيحه شاف ان في موهبه زي ابراهيم سعيد الاهلي تسبب في اعوجاجه وانحلال اخلاقة واللعيب خلاص عيضيع يسيبه ينحرف ويحوع ويقعد يشم صوابع رجلة لالالالا الزمالك خده ونضفه ورجعه لعيب كويس مرة تانية ولان العرق غلاب زي مابيقولوا اهل زمان فالطبع صعب لانه قعد فتره طويلة في الاهلي فتغير طباعه من الطباع الاهلاوية الي الطباع الزملكاوية السمحه كانت محاولة لكن لكل جواد كبوة ومعرفش انه يصلح منه فرماه *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا مش هرد .. كفايه  منظر لعيبه الزمالك مترميه فى الملعب بعد اى مباراه  تشتم فى الجمهور  وتاكل ارض الملعب الخضرا  وتشم  كوله


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
انت مش من مصر ولا ايه ده اكل النجيله تقليد قديم في الدوري المصري بس الزمالك وباقي الفرق النضيفه هي الي لسه محافظة عليه اما بالنسبه للكوله فهي مشروب صحي وطازج 100% ولا انت مبتقدموش في المطعم عندك*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

النجيله والكوله ؟؟  هى اللعيبه بتاعت الزمالك مبيشتغلوش على عربيات كرو  بعد  الماتشات؟؟ 
اهو حاجه تجيب ليهم فلوس   .. بدل اللعب  فى الطين  اللى بيعملوه فى الملعب


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
يا ابني ومالوا لما لاعيبة الزمالك تشتغل علي كارو ولا حتي علي حنطور ....... دي لاعيبه مكافحة ومجاهده وبتحب تكون نفسها ............ بطلوا حقد اهلاوي بقي*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طبعا  .. ما انتوا عندكوا وفره فى الحمييييير  البيضا :yahoo:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
خد بالك انت كده بتغلط .......... بس علي العموم انا زملكاوي وهسامحك 

محدش شاف 11 فار احمر كانوا معدين من هنا انا هجيبهم ................. العصي لمن عصا*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

قال قاعدين ياكلوا نجيله ...       هما من الحيوانات القارضه.. انتوا سناجب   .. سناجب بيضا


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
سناجب طيب طيب انا هقرضلك مناخيرك وهخليك تعترف ان الله حق *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طب ماهو انا مين غير  ما تعذبنى    معترف ان الله حق ؟!!!!!

نقول ايه ما انت زملكاوى  .. والتعذيب دى فن من فننكوا  ...:yaka:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
طبعآ ماهو كل ماهو يتعلق بالزمالك لازم يكون فيه فن *​


----------



## املا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> سلام المسيح :
> اه اظهر وبان علي حقيقتك ماشي ياعم انتوا غلبتوا الزمالك ............
> علي العموم الفيصلي كان الافضل يستحق الفوز



طيب ياخوي عاد يوم ليك و يوم عليك بس المهم الوحداتيه اللي عنا ينقهروا 

بس شو صار بخالد سعد ؟ بتلعبوهوش بالمباريات ليش ؟


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا املا   الزملكاويه دى عالم   غريبه ..   متخدش على كلامهم


----------



## املا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياخوي الله يسعدك بس بدي اعرف شو صار بابو سمره تره هو لعيب هالزلمه و هم حاطينه احتياط


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لا ملعبش غير شويه صغيريين   من 4 او  خمس   اسابيع كده 

ودلوقتى ولاهو اساسى   ولا ختى على دكه البدلاء            مختفى 

.. محدش عارف فيه ايه ...........


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
مين الزلومه ده مافيش للاعب في الزمالك بالاسم ده *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

معندكش  ثقافه الزلمات ..  جاهل :beee:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
وثقافة الزلمات دي قايمة علي السيد / الفيل يعني اروح الجنينه وابدء اتعلم الثقافة الزلوميه*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مت بغيظك  ... دا احنا هنطحنكوا فى ارض الملعب ..  وفى ارض المنتدى


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> مت بغيظك  ... دا احنا هنطحنكوا فى ارض الملعب ..  وفى ارض المنتدى



حرااااااااااام يا دراكولا ......أرحموا عزيز قوم زل :smile02  .


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههه

حرام هيقاوموا مين ولا مين

يبقى فى الواقع وفى المنتدى كماااااااااان
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
موتوا بغيظكم انتم يالا يالا العبوا مع الاسد *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> موتوا بغيظكم انتم يالا يالا العبوا مع الاسد *​



 طيب وجبت ايه من عندك احنا مقامنا نلعب مع الاسد وانتوا اخركوا تلعبوا مع الفيران :yahoo:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
اوك انا سمعت صحيح ان الاهلي هيغير اسمه تفتكري هيسمية ايه ايه ايه ( انا مش هقول طبعآ ) نسمية فريق الجرابيع المتحولة لاكلة عشب بري في ظلام  الليل الزمهرير .
ده طبعآ بعد مايغير اسمه من فريق الفيران الليليه *​


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

من هو نادي الزمالك ا لي بتتكلمو عنو ا 
لزمالك انتهي خلاص 
انا بحب الاهلي   ومشجعينو


----------



## jim_halim (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*





لو الدنيا كلها إحمرت 

ها أفضل برضه زملكاوي ​


----------



## red_pansy (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



jim_halim قال:


> لو الدنيا كلها إحمرت ​
> 
> ها أفضل برضه زملكاوي ​


:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:
:scenic::scenic:
*جدع جداااااااااااااااا*
*مفيش غير الزمالك وبس:Love_Mailbox:*​


----------



## red_pansy (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *اوك انا سمعت صحيح ان الاهلي هيغير اسمه تفتكري هيسمية ايه ايه ايه ( انا مش هقول طبعآ ) نسمية فريق الجرابيع المتحولة لاكلة عشب بري في ظلام الليل الزمهرير .*
> 
> *ده طبعآ بعد مايغير اسمه من فريق الفيران الليليه *​


*ههههههههههههههه:smil12:*
*ربنا يخليك يارافع راية الزمالكويه :t16:*
*تصدق حتى الاسم ده خساره فيهم:beee:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههه مساااااااااااااكين بقى أخركوااااااااااا الكلام ....خدواااااااااااا راحتكواااااااا  يعنى هو الكلام بفلوس.


----------



## vetaa (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

خسارة فى مييييييين يا ريد
ريد مش عارفة ازاى بصراحة انتى زمالك دة
وريد طيب خليكى وايت يا حول الله
علشان تعرفى انك جواكى اهلاوية وبتدارى:t33:


قوليلهم يا دونا يتخرسوا بقى شوية
دة الاهلى عمهم وحابس دمهم
كفاية حقد بقى يا عاااااااااااااالم واعترفوا بقى
مهما ان عملتواااااااااا وقولتوااااااااااا
احنا قممممممممممممممممممممممة:yahoo:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

زملكاوي100%


----------



## kajo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اريييييييد اجابه من كل الاهلاويه 

لما الاهلى يبقى تااااااااااالت  عالم

ويجى هنا الاسماعيلى يكسبه ويهزمه هزيمه سااااااااااااااااااااااحقه ويخليه يمسح الاستاد بالفانله والشورت وبدل ما كانو حمر بقو خضر ههههههه


يبقى الاسماعيلى ايه 


اكيد اكيد بدون تفكير  تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى عالم


ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

تعليقا على كلام kajo بالنسبة للاسماعيلى​


----------



## Moony34 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> اريييييييد اجابه من كل الاهلاويه
> 
> لما الاهلى يبقى تااااااااااالت  عالم
> 
> ...





حلوة منك يا كاجو.... بس أنا عايز أعرف إنت بتشجع الإسماعيلي وللا الزمالك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو بتشجع الإسماعيلي يبقي ليك حق تتكلم ويبقي ليا رد تاني عليك أما لو إنت زملكاوي يبقي على رأي المثل القرعة تتعايق بشعر بنت أختها......
نيييييااااهههههههههههههههههااااااااااااا:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## oesi no (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انا طبعا مش هقول ان البنى ادم الطبيعى لازم يكون اهلاوى لان دة شئ طبيعى واللى مش طبيعى انك متكونش عارف كدة *
*بالنسبه لماتش الاسماعيلى مع الاهلى 3/ 0*
*الماتش كان بعد العودة من اليابان بيومين عايزك انت تسافر اسوان مش اليابان  وارجع بيتكم شوف هتقدر تقف على رجلك ولا لا *
*متنساش الفريق اللى بتقول عليه اتغلب من الاهلى 6/0 فى الاسماعيليه ومكنش واحد مركز فى اليابان كان سادس وعلى فكرة ترتيب الاسماعيلى الاخير 166 على العالم *
*مش تانى ولا حاجه *
*اوعا تكون دى تخاريف صيام *
*بالنسبه للبيض ام خطين حمر المطلق عليهم نادى الزمالك  *
*فعليا الطلائع يا شيخ ابو تريكة بالفريق بالاختياطى بتاعهم كلهم *
*ويجعله عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامر (صبرى)*​


----------



## Moony34 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> *انا طبعا مش هقول ان البنى ادم الطبيعى لازم يكون اهلاوى لان دة شئ طبيعى واللى مش طبيعى انك متكونش عارف كدة *
> *بالنسبه لماتش الاسماعيلى مع الاهلى 3/ 0*
> *الماتش كان بعد العودة من اليابان بيومين عايزك انت تسافر اسوان مش اليابان  وارجع بيتكم شوف هتقدر تقف على رجلك ولا لا *
> *متنساش الفريق اللى بتقول عليه اتغلب من الاهلى 6/0 فى الاسماعيليه ومكنش واحد مركز فى اليابان كان سادس وعلى فكرة ترتيب الاسماعيلى الاخير 166 على العالم *
> ...






نييييياااااااهههههههههااااااااااااا
جامدة جدا يا باشا.......... خلي الزملكاوية يبيضوا بيضة بخطين حمر


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*






الزماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك عمهم و حاااااااااااااااااابس دمهم و حتشوفوا حنعمل اية بكرة فى حرس الحدوود​


----------



## oesi no (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك عمهم و حاااااااااااااااااابس دمهم و حتشوفوا حنعمل اية بكرة فى حرس الحدوود

هقولهالك تانى 
يجعلووو عااامر 
وواضح انك متابع الزمالك اووووووووووووووووى 
بكرة ماتش اسمنت السويس


----------



## red_pansy (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

_*لو لم اكن زمالكاويا لو ددت ان اكون زمالكاويا *_
_*يا زمالك يامدرسة لعب وفن وهندسة*_
*يازمالك ياحبى يا حتة من قلبى*
_*يازمالك يامليح هو ده نادى المسيح*_


----------



## oesi no (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نييييياااااااهههههههههااااااااااااا
جامدة جدا يا باشا.......... خلي الزملكاوية يبيضوا بيضة بخطين حمر  

*انا مش قصدى بيض جمع بيضة 
انا اقصد جمع ابيض 
فيه فرق *


----------



## oesi no (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

_*لو لم اكن زمالكاويا لو ددت ان اكون زمالكاويا 
حتى دى سارقينها من مصطفى كامل 
*_ _*يا زمالك يامدرسة لعب وفن وهندسة
كان زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
*_ *يازمالك ياحبى يا حتة من قلبى
يا زمالك يا حته اوعا تنسى السته 
* _*يازمالك يامليح هو ده نادى المسيح
no comment 
*_


----------



## Moony34 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> نييييياااااااهههههههههااااااااااااا
> جامدة جدا يا باشا.......... خلي الزملكاوية يبيضوا بيضة بخطين حمر
> 
> *انا مش قصدى بيض جمع بيضة
> ...





يا باشا مفيش فرق...هما كده كده بقالهم كذا موسم عمالين يبيضوا
نييييياااااااههههههاااااااااااا


----------



## Moony34 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> الزماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك عمهم و حاااااااااااااااااابس دمهم و حتشوفوا حنعمل اية بكرة فى حرس الحدوود​






أهو ده اللي إنتو فالحين فيه...بق على الفاضي....


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> الزماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك عمهم و حاااااااااااااااااابس دمهم و حتشوفوا حنعمل اية بكرة فى حرس الحدوود
> 
> هقولهالك تانى
> يجعلووو عااامر
> ...



:dntknw:صدقنى انا كنت عارف الاول انهم حيلاعبوا السويس بس جة صاحبى قالى انهم حيلاعبوا حرس الحدود:smil13:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Moony34 قال:


> أهو ده اللي إنتو فالحين فيه...بق على الفاضي....



مش احسن من الى طول ما هما قاعديين بيفوزوا و خلاص اى متش يدخلوا لازم يفوزوا بالحظ 

دى حتى تبقى حياة مملة فوز فوز فوز شى سيىء جدا


----------



## kajo (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


جامده يا روكى 
هههههههههههههههههه



انا اسماعيلى يا استاذ مونى

وبعدين يا استاذ اوسى نو

هما كانو رايحين اليابان على رجلهم ولا ايه ؟


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
ياكاجو انا من الاول كنت حاسس انك بتشجع نادي نضيف واحب افكرك بحقيقه ان اعمده نادي مفارش الستاي
ر ( الاهلي سابقآ ) 
من الاسماعيلي او من الاندية المغلوبة علي امرها لبلطجة الاهلي *​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
ياكاجو انا من الاول كنت حاسس انك بتشجع نادي نضيف واحب افكرك بحقيقه ان اعمده نادي مفارش الستاير
ر ( الاهلي سابقآ ) 
من الاسماعيلي او من الاندية المغلوبة علي امرها لبلطجة الاهلي *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اهو اتفضلوا اهوم فاااااااازوا على المصرية للاتصالات 2-1 و المصرية بيلعبوا ب 9 لاعبين​


----------



## red_pansy (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> _*لو لم اكن زمالكاويا لو ددت ان اكون زمالكاويا *_
> _*حتى دى سارقينها من مصطفى كامل *_
> _*يا زمالك يامدرسة لعب وفن وهندسة*_
> _*كان زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *_
> ...


*بس يابتوع ضربات الجزاء *
*والحكام الظلمه :a63:*
​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
ايوه قوليلهم ياريد دول بيكسبوا مش بالكوسة لا بالبتنجان يعني كل واحد منهم يدخل الملعب ومعاه 2 كيلو بتناجن ويقعد يهدد الفريق التاني اصل انتي عارفة الضرب بالبتنجان ده مؤلم اد ايه وبعدين ده حتي محرم دولي *​


----------



## vetaa (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

دة طبعا نسمية حقدددددد
قال بتنجان وكوسة قال
انتو فعلا اخركم طبيييييييييييييييخ
دة اللى فالحيييييين تتكلموا فية

وورنا حاجة فالحين فيها غير الهزيمة:t33:
يا جماعة اصلا الزمالك قرب ينقرض من الاندية يعنى
اعقلوا وارجعوااااااااااا


----------



## *malk (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> جامده يا روكى
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

برافو يا كاجوووووو

كبسة جامدة اوىىىىىىىى

ياريت بقى الاهلوية يبطلوا صداع شوية

و ليحيا الزمااااااااالك

زماااااااااااالك للابد:99:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بكرة الزماااااااالك حيطحن بتوع السويس مش 2-1 بقى 

لاااااااا 5-صفر ​


----------



## the servant (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سلام ونعمة للجميع,,,

لكل الاخوة والاخواااات الاهلاوية من اول اسم لغاااااااااية اخر اسم طبعاا انا بحترمكم كلكم
لكن اظهاار انكم نسيتواا ان بطولة العالم اللي قبل اللي فاتت في اليابان كان في 6 فرق ونشكر
ربنا الاهلي اتفوق وخد المركز السادس ....يا جماعة اللي كان في الزمالك دي كبوة وعدت
واللي بيحصل قدام الاهلي بيبقي لعبة حرب نفسية وحظوظ مش مهارات.... وبعدين يا خ دراكولا براحة شوية
اعصابك انت لغاية سنتين مش كنت بتفرق بين الاوت والبنلتي(ههههههههههههههه)

من غير زعل وخصوصا من دونااااااا......بيب بيب زماااااااالك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> بطولة العالم اللي قبل اللي فاتت في اليابان كان في 6 فرق ونشكر
> ربنا الاهلي اتفوق وخد المركز السادس



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه جااااامدة  جداا الحمدللة دا توفيق من ربنا مش اكتر يعنى ​


----------



## lovebjw (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

"]


therocky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه جااااامدة  جداا الحمدللة دا توفيق من ربنا مش اكتر يعنى ​



هههههههه
يا جماعة انتو بتتكلمو عن بطولة الاهلى اتغلب فيها على انها هى الحقيقة 
طيب تعال نبص 
الاهلى اخد المركز السادس دا لايعنى انه انهزم من الخمس فرق بل بالعكس هو خسر مرتين بس ومن مين من ابطال قارتهم ( اى كانت قارتهم اهى قارات وخلاص ).
ام الزمالك ياعينى بياخد على دماغه من طوب الارض هو اخر مرة اتغلب من مين صحيح من سلاحف النينجا اه سورى من طلائع الجيش افتكرتهم سلاحف النينجا اصلا شبههم المهم خلينا دلوقتى فى الزمالك اللى الفرق كلها خبيتها سبت وحد ودا خبيته موردتش على حد 
هو اخر مرة شوفنا لاعيبة فى الزمالك امتى يا جماعة مش ايام ايمن منصور الله يرحمه هو واحمد الكاس لم انسبحوا قدام الاهلى لم لبوهم 3 صفر وساعتها كان اللى ينسحب ينزل دورى درجة التانية 
طبعا الزمالك لو كان نزل كان انحشر ومعرفاش يطلع بعديها تانى من التخمة بسبب ما الاعيبة والجماهير بيضربو فى بعض مش مهم مش موضوعنا احنا جماهير الاهلى اكبر من كدة المهم الزمالك اخر مرة اخد بطولة امتى يا جماعة ايام جده خشبة ولا ايه (وهنا الهاء اللى فى جده عائدة على الزمالك )
واشهر اغنية من محبى نادى زمالك اللى دايما يغنوها 
البت بيضة بيضة بيضة البت بيضة وانا اعمل ايه 
وشوف يا اخى جماهير الزمالك متعرف ان اسمها البنت مش البت حسبى الله و[/SIZE]


----------



## vamdracula2005 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزملكاويه  دول ما يصدقوا يلاقوا حاجه  على الاهلى   ويشمتوا على طول ..

طب احنا رجلينا خدت على اليابان على طول وانتوا..  ؟؟؟   سجن الحضره  تزورزا مرتضى ؟؟؟    هاهاها


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> الزملكاويه  دول ما يصدقوا يلاقوا حاجه  على الاهلى   ويشمتوا على طول ..
> 
> طب احنا رجلينا خدت على اليابان على طول وانتوا..  ؟؟؟   سجن الحضره  تزورزا مرتضى ؟؟؟    هاهاها



ههههههههههههههه ملعوبه .......فى الجووووون30:


----------



## twety (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الله علييييييييييك

احرجوهم كمان وكمااااااااااااان


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا مش حرض عليكوا دلوقتى انا حرض لما الزماااااااالك اى (الماارد الابيض) يطحن السويس

لنا لقاء​


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> انا مش حرض عليكوا دلوقتى انا حرض لما الزماااااااالك اى (الماارد الابيض) يطحن السويس
> 
> لنا لقاء


1- اسمها هرد 
2- ان شاء الله  السوايسه يدلعوكم النهاردة ومش مهم النتيجة احتمال تاخدو السنه دى بطولة المركز التانى واحتمال اكبر لا 
اصل الجيش شادد حيله شويه 
3- يجعله عااااااااااااااااااااامر 
4- بعد الماتش لينا لقاء 
واحدة واحدة تاتا تاتا الزمالك شال تلاته (ماتشات


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

خلاص بقى اخركوا تحلموا تغلبوا السويس ......ده اقصى ما تتمنون ههههههههههههه.....بتتكلموا كأنكوا هتاقبلوا البرازيل ههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> "]
> 
> هههههههه
> يا جماعة انتو بتتكلمو عن بطولة الاهلى اتغلب فيها على انها هى الحقيقة
> ...



*سلام المسيح :
عزيزي لن اقول لا بيضه ولا حمرا ولا حتي ضخر ولكن تذكر ان نادي سلاحف النينجا هذا هو اول الدوري والايام بيننا ولن اقول اغاني لاهانة لاعبي او مشجعي الاهلي*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> خلاص بقى اخركوا تحلموا تغلبوا السويس ......ده اقصى ما تتمنون ههههههههههههه.....بتتكلموا كأنكوا هتاقبلوا البرازيل ههههههههه



متقريش فيها بس بلاش نقاااطع (يارب بفوزوا بقى) ههههههههه​


----------



## twety (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

عشم ابليس فى الجنه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> عشم ابليس فى الجنه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



كلها ساعتين تلاتة و اعلااااااااااام الزمالكوية حتترفع لفوق:kap::kap::kap:​


----------



## lovebjw (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> عزيزي لن اقول لا بيضه ولا حمرا ولا حتي ضخر ولكن تذكر ان نادي سلاحف النينجا هذا هو اول الدوري والايام بيننا ولن اقول اغاني لاهانة لاعبي او مشجعي الاهلي*​



اولا لتوضيح بعض النقاط انا ماشتمتش حد او اهانت حد 
بس جماهير الزمالك اللى بتقول كدة
ثانيا سلاحف النينجا 
تكسب الزمالك بس 
لكن الاهلى قاهر السلاحف
وقاهر كل حاجة تانى


----------



## lovebjw (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




therocky قال:


> كلها ساعتين تلاتة و اعلااااااااااام الزمالكوية حتترفع لفوق:kap::kap::kap:​


مع احترامى ليك ولكلامك 
لكن اعلام ايه هم ماقوللكش ان الاعلام اتحرقت لم الاهلى كسب الماتش اللى فات 
الناس بقيت ان الزمالك زى اسرائيل وامريكا وبيحرقو اعلامها فى الشارع


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> مع احترامى ليك ولكلامك
> لكن اعلام ايه هم ماقوللكش ان الاعلام اتحرقت لم الاهلى كسب الماتش اللى فات
> الناس بقيت ان الزمالك زى اسرائيل وامريكا وبيحرقو اعلامها فى الشارع



لا هو انت معتعرفش مش عملوا اعلام جديدة بدل الى اتحرقت اة

اتفقوا مع شركة فانلات داخلية انما اية قطن 100% من غير بوليئستر هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




therocky قال:


> لا هو انت معتعرفش مش عملوا اعلام جديدة بدل الى اتحرقت اة
> 
> اتفقوا مع شركة فانلات داخلية انما اية قطن 100% من غير بوليئستر هههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههه
كدة مفيش اشكال بس المهم يتفقو معها ان كل مرة يحرقو فيها يعملو غيرها عشان الزمالك شكلو ناوى ينزل دورى الدرجة التانية الموسم دا


----------



## losivertheprince (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ٍلام المسيح :
يارب اي نادي يكسب الدوري (  بعد الزمالك طبعآ ) الا فريق ملايات السرير يارب لاتشمت فينا lovebjw ولا تويتي ولادونا نبيل ............ أمين​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *ٍلام المسيح :
> يارب اي نادي يكسب الدوري (  بعد الزمالك طبعآ ) الا فريق ملايات السرير يارب لاتشمت فينا lovebjw ولا تويتي ولادونا نبيل ............ أمين​*



هههههههههههه ااااااااااااااااميييييييييييين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> بكرة الزماااااااالك حيطحن بتوع السويس مش 2-1 بقى
> 
> لاااااااا 5-صفر ​



:585fc::t12::286::36_1_21::12BF86~159::36_1_11::12EA7A~153:
مبروك عليكوا الخمسه اللى مدخلوووووووووش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> كلها ساعتين تلاتة و اعلااااااااااام الزمالكوية حتترفع لفوق:kap::kap::kap:​



شربااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات هههههههههههههههههههه لفوق فين ممكن توضيح لو سمحت .


----------



## red_pansy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :585fc::t12::286::36_1_21::12BF86~159::36_1_11::12EA7A~153:
> مبروك عليكوا الخمسه اللى مدخلوووووووووش ههههههههههههههه


*بلاش شماته:act19:*
*يوم ليكم ويوم عليكم :boxing:*
*قلنا نريح شويه كرهنا الانتصارات خلاص يعنى بنصيف شويه :bud:*​


----------



## kajo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا جماعه حصل خير


خلاص عندى انا الشاى الى ادلق على الفانله البيضه وبقيت بمبى دى


ههههههههه


وايه يا دونا هتخلينى ازعل منك

انت اهلاويه اوى كده

ولا ايه

ماااااااااااااااااااااشى ماشى
براحتك ردى الى اصلك الاسماعيلى 

وقد ازعر من ازنر


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :585fc::t12::286::36_1_21::12BF86~159::36_1_11::12EA7A~153:
> مبروك عليكوا الخمسه اللى مدخلوووووووووش ههههههههههههههه



انا مش عارف ارد اقول اية دلوقتى:thnk0001: بس اكييد اكييد دة يا اما النادى محسود يا اما مقرور علية و صدقينى نادى الزمالك كان هيحط الخمسة بس للاسف تأريبا مكنش فاضى طول الماتش:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> شربااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات هههههههههههههههههههه لفوق فين ممكن توضيح لو سمحت .



هههههههههههههه هو مش لفوق قوى يعنى​


----------



## kajo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> انا مش عارف ارد اقول اية دلوقتى:thnk0001: بس اكييد اكييد دة يا اما النادى محسود يا اما مقرور علية و صدقينى نادى الزمالك كان هيحط الخمسة بس للاسف تأريبا مكنش فاضى طول الماتش:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:​





اسكت بقى يا روكى اسكت ربنا يكرمك

فضحتنا يراجل

وعمال تقول زمالك زمالك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



red_pansy قال:


> *بلاش شماته:act19:*
> *يوم ليكم ويوم عليكم :boxing:*
> *قلنا نريح شويه كرهنا الانتصارات خلاص يعنى بنصيف شويه :bud:*​



ههههههههه قصدك يوم لينا و500  عليكم ........وبعدين ده الصيف خلص والشتا كمان :gy0000:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> اسكت بقى يا روكى اسكت ربنا يكرمك
> 
> فضحتنا يراجل
> 
> وعمال تقول زمالك زمالك



احم احم اييييييية الاحراج دة!!!!!

لا لا يا Kajo اطمن اكييييييد اكيييييد الماتش الجاى الزمالك المارد هيحط 7-صفر ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معلش يا جماعه حصل خير
> 
> ...


 يعنى لو مبقااااش اهلاويه تفتكر فى بديل ولا  عايزنى اشجع عزيز قوم زل بالقووووووى  :99:


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> انا مش عارف ارد اقول اية دلوقتى:thnk0001: بس اكييد اكييد دة يا اما النادى محسود يا اما مقرور علية و صدقينى نادى الزمالك كان هيحط الخمسة بس للاسف تأريبا مكنش فاضى طول الماتش:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:​



 :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:


----------



## kajo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

عزيز قوم زول ايه


بقولك الاسماعيلى


الاسماااااااااااااااااااااعيلى 



ايه نسيتى التلاته الصفر الى طحناكم بيها بعد ما رجعتو من اليابان

وال ايه تالت عالم 

بعد ما رجعتم صحناكم  بقينا احنا تانى عالم


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يعنى لو مبقااااش اهلاويه تفتكر فى بديل ولا  عايزنى اشجع عزيز قوم زل بالقووووووى  :99:



لا لا يا دونا لوسمحتى:smi420: الزمالك مجرد خسر جولة مش خسر كرامتة و بعدين الزمالك مش قوم زل اوى يعنى لسة علية شوية بسيطة و يبقى كدة هههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نداااااااااء عااااااااجل ......اللى يتكعبل فى البرينس يقله الف الف مبروووك لتعادلكم مع السويس ده انتصار محدش كان يحلم بيه من الاخوه الزملكااااويه وعقبال التعادل مع نجع حمااادى بس تشدوا حيلكوا شويه كمااان علشاااان تقدروا عليهم :yahoo:


----------



## kajo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انى اطالب برفع الظلم والمعاناه عن الشعب الزملكاوى المريض بسبب تعبه الشديد 

وقرار من رائسه اتحاد الفيفا 

وانا الرئيس

بنزول الزمالك وبكل اسف

لنادى درجه تانيه

ااااسفين


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> عزيز قوم زول ايه
> 
> 
> بقولك الاسماعيلى
> ...



هو احنا بنقول ان فى فريق بيبقى فايز على طول مينفعش وشوف الاهلى مريحش من امتى ماتشات بره وجوه لكن عنده الحلول  لكن لما يبقى فى فريق زى الزمااااالك طماااااع كده ومستحوز لنفسه على الهزيمه يبقى حلال عليه بقى الدحدره :a63: والظاهر ان الاسماعيلى هيحصله متستعجلش leasantr


----------



## kajo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ان زا موسم اوف زا مشمش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ال اسماعيلى يحصله ال

لا نسى ن تلات اربع فريقكم من عندنااااااااااااا


----------



## twety (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

حاسبوووووووووا على نفسكم
يا زملكاوية
من نجع حمااااااااااااادى
لا تتلبككوا ومتعرفوش تلعبوا
بس مبروووووك التعادل


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ريد يا ريد ازيك يا ريد ........مستخبيه ليه تعالى قولى اللى فى نفسك متتكسفيش هههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

فيييييين الزمالكوية يدافعوا معايا عن نادينا العريق ادام الحاقدين الاهلوية!!!!!!!​


----------



## twety (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

تم تثبيييييييييييييييييت الموضوع
كيدااااااااااااااااا فى الزملكاوية:yahoo:


----------



## red_pansy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

:ura1::ura1::ura1:
_*ياجماعه انا عقلت خلاص *_
_*وغيرت الفنله خالص بقيت اهلاويه حمره محمره*_ 
*يلا كل اهلاوى يجى يبارك بقى* :36_3_16:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

شاااااااااااطره يا تويتى :t16::t16::t16:


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



red_pansy قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> _*ياجماعه انا عقلت خلاص *_
> _*وغيرت الفنله خالص بقيت اهلاويه حمره محمره*_
> *يلا كل اهلاوى يجى يبارك بقى* :36_3_16:​



ااااااااااااالاول ld:.
عقبال اللى فى بالى ياااا رب .......مبروك يا مريومه أهو كده الاعترااااف بالحق زى ما قالت طنط فضيله :99:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> تم تثبيييييييييييييييييت الموضوع
> كيدااااااااااااااااا فى الزملكاوية:yahoo:



كدا يا twety دانا كنت حبعتلك رسالة اطلب منك تحزفى الموضوع كدة تثبتية ماشى ماشى ليكم يوم يا اهلوية ​


----------



## kajo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا خبر مش فايت 

انتى اكيد بتهزرى يا مريومه

وال صعيديه ال

امشى 

هحرمك من كل حاجه حتى الميراث

كده تفرضى فى ناديكى بسهوله كده ؟


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



red_pansy قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> _*ياجماعه انا عقلت خلاص *_
> _*وغيرت الفنله خالص بقيت اهلاويه حمره محمره*_
> *يلا كل اهلاوى يجى يبارك بقى* :36_3_16:​



حتى انتى يا ريد كدة!! كدة تتخلى عن مبأدئك و تتخلى عن احساس حرقة الدم المستمر مع الزمالك و تتخلى عن احساس الهزيمة الرائع
الى بنعيشة لحظة بلحظة يلا انتى حرة خليكى مع الفريق الممل الى بيفوز عمال على بطال​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> فيييييين الزمالكوية يدافعوا معايا عن نادينا العريق ادام الحاقدين الاهلوية!!!!!!!​



اللى سمعتوا على قناة الجزيره ان البرينس بتاعكوا قائد الحمله مستخبى ورا هرم خوفو من كتر خوفو ههههههههه يا ريت حد يندهلو .......ميخاااافشى محدش هيكلموا  وفى قول اخر على قناة العربيه قالوا ان اخر مره شااافوه كان بينشر ملايات السرير فوق سطح نادى الهوالك ( الزمااالك سابقا ) .........محدش عارف الحقيقه فين :smile02.


----------



## vetaa (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

حبيبة قلبى رووووووووووووومة
(ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد)
انا قولت كدة من الاول
انتى اهلاوية اسمك وكل حاجة
حبيبتى الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
فرحتلك حقيقى ايوة كدة خليكى مع الكسبانين
عقبااااااااااااال الباااااااااااااقين
قولوا امييييييييييييييييييييييييين


اما تويتى راضية عنها النهاردة
هعشيها يعنى
علشان التثبيت دة


يالا يا جماعة شدوا حيلكم بقى
خليكم مع الكسبااااااااااااااااااااااانين
:yahoo:منظركم مش حلووووو خالص


----------



## kajo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ده ربنا ممشييها ببكره الفانله الحمره وروح صالح سليم


----------



## red_pansy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> حتى انتى يا ريد كدة!! كدة تتخلى عن مبأدئك و تتخلى عن احساس حرقة الدم المستمر مع الزمالك و تتخلى عن احساس الهزيمة الرائع
> 
> 
> الى بنعيشة لحظة بلحظة يلا انتى حرة خليكى مع الفريق الممل الى بيفوز عمال على بطال​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص الضغط والسكر والقلب هاستنى ايه تانى:vava:*
*عقبالك بقى:smile02*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص الضغط والسكر والقلب هاستنى ايه تانى:vava:*
> *عقبالك بقى:smile02*​



لا حااااااااااش و مااااااااااش انا لايمكن ابيع نادية نادى الزمالك و لا حتى ب 2 جنية​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ااااااااااااالاول ld:.
> عقبال اللى فى بالى ياااا رب .......مبروك يا مريومه أهو كده الاعترااااف بالحق زى ما قالت طنط فضيله :99:


_*الله يبارك فيكى يادونا ياقمرررررررررررررر*_
_*هاتيلى يلا مصاصه:99:*_​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> لا حااااااااااش و مااااااااااش انا لايمكن ابيع نادية نادى الزمالك و لا حتى ب 2 جنية​


*ههههههههههههه*
*اكيد طبعا *
*انا بعته ب5جنيه:smile02*
*لازم تبقى ناصح شويه:t25:*​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> ده ربنا ممشييها ببكره الفانله الحمره وروح صالح سليم


*هههههههههههه*
*تصدق روحه بترفرف حوليا :94:*​


----------



## vetaa (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> حتى انتى يا ريد كدة!! كدة تتخلى عن مبأدئك و تتخلى عن احساس حرقة الدم المستمر مع الزمالك و تتخلى عن احساس الهزيمة الرائع
> 
> 
> الى بنعيشة لحظة بلحظة يلا انتى حرة خليكى مع الفريق الممل الى بيفوز عمال على بطال​


 
طب ماتعقل انت كماااااان
فكر كوووويس
ربنا يهديك للطريق الحق

بس اهم حاااااااااااااجه
انك عارف انكوا داااااايما مهزوميييييييين
هههههههههههههههههه
وتعالى للى بيكسب
علشان تجرب مرة احساااااااس الفووووز:gy0000:


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مش قولت يجعله عااااااااااااااااااااااامر 
تعادل وحش جداجدا جدا للسويس 
كان نفسى يكسبو علشان الزمالك يشرف المركز العاشر عن جدارة ​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vetaa قال:


> حبيبة قلبى رووووووووووووومة
> (ريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد)
> انا قولت كدة من الاول
> انتى اهلاوية اسمك وكل حاجة
> ...


*ما خلاص بقى دلوقتى منظرى بقى يشرف*
:99:
*ميرسى ياسكره كله علشان خاطرك:t25:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vetaa قال:


> طب ماتعقل انت كماااااان
> فكر كوووويس
> ربنا يهديك للطريق الحق
> 
> ...



كلاااااااااااااااااا مش انا مش انا الى ابيع شوفلك حد غيرى و حاول تقنعوا 

بدينكوا اصدى بناديكوا ههههههههه ​


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كلمة واحدة هرد بيها على كل اللى حصل فى الماتش دة 
على رأى ايمن منصور فى المؤتمر الصحفى 
طرد العابدى اثر ايجابى على الماتش 
واللى عمله عدم استفزاز وعدم لا مبالاة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
روكي حبيبي انا متأسف سيبتك تقف لوحدك بس انت قدها وقدود زي الزملكاوية الاصليين انت اصلي يا حبيبي 
ومبلغ اتنين جنيه مبيأثرش فيك​انتظروا طوفان الردود 
واحد واحد بالدور*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> روكي حبيبي انا متأسف سيبتك تقف لوحدك بس انت قدها وقدود زي الزملكاوية الاصليين انت اصلي يا حبيبي
> ومبلغ اتنين جنيه مبيأثرش فيك​انتظروا طوفان الردود
> واحد واحد بالدور*



انتا كونت فيييييييييييييين يا losivertheprince و سااااايبهم كلهم على رفيقق فى الدفاع عن نادينا نادى القلعة البيضاء العظيم دا حتى الرفيقة التالتة ريد بقت زيهم و سابتنا بس انا زى مانا مأثرش فيا ال2 جنية يلاااااااااا بقى اديهم يا رفيييييييق:act23::act23::act19::boxing::boxing::boxing: ​


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
عيني يا حبي بس الاول اقرأ الموضوع كله اصلي لسه خارج من حالة اعتكاف وبعد كده مش هنسكتلهم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

حلوه اعتكااااااااااف دى متقلش انك اتصدمت أو انك كنت متوقع الفوز وعلى ميين على السويس انت بتحلم ..........يا بنى احلموا على قدكوا يعنى ممكن نقول مركز شباب طمااااااااااا هههههههههههههههه صحيح هى فين الملايات .......عندى فكره ممكن تقطعوها وتعملوها مناديل تكفى كل جماهيركوا يمسحوا بيها دموعهم ولا اقلوكوا سدوا بيها شبكة منصف بصرااحه كفايه عليه كده ........حراااااااااااااااااااام :yahoo:.


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



red_pansy قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> _*ياجماعه انا عقلت خلاص *_
> _*وغيرت الفنله خالص بقيت اهلاويه حمره محمره*_
> *يلا كل اهلاوى يجى يبارك بقى* :36_3_16:​



*سلام المسيح :
انا مش هقولك ولا اردجعي ولا عودي يابليه  :99: ولا اي حاجة لا روحي بس ابقي قابليني لو حسيتي بنفس المتعه  :new4: مع اي فريق اخر غير الزمالك  :scenic: ........... عيب ياريد انا هديكي فرصة وكل الاعضاء الزملكاوية كمان معايا انك ترجعي وتتوبي :yaka: وتعرفي انك غلطانه انا عارف انك مش هتنامي :beee:  غير لما ترجعي للحق وللابيض العظيم ........ :94: 
اما في حالة لو فضلتي محمرة كده زي الطماطم leasantr 
فا أنا هديكي تلات مشاركات لكي تستوبي فيها او انتي عارفة لو مش عارفة انا هسلط عليكي شيكابالا :t33: *​


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> حلوه اعتكااااااااااف دى متقلش انك اتصدمت أو انك كنت متوقع الفوز وعلى ميين على السويس انت بتحلم ..........يا بنى احلموا على قدكوا يعنى ممكن نقول مركز شباب طمااااااااااا هههههههههههههههه صحيح هى فين الملايات .......عندى فكره ممكن تقطعوها وتعملوها مناديل تكفى كل جماهيركوا يمسحوا بيها دموعهم ولا اقلوكوا سدوا بيها شبكة منصف بصرااحه كفايه عليه كده ........حراااااااااااااااااااام :yahoo:.



*سلام المسيح :
اساسآ النهاردة الماتش كان معروف ان السويس هتكسب وهاقولك ليه :
1 - لاقتراب العيد القومي لمحافظة السويس 
2 - لان السويس قرر والعياذ بالله انه يكسب الاهلي في الدوري ( ذهاب وعودة ) والزمالك الرهيب طبعآ لازم يكافئه .
3 - دي لعبة سياسيه وطبعآ احنا مبنتكلمش هنا في السياسه .
4 - اسباب سرية وطبعآ احنا هنا شعارنا منتكلمش في اسرار الاندية .
5 - عيب اننا نقول الزمالك اتعادل مع السويس ... لا الصح السويس اتعادل مع الزمالك .........
6 - النهادرة الزمالك كان النهاردة بيعمل ....... اه مش فاكر بس اكيد كان عنده حاجة مهمه مش عارفها بس اكيد كان وراه حاجة*​


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

صعبان عليا شبكتك يا اوسه 

​


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

 مباراة الزمالك اليوم لا يوجد غير تعليق واحد 

العبارة فى الشيكارة . ده دفاع و لا غارة​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> مباراة الزمالك اليوم لا يوجد غير تعليق واحد
> 
> العبارة فى الشيكارة . ده دفاع و لا غارة​



هههههههههههههه شيكارة اية بس يا باشا هوا الزمالك النهاردة اتظلم لانة كان بيلعب ب 10 لاعبين لمدة 62 دقيقة​


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اتظلم

لالالالالالالالالالالالا 
البنى ادم اللى عندكم رفس الواد من غير كورة يعنى طرد مباشر 
والزمالك هيوقع على الواد وسام العابدى عقوبه كمان
سيبك انت انا سمعت اشاعه عن مكسب بالخمسه والسته وارقام كدة قبل الماتش


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههه بجد صعبانين على جداااا.......الزمااالك خلى شكلكم وحش أووووووى .........يلا توبوا بقى وخلصونا .........ألهى تحصبوا ........وتبقوا مننا وانتوا الكسبانين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

أوهاااااااااام وصدقوها ياااا حرام اش جابهم للسويس ههههههههههه


----------



## *malk (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



red_pansy قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> 
> _*ياجماعه انا عقلت خلاص *_
> _*وغيرت الفنله خالص بقيت اهلاويه حمره محمره*_
> ...


----------



## *malk (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أوهاااااااااام وصدقوها ياااا حرام اش جابهم للسويس ههههههههههه


 
كدة احنا قربنا نخسر بعض 

و نعلن الحرب يا دونا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> انا سمعت اشاعه عن مكسب بالخمسه والسته وارقام كدة قبل الماتش




يااااااااااااااااااة ياترة مين الى طلع الاشاعة دى غريبة  اكييد مش انا:fun_lol:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> هههههههههههههه بجد صعبانين على جداااا.......الزمااالك خلى شكلكم وحش أووووووى .........يلا توبوا بقى وخلصونا .........ألهى تحصبوا ........وتبقوا مننا وانتوا الكسبانين.



ميصعبش عليكى غااالى يا دونا و بعدين دة مش نهاااية المشواار  اكيد فى هزايم تانية اصدى مباريات تانية و الدورى لسة مخلصش و الكورة اجوان ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> ميصعبش عليكى غااالى يا دونا و بعدين دة مش نهاااية المشواار  اكيد فى هزايم تانية اصدى مباريات تانية و الدورى لسة مخلصش و الكورة اجوان ​



بس انتوا فاهمين غلط الكوره اجوان أه بس المفروض تبقى ليكوا مش فيكوا ....يلا معلش حصل خير ....ده سوء فهم بسيط للغه العربيه وقواعدها ......من هنا جت الهزيمه بقى هههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



keky قال:


> كدة احنا قربنا نخسر بعض
> 
> و نعلن الحرب يا دونا



ليه بس نخسر بعض ......انا اقدر برضه يا باشمهندسه .
بصى هى شكة دبوس قولى وراايا انا اهلاويه ....يلا دى سهله خااالص .


----------



## vamdracula2005 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا جيييت ..:yahoo:

ايه ده كله ايه ده كله .. هديه خاصه بمناسبه  تثبيت الموضوع .. شويه شعارات انما ايه لسه طالعه من الفرن طازه 

لكل مريض دوا يشفيه   لكل  عاصى رب يهديه    لكل زملكاوى   اهلاوى يربيه .
( مع امكانيه  تغيير اهلاوى  باى فريق من فرق الدورى  .. لان زى ما انتوا عارفين الزمالك بيتغلب من طوب الارض ) 

انتبه من فضلك  الزمالك يرجع الى الخلف
( شعار يرفعه نادى الزمالك)

لو كنت سفينه لابحرت   لو كنت سحابه  لامطرت    لو كنت زملكاوى لانتحرت 
( دى نهايه طبيعيه لاى زملكاوى ) 

لو الكوسه صبحت قلقاس  والنمر  بقى نسناس   الزمالك عمره ما هيفوز بالكاس 

( زى العاده )


الماتش  الجاى للزمالك    قصدى الهزيمه الجايه له      ليكوا شويه شعارات كمان :yahoo:


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الأهلي تقدم ستة مراكز في التصنيف  
تقدم النادي الأهلي ستة مراكز في تصنيف أندية العالم الذي يصدر عن الاتحاد الدولي لتأريخ وإحصاءات كرة القدم (iffhs) إذ احتل المركز الـ28 عالميا بدلا من المركز 34 الذي كان يحتله الشهر الماضي، بينما تراجع الزمالك 27 مقعدا ليحتل المركز 210على العالم.
فعلا الزمالك راجع بس للخلف


----------



## vamdracula2005 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هاهاها     .. حلوه اخبارك اوى يا  oesi_no

ايوه كده    عرف  الزملكاويه    الحقيقه المره


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اووووووووووووووووة 
اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووى 



ادلع يا كايدهم


----------



## losivertheprince (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
وماله 210 ايه يعني ده حتي رقم كبير كده كش رقم صغير يعني رقم بركة *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

210  ... حلو     ... هو ده  مركزكم الحقيقى  .. 
 حط صفر كده  يبقى كام ؟!!  برافوو 2010  وبرضه خدنا فيها صفر المونديال ..

يعنى حتى الصدف  بتديكوا صفر    هاهاها 

يا صفر  ياصفر  قصدى يا زمالك


----------



## lovebjw (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا سيدى مش مهم راجع منين المهم يرجع لوراء يرجع لقدام 
بس اهم حاجة اوعى ينافس الاسماعيلى على مركزه عشان كدة الاسماعلوية هيزعلو ويحسو ان الزمالك بينافسهم على بطل ابطال دورى الدرجة التانية


----------



## استفانوس (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا اشجع كلا الفريقين 
يعني انا  .......  زملكاهلاوى
:yahoo:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



استفانوس قال:


> انا اشجع كلا الفريقين
> يعني انا  .......  زملكاهلاوى
> :yahoo:​



ههههههه يعنى لما ييجى ماتش الاهلى و الزمالك بتشخع الاهلى الشوط الاول و الزمالك الشوط التانى مثلا:new6::new6:​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

وانت زعلان لييييه
روحع رياضيه ومش عاوز يزعل حد

ده جزاته يعنى
علشان شاركه الى انتوا فبه
ومحبش يحبطكوووووووووووووووووووووووا

يا استفانوس خليك مع الاهلى تكسببببب:t33:


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*مصر مشهوره*
*بالرئيس الواحد*
*والحزب الواحد*
*والنادى الواحد*
*والمنتدى الواحد *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مكنش العشم*
*مع تحيات *
*رابطه مشجعى باقى الانديه المصريه والعربيه والفريقيه *
*واليابانيه( طبعا علشان الاهلى رايح اليابان )*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> وانت زعلان لييييه
> روحع رياضيه ومش عاوز يزعل حد
> 
> ده جزاته يعنى
> ...



كدة بتحرضية على النادى بتاعكو الراجل كان نص اهلاوى عاوزة تخلية اهلاوى كاااااامل يا استفانوس خليييييييييك زملكاوى تكسب:11azy::11azy: ​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> انا جيييت ..:yahoo:
> 
> ايه ده كله ايه ده كله .. هديه خاصه بمناسبه تثبيت الموضوع .. شويه شعارات انما ايه لسه طالعه من الفرن طازه
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو ده الكلام ولا بلاش
مبرووووووك للزمالك الهزيمه
اقولكوا على حااااااااجه:smil15:
روحوا اتظلمووووووا والعبوا فى دورى المظااااااااااااااليم
هههههههههههههههههههه

اهلى اهلللللللللللللى :new6:


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> كدة بتحرضية على النادى بتاعكو الراجل كان نص اهلاوى عاوزة تخلية اهلاوى كاااااامل يا استفانوس خليييييييييك زملكاوى تكسب:11azy::11azy: ​


 
يعنى تفتكر اخليه
يروح للهزيمه برجلييييييييه:new2:
ده حتى يبقى حراااااااااااااااااام عليا 

طب ماتعقل انت كمان
وخليك مع المكسب
وهديك 10 جنيييييييييييه:yahoo:


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *مصر مشهوره*
> 
> *بالرئيس الواحد*
> *والحزب الواحد*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دة الكلام ولا بلاش
اوعى تكون معاهم معاهم
عليهم علييييييييهم:new2:
حدد بالظبط انت مع ميييين:yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]
علاء الدين عيد
دخل الإسماعيلي في دائرة صراع خطف النجوم.. فالأهلي أعلن الحرب ودخل في مفاوضات مع بعض نجوم الدراويش.. وفي نفس الوقت يحاول المسئولون بالزمالك توجيه ضربات إلي الأهلي ووضعوا إغراءات مالية أمام بعض اللاعبين.. وسوف تزداد الصراعات بين الثلاثة الكبار عند اقتراب موعد موسم الانتقالات الشتوية.
ورغم أن مشكلة حسني عبدربه لاعب الإسماعيلي لم تنته فقد دخل الأهلي في مفاوضات مع لاعبين آخرين من نادي الإسماعيلي وعلي رأسهم عمر جمال جوكر الفريق. بناء علي طلب مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني وطلب المسئولون بالنادي الإسماعيلي مبالغ باهظة.. ولكن عندما اقترب الأهلي من التعاقد مع اللاعب رفض النادي الإسماعيلي انتقاله خوفا من غضبة الجماهير.. ورغم ذلك مازال الأهلي يجري مفاوضات سرية مع اللاعب.
خاصة وأن عمر جمال يرفض التجديد للإسماعيلي رغم محاولات رجال الأعمال تقديم إغراءات مالية لتجديد للإسماعيلي.. ولكن اللاعب أكد اصراره علي الاحتراف ولو خارج مصر.. ولكن إدارة الإسماعيلي تعلم أن عمر جمال سيلعب للأهلي حتي لو احترف في الخارج مثلما فعل أحمد فتحي، وعماد النحاس من قبل.
ومن ناحية أخري دخل الأهلي في مفاوضات مع سيد معوض الظهير الأيسر لسد الثغرة الأساسية في الفريق ويبذل المهندس عدلي القيعي مجهودا كبيرا لإقناع اللاعب بالتوقيع للأهلي حتي يستطيع الانضمام للفريق في يناير سنة .2008 لأن الأهلي يعاني أزمة عنيفة في هذا المركز​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]هذا الخبر منشور فى مجله اخر ساعه[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ان النادى الاهلى يخرب فى باقى الانديه[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نادى مبادىء صحبح[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مبروك التثبيت[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]​*​[/FONT]​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> يعنى تفتكر اخليه
> يروح للهزيمه برجلييييييييه:new2:
> ده حتى يبقى حراااااااااااااااااام عليا
> 
> ...



كلا البتى:scenic:انتى بترشينى يا تويتى علشاااااااان اسيب نااااادى البطولات بتاعى:smil15: ولا كنوز الدنيا كلها ممكن تملى عينيا و اسيب النادى بتاعى 
بس لو زوتى خمسة جنية كمان ممكن اوافق هههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




> ان النادى الاهلى يخرب فى باقى الانديه
> نادى مبادىء صحبح



هههههههههههه على رأيك يا بيتر هو دة الكلام كااااان فينك من زماان هما بس فالحين يخطفوا احسن اللعيبة و بعد كدة يقولك احنا نادى بطولات:smil8:

سوف يظل نادى الزمالك نادى الاخلاق​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]هذا الخبر منشور فى مجله اخر ساعه[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ان النادى الاهلى يخرب فى باقى الانديه[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نادى مبادىء صحبح[/FONT]*
> ...


مش احسن من اللى مش عارف يعمل حاجه
وقاعد ياعينى
ايده على خده:smile01

بلاش التلاكيك الفارغه دى
وروحوا دورا على ماتش
اكسبوا فييييييييييه:59:


----------



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومن هنا للسنه الجايه هقعد اضحك 
الزمالك مشترى 11 لعيب والاهلى مشترى 3 لعيبه اخر موسم وكلهم مش نجوم 
على عكس الزمالك 
لو كنت منجاوى  
دى بقا حاجه تانيه 
احنا اخدنا من الاسماعيلى 4 لعيبه منهم واحد بس من ابناء نادى الاسماعيلى هو خالد بيبو بتاع بشير 
وادنالهم محمد فضل اللى جايب 3 اجوان اخر ماتش  وهانى سعيد ليبرو المنتخب  واحمد صلاح حسنى وجايب معاهم جون الموسم دة وفيه واحد كمان مش فاكرة 
احنا فعلا بتوع تفريغ الانديه 
على فكرة كل الانديه بتشترى لعيبه 
اخر موسم هذكرلك اربع فرق اشترو لعيبه 
الاهلى اشترى 3 
الزمالك اشترى 11 
الاسماعيلى 6 
المصرى 17 
وغيرهم كتير 
بس بصراحة فيه واحد صاحبى فى منتدى كووورة كان بيقول جمله واحدة 
فريق الصفقات يتلقى الصفعات 
وعجبى ​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> كلا البتى:scenic:انتى بترشينى يا تويتى علشاااااااان اسيب نااااادى البطولات بتاعى:smil15: ولا كنوز الدنيا كلها ممكن تملى عينيا و اسيب النادى بتاعى
> بس لو زوتى خمسة جنية كمان ممكن اوافق هههههههههه


 
طب ياعم
بس كده
عليييييا ب20 بس تعالى:yahoo:
انا عامله عليييييييييييييييييييييييك 
بدل شكلكوا المهزووووم ده :new2:
ياحراااااااااااااام


----------



## Basilius (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يا حلاوتكم  *
​


----------



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

Oo أصعب سـؤال في العالم : ما هي أخر بطوله احرزها نادي الزمالك ؟ وفي أي عام ؟ oO​


----------



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




> يا حلاوتكم


​ 
الله يخليك انت اللى حلو  ​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سؤااااال صعب يا جورج
اعتقد يعنى
انهم مش هيردوا عليييييييييه
ههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> Oo أصعب سـؤال في العالم : ما هي أخر بطوله احرزها نادي الزمالك ؟ وفي أي عام ؟ oO​



معلش بعد اذنك ممكن اتصل بصديق؟ هههههههه انتظر حد من رفاقى الزملكوية يردوا على سؤالك دة:warning:​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> معلش بعد اذنك ممكن اتصل بصديق؟ هههههههه انتظر حد من رفاقى الزملكوية يردوا على سؤالك دة:warning:


 
مش هتلاقى
يابنى خد ال20
وتعااااااااااااااالى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> مش هتلاقى
> يابنى خد ال20
> وتعااااااااااااااالى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



طب ما تصبرى شوية يمكن الزملكوية يدفعولى اكتر و لا حاجة بلاش تقطيع الارزاق دة هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لقد رسب نادى الزمالك فى ال7 مباريات الماضيه 

لقد حصل على 10 نقط من اصل 21 

يعنى برصيد 47.6%

يعنى حتى نصف المجموع محصلنهوش

وجبنا ملاحق فى الاسماعيلى و الاهلى والجيش و السويس



فى مبارت الاسماعيلى كان السوأل 

ما هو جنسية اللاعب العراقى  مصطفى كريم ؟  



فى مبارت الاهلى 

كان السوال :ما هو اسم اللاعب محمد ابو تريكه ؟



فى مبارة الجيش 

كان السوال : ما هو مركز حارس مرمى الزمالك عبد المنصف فى النادى ؟



فى مبارة الاسمنت 

كان السوال :كم شكاره يحتاجها الزمالك علشان يفهم العباره؟

وكل هذه الاسئله : الحمد لله لاعبى الزمالك  صفر 

حد يجاوب عليا احنا مطلوب مننا ايه اكتر من كده 

هل ممكن ننجح فى هل الاسئله دى فى ال25 يوم بتوع التوقف​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> طب ما تصبرى شوية يمكن الزملكوية يدفعولى اكتر و لا حاجة بلاش تقطيع الارزاق دة هههههههههههههههه​


يابنى من جاور السعيد يسعد
خليك مع اللى بيكسبببببببب


----------



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*












يا ترى السؤال الجاى ايه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> لقد رسب نادى الزمالك فى ال7 مباريات الماضيه
> 
> لقد حصل على 10 نقط من اصل 21
> 
> ...




نموزج الاجابة​


> فى مبارت الاسماعيلى كان السوأل
> 
> ما هو جنسية اللاعب العراقى  مصطفى كريم ؟



معلش مش حقدر اجاوبك على السؤال دة لانى معنديش معلومات كافية عن اللاعب دة هههههههه و متابعتش الماتش دة للامانة ​


> فى مبارت الاهلى
> 
> كان السوال :ما هو اسم اللاعب محمد ابو تريكه ؟



لا بقى الماتش دة من افضل الماتشات الى لعبها الزمالك فى الموسم كلة و كانت هجماتة المرتدة بمثابة خطر كبير على مرمى الزمالك بس هى غلطة الدفاع الى خلت ابو تريكة بتاعكم يستغلها و يحطها:act23:​


> فى مبارة الجيش
> 
> كان السوال : ما هو مركز حارس مرمى الزمالك عبد المنصف فى النادى ؟



فى دى انا معاك ان عبد المنصف شربة​


> فى مبارة الاسمنت
> 
> كان السوال :كم شكاره يحتاجها الزمالك علشان يفهم العباره؟



ههههههههه شكارتين اسمنت و وحدة جبس و للاسف كان مستوى الزمالك ضعيف فى هذة المباراة و هدف الفوز حة من سوء الحظ يعنى لما الكورة تخبط فى اللاعب و من غير اصدة يحطها فى المرمى دا اكيد عدم توفيق​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> للاسف كان مستوى الزمالك ضعيف فى هذة المباراة و هدف الفوز حة من سوء الحظ يعنى لما الكورة تخبط فى اللاعب و من غير اصدة يحطها فى المرمى دا اكيد عدم توفيق



بالنسبة للنقطة دى كان اصدى فريق الجيش​


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

يا زملكاويه مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



نادى الزمالك  بقى فريق درجه تانيه  

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> يا زملكاويه مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> ...


*عارف درجه تانيه ليه*
*كل اللاعيبه*
*بكالوريوس تربيه رياضيه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ممكن تلعب*
* بعيييييييييييييييييد*
*عشان مخلكش تلعب*
*احتياطى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *عارف درجه تانيه ليه*
> *كل اللاعيبه*
> *بكالوريوس تربيه رياضيه*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


*
تربيه رياضيه  ؟؟؟؟

ده لو كانو تربيه رياضيه مكنش حد خد الكاس لمده الفين سنه غيرهم يا عم بيتر 

بلاش تماحيك وتلازيق والنبى  ببتوع  تربيه رياضه الى اصغر فسل فيهم  يخلى الزمالك يمسح الاستاد بفانله بتاعته
هههههه

ال تربيه رياضيه ال

وبعدين اكيد هلعب بعيد عن الزمالك لان ده نادى درجه تانيه ده ان مكنش تالته كمان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mena2222 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*عمر ما كانت الكورة ساحة للمنافسة 

الاهلى درجة اولى 

و باقى النوادى درجة 10 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

منين جبت الكلام ده يا مينا 22222

اهلى ايه الى انت جاى تقول عليه

شوف اللعيبه الى فى الاهلى منين 

كلهم من نادى الاسماعيلى 

هههههههههههه


ال 10 ال


----------



## sondos_m2006 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يازملكويه  اعلنوا التوبه وعودوا للفانله الحمرا .. دا حتى دمكم لونه احمر  .. :t30:
هما عندهم دم اصلا ده لو كان عندهم دم كانوا اتكسفوا على دمهم من زمان وبقوا اهلاوية
انا عارف  ان الموضوع ده  هيخلى الزملكاويه يقيموا عليا الحد    .. بس الاهلويه  هينقذونى    صح ؟!!:94:[/QUOTE]

اه طبعا هننقذك ده الاهلى غيره مفيش روح امه الدراويش


----------



## kajo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انت بتخبط فى الدراويش ليه دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



نسيت الهلال ولا ايه يا بتاع الاهلى 

تحب انزلك مقاطع الماتش بتاع الاهلى والهلال

18 تمريره متتاليه واللعيبه بتوع الاهلى عاملين زى الكلب الحيران فى النص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


قول بقى كانو لسه راجعين من اليابان 
زى ما الاخ الى بيقولى خسرو عشان كانو لسه راجعين من اليابان 
محسسنى انهم كانو راجعين مشى 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


وبعدين يا راجل ده يوم ما الزمالك اتهزم من الهلال عملتوا فيهم البدع

وتيجوا انتو يا اهلويه يدخلو فيكم 3 اجوان 

يانهار ابيييييييض

وايه بيقولك طلع فى السما يومها 3 هلال الرابع كان هيطلع بس الجو مطر

قولى بقى المطره دى عملوها الاهلاويه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه



اتهدوا يا اهلاويه شويه وملكوش دعوه بالدراويش الى نص فرقتكم منها


----------



## *malk (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> انت بتخبط فى الدراويش ليه دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
معاك فى كلمة قلتها على الاهلى 

بس انا زملكااااوية

فلحيا الزمالك

ياريت الاهلوية يتهدوا بقى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لنتكاتف و نتماسك كلنا يا KAJO (زملكوية و اسمعلوية) كلنا مع بعض ضد الاهلوية مهو بردو (انا و اخويا على ابن عمى)​


----------



## losivertheprince (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
صديقي العزيز كاجو رغم انني زملكاوي بحت 
لكني كلما اري مبارة للاسماعيلي ارفع القبعه لهذا النادي المحترم بحق الذي يثبت كل عام ان الاسماعيلي ليس فقط هو الاعبين الذين يتركوه هو بناء قوي جدآ برغم ان كل عام تسرق منه لاعبين ورغم المشاكل لكن كل عام اري ثلاث او اربع او خمس لاعبين في الاسماعيلي حديثي السن ورغم ذلك يلعبون وتأتي السنه التي وراها واري هؤلاء الاعبيبن هو نجوم برازيل مصر ....... ماهذه الظاهرة من اين يحضرون بهؤلاء النجوم الصغار الذين بحق يعتبروا نجومآ رغم الظروف الصعبه . 
لماذا لايمكلون مع فريق بحق يؤدي كرة قديم علي مستوي مهاري رائع ولكن ينقصه بعض الاشياء الصغيرة 
انا شخصيآ اتمتع بلعب الاسماعيلي ولكن اثر ما يعجبني هم اولاد الاسماعيلي العظيم 
تحية لكم من القلب يا انظف اندية مصر علي الاطلاق 
وصدقني لولا ان الزمالك بيجري في دمي كنت شجعت الاسماعيلي لانه بحق نادي محترم وبناء بل والاهم لايقف عند لاعب او اثنان او حتي عشرة لانه مستعد دائمآ بالصغار الذين ينتظرون الفرصة 
تحية من زملكاوي ليست اليك ولكن الي الاسماعيلي العظيم .*​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> انت بتخبط فى الدراويش ليه دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ماشى شكرا ياعم كاجو طيب اعمل حساب ان احنا حلاونية زى بعض و برضه الاهلى غيره مفيش روح امه الدراويش:spor2:


----------



## lovebjw (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ههههههههه
يعلم الله اغرب جمهور دا جمهور الزمالك والاسماعيلى 
يا عينى الاهلى كاسر عينهم وهم مش لاقين حاجة يعملوها غير ان هم يقولو ان الاهلى بيتغلب من مش عارف مين ويتغلب من مين طيب والزمالك والاسماعيلى عملو ايه معنا يا جماعة 
الزمالك يا عينى اخدت 6 وشوية كانو هيعيطو من كتر ما هم بيجرو ورا اللاعيبة 
ولا الاسماعيلى اللى اخدت الرقم دا يا عينى سادة طيب اهو الزمالك عمل حاجة حتى لو هى حاجة لا تذكر بس اهى حاجة ام يا عينى الاسماعيلى ماشفش حاجة *


----------



## kajo (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

دى مره مش كل مره 

تفاريحى يعنى


ههههههههههههههههههههه

ناسى 4/3 بتوع الاسماعيلى
ناسى على فكره ده كان اول ماتش اشجع فيه الاسماعيلى لان قبلها كنت ولا حاجه 
بلا هويه

المهم 

الى عايز افكرك بيه 
ان الفرقه الى انت بهدل الزمالك بيها تريقه عشان اتغلبوا منهم

يا عينى غلبتكم انتو وبيقتو عاملين زى الحيران فى الملعب
ههههههههه

ولا لما جابو برشلونه يا عينى  قطعوهم ونلزلو الاشبال بتاعتهم عشان تلاعب الاهلى على قدكم بقى

لا وايه لو كان فى جيوب فى الشورتات بتاعتهم كانو حطو ايديهم فى جيبهم وهما بيلاعبوكو


اتهدووووووووووو


----------



## lovebjw (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههه
دا على اساس ان الاسماعيلى لعب قبل كدة فريق من برة محترم دا اساس فرق الدرجة التانية الدورى المصرى مش بترضى تلعبكو طيب احنا حاولنا ان احنا نلعب لكن انتو عملو ايه دانتو مصايبتكو اكبر بكتير مننا يا اسماعلوى


----------



## lovebjw (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

تعالو نتفرج على نجوم الزمالك وهم بيتبهدلو


----------



## kajo (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مابلاش نحط حاجات عشان لو انا حطيت هتعيطو يا اهلاويه

ههههههههههههههه

احط ال18 تمريره بتوع الهلال وانتو واقفين تتفرجو وبتجروا ورا الكوره ومش عارفين تلمسوها حتى ؟


----------



## lovebjw (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طيب ماشى حط انت اللى عندك وانا احط الاجوان اللى دخلت فى الاسماعيلى وهم يا عينك عاملين زى الكتاكيت الغارقانة


----------



## kajo (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كتاكيت غرقانه ايه بس

بقولك كنتوا بتجرو ورا الكوره زى ال تيييييييييييييييييت  ومش عارفين تسمكوها 

هههههههههه

وشويه والمقطع بتاع الهلاااااااااااااااااال يكون عندك


----------



## تونى 2010 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا اهلاوى وبحب الاهلى اللى بيكسب دايما وبيروح اليابان


----------



## kajo (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انت فرحان اوى  بالاغنيه بتاعت زى مارح افرقيا كمان راح اليابان ؟


ده واحد غنى للحمار مش عايزه يغنى للاهلى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> انت فرحان اوى  بالاغنيه بتاعت زى مارح افرقيا كمان راح اليابان ؟
> 
> 
> ده واحد غنى للحمار مش عايزه يغنى للاهلى
> ...



هههههههههههههههه اديلهوم يا كاجو:a63::a63:​


----------



## kajo (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اى خدمه يا زملكاويه بس على الله يطمر


----------



## twety (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياسبحان الله
خلاص بقى
كفايه رغى كتيييييييييير
واعلنوا هيمتكوا
واستسلموا وارفعوا الرايه اللى بلون فلنتكوا
والبسوا الاحمر
لون دمكوووووووووووووووا:t33:


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*







البيض والصفر فى لقطة معبرة


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ستذبح فى المشمش


----------



## girl of my lord (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا اهلاويه جدااااااااااااااااا       
وبمووت في ابو تريكه


----------



## oesi no (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> ستذبح فى المشمش


المشمش طول السنه بيتزرع فى صوبه زجاجيه 
يعنى مبيطلعش اسبوعين ويختفى 
يبقا هتدبحو طول السنه ودة مش غريب عليكم 
سمعت انك اسمعلاوى (منجاوى يعنى) 
اقرا اسم الموضوع هنعرف قيمة الاسماعيلى


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

جرى ايه يا اهلاوية رحتوا فين و سكتوا ليه هاتسيبهم كده ما تردوا و بعدين ياعم كاجو يا اسمعلاوى فى الماتش بتاع الاهلى والاسماعيلى بصراحة بقى لاعيبة الاسماعيلى ما بيلعبوش راجل لراجل دول بيقعدوا يضربوا فى لاعيبة الاهلى و يكسروا فيهم طول الماتش و نجيبلك المقاطع برضه لو عايز و برضه انا لسة مصممة الاهلى غيره مفيش روح امه الدراويش


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزمالك فى دمى مهما حرق دمى​


----------



## losivertheprince (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
انا كنت بره بس دلوقتي ان جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
روكي انت نموذج للانسان الزملكاوي الاصيل 
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
يا اهلاوية عييييييييييييييييييب روحوا اعملولكم مدرسة كورة محترمة تطلع لاعبين من ابناء النادي بدل ما تضعفوا الاندية التانية*​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> الزمالك فى دمى مهما حرق دمى​



طيب روح اتكسف على دمك ده انت حتى دمك لونه احمر


----------



## sondos_m2006 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *يا اهلاوية عييييييييييييييييييب روحوا اعملولكم مدرسة كورة محترمة تطلع لاعبين من ابناء النادي بدل ما تضعفوا الاندية التانية*​


 
احنا برضه روحوا اعملوها انتم بدل اللى بيعملوا شيكابلا فى الملعب و مرتضى منصور


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> طيب روح اتكسف على دمك ده انت حتى دمك لونه احمر



هو ممكن يكون لونة احمر:beee:بس جوهرة زمكلاوى:a63::a63:​


----------



## lovebjw (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




therocky قال:


> هو ممكن يكون لونة احمر:beee:بس جوهرة زمكلاوى:a63::a63:​



ههههههههههه
لا يا روكى متنساش كمان ان فى كرات دم بيضاء 
ههههههههههه
قال زمالك قال


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا يا روكى متنساش كمان ان فى كرات دم بيضاء
> ههههههههههه
> قال زمالك قال



ماشى ماشى على العموم يا Lovebjw حنشوف الاهلى بتاعكم حيعمل اية النهاردة:fun_lol:​


----------



## lovebjw (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




therocky قال:


> ماشى ماشى على العموم يا Lovebjw حنشوف الاهلى بتاعكم حيعمل اية النهاردة:fun_lol:​



هنشوف يا روكى 
ههههههههههه
نفسك انت الاهلى يتغلب ياراجل دا هو دلوقتى مصر مش الاهلى يلا مش مهم الاهلى طول عمره جماهيره مكفية وتكفى اى فريق مش جماهير الزمالك اللى كلهم على بعض يجى 23 نفر 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> هنشوف يا روكى
> ههههههههههه
> نفسك انت الاهلى يتغلب ياراجل دا هو دلوقتى مصر مش الاهلى يلا مش مهم الاهلى طول عمره جماهيره مكفية وتكفى اى فريق مش جماهير الزمالك اللى كلهم على بعض يجى 23 نفر
> ههههههههههههه




لا لا على فكرة هما زاادوا دلوقتى بقى 25 نفر هههههههههههههه و بعدين كلنا فى انتظار الهزيمة الساحقة للاهلى على ارضة النهاردة leasantrleasantr​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

6 اهداف  نظيفة انشاءالله


----------



## kajo (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> 6 اهداف  نظيفة انشاءالله




فى الحلم يا سندس يا اهلاويه شكلك هتموتى ضرب بكره 

اهلى اهلى ايه بس

ياريب يتقطعو فى الماتش ده


----------



## sondos_m2006 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> فى الحلم يا سندس يا اهلاويه شكلك هتموتى ضرب بكره
> 
> اهلى اهلى ايه بس
> 
> ياريب يتقطعو فى الماتش ده



*:ranting::ranting:بقى انا برضه ياعم كاجو طيب لما نشوف يا انا يا انت بكرة:spor22::spor22:*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اتفضلوا اهو هدف جة باااااااااااااااااااااااالصدفة اهو فى الشوط الاول

يا سبحان اللة​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

فاااااااااااااااااازوا الاهلوية بااااااااااااااالحظ ​
كاااااااااااااالعااااااااااادة:ranting:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> ماشى ماشى على العموم يا Lovebjw حنشوف الاهلى بتاعكم حيعمل اية النهاردة:fun_lol:​



ياااااااااااااااااااا تررررررررررررررررررررررررررى شفففففففففففففففففت هههههه:ura1:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> فى الحلم يا سندس يا اهلاويه شكلك هتموتى ضرب بكره
> 
> اهلى اهلى ايه بس
> 
> ياريب يتقطعو فى الماتش ده



تصدق يا كاجو شكلى هتبرى منك :t9::t9::t9:


----------



## *malk (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااا تررررررررررررررررررررررررررى شفففففففففففففففففت هههههه:ura1:


 
حظ كالعادة يا دونا

اهلى اية يا حبيبتى:act23:

زماااااااااااااالك للابد


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



keky قال:


> حظ كالعادة يا دونا
> 
> اهلى اية يا حبيبتى:act23:
> 
> زماااااااااااااالك للابد



برضه لسه بتأوحوا ..........يا ساتر يمكن دى حلاوة الروح اللى بيقولوا عليها :kap:.


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااا تررررررررررررررررررررررررررى شفففففففففففففففففت هههههه:ura1:



شفت شفت و ياريتنى ما شفت :a82::a82: شفت الحظ و الكشرى​


----------



## *malk (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> برضه لسه بتأوحوا ..........يا ساتر يمكن دى حلاوة الروح اللى بيقولوا عليها :kap:.


لا يا دونا مش حلاوة روح:beee:

دة حظ الاهلى بس
:ranting:
يالا صدفة

برضو زمااااااااااااااااااالك


----------



## the servant (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا جماعة هدوا اعصابكم شوية ياتري دة كان هايبقي رد فعل الاهلاوية لو كان
اللي حصل في السودان حصل كلاكيت تاني مرة وعموما هي مش مباراة مهارات هي حظوظ
بعدين احنا زي ما قولنا انها كبوة في الزمالك اي نعم طولت شوية بس هاتعدي
بيب بيب زماااالك


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هو كل ما نغلب وده العادى بتاعنا طبعا تقولوا حظ .........اما غريبه :dntknw:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

تصدقوا كده انتوا معندكوش اى وطنيه ده الاهلى النهارده بيلعب باسم مصر يعنى المفروض تبقوا فرحاااانين .........اااااااااااأه يا عملا


----------



## *malk (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههه

هو دة سر اننا زملكاوية

ههههههههههههه

انسى الاهلى شوية يا دونااااااااااااااااا

زمااااااااالك على طول


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تصدقوا كده انتوا معندكوش اى وطنيه ده الاهلى النهارده بيلعب باسم مصر يعنى المفروض تبقوا فرحاااانين .........اااااااااااأه يا عملا



هو انا معاكى فعلا ان فانلة الاهلى لونها لون فانلة المنتخب:dntknw: بس مش معنى دة ان احنا نتلخبط و نشجع الاهلى و نقعد نقول وطنية للاسف و بعدين لما الزمالك بيخش البطولات العربية و بيتغلب كنتوا بتفرحوا فينا:ranting:اشمعنى بقى عاوزانا نشجعكم:beee:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



keky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو دة سر اننا زملكاوية
> 
> ...



اديلهوم يا كيكى :a63::a63::a63::a63::warning:​


----------



## *malk (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> اديلهوم يا كيكى :a63::a63::a63::a63::warning:​


طبعا طبعا

امال انا هنا بعمل اية 

لازم يعرفوا الحقيقة بتاعتهم انهم بيفوزوا بالحظ:new6::new6:

ربنا يهديهم بقى للزمالك 

او يهدوا شوية:act19:

فليحياااا الزمااااااااالك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



keky قال:


> طبعا طبعا
> 
> امال انا هنا بعمل اية
> 
> ...



ربنا يهديهم للهداية و اللون الابيض الى بيرمز للنقاء و القلب البيض فالنتكاتف يا زمالكوية و نوريهم ناااااادى​ الحظ​دة​


----------



## *malk (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طبعا

معا ايها الزملكااوية سوف نكشف حقيقة نادى الحظ  (((الاهلىى))))

وبرضو
زماااااااااالك على طول


----------



## losivertheprince (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
ياجماعه يا لي بتشجعوا ملايات المخدات ( الاهلي سابقآ ) 
مبروك الفوز وعقبال النهائي وطبعآ التهنئه دي فقط من اجل اعلاء شأن الكرة المصرية فقط *​


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههه
مقبووووووووووله

يلا بقى ياجماعه
اقلووووووووووووووووووووووووا 
مش معقوله كده يا اهلى من نجاح الى نجاح
ومن فوز وكيد الاعادى الى فوووووووووووووز

يخليك يا اهلى يا حابس دمهم:yahoo:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مقبووووووووووله
> 
> يلا بقى ياجماعه
> ...



مش بقولك نااااااااادى ممل من فوز ل فوز ل فوز ل ل ل حاااااجة اخر ملل يا تويتى ما تسيبية و تيجى الزمااااالك حتكسبى بس مش متشاط ههههههههleasantr​


----------



## oesi no (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاهلى بيكسب بالحظ بقاله 3 سنين 
طيب الزمالك بيخسر بأيه بقاله 3 سنين 
ملحوظة
الزمالك جاب 7 اجوان فى الدورى3 منهم دخلهم المنافس فى نفسه  وجون من ضربه جزاء  وسلملى على الحظ 
الاهلى فى النهائى ولا عذاء للفرق الضعيفة وانصاف الفرق​


----------



## *malk (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> الاهلى بيكسب بالحظ بقاله 3 سنين
> 
> طيب الزمالك بيخسر بأيه بقاله 3 سنين
> ملحوظة
> ...


 

الزمالك بيخسر برضو عشاننننننننن بتندعو علية:gun:

لكن احنا كويسين مش بندعى عليكوا

وسلملى على الحظ؟؟؟؟؟
مش جبت سيرة الحضرى لما بيحول فى الجون يعنى:nunu0000:

ولا نسيت المئوية بتاعتكوا و البهدلة الى اتبهدلتوها:ura1:

مش اد برشلونة بتلاعبوها لييية

توبوا بقى و ارجعوا الى الزمالك لون النقاء :94:

ال اهلى

زماااااااااااااالك على طول


----------



## losivertheprince (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
يازملكاوية يا حبي ياحته جوه قلبي ........... زمالك زمالك ............... اووه ......... اووووووه ........ اوووووووووووووووووه*​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبرووووووووووووووك يا اهلى يا نادى القرن لازمالك ولا دراويش ده الاهلى غيره مفيش


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووك يا اهلى يا نادى القرن لازمالك ولا دراويش ده الاهلى غيره مفيش



هش هش هش 


اهلى ايه بس

قولى كلام غير ده
 ال اهلى ال


دراويش دراويش


----------



## kety22 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

:giveup::giveup::giveup::smil15::smil15::smil15:انا زملكاوية زملكاوية زملكاوية والزمالك للابد للابد للابد:smil15::smil15::smil15::giveup::giveup::giveup:​


----------



## twety (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

واحد يقول الزمالك فى دمى وحرق دمى
وتانى يقول مبرووووك لااعلاء الكرة المصريه
وواحده فرحانه بالزمالك
ياجماااااااااااااعه مش تحمدوا ربنا
وغيرة فرحان بالدراووووووووويش
 وواحده كمان عاوزانا نعمل مدرسه
بس بقى منك ليه ليها ليها
احمدوا ربنا ان فى فى بلدكوا نادى حلو كده وجمييييييييييل
ومشرفكوا ورافع راسكوا ودايما الحمدلله كسبااااااااااااااااااان
يلا ياحلووووووين

ارجعوا لعقلكوا وسيبكوا من اللى حارق دمكوا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> واحد يقول الزمالك فى دمى وحرق دمى
> وتانى يقول مبرووووك لااعلاء الكرة المصريه
> وواحده فرحانه بالزمالك
> ياجماااااااااااااعه مش تحمدوا ربنا
> ...





هششششششششششش

بس بس بس اسم النادى ده لم الدبان والناموس والكل الحشرات الى فى الدنيا

مالهم الدراويش

هتعملى زى واحد راكب جنبى المترو الصبح يقولى جابو كام بطوله قلتله يكفينى اللعب مش عايزين بطولات المهم اللعب النضيف

الاسماعيلى برازيل الكره المصريه
الاسماعيلى سيرك الكره المصريه
الاسماعيلى افضل مدرسه للكره المصريه


ورونى يا اهلاويه مدرسه وفريق انشاء داخلى ليكم مش شاحتينهم من الفرق التانيه


ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> هششششششششششش
> 
> بس بس بس اسم النادى ده لم الدبان والناموس والكل الحشرات الى فى الدنيا
> 
> ...





ههههههههه هما الاهلوية كدة بيحاولوا يخدوا كووووووووووووووووووووول اللعيبة الى يقدروا عليها و بعد لما يصفوا الفرق من اللعيبة الى عندهم يقللولك شوف ادينا بنغلبهم ههههههه:spor2: تقدروا تطلعوا من فريق الاهلى بتاعكم لعيب اهلاوى اساسا لة لزمة فى الفريق!!! ,,,,, اكيد طبعا لا كووووووووولهم اللعيبة الى زى (ابو تريكة) و غيرة سارقينهم من بقية الفرق​


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
اكيد فين اساسآ اعمدة النادي اللي هما اولاد النادي الاهلي ....... تلات او اربع لاعيبه والباقي من الاندية الاخري طبعآ الاسماعيلي له نصيب الاسد في عدد خطف لاعبيه ........ز
ربنا يستر بكرة يجروا ورا شيكابالا *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> اكيد فين اساسآ اعمدة النادي اللي هما اولاد النادي الاهلي ....... تلات او اربع لاعيبه والباقي من الاندية الاخري طبعآ الاسماعيلي له نصيب الاسد في عدد خطف لاعبيه ........ز
> ربنا يستر بكرة يجروا ورا شيكابالا *​



و مين قالك بس يا losivertheprince انهم مبيجروش وراة دول حيموتوا علية و مستنيين عقدة ينتهى بس هو تقريبا عاوز يفضل مع حبيبة و حبيبنا كلنا نادى القلب الابيض:giveup:​


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا حرام على الناس الغلبانه اللى  مش بتشترى لعيبه 
الزمالك المسكين يا عينى يا حرام  عاوز اعرف الفريق اللى بيشارك فى الدورى دة فيه كام واحد من ناشئ الزمالك 
الاسماعيلى عندة كام لعيب من الاسماعيليه وبيعملو ايه فى الفريق 
محمد فضل ناشئين اهلى 
هانى سعيد اهلى 
عمر جمال قنا 
واخوه شرحه 
وناس كتير معرفش غير حسنى وحمص من الاسماعيليه 
بالنسبه لبرازيل مصر 
دى الكلمة اللى هيقعدو يتباهو بيها بعد مليون سنه وبرضه 6 بطولات 
الشبه بين البرازيل والاسماعيلى اللبس بس 
انما اللعب محصلوش الاكوادور 
بس تصدقو حلوة اكوادور مصر 
او كولومبيا مصر


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

شيكاباتا  ( اصل الجزمة كانت باتا ) 
لا تعليق بس مش هجيبلك الصورة اللى بيوقع فيها العقد مع حسام البدرى وبعد كدة قعد يعيط  ويقول اروح الزمالك راح البدرى قطع العقد 
 زى كدة ما الاسماعيلويه رفعو نعش حسنى لما عرفو انه رايح الاهلى  ولما قال عاوز العب للاسماعيلى رفعوه على كتافهم  وقالو حسنى دراويش جوة قلبه 
بعد ما كان حسنى دولارات جوة قلبه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مهما دارت الايام لن و لم انسى كلمة  RONALDINIO الشهيرة ايام الرباعية بتاعت الميأوية


----------



## kajo (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



therocky قال:


> مهما دارت الايام لن و لم انسى كلمة  RONALDINIO الشهيرة ايام الرباعية بتاعت الميأوية



يعنى سكتوا يا اهلاوية!!!!! مش سامعنلكم صوت بعد لما الصورة اتكلمت عن نفسها

المنتخب الزملكاوى الاسماعيلى جاهز لاستفساراتكم فى اى وقت هههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طيب اقرا دى بعد الاربعه الاهلاويه فى شباك الزمالك 
       قصيدة الخيبة الثقيلة بعد مباراة الاربعة الشهيرة 
فودافون في ابو الريش          اشمعني           سلم لي علي كمال درويش
فودافون في المطبعة            اشمعني           الزمالك شال الاربعة
فودافون في النشرة             اشمعني            اربعة وستة عشرة
عبد المنصف في الجون         اشمعني           3 صالة وواحد بلكون
دراجوسلاف يا قهرتة           اشمعني            جوزية عمل عملتة
في العيد كان الفرح             اشمعني            الزمالكاوية لبسوا الطرح
يا زمالك ارفع ايدك             اشمعني            الاهلي هو سيدك
الزمالك صعبان عليا           اشمعني             قاعد زي الولية
الاهلي الجبار                  اشمعني            تقل شوية العيار
فودافون في كل حتة           اشمعني            الزمالك مش ملاحق اربعة واللا ستة

                                      مع تحيات فودافون
بالشفا يا زمالكاويه 
زمالك والعيشه مرة


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> طيب اقرا دى بعد الاربعه الاهلاويه فى شباك الزمالك
> قصيدة الخيبة الثقيلة بعد مباراة الاربعة الشهيرة
> فودافون في ابو الريش          اشمعني           سلم لي علي كمال درويش
> فودافون في المطبعة            اشمعني           الزمالك شال الاربعة
> ...



:crazy_pil:crazy_pil انا مش حقدر ارد عليك لظروف سياسية:wub::wub: و هترك زملائى الزملكوية هما الى يردوا على قسيدة الشعر الى من تأليف المتنبى :smi411:​


----------



## lovebjw (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههه
المتنبى 
هو طبعا متنبى عشان اتنبا ان الزمالك هيفضل طول عمره فريق نص ( ) يلا وانتو عارفين الباقى ههههههههه
بس بجد الزمالكوية ممكن يسييبو المنتدى يا جماعة من كتر البلاوى اللى بتحصل دى بجد كفاية حرام


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كنت فى الجيزة و انا باتمشى فى الشارع لقيت كشك بيبيع حاجة ساقعة ومالهوش اسم ولا حاجة لكن معلق يافطة كبيرة وكاتب عليها







*يا منجى من المهالك نجينا من الزمالك*



*لو مش مصدقنى الكشك خلف المبنى الجديد بتاع السفارة السعودية*

*اللهم ديم علينا نعمة الأهلى وقنا شر لعنة الزمالك *

*اللهم اميييييييين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هههههههههههههههه
فين الكشك ده بالظبط انا هشترى منه كل مستلزماتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​**اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى​*


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام المسيح :
اللهم ارحمنا من الاهلاوية واستبدادهم 
فينك ياحازم*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> اللهم ارحمنا من الاهلاوية واستبدادهم
> فينك ياحازم*​



انت اللى فينك يا لوسيفر من زمااااااان سايبهم يبهدلونا و كنت فيييييين

اديهم بقى هههههههههه:ura1::ura1:​


----------



## تونى 2010 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اهلى


----------



## تونى 2010 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاهلى هيلاعب النجم وهيبقى هو النجم
الاهلى رايح لتالت مره اليابان وهيمتعنا كمان وكمان
ابو تريكه الفنان هيعزف احلى الحان
بيب بيب الاهلى غيره مفيش لا زمالك وله دراويش


----------



## vetaa (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اتهدوا بقى يا زملكاوية مش كدة
بجد هو (الاهلى) وخلاص

خلصت الكورة على كدة
وحازم مين دة كمان اللى نايم اصلا ولا هو دريان فى فريق اية اصلا

يالا شطااااااااااااار كدة كلكم
وابقوا اهلاوية
وهنجبلكم حاجات حلوة
كفاية (الاجوان) يعنى


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يجماعة انتة تعبين نفسكم  لية بين الاهلى والزمالك احسان حاجة انكم تشجاعوة اللعبة الحلوة مش الاهلى ولة الزمالك دول عالم مضية     اذكرنى فى صلتكم سندباد


----------



## lovebjw (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> يجماعة انتة تعبين نفسكم  لية بين الاهلى والزمالك احسان حاجة انكم تشجاعوة اللعبة الحلوة مش الاهلى ولة الزمالك دول عالم مضية     اذكرنى فى صلتكم سندباد



انا موافق جدا فى فكرة انى اشجع اللعبة الحلوة بس هى المشكلة فى ان اللعبة الحلوة دى مش موجودة غير فى الاهلى لكن الزمالك مفهوش اى لعب حلو نهائى 
دا جماعة من لاعيبة الشوراع بيخبطو باى حاجة كدة وخلاص وكل فول ولا ضربة جزء بيلعبو على اساس اللى يخطف الكورة ويجرى يعنى بجد اللعب الحلو تشوفو دايما من الفرق اللى بتلعبهم حتى لو بيلعبو كفر ابو شجرة 
ولا بلاش شجرة كفر ابو زرعة صغيرة بيكونو احسن من الزمالك


----------



## kajo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> انا موافق جدا فى فكرة انى اشجع اللعبة الحلوة بس هى المشكلة فى ان اللعبة الحلوة دى مش موجودة غير فى الاهلى لكن الزمالك مفهوش اى لعب حلو نهائى
> دا جماعة من لاعيبة الشوراع بيخبطو باى حاجة كدة وخلاص وكل فول ولا ضربة جزء بيلعبو على اساس اللى يخطف الكورة ويجرى يعنى بجد اللعب الحلو تشوفو دايما من الفرق اللى بتلعبهم حتى لو بيلعبو كفر ابو شجرة
> ولا بلاش شجرة كفر ابو زرعة صغيرة بيكونو احسن من الزمالك





اسماله على نادى برشلونه الى قطعكم وبهدلكم وخلاكم متساوش حاجه فى سوق الكوره  يكفى عارف يكفى  يكفى انهم كانو بيلعبوكم بالاشباااااااال ولو كان فى الشورت جيوب كانو  حطو ايدهم فى جيبهو وهما بيلعبوا

بلاش برشلونه
خلينا فى الهلال الى فرحتو فى الزمالك اوى يوم من اتهزم من الهلال  وفضلتو تقولوا الهلال الهلال   اهو الهلال جه ودبكم 3 اجاون نار   وغير كده لما كانو بيرقصوكم فى وسط الملعب و18 تمريره والاهلى بيجرى ورا الكوره زى الـ......... ولا بلاش لحسن تعيطوا وبلاش افكركم بالهزيمه الساحقه


ال اهلى ال

لا يوجد من هو فوق الدراويش فى مصر


----------



## lovebjw (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههه
ايه الكاجو الكلام الغريب اللى انت بتقوله دا فى حاجة اسمها برشلونة بتلعبكو بالاشبال طيب مين هم الاشبال 
ثانيا دايما الزمالكوية والاسماعلوية بيمتازو بشى وهم بيفتخرو بانتصارات الفرق الاخرى على الاهلى لكن انتصارتهم هم مفيش ياعينى 
يقعد يحاول ينخرب ويجيب اى ماتش يكون فيه الاهلى اتغلب ويقولك امسك الاهلى اتغلب 
طيب يا سيدى احنا منعرفش نتطط الا على الزمالك اللى يا عينى ادينهم 6 صفر ولا انت كنت تعبان اليوم دا ونمت وماخدتش بالك من النتيجة 
ولا الزمالك يا عينى اه يا زمالكوية ياه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
قال اسماعيلى قال ياراجل حرام عليك دى اللعيبة بتاعته بتهرب منه ياراجل عيب عليك 
هههههههههههههههههه
وعلى فكرة المقولة بتقول الاهلى فوق الجميع وبلاش تحريف يا جماعة بقا


----------



## kajo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لولولولولولى تهرب ايه ياعم قول بتتخطف اغراء اموال مش اكتر


ال تهرب ال

الاسماعيلى دروايش الكره المصريه
الاسماعيلى برازيل الكره المصريه 
الاسماعيلى سيرك الكره المصريه

الاسماعيلى مدرسه الكوره الوحيده فى مصر


----------



## lovebjw (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




kajo قال:


> لولولولولولى تهرب ايه ياعم قول بتتخطف اغراء اموال مش اكتر
> 
> 
> ال تهرب ال
> ...



هههههههههه
ايه يا كاجو دول مش بس لاعيبة الاسماعيلى اللى بتهرب دانت كمان بتهرب من الكلام وتحوله بحيث تكون مرتاح معاه 
هههههههههه
انت عارف الاهلى ليه لابس الاحمر عشان عدد الفرق اللى بتسقط ضحاياه يا اهلى يا معلم ياللى على كل الفرق معلم


----------



## mena2222 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بدل ما تتكلموا على خساير الاهلى 

اتكلموا عن فزكوا انتوا 

ال دراويش وزمالك 

مفيش غير الاهلى 

اهلى اهلى هو هو *


----------



## kimo14th (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*فى حد هنا يقدر يناظرنى ؟؟ *

*موضوع المناظره هو : من افضل نادى فى مصر ؟؟ *

*واحب اذكر جمله رائعه لاخ عزيز علينا هنا وهى : *​*
ان الفريق عند الله الاهلى ومن ابتغى غير الاهلى فريقا كان من

 الخاسرين 

*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
​


----------



## kajo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*


			فى حد هنا يقدر يناظرنى ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا فى




			موضوع المناظره هو : من افضل نادى فى مصر؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا وبدون تفكير  الاسماعيلى  الدراويش يعنى 




			ان الفريق عند الله الاهلى ومن ابتغى غير الاهلى فريقا كان من
 الخاسرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


على اساس ان الله جاهل حاشا لله ميعرفش غير الاهلى 

هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## kimo14th (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*طيب نبتدى ياعم كاجو 

ايه دليلك على ان الاسماعيلى احسن نادى فى مصر

**1- البطولات

**2- النجوم 

**3- الجماهير 

**4- الشهره والعالميه *​*

يلا ياشاطر ورينا شطارتك ..
*


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kimo14th قال:


> *طيب نبتدى ياعم كاجو
> 
> ايه دليلك على ان الاسماعيلى احسن نادى فى مصر
> 
> ...







لو ده تقيم احسن نادى فى مصر يبقى   محدش هيكسب 

اهم حاجه فى الكوره  مش بطولات ولا كلام فارغ من ده 

اهم حاجه اللعبه النضيفه  والتكتيك صح


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اي مساعدة يا كاجو كدة:smil12:ولا كدة:yahoo: قولى يعنى احنا ولاد هم اصدى ولاد عم هههههه و انا و ابن عمى على الغريب برضو​


----------



## kimo14th (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> لو ده تقيم احسن نادى فى مصر يبقى   محدش هيكسب
> 
> اهم حاجه فى الكوره  مش بطولات ولا كلام فارغ من ده
> 
> اهم حاجه اللعبه النضيفه  والتكتيك صح




*من بدايه المناظره هروب كده .. ده شىء متوقع .. *

*يلا ورينا بقى قصه اللعب النضيف والتكتيك .. *

*________________ *

​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ادى مصر الى شايلة النادى الاهلى و الزماااااالك و الاسماعيلى اتهزمت ب 4 اجووووووووووووووووووووووان انما اية عثل عثل عثل و عمالين تتكلوموا عن الاهلى و الزمالك:ranting:​


----------



## تونى 2010 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ادى مصر الى شايلة النادى الاهلى و الزماااااالك و الاسماعيلى اتهزمت ب 4 اجووووووووووووووووووووووان انما اية عثل عثل عثل و عمالين تتكلوموا عن الاهلى و الزمالك:ranting:​



على فكره مباراه اليابان مكنش فيها لاعيب واحد من الاهلى:yahoo::spor2:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



تونى 2010 قال:


> على فكره مباراه اليابان مكنش فيها لاعيب واحد من الاهلى:yahoo::spor2:



احم احم يعنى متهيئلى يعنى كلامك صح:dntknw: بس لو اللعيبة بتوع الاهلى كانوا موجودين كنا اتغلبنا 9 صفر ههههههههه:smil12:​


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




R0O0O0KY قال:


> احم احم يعنى متهيئلى يعنى كلامك صح:dntknw: بس لو اللعيبة بتوع الاهلى كانوا موجودين كنا اتغلبنا 9 صفر ههههههههه:smil12:​



ههههههههههه
ضحكتنى يا عم روكى عمر ما الاهلى اتغلب بالارقام دى الزمالك يا عينى هو والاسماعيلى اللى ينغلب بالارقام دى وتبعية لكدة لم لاعيبة الزمالك والاسماعيلى هم اللى يلعبو لازم يحصل كدة تستنى ايه من لاعيبة محلية وياريتهم محليين كويسين لكن محليين من الدرجة التانية او التاسعة ايهم احسن للزمالك وابن عمه الاسماعيلى 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ضحكتنى يا عم روكى عمر ما الاهلى اتغلب بالارقام دى الزمالك يا عينى هو والاسماعيلى اللى ينغلب بالارقام دى وتبعية لكدة لم لاعيبة الزمالك والاسماعيلى هم اللى يلعبو لازم يحصل كدة تستنى ايه من لاعيبة محلية وياريتهم محليين كويسين لكن محليين من الدرجة التانية او التاسعة ايهم احسن للزمالك وابن عمه الاسماعيلى
> ههههههههههههه




عالفكرة يا باسم يا اهلاوى يا حاقد على فريق الاحلام الزمالك:banned:.. كلها يومين و الدورى يشتغل تانى و نتفرج و نتمتع بهزايم الزماك......(اصدى هزايمة للفرق الاخرى طبعا) يالاااا يا زمااااااااااااااااااااااالك وريهم (الاهلاوية و الاسمعلاوية و الجيش و غيرهم) العاااااااااااااااااار :wub:​


----------



## theway (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

حصرياً : شاهد مبارة النجم الساحلى مع الاهلى المصرى

السبت 27 اكتوبر 2007  الساعة السابعة والربع المباراة المرتقبة فى ذهاب نهائى كأس افريقيا

حصريا على موقع الاتحاد (بث مباشر)

سيتم بمشيئة الله عرض المبارة لحظة بدئها فى تمام السابعة والربع

 مساء السبت بتوقيت القاهرة

*موقع اتحاد الشباب المسيحى  *​


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يالا يا زملكاوية بالشفااااااااااااااا
ما هو زى ما بيقولوا ( قليل البخت بقى)

ههههههههههههههههه
ماتنسوش تخلوا قلبكم ابيض
وتدعوا للاهلى يفوز بيلعب دلوقت
وربنا هيوفقة طبعاااااااااااا
كالعادة


اة صحيح
خيرها فى غيرها ليكم
وربنا يستر:yahoo:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vetaa قال:


> يالا يا زملكاوية بالشفااااااااااااااا
> ما هو زى ما بيقولوا ( قليل البخت بقى)
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...




لية لية يا فيتا مهو الزمالك الحمد للة و بفضل دعوات اهل الخير فااز هههههه بس بتوع بورسعيد قعدوا يشتموا فى الحكم لحد لما ساب الماتش بس الزمالك اخيرا فاز 1 صفر:a63::a63:

اية اية؟؟؟ ندعى للاهلى؟؟!!!! يا فيتا الاهلى حيطحن فى الشوط التانى الفريق بتاع النجم الساحلى قوى جدا!!!!! يعنى مفيش مفر من الهزيمة يا اهلاويةleasantrleasantr:a63:​


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياسبحان الله

حتى الزملاكاويه  هيتكلمووووووووووا

روحوا شوفوا فريق تانى وحاولوا تغلبووووووووووه
حتى تبيضوا وشكوا شووووووووويه
وتحسوا بالفرحه
ياعينى اللى مش بتشوفها :t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يااااااااااااااااااااا  مش ممكن يا اولاااااااد الاهلى مطحون مطحون مطحون يعنى:yahoo::yahoo: ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> ياسبحان الله
> 
> حتى الزملاكاويه  هيتكلمووووووووووا
> 
> ...



هههههههههه مش ممكن يا تويتى الاهلى عمال يدافع يدافع انا بجد تعبتلة:ura1: صلولوا:94: بقى انو ميتغلبش اكتر من 3 اجوان ههههه​


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههه

المياه تكدب الغطااااااااس

حالا نشووووف اللى هيحصل

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه


ياه  يااااااااااااااااااااااه على الاهلى الغلبان

طول الماتش بيجرى ورا الكوره وفى الاخر  صفر صفر مكنش بيعمل حاجه غير انه بيدافع ويجيب الكوره من ورا الجون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا اهلويه  ان شاء الله المره الجايه مغلوبين


صفر صفر 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kajo قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> 
> ياه  يااااااااااااااااااااااه على الاهلى الغلبان
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه غلابة غلابة يا زميلى كاجو ناس غلابة ههههههههه:smil12::smil12::smil12:

دانتوا اطحنتوا طحن!!!!!!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايه يا زمالكوية ايه سمعنلكو صوت يعنى ليه عشان جبيتو حكم تبعكو وكمان دسيتو ناس بين جماهير عشان يقعدو يشتمو عشان تكسبو بان ان انتو تلغو الماتش يا عينى يا زمالكوية مش قادرين تكسبو حتى المصرى 
وبعد كدة يقولو الاهلى اطحن عشان لعب بذكاء وازاى يخرج من المبارة


----------



## kajo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه يا زمالكوية ايه سمعنلكو صوت يعنى ليه عشان جبيتو حكم تبعكو وكمان دسيتو ناس بين جماهير عشان يقعدو يشتمو عشان تكسبو بان ان انتو تلغو الماتش يا عينى يا زمالكوية مش قادرين تكسبو حتى المصرى
> وبعد كدة يقولو الاهلى اطحن عشان لعب بذكاء وازاى يخرج من المبارة





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحكتنى يا فتى

حلوه لعب بذكاء عشان يخرج من الماتش دى 


ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

حتى الدرااااويش هتتكلم

يعنى يتهزم ولا يتعادل

ياسبحان الله
ملقيوش فى الورد عيييييييييب
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مالهم الدراويش ؟؟؟


وايه يتهزم ولا يتعادل دى 

حتى الصفر طمعانين فيه


وورد ايه ده الى مش لاقيين فيه عيب 

اجرى اجرى اجرى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه يا زمالكوية ايه سمعنلكو صوت يعنى ليه عشان جبيتو حكم تبعكو وكمان دسيتو ناس بين جماهير عشان يقعدو يشتمو عشان تكسبو بان ان انتو تلغو الماتش يا عينى يا زمالكوية مش قادرين تكسبو حتى المصرى
> وبعد كدة يقولو الاهلى اطحن عشان لعب بذكاء وازاى يخرج من المبارة



ههههههههههههههه طبعا طبعا منتوا يا اهلاوية لازم تموتوا يغيظكو طبعا لان فريق الزمالك العظيم فار كالعادة و انتو لاعبتوا فرقة وريتكوا المعنى الحقيقى لكمة الطحن الكروى​قاعدين يا عينى فى الماتش بتموتوا قدام منطقة الجزاء 
و بتدوروا على الدقيقة 90 علشان الماتش يخلص هههههههه:a63::a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزمالكاويه امرهم غريب يا عينى بيصعبو عليا 
مش عارف المركز الكام فى الدورى المصرى بيتكلمو  عن فريق بيلعب نهائى بطوله من اكبر البطولات فى العالم  وخارج ارضه وخارج متعادل وليه ضربه جزاء منحسبتش 

اه نسيت صح 
احمد عودة اعترف بالسبب 
كان نفسه يلحق مكان قدام على القهوة فى ماتش الاهلى فخلص الماتش بدرى بدرى :t33:
عفريت الاهلى دة 
لا واحمد عودة يقول لمدير الامن انا وكيل وزارة سابق انا محدش شتمنى كدة قبل كدة 
اه كمان نسيت اقول انه عندما يلعب الكبار  يتفرج الصغار وانصاف الفرق  (يتفرج ويتعلم)​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نصيحة منى لكل زملكاوى
قررت الحكومة منذ ساعات جمع كل الزملكاوية والتخلص منهم
لآنهم قرروا الغاء هذا النادى 
انتهت نشرت الاخبار 

نصيحة منى يا زملكاوية 
ألحقوااااااااا أستخبوا
ههههههههههههههههههههه

أهـــــــــــلاى أهــــــــــــلاى 
بيب بيب
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> الزمالكاويه امرهم غريب يا عينى بيصعبو عليا
> مش عارف المركز الكام فى الدورى المصرى بيتكلمو  عن فريق بيلعب نهائى بطوله من اكبر البطولات فى العالم  وخارج ارضه وخارج متعادل وليه ضربه جزاء منحسبتش
> 
> اه نسيت صح
> ...





> الزمالكاويه امرهم غريب يا عينى بيصعبو عليا​



ميصعبش عليك غالى يا حبى:smil12::smil12:​



> خارج ارضه وخارج متعادل((...............))​ وليه ضربه جزاء منحسبتش



نسيت تقول كلمة خطيرة فى صلب الموضوع الا و هى ​باااااااااااااااااااااااااالموت:yahoo::yahoo:​



> احمد عودة اعترف بالسبب كان نفسه يلحق مكان قدام على القهوة فى ماتش الاهلى فخلص الماتش بدرى بدرى



ههههههههههههههههههه يلا اهو عمل فالمصرى خير بدال ما كانوا يتهزموا بجون كمان و لا حاجة




> اه كمان نسيت اقول انه عندما يلعب الكبار  يتفرج الصغار وانصاف الفرق  (يتفرج ويتعلم)



لا تعلــــــــــــــــــــق  ههههههههه حلو الرد دة ((دبلوماسى)) هههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> نصيحة منى لكل زملكاوى
> قررت الحكومة منذ ساعات جمع كل الزملكاوية والتخلص منهم
> لآنهم قرروا الغاء هذا النادى
> انتهت نشرت الاخبار
> ...




ههههههههههههههه اية النشرة دى يا مرمر...... شوفتيها فى القناة التالتة ولا اية هههههههه و بعدين حتى لو اعتقلونى علشان انا زملكاوى مش حستسلم ابدا ((الا بقى لو عرضوا علية رشوة هههههههه)) و المفروض انتو الى تستخبوا بعد التعادل بالمووووووووت بتاع اخر ماتش دة ​


----------



## twety (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايه يارووووووووووووكى

انتى سنيت الرشوة اللى فاتت ولا اييييييييه

كده بترجع فى كلامك :t32:

زملكاااااااوى صحيح :yahoo:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> ايه يارووووووووووووكى
> 
> انتى سنيت الرشوة اللى فاتت ولا اييييييييه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه معلش بقى يا تويتى انا طمعت بقى ((بينى و بينك كدة الزمالك ابتدى يفوز و النادى سعرة فى العالى اة)) ههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

صبااااااااااااااااااااح الفل يا اهلاويه يا حمر

هيتحط عليكم بكره ان شاء الله قولوا أمين  أمين

موعدكم القاتل مع الدراويش بكره الساعه 5 فلنلتقى بعد الماتش تومورو

يالا باى يا ......................  حمر  

مش عيب عليكم تبقو ولاد المسيح وتشجعو الشياطين ؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


دراويييييييييييييييييش الى الابد


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اية دة بجد؟؟؟؟؟ الاسماعيلى حيلاعب النادى الغريب دة الى اسمة الاهلى بكرة؟؟؟ بجد ما كونتش اعرف!!!

دا الاهلى على كدة حيطحححححححححن بكرة :yahoo: ((مبروك مقدما يا زميلى كاجو)) ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مش ممكن يا اولاد الاهلى عمال يدافع يدافع:yahoo:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

جون بالحظ اهو..............شوطة فاول للاسماعيلى جت فى العرضة بااااااااااااااااااااااالحظ الررررررررررررهيب للنادى الاهلى

و الجمهور الاسمعلاوى بيهتف و بيقول:​
ادينى الحقنة بسرعة........ارجوك محتاجة الجرعة​ هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبــــــــــــــــــــروووووووك لكل عشاق نادى الزمالك الى هما ميجوش انتين تلاتة بالكتير فى هذا المنتدى بفوزة و تألقة بـــــــــــــ3 اهداف مقابل هدف يتيم

و هاااااااااااااااااااارد لك للاسماعيلى الى اتعادل بسوء حظ مع الفريق الى اسمة الاهلى دة!!!!!​


----------



## kajo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبرووووووووووك لنادى الزمالك


ومبروووووووووك لنادى الاهلى المطحنه الى اتحطت عليهم 

والجرى ورا الكوره طوال الساعه ونصف وهى مده الماتش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والتقطيع الى اتحط على الجمهور الاهلاوى بعد الماتش 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

وللعلم الفريق الاسماعيلى ملعبش

سلام يا اهلاويه 


ينفع ولاد بابا يسوع يشجعو الشياطين الحمر


تحياتى​


----------



## fullaty (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الف مبروك لكل الزملكويه الفوز:yahoo::yahoo:30:
وهارد لك يا اهلى على التعادل بس ده كان خارج التوقعات انا كنت اتوقع الخساره :gy0000::a63:
مبروك للاسماعيلى الفوز وبجد كان ماتش تحفه للاسماعيلى:spor2:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

وهناااااااااااا ينطبق المثل اللى بيقول
لما العجل بيقع سكاكينه بتكتر 
يا سااااااااتر ده الاهلى اتعادل متغلبش ايه ده
وبعدين الزمالك ده جاب 3 بالحظ وبعدين ده كان بيلاعب غزل المحلة 
يعنى لو كان لاعب الاسماعيلى كان هيبقى 6 _ 0
اجرواااااااااااااااااا بقى يا زملكاوية ​


----------



## BITAR (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*في موقعة الدراويش*
*رحمة السماء..أنقذت القلعة الحمراء*
*الإسماعيلي أحرج البطل واكتفي بالتعادل 1/1 والحضري وجمعة نجمان فوق العادة*​ 
*الإسماعيلية - محمد بشاري:*​ 
*




*
*أنقذت رحمة السماء القلعة الحمراء فريق الأهلي من الخسارة أمام الإسماعيلي.. وخرج من موقعة الدراويش سالماً.. بنقطة.. هي الأفضل بالنسبة له في هذا الوقت الحرج من اعداده لنهائي أفريقيا. *
*تعادل الفريقان بهدف لكل منهما.. وهو ما سعي إليه الأهلي الذي كان يبحث عن نقطة معنوية قبل الموقعة الافريقية في الوقت الذي اعتبرها الإسماعيلي خسارة له لأنه كان الأقرب للفوز لو تحقق لكان دفعة معنوية يوقف بها نزيف النقاط الذي يواجهه منذ أكثر من مباراة. **الأهلي رفع رصيده بهذا التعادل إلي 18 نقطة.. بينما اصبح رصيد الإسماعيلي .13 *
*توقفت المباراة ربع ساعة بسبب عطل في أحد أعمدة الأنارة.. وظل الفريقان في وسط الملعب ينتظران اصلاح العطل.. ثم تستأنف المباراة. **حقق الأهلي ما اراد حيث سعي من البداية للتعادل ولم يكن له أي تواجد هجومي بالمعني المفهوم في الشوط الأول.. باستثناء فرصتين فقط.. الأولي من خطأ خارج المنطقة لعبها رامي عادل بجوار القائم في الدقيقة 19 والاخري بعدها بدقيقتين سجل منها الأهلي هدفه من خطأ لدفاع الإسماعيلي عندما ارتطمت الكرة بقدم معتصم سالم لترتد خلف المدافعين لتجد حسام عاشور*
* "غير المتسلل" ليسجل هدف الأهلي في الدقيقة 21 بعد أن راوغ محمد فتحي حارس الإسماعيلي. *
*بدأت المباراة بأول ضربة مباشرة للاسماعيلي بسبب خطأ ضد عمر جمال لكنها لم تستغل ينفرد بعدها مصطفي كريم من تمريرة رائعة لحمص لكنه فضل التصويب من زاوية ضيقة بدلاً من تمريرها عرضية ثم يبعد حسام عاشور الكرة من أمام عمر جمال في آخر لحظة إلي ركنية ويضغط الإسماعيلي وتؤازره الجماهير بينما يستغل الأهلي الجبهة اليسري في الهجوم المكونة من شديد وبركات لكنها بلا خطورة ويثير جمهور الأهلي مشكلة عندما اطلق صواريخ مشتعلة في الملعب نجح رجال الاطفاء في اطفائها وتعلو قنبلة عبدالله الشحات العارضة بعد أن تلقي تمريرة مرتدة من دفاع الأهلي بعدها ينطلق حسني عبدربه من الخلف يتخلص من أكثر من مدافع ومرر بالعرض لمحمد فضل لكن عصام الحضري افسدها ويظهر وسط الأهلي لثلاث دقائق تمرير وسيطرة لكن دون أدني خطورة بعدها يضحك معوض علي شادي ويمر بسرعة ويسدد قوية انقذها عصام - ثم "يقلش" جمعة وسط الضغط لكنها طالت أمام فضل. *
*تعلن الدقيقة 21 عن هدف للاهلي علي عكس سير اللعب ترتطم الكرة بقدم معتصم وتصل لحسام عاشور المتواجد خلف الدفاع فيراوغ الحارس فتحي ويضعها سهلة في المرمي مسجلا هدف الأهلي. *
*ينجح عصام الحضري في ابعاد كرة مصطفي كريم القوية الي ركنية وتعلن الدقيقة 45 عن هدف التعادل للاسماعيلي بعد هذا الضغط المستمر علي دفاع الأهلي وينطلق عمر جمال من اليمين ويلعب عرضية بعد ان تخلص من شديد عرضية جميلة حولها حمص برأسية جميلة في المرمي مسجلا هدف التعادل للاسماعيلي وبعدها تعلو كرة عمر جمال العارضة ويصاب أبوتريكة وحسني في التحام مشترك وينتهي الشوط الأول 1/.1 *
*الشوط الثاني *
*يشرك جوزيه فلافيو كمهاجم ثالث علي حساب لاعب الوسط أحمد عادل ويلعب بركات في الناحية اليمني. *
*ينال شادي محمد انذاراً للخشونة ويخرج عماد متعب الذي لم يفعل شيئا ويشترك حسن مصطفي في محاولة لدعم خط الوسط ويتحسن بالفعل اداء الأهلي من حيث السيطرة والانتشار لكن دون خطورة ويضغط الاسماعيلي وينال 4 ركنيات ويخرج فضل مصابا ويلعب اتاندا ومن أول لمسة له كاد يسجل هدفا من كرة مرفوعة من معوض خرجت بجوار القائم ويمسك حسن مصطفي عمر جمال علي حدود المنطقة ويتألق الحضري ويبعد قنبلة من معوض إلي ركنية ويلعب احمد صديق بدلاً من أبوتريكة الذي اصيب في التحام مع عبدربه ويلعب إسلام طاهر بدلا من حمص الذي اصيب هو الآخر. *
*يحصل الأهلي علي الركنية الوحيدة في الشوط الثاني مقابل 7 للاسماعيلي ويتحسن اداء الأهلي قبل النهاية من حيث السيطرة والانتشار ولكنها كانت لاستهلاك الوقت ليطلق حمدي شعبان صافرته معلنا تعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل منهما وليخرج جمهور الاسماعيلي رغم التعادل سعيداً بالفعل بالاداء الذي نال به الفريق اعجاب الجماهير. *​


----------



## waola (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*                        انا مش بحب الاهلى لكن بموت فيه 
بس يا جماعه لازم يكون عندنا روح رياضيه ونسيبلهم بطوله كده كل كام سنه اهو     يفرحوا برضوا زى اخواتنا الفقراء ولازم نعطف عليهم*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

المشت انهاردة يا اهلاوية!!!!!
لما نشووووووووووووف بقى حتطحنوا كااااااااااااااااااااااااااام!!!!!!!!!!

فى الانتظار الهزيمة الساحقة!!!!!!​


----------



## kajo (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك مقدما للاهلى 

مهما كان ده باسم مصر

بنتمنالو  النصر


ربنا معاكم​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الله انا اسئلك لا شماتة لغيرى من المهزووووووووووومين

فلتكن ارادتك يا رب






























خدو صفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر رااااااااااااااااااااايــــــــــــــــــــح








خدو ثلاثـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الشعـــــــــــــــــــار الجديد للاهـــــــــــــــــــلى​


الاهلى جنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب الجميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## kajo (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

لمصر


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههههههه
ههه
هههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جونين ورا بعض فى زمن قيااااااااااسى جدااااااااا

و صواريخ ارضيه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد  وكان ليهم حق يقولو  ارقص يا حضرى على حق


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بيقولك ايه

الاهلى مش فى اليابان ولا فى تايوان  الاهلى فى حلوان


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> الله انا اسئلك لا شماتة لغيرى من المهزووووووووووومين
> 
> فلتكن ارادتك يا رب
> 
> ...




:mus25::mus25:​


----------



## تونى 2010 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

تحكيم ظالم وفين الزمالك من ده كله


----------



## fullaty (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*دلوقتى عرفتوا التحكيم الظالم ياما كنا بنقول كده تقولوات علينا خايبين

اكتر مقوله افتكرتها امبارح فى الماتش
(ما طار طير وارتفع الا كما علا وقع)

فين اهلاويه المنتدى فينهم علشان نقولهم هارد لك وليك يوم يا اهلى 

الاهلى حديد النجم سيحه الاهلى عمهم مات من كبسهم *


----------



## girl of my lord (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بجد بجد انا بتسغرب للزملكاويه
عشان الاهلي خسر مرة تقولوا عليه كده 
داحنا لو حسبنا الزمالك علي كل هزيمه هيبقي الاول علي الكرة الشرااااب في مصر ههههههههههههههههه
علي الاقل الاهلي مش بيتهزم من فرق ضعيفه وليه الف سنه مااخدش الدوري احنا بناخد الدوري واحنا حاطين رجل علي رجل
ومهما حصل الاهلي ليه اسمه
 يازملكااوية اتكسفوا شويه علي خيبتكم

مهما حصل بحب الاهلي للابددددددددددددددددددددد
اهلي اهلي


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بصراحة دى اول مرة ادخل الحوار ده عشن انا كنت رافضه ادخله لحد ما يغيره اسمه من الحوار الاهلاوى الزملكاوى  الى   الحوار الزملكاوى الاهلاوى
بس معرفتش اعدى المناسبة دى من غير ما ابارك للاهلاوية 
مبرووووووووووك   ويارب دايما
     صعبان عليا يااهلى لسة واكل 3 تجوان 
    من تونس الى جات اخدت الكاس وجابتلكو جنان

وادخلو هنا عشن تعرفو الباقى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33931*


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اةةة يا غلابه
الزملكاويه دول كدبين الزفه تسمعو عنهم
يعنى يولولو مع المعزين ويزرغتو مع المهنين
ومن الاخر عايزين جنازة تشبعو فيها لطم
احنا اهلاويه ومهما حصل هنفضل اهلاويه
وموتو بغظكم​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اةةة يا غلابه
> الزملكاويه دول كدبين الزفه تسمعو عنهم
> يعنى يولولو مع المعزين ويزرغتو مع المهنين
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غيظنا!!! دانتوا مفروض تستخبوا بعد الفضيحة دى!!
ال و الاهلى حــــــــــــــيروح اليابان ال!!!
دا انتوا حتى مش حتقدروا تروحوا افغانستان!!!:yahoo:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*حجه البليد مسح السبوره وحجه الاهلى حكام الكوره
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

القرعه تتباهى بشعر بنت اختها 
لو فيكم واحد بيشجع النجم التونسى يقولى
اما مشجعين فرق البطولات الجامدة اوى هاخدهم بالدور 
نبدأ بالزمالك 
صاحب الكام وخمسين بطوله 
للعلم بس ارقص يا حضرى لوحدة جايب مع الاهلى  اكتر من نص بطولات الزمالك 
الاسماعيلى الحزين 
عماد متعب 14 بطوله 
الاسماعيلى 6 بطولات 
وعجبى 
للعلم بس 
الاهلى وصل نهائى افريقيا 11 مرة فاز فى تسعه وهزم مرتين 
من كتر ما شايف الناس فرحانه فى الاهلى كل ما هيزيد تشجيعى ليه
الاهلى كان كاتم على نفس الناس لمدة 3 سنين 12 بطوله 
الاهلى فى 3 سنين جاب ضعف بطولات الاسماعيلى على مدار تاريخه ويقولى فضيحة روح اعمل زى سعد زغلول 
تعرف عمل ايه 
اقولك عمل ايه 
قالها مفيش فايدة 
غطينى يا صفيه 


​


----------



## kajo (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> القرعه تتباهى بشعر بنت اختها
> لو فيكم واحد بيشجع النجم التونسى يقولى
> اما مشجعين فرق البطولات الجامدة اوى هاخدهم بالدور
> نبدأ بالزمالك
> ...





للدرجادى 

ياااااااااه يا اوسى دا انت شايل جواك يابنى صعبان عليا والله

ههههههههههههههههههه

يا عم يا سيدى 

للعلم انا كنت بشجع الاهلى من كل قلبى بس لما تشوف الغرور الى كان فيه

ليك حق معلش تتف عليه


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> 2,692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


رد على الكلام مش تهرب منه 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مفيش فايدة


----------



## kimo14th (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يا عم اوسى الواد كاجو مش عارف يرد اصلا *

*يعنى فريقهم ولا عمره هيشم ريحه بطوله افريقيا مش يوصل النهائى 3 مرات ورا بعض *

*بالنسبه لماتش الاهلى فالماتش بتاعنا من اوله لحد طرد النحاس غير ضربتين جزاء الاعمى يشوفهم وضربه جزاء هناك !!!!*

*يعنى تخيل فريق يوصل نهائى وميتحسبلوش 3 ضربات جزاء !!!!!!!!!!:a82: *
*___________*

*وبعدين ياكاجو انت مش هربان من مناظره ههههه:yahoo:*​


----------



## kajo (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*حجه البليد مسح السبوره  وحجه الاهلى حكام الكوره*​


----------



## noraa (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا  جماعة  احنا اى نعم اتغلبنا من اليابان بس مرة  يحس بالهزيمة  حتى علشان الحسد وعلشان الزمالكاوية  ميمتوش بحسترهم  احنا اتغلبنا بمزجنا والاهلى   حديد وشديد وعنيد


----------



## BITAR (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اعلان هااااااااااااام*
*نظرا للحاله النفسيه السيئه التى يمر بها لاعبى النادى الاهلى والتى كان وصولهم الى اليابان حقيقه واقعيه*
*حتى الجرائد الناطقه باسم النادى كتبت بالبنط العريض*
*( جينلك يا اوشين ) *
*اقترح على مجلس اداره النادى عمل دوره وديه فى موعد دوره اليابان *
*فى الحديقه اليابانيه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*..شعبية أبوتريكة«عربية».. وليست عالمية *​ 



*** تعجبت كثيراً من تصدر محمد أبوتريكة نجم النادي الأهلي قائمة اللاعبين الأكثر شعبية علي مستوي العالم حتي الآن .. فهو أمر يتنافي تماما مع الواقع.. إذ كيف يكون أبوتريكة أشهر من ديفيد بيكهام نجم المنتخب الإنجليزي الذي احتل المرتبة الـ ١٣.. والفرنسي تيري هنري المركز الأخير في التصنيف.. *
*وكلنا نعرف أن هذا الاختيار جاء بسبب تصويت جماهير الكرة المصرية والعربية وتحديدا الأهلاوية أكثر من مرة علي الموقع.. وليس أي شيء آخر.. *
*ولا أقصد هنا التقليل من شأن أبوتريكة أو أي لاعب عربي آخر حصل علي مركز متقدم في التصنيف الدولي.. لكنني أرفض مثل هذه الاستفتاءات التي لا تعبر عن الواقع ولا علاقة لها بالإنجازات التي حققها كل لاعب خلال مشواره الكروي سواء عبر المباريات المحلية أو في المحافل الدولية.*​


----------



## sandra2000 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الراجل ده بيفهم ياناس

مالهم بتوع المانجه الصفرا ؟


----------



## kajo (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

وشهد شاهد من اهلها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقينا اتنين اسماعيلويه هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

محدش هيقدر يفتح بقو بعد كده


----------



## القيصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *..شعبية أبوتريكة«عربية».. وليست عالمية *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش مشكله ترفض
المهم ابو تريكه الاول


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

قيصووووووووووووور

ايوة كده


----------



## القيصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> قيصووووووووووووور
> 
> ايوة كده


هههههههههه
تويتي اخبارك ايه يا عاشقه الاهلي
زمان عليكي يا بت


----------



## noraa (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ابو تريكة وحدة مبيقاش لاعب عالمى ولكن فى باقى اللعبية العبية وقفوا جانبة .....وابو تريكة يا فنان العب كمان وكمان ......


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

:yahoo:هااااااااى قيصووووووور

برافو علييييييكى يانووووووووورا

بس هما فين الزمالكاوووووووويه :t33:

انسحبوا طبعاااااااااااااا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ابو تريكة و عااااااااااااالمى كمااااااااان

هى كلمة عالمى دى سهلة يا جماعة!!!!!!​


> بس هما فين الزمالكاوووووووويه
> 
> انسحبوا طبعاااااااااااااا ​



لالا يا تويتى منسحبناش ولا حاجة بس واقفين بتنفرج عليكو
ههههههههههههههههههه​


> ابو تريكة يا فنان مثل على الحكام......العب و هات بتبنجان وقلوبنا تدعيلك:t33:​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> لالا يا تويتى منسحبناش ولا حاجة بس واقفين بتنفرج عليكو
> هههههههههههههههههه​


​
هو مش انت ياروووووكى
خلاص قدمت استقاله من نادى المهزومييييييييين

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> هو مش انت ياروووووكى
> خلاص قدمت استقاله من نادى المهزومييييييييين
> ...



يا تويتى على رغم اختلاف مزاهبنا الكروية

ليكى حق علية انى اقولك انى بلا فخر انى زمكلاوى

الزمالك فى دمى مهما حرق دمى يعنى:t33:​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> الزمالك فى دمى مهما حرق دمى يعنى:t33:


 
الف سلامه يارووووووووووكى

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> الف سلامه يارووووووووووكى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكى يا تويتى دة من زوقك بس يعنى:a63::a63:​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اى خدمه ياباشا

علشان تعرف

ان الاهلاويه روحهم حلووووووووة

وبيصعب عليهم الناس وبيسالوا عنهم :t33:


----------



## القيصر (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> اى خدمه ياباشا
> 
> علشان تعرف
> 
> ...


اهلاوي اه يا نيالي
و دايما راسي بالعالي


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ميييييييييييرسى ياقيصوووووووووور


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

_*سبهم يا روكى كدى يعدو يغنو على بعض   
وكفاية عليهم المرادى  نبئى نيجى نباركلهم المتش الجاى*_


----------



## sandra2000 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انتى زملاكاويه يا جىجى ولا ايه

اجتك فى الجهاد  الاسماعيلى الزملكاوى

ساندرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انتوا لسه ليكوا عين يازملكاويه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> _*سبهم يا روكى كدى يعدو يغنو على بعض
> وكفاية عليهم المرادى  نبئى نيجى نباركلهم المتش الجاى*_



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مية مية يا جيلان

رد فى الجووووووووون​


----------



## twety (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طب حد غيركوووووووا يتكلم

حد يكون داق طعم الفوووووووز

ده انتوا النادى
اللى الهزميه بتجرى فى دمه :t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> طب حد غيركوووووووا يتكلم
> 
> حد يكون داق طعم الفوووووووز
> 
> ...




ماشى ماشى

بينى و بينك الدورى

حتشوفى يا تويتى الهزائم الى على حق:smi420: ​


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



sandra2000 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انتى زملاكاويه يا جىجى ولا ايه
> ...



*يااااااه ساندرا اسمعلاوية:yahoo:
طب الحمد لله  الزملك والاسماعيلى اخوات
انتى كدى عسل مش زى ناس
عرفاهم يا تويتى:dntknw:
لو كنت ناااااااااااااااااااااااسى افكررررررررررررررررررررررررك:beee:*


----------



## sandra2000 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

غدا لقاء الاهلى  مع فريق كده اى كلام 

اما نشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف يا اهلاويه 

هيدخل فيكم كام جون



طبعا يا جيجى انا اسماعيلاويه وافتخر   وحاسه انى والوحيده الاسماعيلاويه بس مش اشكاااااااال

افتخر بهذا


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



sandra2000 قال:


> غدا لقاء الاهلى  مع فريق كده اى كلام
> 
> اما نشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف يا اهلاويه
> 
> ...



*لا مش لوحدك يابنتى
كاجو اسمعلاوى كمان 
وكلنا ضد الاهلاوية
وبعدين حتى لو مش معاكى حد اسمعلاوى   
الزملكاوية معاكى**انا وابن عمى عالغريب بئى*


----------



## sandra2000 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لا بجد

كاجو كمان 
اه ياتحفه مش تقول ياد انك اسماعيلى

ماشى ماشى

اوك يا جيجى انا وابن عمى على الغريب الاحمر


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كدة يا اولاد و يا بنات 
محدش احسن من حد:t33:

كل فرقنا فازوا النهاردة بهزائم ساحقة 
و بالاخص الزمالك نادى الطب و الهندسة
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى القــــــــــــــــــــــــــرن

فاز الاسماعيلى بـــــــــــــــ 3 اهداف 
فاز الاهلى:ranting::ranting: بـــــــــــــــــــ 2 هدف (حظ يعنى:t32
و اخيرا و ليس اخرا
فاز الزمالك بــــــــــــ 1 هدف بستر ربنا 
اصدى بضربة جزاء صحيحة 100%:smil12::smil12:

و كدة حنعمل معاهدة سلام بينا يعنى على خفيف لفترة كدة ادام كلنا فوزنا  
الى اجل الاسبوع القادم من الدورى:yahoo::yahoo:

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك للجميع​


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الله يبارك فيك يا روكى
نعمل بئى هدنة
عشن تعرفوا بس ان الزملكاوية طيبين خالص مالص:08:*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك يا روكى
> نعمل بئى هدنة
> عشن تعرفوا بس ان الزملكاوية طيبين خالص مالص:08:*



هى دى يا جيلان اخلاق الزمالكوية و الروح الرياضية الى محفورة فى داخل كل زملكاوى مننا و طبعا حتقوليلى اية؟؟

قولتيلى لية.........علشان احنا نادى متعود دايما دايما على الفوز
يعنى الفوز فى دمناleasantrleasantr
مش زى :59:​


----------



## twety (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> قولتيلى لية.........علشان احنا نادى متعود دايما دايما على الفوز
> يعنى الفوز فى دمناleasantrleasantr
> مش زى :59:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا روح رياضيه صحييييييييييييح

ربنا يصبركوا يازملكاااااااااااويه :t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا روح رياضيه صحييييييييييييح
> 
> ربنا يصبركوا يازملكاااااااااااويه :t33:



هههههههههههههههههههه

يااااارب 

يصبرنا على الفوز الى ورا بعضة دة!!

ههههههههههههههههههه

leasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الف مبرووووووووووووك

للاهلى

فاز على الفريق الوحش 

طبعا شئ مش جديد
متعووودين على الفووووووووز دايما

عقبال النوادى التانيه الهابطه :yahoo:


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طبعا النهاردة حصل ماتشين للاهلى والزمالك 
ومحدش جاب سيرتهم 
فقولت اجيبلكم  النتايج 
الاهلى فاز كالعادة 4 / 3 على انبى  تريكة وبلال ومتعب وفلافيو  
الزمالك الشهير بفريق الصفقات تلقى صفعه بنت حلال كدة وكويس واتعادل بطلوع الروح مع الالومنيوم بنجع حمادى 2/2 
ونسيت اقول ان الالومنيوم ضيع كورة فى القائم 
فاز الاهلى كعادة الكبار 
وتعادل الزمالك كعادة الفريق 
فريق الصفقات يتلقى الصفعات ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبـــــــــــروك للآهلى 
مع ان دى طبعا حاجة متوقعة 
خلاص بقى احنا اتعودنا على الفوز 

معلش يا زملكاوية على التعادل 
بس احمدوا ربنا دول اكيد جم بدعى الوالدين 
احمدوووووووووا ربنا 
أهـــــــــــلاى أهـــــــــــلاى
مبروك للآهلاوية​


----------



## تونى 2010 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الزمالك يحقق مفاجاه كبيره ويتعادل مع الالمونيوم الف مبروك للزمالك على الانجاز الكبير*​
:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:​


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اكيد فلا ده دعى الوااااااااااااااالدين
بس يلا

مبروك للتعادى يا زمالكاااااااااويه

ومبروك للفايزيييييييييين على طوووووووووووووول

طبعا الاهلاويه :smil12:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حول الله

اما الاهلاوية دوووول عليهم شوية حاجات كدة يا جدع

لكل من يعرف ما معنة كلمة

الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظ​
الحظ الى يخلى الاهلى بفوز فى الدقيقة 92 من العمر الاضافى للمباراة 

و

الحظ الى يخلى نادى الالمونيوم يتعادل مع نادى الزمالك فى الدقيقة 92 من العمر الاضافى للمباراة

و معلش يا مرمر انتى و تويتى كلمة دعاء الوالدين 

دى كلمة حصرية و حقوق الطبع محفوظة

لـــــــــــــــــ المنتخب الوطنى​
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> من العمر الاضافى للمباراة


اول مرة اسمعها  تصدق


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> اول مرة اسمعها  تصدق



ههههههههههههههههههه

فينك يا حاج 

مشوفناكش يعنى من بعد لما الاهلى اطحن من النجم على ارضة:yahoo:

بس انا عارف ان ليك عذرك يعنى انتة و كل الاهلاوية

مهى بينى و بينك كدة حاجة تكسفleasantrleasantr

بس يلا بقى معلش 

خيرها فى غيرها :smil12:
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبـــــــــــروك للآهلى يا اهلاوية 
انا مش عارفة مين الالمونيوم دى اللى بتعلب معاها !!!!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ما هى دى اخرة اللعب مع الكبااااااارههههههههههه  .........مبرووووووك للاهلى ومن نصر لنصر انشالله .


----------



## twety (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

داييييييييييما على طووووووووووووول

يا اهلى يانادى الريس

وحبيب مصر كلها

يارافع راسنااااااااااااااا :yahoo:


----------



## Twin (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ vamdracula*


vamdracula2005 قال:


> يازملكويه اعلنوا التوبه وعودوا للفانله الحمرا .. دا حتى دمكم لونه احمر .. :t30:


 
*ممكن يكون الدم لونه أحمر*
*بس الأجمل أن القلب يكون أبيض*
*:new6::new6::new6:*
*الزمالك من أجل الجميع*
*لا فوق الجميع*

*وكل كورة وانتوا طيبين*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

والقلب الدم الى فيه لونه ايييييييييه

ياجماعه الاحمر هو الاهلى

والدم برضه احمر

فى ايه ابيض
بلا نيله

المجانين بس الى لابسين ابيض

والاهلى حدييييييييد :t33:


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



ممكن يكون الدم لونه أحمر
بس الأجمل أن القلب يكون أبيض
:new6::new6::new6:
الزمالك من أجل الجميع
لا فوق الجميع

وكل كورة وانتوا طيبين

وليكون بركة

أنقر للتوسيع...

:smil13: زمالكاوى
طيب مش مهم اعمل الخير واديه لامير 
الاهلى فو الجميع معناها مصلحة الاهلى فوق مصلحة اى حد داخل النادى الاعلى 
من اول رئيس النادى لغايه الفراشين 
ماشى يا ابو قلب ابيض بخطين حمر *​


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فينك يا حاج
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بذمتك يا شيخ 
الهزيمة من فريق النجم بمساعده حكم ربنا يسامحه 
حاجة تكسف 
والخروج من دور ال32 حاجة تفرح 
طيب والخروج من بطوله العرب على ايدى الفيصلى فى القاهرة حاجة تفرح 
طيب الهزيمة من الجيش والاسماعيلى ومش فاكر التالت كمان اسمه ايه 
فى دورى الاموات (الدورى المصرى) حاجة تفرح 
يا راجل يا مؤمن قول الحق او اسكت ​


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اسكت احسنلك يارووووووووكى

هههههههههههههه

برافو يا جوووووووورج :t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ vamdracula*
> 
> 
> ...




يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

احمدك يا رب

عشت و شفت حد معايا هنا فى المنتدى زملكااااااااااوى:w00t::w00t:



> بس الأجمل أن القلب يكون أبيض​



هو دة الكلااااام المظبوط ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بذمتك يا شيخ
> الهزيمة من فريق النجم بمساعده حكم ربنا يسامحه
> حاجة تكسف
> ...





> والخروج من دور ال32 حاجة تفرح​





> والخروج من بطوله العرب على ايدى الفيصلى فى القاهرة حاجة تفرح ​





> طيب الهزيمة من الجيش والاسماعيلى ومش فاكر التالت كمان اسمه ايه
> فى دورى الاموات (الدورى المصرى) حاجة تفرح ​



كفااااااااااااية كفاااااااااااااااية

الحمد لله انو مفتكرش الباقى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحاجات دى كلها كانت صدفة مش اكتر يعنى

اسطر علية ربنا يسطر عليك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> اسكت احسنلك يارووووووووكى
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> برافو يا جوووووووورج :t33:



ادينى سكت اهوووو يا تويتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا شماتة ابلة ظاظا فيا​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اخر الاخبااااااااااار 

قام نادى القرن 

نادى الزمالك

بالفوز الساحق على فريق نادى الترسانة

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ3 اهداااااااف نظيفة

يعنى من الاخر غسلناهم

و طبعا زى ما احنا عارفين​
مع تـــــايـــــد للغســـــيل مفيــــــــش مستحيـــــــــل:yahoo:​


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> قام نادى القرن
> 
> نادى الزمالك
> 
> ...


قرررررررررررررن 
قرن ايه 
دة نادى الفقر مش نادى القرن 
وضربه الجزاء اللى فى اول دقيقة لو جت كنتو خسرتو الماتش 
والجمهور لبس اسووووووووووود 
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون فى العون


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> قرررررررررررررن
> قرن ايه
> دة نادى الفقر مش نادى القرن
> وضربه الجزاء اللى فى اول دقيقة لو جت كنتو خسرتو الماتش
> ...



ههههههههههههههه

المهم ان الفريف مكسفهمش فى الاخر يعنى و حط اجوان بالكومممممم


اسمــــــــــــــــــــع بقــــــــــــــــــــى الى جــــــــــــــــاية دى 

من

اخلاق اصحاب  الغيارات البيضةleasantr

الف مبرووك يا على الفوز النهاردة على فريق بتروجيت ب هدفين خطف كدة ورا بعض للاسف:smil8::smil8:

شوفت بقى انا بهنيك ازااااااااااااااى!!!!!!

هى دى رووح الفريق الابيض ابو قلب اريال اتوماتيك
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Bavlyyyy (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاهلي رجع المركزه المضل


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاهلى كسب بتروجيت وهياخد الدورى والزمالك هياخد على دماغه


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الدم لونه احمر والقلب من كتر دمه احمر          :yahoo:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اخررررررررر الاخبااااااااااااار

قاااااااام فريق الفن و الهندزة 

بالفوز الساحق 

على كبلات التليفونات الى ماااشى على الارض

ناااادى الشبكة التالتة

نادى المصرية للاتصالات

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 3 اهداااااااف نظيفة 


و نقووووووول كماااان مبروووووك للزماااااالك

مش ممكن يا جماعة زهقنا من الفوز و الله​


----------



## ipraheem makram (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اية هو مفيش حد هنا زملكاوى اقدر يرد على الاهلوية دوال ​**بس يا اهلاوى  vamdracula2005
وانت يا اهلاوى  twety
وانت يا اهلاوى lovebjw
وانتى ياهلاوية  بنت الفادى
وانت ياهلاوى  lovebjw
لتصحيح معلمتكم الكروية
اللون الاحمر دة  لون الجشع والخيانة 
اللون الابيض دة لون المحبة والسلام
انتو عارفين اية الفرق بين الزمالك والاهلى
الزمالك دة راقى الشخصى عامل زى المسحين فى مصر يعنى علطول مضطهدين من الحكومة (اتحاد الكرة)
ومن الاخوان المسلمين(لجنة التحكيم الاهلاوية طبعآ)
والجرايد الحكومية والصفرة والحمرة  اللى علاطول اول مايشمة خبر  او يسماعة اشاعة يكتبة علاطول ( البركة فى حسن حمدى)
ومن الشعب المسلم(الحماهير الاهلوية) ومشلاقي حد يقف فى صفة غير الزملكوية المغلوب على امرهم
يعنى من الاخر هتلاقى الكل ضده لية مش  عارف هو دة الحقد من الانسان على اخوة الانسان
اترج هلى الاطراف التانى 
الاهلى طبعآ هتلاقى الحكومة  والاخوان المسلمين والجرايد الحكومية والصفرة والحمرة 
وانكل حسن حمدى  والشعب المسلم كل بيقف مع الاهلى ويسلكلةطريقة وينفذ طلاباتة
يريت تكونو حسيتو يااهلاوية بفرق دة لم يكون مسواة بينهم فى كل حلجة نقدر بعد كدة نرد على بعض لكن طول مافية كواسةمن ومن ومن يبي مينفعش نعمل مقارنة بين الزمالك والا.......*


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزمالكاويه وعقدة الاضطهاد الابديه 
نظريه المؤامرة مسيطرة عليكم 
ربنا يعينكم 
الفرق 9 نقط يا رجاله وبالتوفيق للشقيقة بتروجيت :t33:


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اللى نفسه فى نقطه زيادة الزمالك رقابته سداده 
مبروك على بتروجيت ال 3 نقط 
1/0 لبتروجيت


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

جمهور الزمالك والهتاف القادم بقوة فى المدرجات الزمالكاويه 
زى ما عودناكوا جينا وشجعناكوا... زى ما عودتونا حرقتوا دم اللى جابونا
بتروجيت دبح الزمالك على العيد


----------



## twety (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ياخبتكوا
وجاين تتكلموووووووووووووووا
روحوا استخبوا ورى حيطه ولا حاجه
متبانوش دلوقت 
بدل ماالناس تشوفكوا تضحى بيكوووووووووا فى العيد
هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس النهاردة المذيع فى دريم
قاااااااااال 
ههههههههههههههههه
كالعادة الزمالك اتهزم فى العييييييييد
هى دى عادة الزمالك ولا اييييييه

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

معلش يا تويتى 
اصل الزمالك كل الماتشات اللى فى العيد بيخسرها 
مكسبش غير ماتش واحد منها ​


----------



## twety (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مش جديد عليهم يا اوسى
هههههههههههههه

مش فى العيد بس
دى ظاهرى عامله ليييييييهم
هههههههههههههههههه

لو فازوا مش هيبقوا زمالك


----------



## oesi no (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك على الاهلى الفوز  على البلديه 1/0 
كدة بقيتا 39 نقطة 
حد يقدر يحصلنا ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> مش جديد عليهم يا اوسى
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> مش فى العيد بس
> ...



ماشى ماشى يا تويتى

ليكم يوووم حشمت فية من الصبح لبعد الظهر فيكم يا اهلاوية

و بعدين يا تويتى ما تمسكى الحرامى الى عمال يجرى فى توقيعك دة بدل ما هو عمال يتسحب كدة هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> مبروك على الاهلى الفوز  على البلديه 1/0
> كدة بقيتا 39 نقطة
> حد يقدر يحصلنا ​



ربنااااااااااااا

ربنا قاااااااادر عليكم بس يا اهلاوية

و بعدين ان شاء الله كدة يا حج جو بعد البطولة الافريقية يعنى ينكسر منكو كام لاعب يعنى بدون مقاطعة كدة و يرجع الزمالك لطبيعتة الى متعودة على الفوز و نقدر نحصل الى 39 نقطة الى انتوا فرحانين بيهم دووووولleasantrleasantr​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ليكم يوووم حشمت فية من الصبح لبعد الظهر فيكم يا اهلاوية
 بجد يا روووووكى انا مضايقاالك اووووووى لانك بقالك كتيييييييير اوووووى مستنى اليوم ده والحمد لله مش بيجى :yahoo:


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يسمع من بوقك ربنا
يا دونا ياحبيتى
ههههههههههههههههههه
رووووووووكى
عيش احلم باليومم ده:t33:


----------



## نفرتاري (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزملكوية جمدين اوى لعلمكوا بس هو متواضع
تروحوا انتوا تفتكروا ضعيف دة يكسبكم بصوبع 
رجليه الصغير:274rb::274rb:


----------



## Moony34 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ربنااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا قاااااااادر عليكم بس يا اهلاوية
> 
> و بعدين ان شاء الله كدة يا حج جو بعد البطولة الافريقية يعنى ينكسر منكو كام لاعب يعنى بدون مقاطعة كدة و يرجع الزمالك لطبيعتة الى متعودة على الفوز و نقدر نحصل الى 39 نقطة الى انتوا فرحانين بيهم دووووولleasantrleasantr​




طبعا طبعا هتحصلوا التسعة وتلاتين نقطة على نهاية الدوري....
نييياااهههههههههههههههه:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## twety (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههه

عيشوا على الامل

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تونى 2010 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

:banned:بحبك يااهلى يامتربع على القمه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بكرة الامل يبقى حريقة

و بينى و بينكم الايام يا اهلاوية

الزمالك فوق الجميع​


> طبعا طبعا هتحصلوا التسعة وتلاتين نقطة على نهاية الدوري....
> نييياااهههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا وحياتك البطولة الافريقية تخلص من هنا

و الزمالك يبتدى مشوار الاكتساااااح

نيهههههههههههههااااااى:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

يابنى طب شوف نادى تانى
اللى على كلامك
نادى الهزومااااااااااااااااااااات

العبوا بعيد احسن
مش كل اللى مسك كورة بقى لاعيب :t33:


----------



## كوك (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مره واحد زملكاوى لقه  بطيخه  حمره  رجعه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يابنى طب شوف نادى تانى
> اللى على كلامك
> ...




العبرة مش بالكلام يا تويتى

العبرة بالهزائم الساحقة الى النادى عمال يعملها:a82::a82:

لا و لســــــــــــــــة

بكرة يرجع مرتضى منصور و يخربها:new6::new6:​


----------



## twety (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> العبرة مش بالكلام يا تويتى
> 
> العبرة بالهزائم الساحقة الى النادى عمال يعملها:a82::a82:
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولسه عاوز تكمل فى الزمااااااااااالك

طب بص يلا بمناسبه الاعياد

تعالى عندنا هنبسطك

ونديك العيديه كماااااااااااااااااااان :new6:


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههه

صح تعاله وجرب


----------



## kajo (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يابنى بس بس

فضحتنا 

مرتضى منصور ده بينى وبينك مش عايز اقولك ن تلات سنين لما كانو عاملين 
انتخابات النادى 

يالهوى على الشوفته

ده كان ناقص ياجر عنتر بتاع النخيله عارفه ؟ 

كان ناقص يجى هو ورجالته عشان يحاموا لمرتضى

كان الامن مقفل منطقه ميت عقبه دى

ميت عقبه ايه 
ده كان مقفل من اول المهندسين لحد ميت عقبه مقر النادى

اسكت ياروكى اسكت مش تفضحنا يابنى



مبروك يا اهلاويه كل الى انتو عايزينه

بس ورونا هتهببو ايه فى البطوله الى تلات اربع لاعيبتكم مش هتلعبها 

قصدى الى هما من النادى العريق الاسماعيلى​


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاخ كاجو نايم ولا ايه الاهلى خرج من كاس مصر على يد فريق اسمنت اسيووط ( بلدى انا وتويتى:t33
قواد جبهة الاهلى فى المنتدى


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> الاخ كاجو نايم ولا ايه الاهلى خرج من كاس مصر على يد فريق اسمنت اسيووط ( بلدى انا وتويتى:t33
> قواد جبهة الاهلى فى المنتدى



بعد خروج الاهلى من كاس مصر نقدر نقول كاس مصر بقى لبتروجيت.


----------



## عاطف بشاى (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هى دى اخلاق الاهلاويةسباب ولعان وشماتة واللون الاحمر لون الدم الاحمر المراق على ارض كاس مصر الضائع  هو لون قميص النووووووو....111فى ليلة خميس شوية لاعيبة سكند هاند  كبروا فى السن  وها ييجى يوم نضحك عليوا قريب اللهم لا شماتة


----------



## هانى سحر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا اسمعلاوى ومبحبش الاهلى علشان بياخد اللعيبة من الاندية ومعندهوش نشئين


----------



## noraa (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طارق السعيد لاعب الاهلي يعتزل كرة القدم 1/7/2008 10:45:42 pm




 طارق السعيد لاعب الاهلي يعتزل كرة القدم 1/7/2008 10:45:42 pm



القاهرة (رويترز) - أعلن طارق السعيد لاعب النادي الاهلي حامل لقب الدوري الممتاز المصري لكرة القدم الاعتزال بسبب اصابة في الركبة.

وقال السعيد في تصريحات للتلفزيون المصري يوم الاثنين انه مجبر على الاعتزال اذ لن تمكنه الاصابة من لعب كرة القدم بشكل منتظم في الفترة المقبلة.

وأضاف "هذه الاصابة نتيجة تراكم العديد من الاصابات السابقة في الركبة اليسرى وذهبت لاجراء جراحة في المانيا لكن طبيب النادي (ايهاب علي) أبلغني أنني لن أستطيع اللعب بشكل متواصل في الفترة المقبلة بسبب قوة الاصابة."

وتابع "فضلت الاعتزال احتراما لنفسي ومكانتي ورغبتي في انهاء مشواري في النادي الاهلي."

وانتقل السعيد (29 عاما) الى الاهلي من غريمه اللدود الزمالك قبل بداية الموسم الماضي في صفقة انتقال حر ونال مع فريقه الجديد لقب الدوري المحلي ودوري أبطال افريقيا كما شارك في كأس العالم للاندية.

وفاز السعيد مع الزمالك بالدوري المحلي ثلاث مرات ونال لقبي هداف الدوري المصري وأفضل لاعب في مصر في 2001. ولعب السعيد فترة قصيرة في نادي اندرلخت البلجيكي كما شارك مع منتخب مصر في 66 مباراة دولية.


----------



## noraa (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

البرتغالي مانيش في طريقه الى انتر ميلان بطل الدوري الايطالي 1/8/2008 




 البرتغالي مانيش في طريقه الى انتر ميلان بطل الدوري الايطالي 1/8/2008 8:01:27 pm


مانيش خلال مباراة لاتليتكو مدريد في 9 كانون الثاني/ديسمبر 2007 
مدريد (ا ف ب) - ذكرت وسائل الاعلام الاسبانية الثلاثاء ان نونو ريبيرو مانيش لاعب وسط منتخب البرتغال وفريق اتلتيكو مدريد رابع الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم سينتقل الى صفوف انتر ميلان بطل ومتصدر الدوري الايطالي.

واشارت صحيفة "الموندو" الاسبانية في موقعها على شبكة الانترنت ان انتقال مانيش سيكون على سبيل الاعارة مع امكانية شرائه في نهاية الموسم وان الاتفاق بين الفريقين متوقع في الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

وكان مانيش (30 عاما) المتوج بلقب مسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا عام 2004 مع بورتو التحق بصفوف دينامو موسكو الروسي صيف 2006 لقاء 10 ملايين قبل ان ينتقل الى تشلسي الانكليزي ثم اتلتيكو مدريد الا انه فشل مع الاخير في فرض نفسه اساسيا ضمن تشكيلة المدرب المكسيكي خافيير اغيري الذي ابقاه على مقاعد الاحتياط في المباريات الاربع الاخيرة.

واكد المصدر ذاته ان الدولي دافيد البيلدا قد يكون بديل مانيش في اتلتيكو مدريد بعد ان ابعده المدرب الهولندي رونالد كومان عن فالنسيا الى جانب انغولو وحارس المرمى سانتياغو كانيزاريس.

وبدأ مانيش مسيرته الكروية مع بنفيكا موسم 95-9

 دون ان ينجح في خوض اي مباراة معه فاعاره الى الفيركا لمدة 3 مواسم قبل ان يعود الى بنفيكا الذي لعب في صفوفه 3 مواسم ثم ترك الاخير الى غريمه التقليدي بورتو وهناك صنع لنفسه مجدا باحرازه لقب الدوري المحلي وبطل مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي عام 2003 ولقب بطل الدوري المحلي ومسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا عام 2004.

ثم انتقل الى دينامو موسكو الروسي موسم 2005-2006 وخاض معه 12 مباراة بيد انه لم يتأقلم مع الفريق وتركه مطلع 2006 الى تشلسي الانكليزي وتوج معه بطلا للدوري المحلي.


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الخروج المهين*​ 
*لم يكن الاهلي مؤهلا فنيا وبدنيا ومعنويا ونفسيا للمباراة، كما لم يكن غياب العدد الكبير من العناصر**الاساسية '12 لاعبا' لاسباب خارجة عن ارادة الجهاز الفني مبررا مقنعا للهزيمة، ظهر ذلك واضحا من اول دقيقة في المباراة ومن خلال التشكيل العجيب للفريق والذي ضم مجموعة من لاعبي الدكة وبعض العناصر الصاعدة، ولذلك يتحمل الجهاز الفني بقيادة جوزيه مسئولية الهزيمة لعدم اعداد اللاعبين طوال الموسم والاعتماد علي الاحد عشر كوكبا في المباريات الرسمية وتجاهل الدفع بباقي اللاعبين للارتقاء بمستواهم الفني فكانت النتيجة الحتمية عندما احتاجهم الفريق ان ظهروا جميعا في حالة يرثي لها افتقدوا للترابط والانسجام وعاب اداءهم البطء وسوء التمرير وغاب الحماس والحافز لتحقيق الفوز وفشلوا في مجاراة سرعة اللعب والسيطرة امام فريق القسم الثاني فاستحق الفريق الهزيمة، واستحق لاعبو بترول اسيوط المغمورون وجهازهم الفني بقيادة محمد عامر المدرب الوطني الكفء ابن الاهلي الاشادة بالمجهود الكبير والتهنئة بأغلي فوز لهم هذا الموسم..*


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

براااااااااااااااحه
اهدوا شووووووووويه بس

هى غلطه الشاطر بالف ولا ايييييييييه

يارب ارحم

بس اغلبوا وفوزوا زيه كده مرتين على بعض
طب حد غيركوا يتكلم :spor22:


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *oesi_no*
> 
> 
> _الاخ كاجو نايم ولا ايه الاهلى خرج من كاس مصر على يد فريق اسمنت اسيووط ( بلدى انا وتويتى:t33
> قواد جبهة الاهلى فى المنتدى _


 
تمام كده يا اوسى
علشان كده انا مش زعلانه 
ان الاهلى اتهزم
خلاص بقى كله يهون علشان اسمنت بلدى
ههههههههههههههههههه



> هى دى اخلاق الاهلاويةسباب ولعان وشماتة واللون الاحمر لون الدم الاحمر المراق على ارض كاس مصر الضائع هو لون قميص النووووووو....111فى ليلة خميس شوية لاعيبة سكند هاند كبروا فى السن وها ييجى يوم نضحك عليوا قريب اللهم لا شماتة


ده الاهلى برضه
ولا ملقيوش فى الورد عيب ولا ايه 

سامهحم يااااااااااارب


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> براااااااااااااااحه
> اهدوا شووووووووويه بس
> 
> هى غلطه الشاطر بالف ولا ايييييييييه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*اضحكتينى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ياترى الاهلى عايز يكمل الفريق من النادى الاسماعيلى ليه*
*سيد معوض*
*شريف عبدالفضيل*
*المعتصم سالم*
*وقبلهم*
*احمد فتحى*
*وحسنى عبد ربه*
* ( يوجد نزااااااااع )*
*وقبلهم*
*خالد بيبو*
*عماد النحاس*
*اسلام الشاطر*
*محمد بركات*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*باقى*
* يحيى الكومى *
*( رئيس النادى )*
*ويطلق على النادى الاهلى*
*نادى الاسماعيلى*
*( الاهلى سابقا )*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ايه ياعم بيتار *

*مش هتسبيكوا من الحجج الفارغه دى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياااااااااا خبر دلوقتى صوتكوا طلع وبتتكلموا ......يا ما عدت علينا انتصارات وكنتوا مستخبين ومش بتردوا وميييييييين اللى ينكر ان الفريق كان ناقص كتييييييييير فى الماتش الاخير وبعدين فيها ايه لما الاهلى يشترى لاعيبه من الاسماعيلى او غيره هو مش بيدفع حقهم والامور كلها قانونيه ولا هو بيخطفهم وبيخليهم يلعبوا  للاهلى بالاكرااه ...........حاجه عجيبه بجد وعلى رأيك يا تويتى هما ملاقوش فى الورد عيب هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اديهم يا بيتر باشا 

هو دة الشغل بتاع المزاج العالى

1-0 من اسمنت اسيوت
نيهههههههههههههههههههااااااااا

هو دة بقى الاهلى الحقيقى يا اولاد الى منغير لاعيبة الاسماعيلى 

يالا يا زمالكاوية الكاااااااااااس بتاااااااااااعناااااااااااااااا​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ياااااااااا خبر دلوقتى صوتكوا طلع وبتتكلموا ......يا ما عدت علينا انتصارات وكنتوا مستخبين ومش بتردوا وميييييييين اللى ينكر ان الفريق كان ناقص كتييييييييير فى الماتش الاخير وبعدين فيها ايه لما الاهلى يشترى لاعيبه من الاسماعيلى او غيره هو مش بيدفع حقهم والامور كلها قانونيه ولا هو بيخطفهم وبيخليهم يلعبوا للاهلى بالاكرااه ...........حاجه عجيبه بجد وعلى رأيك يا تويتى هما ملاقوش فى الورد عيب هههههههههههههههه


*مشكله الاهلى *
*يووووووووووووووووووووووووة *
*نسيت *
*الاسماعيلى ( الاهلى سابقا )*
*انهم يضعفون امكانيه الانديه المنافسة*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*للحصول على البطولات *
*وسلميلى على الخطيب وعدلى القيعى ( مهندسى التعاقدات )*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *الخروج المهين*​
> *لم يكن الاهلي مؤهلا فنيا وبدنيا ومعنويا ونفسيا للمباراة، كما لم يكن غياب العدد الكبير من العناصر**الاساسية '12 لاعبا' لاسباب خارجة عن ارادة الجهاز الفني مبررا مقنعا للهزيمة، ظهر ذلك واضحا من اول دقيقة في المباراة ومن خلال التشكيل العجيب للفريق والذي ضم مجموعة من لاعبي الدكة وبعض العناصر الصاعدة، ولذلك يتحمل الجهاز الفني بقيادة جوزيه مسئولية الهزيمة لعدم اعداد اللاعبين طوال الموسم والاعتماد علي الاحد عشر كوكبا في المباريات الرسمية وتجاهل الدفع بباقي اللاعبين للارتقاء بمستواهم الفني فكانت النتيجة الحتمية عندما احتاجهم الفريق ان ظهروا جميعا في حالة يرثي لها افتقدوا للترابط والانسجام وعاب اداءهم البطء وسوء التمرير وغاب الحماس والحافز لتحقيق الفوز وفشلوا في مجاراة سرعة اللعب والسيطرة امام فريق القسم الثاني فاستحق الفريق الهزيمة، واستحق لاعبو بترول اسيوط المغمورون وجهازهم الفني بقيادة محمد عامر المدرب الوطني الكفء ابن الاهلي الاشادة بالمجهود الكبير والتهنئة بأغلي فوز لهم هذا الموسم..*



هى دى المقااااااااالات ولا بلاش!!!!!!!!!!

يبقى اقروها كويس يا اهلاوية​


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يادونا ياحبيتى
من قهرهم وغيظهم بيتكلموا
ويطلعوا الكبت الىل جواهم
ههههههههههههههه

وبعدين مش فى مثل بيقيول
اللى تغلب  بيه العب بيه
ناس وعارفه تغلب ازاى 
الرك على الاسماعلاويه نفسهم
بيرضوا ليييييييييه يجوا الاهلى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسالوا نفسكوا
وردوا عليا


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *مشكله الاهلى *
> *يووووووووووووووووووووووووة *
> *نسيت *
> *الاسماعيلى ( الاهلى سابقا )*
> ...



*مش بذمتك مش مكسوف من نفسك !!!!!!!! 

انديه ايه اللى هنضعفها دى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> اديهم يا بيتر باشا
> 
> هو دة الشغل بتاع المزاج العالى
> 
> ...



*فينك يامرتضى تجيبلهم كاس من العتبه *

*احسن دولاب النادى فاضى *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نصيحة اخوية ل دونا و تويتى و اوسى و كيمو

منظركم بقى وحش اوى اوى يعنى

اسمنت اسيووووط!!!!!

ياريتها كانت من فرقة الحديد و الصلب ولا حااااااجة!!!

:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مشكله الاهلى 
يووووووووووووووووووووووووة 
نسيت 
الاسماعيلى ( الاهلى سابقا )
انهم يضعفون امكانيه الانديه المنافسة
ههههههههههههههههههه
للحصول على البطولات 
وسلميلى على الخطيب وعدلى القيعى ( مهندسى التعاقدات )


أولاً الاهلى هيفضل اسمه الاهلى رغم أنف الحاقدين هههههههههههه
ثانياً لما هو الموضوع كده الانديه التانيه لييييه مش بتحافظ على لاعيبتها  .......يا جمااعه فى اى حته فى  العالم وفى اى نادى فى الدنيا كل اللاعيبه عليهم عرض وطلب .......محسسيننا ليه بقى ان الاهلى حاله غريبه ولا هى غيره ان عندنا ناس بيعرفوا يشتروا صح بداال ما ندبس فى صفقاات تونسيه رائعه زى بتاعتكوا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kimo14th قال:


> *فينك يامرتضى تجيبلهم كاس من العتبه *
> 
> *احسن دولاب النادى فاضى *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههه

لالا وحياااااتك البطولات فى الطريق

و ياااااما يااااااااما على مدار السنين الزمالك شال بطولات و بلاوى

مش زى ناس مبألهاش غير سنتين بس ولا حاااجة​


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> نصيحة اخوية ل دونا و تويتى و اوسى و كيمو
> 
> منظركم بقى وحش اوى اوى يعنى
> 
> ...



*مفيش فايده *

*اولا بترول اسيوط *

*مش الاسمنت *

*ثانيا انت عمال تقول الاسمنت لانك مش قادر تنسى اسمنت السويس اللى اخدكم رايح جاى *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*وبعدين احنا بنتغلب ماتشين تلاته فى السنه مش زى ناس *

*الخساره دى العادى بتاعهم *​


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مشكله الاهلى
> يووووووووووووووووووووووووة
> نسيت
> الاسماعيلى ( الاهلى سابقا )
> ...



*اوعى تقعى فى الفخ يا دونا *

*احنا اكبر من كده *

*دى حجه البليد .. بدل مسح السبوره تبقى خطف اللاعيبه *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نصيحة اخوية ل دونا و تويتى و اوسى و كيمو

منظركم بقى وحش اوى اوى يعنى

اسمنت اسيووووط!!!!!

ياريتها كانت من فرقة الحديد و الصلب ولا حااااااجة!!!

على الاقل يا روووووووووكى احنا فريقنا لما تهزم كان كله مش مووجووووووووود الدور والباقى عليكوواااا اللى يا ما لعبتوا  بالفريق كامل وبالاحتياطى كماان  وحصدتواااااااا هزايم لا حصر لها ولا عدد ههههههههههههه


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالا وحياااااتك البطولات فى الطريق
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ابقى قابلنى *

*وبعدين سنتين ايه بس .*

*انتو بقالكم 4 سنين مفيش ولا بطوله *

*احنا قعدنا 4 سنين مناخدش دورى بس *

*خدنا افريقيا وسوبر افريقى وكاس مثر وسوبر وخسرنا الدورى مرتين فى اخر ماتش *

*ياابنى المفروض ماتتكلموش اصلا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اوعى تقعى فى الفخ يا دونا 

احنا اكبر من كده 

دى حجه البليد .. بدل مسح السبوره تبقى خطف اللاعيبه 
لا فخ ايه يا كيموووو هما اكيد نسيوووووووووووا اللى حاصلهم وفاكرين انهم خلاص هيحطوا راسهم براس الاهلى علشااان اتغلب ماتش وكان لهزيمته ظرووف محدش ينكرها ولا هما حتى ........وبعدين فكروا شويه لاعيبة الاهلى ما اخدتش راحه من امتى ......دولا بجد رجاله انهم قادرين يواصلوا اللعب بالمنظر ده ولا هما االات يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kimo14th قال:


> *مفيش فايده *
> 
> *اولا بترول اسيوط *
> 
> ...




ياسيدى اسمنت ولا حتى بترول 

اهى كلها مصادر للطاقة
ههههههههههههههههه


و على فكرة الزمالك بجد جية فى الفترة الاخيرة و زهقنا من الفوز يعنى

من فوز لفوز حاااااجة غريبة

بس يلا بقى دة الزمالك

حنعمل اية يعنى

مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار اننا بنفووز بال 3 و 4 اهداف

مش زى ناس جون فى اخر تانية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

على فكرة الزمالك بجد جية فى الفترة الاخيرة و زهقنا من الفوز يعنى

من فوز لفوز حاااااجة غريبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بدون تعليق


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ياسيدى اسمنت ولا حتى بترول
> 
> اهى كلها مصادر للطاقة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*واضح طبعا الافلاس *

*من فوز لفوز هههههههههههههههه*

*بتفوزوا 3 او 4 بس على تليفونات بنى سويف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*احنا بنفوز اخر ثانيه على الصفاقس بطولات يعنى *

*وبعدين مش اخر ثانيه دى جوه الماتش ولا ممنوع نجيب فيها اجوان ههههههههههههههههههه


*​


----------



## kimo14th (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37961*


*اين التفاعل *​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بعد ان تسلم الإسماعيلي شيك الصفقة *
*لحظات ترقب في الاهلي لموافقة مجلس الدراويش علي انتقال معوض *​ 
*




*​

*كتب عثمان سالم: *​*

ظلت ادارة النادي الأهلي وجماهير الكرة في حالة ترقب لنتائج 
اجتماع مجلس ادارة الإسماعيلي مساء أمس للموافقة علي انتقال سيد معوض الظهير الايسر للنادي والمنتخب للقلعة الحمراء بعد تسلم شيكا بمبلغ مليون دولار بقيمة الصفقة.. وسبب القلق انقسام أعضاء مجلس ادارة الاسماعيلي وتزعم اللواء سيد القماش مجموعة الغاضبين لانفراد رئيس المجلس المهندس يحيي الكومي بالقرارات ومنها الموافقة علي انتقال اللاعب قبل الرجوع للمجلس بينما قال رئيس النادي انه وافق علي العرض بعد ان رفض معوض الاستمرار وحرر ورقة تفيد برغبته في الاحتراف الخارجي أو الداخلي..وأعلن سيد معوض أنه وقع بالفعل علي استمارات قيد بالاهلي بمكتب الكومي بالقاهرة في حضور عدلي القيعي مدير التسويق ولم يتبق غير موافقة مجلس الاسماعيلي.. وفور وصول بطاقة الاستغناء تبدأ ادارة الاهلي اليوم اجراءات القيد بمنطقة القاهرة واتحاد الكرة ليصبح معوض اللاعب رقم 29 في القائمتين المحلية والافريقية
هذا الخبر نشر قى جريدة الاخبار فى 9 / 1 / 2008​​*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يعنى سيد معوض نفسه هو اللى رافض الاستمرارر مع الاسماعيلى وبيحلم بانضماامه للاهلى  ولا يكونش الاهلى مهدده بالخطف علشاان يقول كده  ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> على الاقل يا روووووووووكى احنا فريقنا لما تهزم كان كله مش مووجووووووووود الدور والباقى عليكوواااا اللى يا ما لعبتوا  بالفريق كامل وبالاحتياطى كماان  وحصدتواااااااا هزايم لا حصر لها ولا عدد ههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

زى الزمااااالك بالظبط:smile02:smile02​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*فى حاله ترقب*
*ههههههههههههه*
*وسلملى على البطولات*
*والناشئين*
*والمنظومه الكرويه*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kimo14th قال:


> *واضح طبعا الافلاس *
> 
> *من فوز لفوز هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه

لالالا طبعا مش ممنوع يا نادى
الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظ​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يعنى سيد معوض نفسه هو اللى رافض الاستمرارر مع الاسماعيلى وبيحلم بانضماامه للاهلى ولا يكونش الاهلى مهدده بالخطف علشاان يقول كده ههههههههههههههههههه


*بيحلم زى الحلم العربى بالظبط*
*ولمعلوماتك*
*هو مضغوط عليه*
* من *
*حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*فشل صفقة انتقال معوض للأهلي !!*
*مجلس الدراويش رفض البيع.. ونادي القرن يلتزم الصمت*​
* كتب : وليد الحسيني*
*رفض مجلس إدارة النادي الإسماعيلي في اجتماعه الطارئ الذي عقد مساء أمس بحضور عبدالجليل الفخراني محافظ الإسماعيلية اتمام صفقة انتقال سيد معوض الظهير الأيسر للدراويش للنادي الأهلي بعد حالة الغضب الجماهيري التي اجتاحت الإسماعيلية خلال الساعات الأخيرة طلب مجلس إدارة النادي يحيي الكومي رئيس النادي برد الشيكات التي حصل عليها من مسئولي الأهلي وابلاغهم برفض الصفقة نظراً لحاجة الفريق لجهود اللاعب. *
*وكانت إحدي الجهات الأمنية قد طلبت من مجلس إدارة النادي الإسماعيلي تأجيل اجتماعه الذي كان مقررا مساء أول أمس الثلاثاء لمناقشة صفقة انتقال سيد معوض ظهير أيسر الدراويش لصفوف فريق الأهلي بسبب حالة الغضب الجماهيري التي تجتاح الشارع الإسماعيلاوي منذ أن أعلن عن توقيع اللاعب ويحيي الكومي رئيس النادي المعين علي عقود رسمية مع مسئولي النادي الأهلي. وقد اضطر يحيي الكومي للعودة للقاهرة خلال توجهه للإسماعيلية بناء علي تعليمات الأمن خوفا عليه من غضب الجماهير التي قد تتحرش به. *
*كان سيد معوض قد وقع عقدا مع النادي الأهلي ظهر يوم الاثنين الماضي بحضور محمود الخطيب نائب رئيس النادي الأهلي و**يحيي الكومي رئيس النادي الإسماعيلي لمدة ثلاثة مواسم ونصف الموسم. بعدها تفجرت الأزمة بين جماهير الإسماعيلية الرافضة لبيع أي لاعب لصالح النادي الأهلي تحديدا. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ولا يفرق معااانا :beee:


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ولا يفرق معااانا :beee:


*يفرق*
*كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*والدليل الخبر القادم*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اجتماع طاريء اليوم للجنة الكرة بالقلعة الحمراء.. لبحث التطورات المفاجئة
*​*
**ساد الاستياء الشديد والغضب أرجاء النادي الأهلي بعد التراجع الذي حدث في صفقة انتقال لاعب الاسماعيلي سيد معوض إلي الأهلي.. رغم توقيع الكومي علي العقد وحصوله علي قيمة الصفقة بالكامل. وكذلك ما حصل عليه اللاعب قبل سفره مع المنتخب إلي أبوظبي.. وأمام هذا الغضب تعقد اليوم لجنة الكرة بالأهلي اجتماعاً طارئاً لبحث تطورات الموقف وفق كل المعطيات. 
*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاستياء يا بيتر مش من  خسارتنا للاعب لان الاهلى ملياان ابطال ومش لاعب اللى هيفرق معانا ولا هيعجزنا يعنى  .....لا علشاان فى اتفاق اتعمل وفلوس اندفعت ......ولا هو لعب عياااااااال يعنى :ranting:


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

معلش معلش يادونا
خليهم يشموا نفسهم شوووووووووووويه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

شفتوا المهزله........ امبارح تلعبوا مع فريق اسمه ماااالية كفر الزياااااااااااات وتغلبوا بالعافيه وبطلوع العين ههههههههههههه هى دى البطولات يا زملكاااويه ........لا بجد .. حقيقى .. فعلاً ............انجاااااااااااااااااز  تاااااااااااريخى ههههههههههههه:12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137:


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

شويه عيال عبارة عن 15 واحد طلعو فى مظاهرة علشان سيد معوعو 
ولما شالو الطين من بتروجيت 3 / صفر 
محدش سمع منهم  حاجة 
استاذ بيتر 
سمعت عن المادة 17 فى قوانين الاحتراف 
لو متعرفهاش انتظر للصيف وهتعرف كويس ايه هى 
دة انتو هتعملو مظاهرات ونعوش للسنه الجايه 
والخشب هيغلى بقا وتبقا حكايه 
​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياعم اهلى مين وح ريح بس الزمالك مفيش غيره مش كمان الاهلى طلع من كاس مصر والكاس :spor22:للزمالك


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سوف امتنع عن المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع *
*بسبب حزف مشاركه لى رقم 572*​


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




> *سوف امتنع عن المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع *
> *بسبب حزف مشاركه لى رقم 752*​


المووضوع كله محصلش الرقم دة


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اه ان كان كدة معلش


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


*واضح انه فى سوء تفاهم لان النت قد فصل منى وعليه اعيد المشاركه مرة اخرى*
*الاعتزال .. شبح يطارد " كبار" القلعة الحمراء !*​ 

*وضع التقرير السري الذي قدمه البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي إلي لجنة الكرة برئاسة حسن حمدي قبل سفره إلي البرتغال لقضاء اجازته السنوية في موقف لايحسدعليه.. خاصة وأن بعض البنود التي تطرق اليها الخواجة في التقرير حملت مخاوف عديدة أهمهاعدم استطاعة الفريق حصد بطولات جديدة اعتبارا من الموسم القادم خاصة وأنه أكد علي أن مجموعة اللاعبين الموجودين في صفوف الفريق لن تلبي احتياجات وطموحات المجلس بالسير علي نهج الأندية الأوروبية الشهيرة واللعب في البطولات العالمية وهو الأمر الذي يقلق مجلس الإدارة خاصة وان الفترة المقبلة تشهد مرحلة حرجة في ظل اقتراب موعد اجراء الانتخابات في نهاية هذا العام . *
*تقرير جوزيه حمل تحذيرات شديدة حول مصير الفريق خلال العام المقبل خاصة وانه حصل علي تقرير حقيقي بوضع كل لاعب من العناصر الأساسية بالفريق وعدم قدرة عناصره التي كان يعتمد عليها في الماضي في تنفيذ فكرة وتحقيق بطولات الأهلي .. فالبرغم من الجهود الكبيرة التي تبذلها لجنة الكرة في سبيل تدعيم صفوف الفريق قبل نهاية هذا الموسم إلا أن هناك حالة احباط شديدة تسيطر علي اللجنة بعدما نما لعلمها أن مجموعة من اللاعبين أصبحوا قاب قوسين أو أدني من الاعتزال أو تراجع مستواهم بالشكل الذي لايؤهلهم لارتداء الفانلة الحمراء . **وكان إعلان طارق السعيد اعتزاله بسبب لعنة الإصابة قد فتح الطريق أمام باقي اللاعبين الذين تعرضوا لاصابات للتفكير في هذا الموضوع.. خوفا من بطش جوزيه بالإطاحة بهم بطريقة غير لائقة.. ويعد من أبرز اللاعبين المرشحين للتعرض للعنة الاعتزال عماد النحاس ليبرو الفريق الذي تأثر مستواه هذا الموسم بسبب الإصابة التي لحقت به وافقدته كثيرا من مستواه وكذلك تأثره بعامل السن الذي وصل إلي 33 سنة. **وتشير المؤشرات وفقا تصريحات مصادر قوية في الجهاز إلي أن النحاس بدأ يفكر في إعلان اعتزاله عقب نهاية هذا الموسم أو الانتقال لأي ناد آخر يلعب خلالها لمدة سنة .. خاصة وان هناك انباء ترددت حول وضع الجهاز الفني سيناريو لنهاية حياته الكروية بالإطاحة به تدريجيا من صفوف الفريق ومنح الفرصة للبديل محمود سمير الناشيء والذي بدأ يعول عليه جوزيه آمالا في الاعتماد في العام القادم .. وكانت لجنة الكرة قد ضعت أكثر من ليبرو تحت بؤرة اهتمامها للتعاقد معه في نهاية هذا الموسم . **ونفس الإطار ينطبق علي إسلام الشاطر الذي دخل في صراع مع نفسه لكسب التحدي ومحو الشائعات التي بدأت تتردد حوله بانتهاء عصره وان موعد إعلان اعتزاله أصبح لامحال له نتيجة تكرار اصابته في الفترة الأخيرة والتي ابعدته عن مستواه وحرمنه من المشاركة في مباريات الفريق الرسمية .. حيث ألمح جوزيه بعدم رغبته في الاعتماد عليه خاصة وانه رفض لامتثال لرغبة لاعبه الجديد أحمد فتحي في اللعب في المركز الذي يعشقه في وسط الملعب واصر علي أن يشغل مركز الظهير الأيمن لسد العجز الذي يعاني منه هذا المركز . **وكان الشاطر قد أكد أنه سيظل لاعبا في الأهلي خلال الموسم الجديد ولن يرحل بالرغم من تلقيه عروضا كثيرة من بعض الأندية الخليجية .. مرجعا ذلك لرغبته في الرد علي كل المشككين في قدرته .. وأكد عن استعداده للرحيل ولكن بعد انتهاء الموسم بعد القادم . **ويعتبر محمد بركات من أكثر المتضررين من تعرضه لاصابته المتكررة .. حيث أصبح عمره في الملاعب قصيرا نتيجة تأثر قدمه من كثرة العمليات التي أجراها في قدم واحدا .. وفالبرغم من الميزة التي يمتلكها اللاعب بأن مستواه لم يتأثر بالإصابة التي يتعرض لها نتيجة حماسه وروحه العالية التي يتمتع بها إلا أن الإصابةهذه المرة ستحرمه من العودة بشكل أساسي . **جهود لجنة الكرة في التعاقد مع صفقات جديدة قبل الانتخابات قد لايحالفها النجاح خاصة وان جميع الأندية قطعت الطرق علي الأهلي في سبيل تحقيق صفقاته . *​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايه ياخوانا اهدوا ومجدوا سيدكم ايه بس اللى حصل الاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية الاختلاف على ايه


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



وضع التقرير السري الذي قدمه البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي إلي لجنة الكرة برئاسة حسن حمدي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تقرير سرى واتنشر على النت 
طيب تيجى ازاى​​​*​


----------



## twety (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ياجووووووووورج

دى حلاوة رووووووووووح
سيبهم يشموا نفسهم شوووووويه:t33:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

و فعلها المنتخب المصرى على غير المتوقع اما الاسود الكاميرونية ​


















بفوزة الساحق بمعنى كلمة الساحق ب4 اهداف مقابل هدفين
بمساعدة اللاعب المعجزة فى تاريخ الكرة المصرية هو محمد زيدان ابن الاسمعلية و هو فعلا يستحق هذا اللقب لمهارتة الرائعة 





مما اثار اندهاااااااااااااااااش اللاعب المحترف الرررررراااااائع ايتو بفوز مصر هذا الفوز الساحق ​


----------



## BITAR (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سيد معوض في الأهلي عن طريق طرابزون التركي*​ 
*الإسماعيلية - محمد عطية*​ 
*أكدت المصادر القريبة من الإدارة داخل النادي الإسماعيلي الاتفاق بين إدارة النادي وتامر النحاس وكيل اللاعب سيد معوض علي الإعارة لمدة 5 شهور مقابل 150 ألف دولار علي ان يتم بيع اللاعب بعد الإعارة لنادي طرابزون التركي مقابل 900 ألف دولار وهذا يعني ان اللاعب تم بيعه بالتقسيط وإجمالي المبلغ الذي سيحصل عليه الإسماعيلي هو مليون دولار وبالمصري 6 ملايين جنيه وهذا الرقم هو ما كان سيحصل عليه الإسماعيلي مقابل انتقال اللاعب إلي الأهلي. **وتضمن الاتفاق ان يتنازل اللاعب عن مستحقاته المتبقية لدي النادي الإسماعيلي وهي 150 ألف جنيه. **وعلمت " الجمهورية " بأن موضوع نادي طرابزون التركي ما هو إلا طريق من خلاله يلعب سيد معوض للنادي الأهلي في الموسم القادم وهذا ما أكدته المصادر باتفاق الوكيل مع إدارة النادي الأهلي*
*(شغل نصب فى نصب من ادارة الاهلى)*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يجماعة اترضوا الزملاكوية من هنا 
انتوا لسة ليكم عين يازملاكوية


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



(شغل نصب فى نصب من ادارة الاهلى)

أنقر للتوسيع...

المنجمين بيشجعو مصر :smil13:
واحنا مش معاهم 
وان شاء الرب نكسب فريق الافيال​​​​*​


----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ضبط مشجعي الأهلي الأربعة المتهمين بـ «حرق» مشجع زملكاوي*​ 



*نجحت أجهزة أمن القاهرة في القبض علي ٤ من مشجعي الأهلي المتورطين في إحراق محمد عبدالمولي المشجع الزملكاوي السبت الماضي في شارع العروبة قبل مباراة لكرة السلة بين الأهلي والزمالك في الصالة المغطاة باستاد القاهرة.*
*تم استجواب الضحية في مستشفي الدمرداش، فقال إنه مقيم في مدينة المحلة الكبري، وأنه كان في طريقه إلي الاستاد لمشاهدة مباراة القمة في كرة السلة، ففوجئ بالمشجعين الأربعة الذين يعرفهم عن طريق «الدردشة» علي الإنترنت يطاردونه بالألعاب النارية، وأضاف أنه حاول الهرب منهم، لكنه تعثر.*
*وكشفت التحريات التي أشرف عليها اللواء أحمد عبدالجواد، مساعد وزير الداخلية لإدارة مباحث العاصمة، أن المتورطين في الحادث هم: نبيل محمد السيد «٢٢ سنة ـ عامل من المطرية»، وكريم عادل مفتاح «٢٢ سنة ـ طالب في كلية الحقوق» ويقيم في السيدة زينب، ومحمود عبدالله علي «١٨ سنة ـ طالب» ويقيم في مصر الجديدة، ومحمد أحمد عطية «١٩ سنة»، ويقيم في مساكن شيراتون.*​


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بعد فوزنا على الافيال انشاء الله نكسب اسود الكاميرون تانى وناخد الكاس


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> يجماعة اترضوا الزملاكوية من هنا
> انتوا لسة ليكم عين يازملاكوية



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا بنتى الى بتقوليه ده
ده احنا مدخلين جونين بعمرو زكى فى الافيال:smil12:
والجونين التانين واحد اسماعيلى
والى فاضل بتاع الاخر كدى بالحظ طبعا اهلاوى :beee::banned:هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههه

يادى حلاوة الروح الىل عايشين بيها دى
يازملكاووووووويه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يادى حلاوة الروح الىل عايشين بيها دى
> يازملكاووووووويه
> هههههههههههههههههههه



*طيب يا بنتى على الاقل ااحنا عايشن
احسن من ناس تانية معندهاش روح اصلا
اجروا بس بالجون العبيت بتاع ابو تريكة ده الى جابه والجون كان فاضى اصلا
عموما
حنسيب كل الكلام ده
وخلينا فى المنتخب 
ربنا يوفقهم كلهم بجد( اهلاوية وزملكاوية واسماعيلى ) ونرجع بالكاس*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مش هرد عليكى 
بس متنسيش ان الجون اهلاوى عصام شايل بلاوى


----------



## max mike (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

النجم عمرو ذكى الزملكااااااااووووووىىىىىىىىىى جايب 4 اجوان لكن متعب معملش حاجة خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
بس يالا اهم حاجة يرجعوا بالكاااااااااااااااااااااس


----------



## kajo (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

النصر لمصر

شجع بلدك  

ام نبيل الراعى الرسمى لمنتخبنا فى غانا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*مبرررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
اخيرا جبنا جون بطلوع الروح
ببركة دعواتى طبعا ودعوات ام نبيل الراعى الرسمى لمنتخبنا فى غانا والى بينقلنا اخبارها المراسل كاجو هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الا هو مين اللى جاب جون النصر ده
اعتقد انه ابو تريكه
هو اهلاوى ولا زملاكااااااااااوى

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لا ياتويتى 

مصراوى

وبلاش اهلاوى ولا زملكاوى دى 

بدل ما اقول الا هو مين احسن لا عب فى البطوله  حسنى عبد ربه مش كده

الا هو اسماعيلى ولا اهلاوى ؟


مبروك يا مصراويه


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بس يامصراوووووواى
المهم النادى اللى اتدرب فيه ايه
اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
وبس 
مبروك لمصررررررررررر


----------



## kajo (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نادى ايه الى انت جاى تقول عليه

ونادى ايه الى اتدرب فيه احسن لا عب فى البطوله

الاسماعيلى


ومين الى جايله عروض من بره  

بتوع الاسماعيلى 

ياسبحان الله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ومين الى جاب الجونين فى الافيال
مش عمرو زكىىىىىىى
يعنى زملكاوىىىىى


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ومنين الى حارس المنيع للسد العالى 
اهلاولاى 
وان كنت ناسى افكر بالستة 
امضاء عبد المنصف 
قال منصف قال 
قوالوا موكس


----------



## max mike (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طاب ومين اللى صنع الجون مش زيدان وقلب الدفاع مين مش هانى سعيد والاتنين محترفين بره
بس اهم حاجة انهم طلعوا رجالة وجابوا الكاس


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ومبرووووووووك لمصر

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*خيبه قويه للاهلويه*
*تسجيل ابني «أبوتريكة» في بطاقة التموين عن طريق والده*​ 
*كتب عيد عبدالجواد ١٣/٢/٢٠٠٨*​*علمت «المصري اليوم» أن الحاج محمد أبوتريكة والد اللاعب الدولي محمد أبوتريكة، نجم منتخب مصر والنادي الأهلي، تقدم بطلب لمكتب تموين ناهيا التابع لمديرية تموين الجيزة لتسجيل حفيديه سيف وأحمد، ابني اللاعب الدولي علي بطاقة التموين للاستفادة من السلع التموينية المقرر صرفها علي البطاقة في يونيو المقبل.*
*وأكد مصدر مسؤول بوزارة التضامن الاجتماعي أن من حق والد اللاعب تسجيل حفيديه علي البطاقة لكونهما من مواليد بعد عام ١٩٨٨ وتنطبق عليهما الشروط وله بطاقة تموينية سارية، وهي بطاقة الأسرة. *
*وأشار المصدر إلي أن أبوتريكة يستحق السلع التموينية مثل أي مواطن مصري، لافتاً إلي أن أبوتريكة أسعد ٧٥ مليون مواطن مصري - بإحرازه هدف الفوز في المنتخب الكاميروني - رغم ما يعانونه في ظل ارتفاع الأسعار والبطالة التي انتشرت بين الشباب خلال السنوات الأخيرة.*
*وأضاف المصدر أن القواعد والشروط التي وضعتها الوزارة تنطبق علي المصريين جميعاً دون النظر لانتماءاتهم السياسية والرياضية.*​


----------



## twety (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايه يابيتر
بتجب منين الاخبار دى بس :new2:


----------



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*نشر هذا الخبر فى جريدة المصرى اليوم بتاريخ 13/02/2008*
*الرابط*
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=93542
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

عااااااااااادى
ناس بتحسد وخلاص
سيبوا الاهلى فى حااااااااااااله
يااهلى ياعمهم ياحابس دمهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Tabitha (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> عااااااااااادى
> ناس بتحسد وخلاص
> سيبوا الاهلى فى حااااااااااااله
> يااهلى ياعمهم ياحابس دمهم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



:new6:


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نورتى القسم كله يا حبى
بجد بجد منوووووووووووووووووورة
هههههههههههههههه
وانتى طبعا اكيد مع حببتك فى الاهلى
منووووووورة


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



خيبه قويه للاهلويه


أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن نظرى ضعيف انت شايف فين الخيبه 
هو ابو تريكة مش مصرى ولا ايه​​​​*​


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اه نسيت اقولكم حاجة مهمه اوى 
اللى مالهمش فيها بيشجعو مصر واحنا مش معاهم 
واحدبيقول متعب معملش حاجة وعمرو ذكى جاب 4 اجوان اقوله اتفرج على الماتشات تانى وبص على متعب اللى معملش حاجة 
واحد تانى يقولك احسن لاعب فى البطوله اسمعلاوى 
على اساس كان بيلعب لوحدة 
اللعيبه اللى معاه بتساعده بردة 
مصر اخدت البطوله دى بتألق من4 لعيبه 
عصام الحضرى ( الاهلى المصرى)
وائل جمعه (الاهلى المصرى ومعار حاليا)
حسنى عبد ربه (متنازع عليه بين الاسماعيلى وستراسبورج الفرنسى)
عمرو زكى ( لاعب الزمالك الحالى وانبى والمنصورة السابق )
بالنسبه للى بيتكلمو مين جاب كام جون ومين مجابش 
ابوتريكة الاهلى 4 اجوان 
عمروزكى الزمالك 4 اجوان 
حسنى عبد ربه 4 اجوان 3 منهم ضربات جزاء
اكتر الاهداف المؤثرة من وجهه نظرى الشخصيه 
جون عمرو زكى اللى جابه ببطنه فى ماتش انجولا 
وجون ابو تريكة فى النهائى ​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*المقصود من المشاركه *
*ان *
*ابو تريكه *
*الذى *
* حصل على ملايين منذ اشتراكه *
*فى *
*الاهلى *
*هل مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازل*
*محتاج دعم التموين*
*عجبى*
*اما من جهه من جاب الكاس *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فتكلم ولا حرج*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا تنسى *
*افتكر سيد معوض*
*جاى الاهلى امتى*
*( نشاط الهدم من ادارة الاهلى )*
*لا زالت مستمرة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*والبركه فى القيعى *
*والمدلل *
*سابقا*
*الخطيب*
*الذى يريد ان يثبت حبه للاهلى*
*بعد ان سحب من تحته البساااااااااااااط*
*وسلملى على البطولات*​


----------



## twety (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتر
سيب الاهلى شووووووووووويه
طلعه من دمااااااغك :a82:


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *المقصود من المشاركه *
> *ان *
> *ابو تريكه *
> *الذى *
> ...




*ايوة كدى يا بيتر فرجهم
حتى ابو تريكة كمان محتاج التموين
طيب نفوتله دى
لكن حركة رفع التيشرت دى الى عملها
ايه الى جاب سيرة غزة فى المتش وايه الدماغ دى
بصراحة هو دماغه متركبة شمال 
عايز يبين انه بيشاركهم يعنى
طب هما استفادو ايه لما كتب على تيشرته غزة
هو والى معااااااااه بتوع كلام وخلاص
اهلاوى بئى ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *خيبه قويه للاهلويه*
> *تسجيل ابني «أبوتريكة» في بطاقة التموين عن طريق والده*​
> *كتب عيد عبدالجواد ١٣/٢/٢٠٠٨*​*علمت «المصري اليوم» أن الحاج محمد أبوتريكة والد اللاعب الدولي محمد أبوتريكة، نجم منتخب مصر والنادي الأهلي، تقدم بطلب لمكتب تموين ناهيا التابع لمديرية تموين الجيزة لتسجيل حفيديه سيف وأحمد، ابني اللاعب الدولي علي بطاقة التموين للاستفادة من السلع التموينية المقرر صرفها علي البطاقة في يونيو المقبل.*
> *وأكد مصدر مسؤول بوزارة التضامن الاجتماعي أن من حق والد اللاعب تسجيل حفيديه علي البطاقة لكونهما من مواليد بعد عام ١٩٨٨ وتنطبق عليهما الشروط وله بطاقة تموينية سارية، وهي بطاقة الأسرة. *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه

للجرجة دى؟؟!!!!

يا ساتر على الجشع يا جدعاااااان

هو الاهلاوية دول لاقطين فى كل حاااااااااجة كدة!!!!

حتى الزيت و السكر 

دا مش بعيد يكون خلا ابنة يخلفلة عيل مخصوص علشان يأخد هو كمااان شهادة تموين

نيهههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااا

ابو تريكة بصحيح يعنى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> *ايوة كدى يا بيتر فرجهم
> حتى ابو تريكة كمان محتاج التموين
> طيب نفوتله دى
> لكن حركة رفع التيشرت دى الى عملها
> ...



ههههههههههههههه

هو مش موضوع دمااااغة متركبة شمال يا جيلان

الموضوع و ما فية انة ولا يعرف غزة ولا عمرة راحها ولا حتى فى دماغة اساسا

هو كل الى بيدور علية الشهرة فقط بدليل انة حتى لم يتفق مع زمائلة فى الفريق على الموضوع دة خااااااااالص

و هو عارف انو مجرد ما يعمل الحركة دى الدنيا فى مصر حتقوم و تقعد و تهتف بأسمة على اساس الى الناس هنا حساسة و مرهفة:wub::wub:

ال امير قلوب الشباب ال

دا على اساس انة مؤسسة:a63:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايوه صح انا بأيد كلام جيلان لانى زملكاوى دى مش اخلاق رياضية خااااااااااااااااااااالص دى اخلاق عربجية لولا انه لعيب انا كنت احتجيت على وجوده فى المنتخب


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ولازالت نظريه المؤامرة والحقد الطبقى يؤثر على كل من هو زمالكاوى واسمعلاوى 
مين فى بلدك مبيخدش التموين علشان تحرم ابو تريكة منه 
الكورة جوة الملعب مش برة الملعب 
يابتوع الدراويش والفن والهندسه 
الكورة جوة الملعب بس 
ونرجع ونقول تانى 
اللى مالهمش فيها بيتكلمو فى الكورة واحنا مش معاهم​


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

استاذ بيتر ياريت تقولى بتشجع مين فى مصر علشان اقطعلك فيه شويه 
اصلى ذهقت من الدفاع اهاجم شويه بقا ​


----------



## twety (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان ياجووووو
نفسى اعرف هو مع ميييييين
علشان نبقى علييييييييه :t33:


----------



## كوك (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههه

عمر  زكى   لعيب  كبيررررررررررر

وله تقول  ابو تريكا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> مين فى بلدك مبيخدش التموين علشان تحرم ابو تريكة منه​



الاغنية و غير المحتاجين امثال ابو تريكة و غيرة​


> الكورة جوة الملعب بس​



الكورة فى كل مكان جوة و برة و غير كدة 

ما احنا بنتكلم على امير قلوب الشباب

و عمالين نعلى فية و ميدينلة اكبر من حجمة!!!!

و يقولو اكثر من مجرد لاعب علشان الحركة بتاعة غرة دى

طب موضوع غزة دة كان لية علاقة بالرياضة!!!!!!!!!

و عجبى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا استاذ بيتر فين مقالاتك الجميلة و اخر اخبار القضية يتاعت لاعب النادى الاهلى احمد السيد

سمعنا و متعنا يا باشا​


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

عجبى 
بلاش حقد طبقى يا روكى 
والكورة جوة الملعب بس بردة 
واحمد السيد خرج بكفاله على ذمة القضيه اتبط بقا ​


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سيد معوض في الأهلي عن طريق طرابزون التركي*​


*أكدت المصادر القريبة من الإدارة داخل النادي الإسماعيلي الاتفاق بين إدارة النادي وتامر النحاس وكيل اللاعب سيد معوض علي الإعارة لمدة 5 شهور مقابل 150 ألف دولار علي ان يتم بيع اللاعب بعد الإعارة لنادي طرابزون التركي مقابل 900 ألف دولار وهذا يعني ان اللاعب تم بيعه بالتقسيط وإجمالي المبلغ الذي سيحصل عليه الإسماعيلي هو مليون دولار وبالمصري 6 ملايين جنيه وهذا الرقم هو ما كان سيحصل عليه الإسماعيلي مقابل انتقال اللاعب إلي الأهلي. 
وتضمن الاتفاق ان يتنازل اللاعب عن مستحقاته المتبقية لدي النادي الإسماعيلي وهي 150 ألف جنيه. 
والمعروف بأن موضوع نادي طرابزون التركي ما هو إلا طريق من خلاله يلعب سيد معوض للنادي الأهلي في الموسم القادم وهذا ما أكدته المصادر باتفاق الوكيل مع إدارة النادي الأهلي .*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اهلى اهلى اهلى اهلى اهلى 

روحوا اتغطوا يا زملكوية  واستخبوا الاهلى الاهلى 


الاهلى تاج راسكم يا زمالك ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> عجبى
> بلاش حقد طبقى يا روكى
> والكورة جوة الملعب بس بردة
> واحمد السيد خرج بكفاله على ذمة القضيه اتبط بقا ​



هههههههههههههههه
طب مكملتش لية بقية موضوع القضية الى كان عاوز ينصب فيها على الحكومة ب 400 مليون جنية هو و حماتة العزيزة......

لا و بيقول لموظف الشهر العقارى الى كان عاوز يخلية ينصب على الحكومة 

((الكورة مبقتش تجيب همها......انا عاوز أئمن مستقبلى))

و عجبى:a63::a63:​​


الانبا ونس قال:


> *اهلى اهلى اهلى اهلى اهلى
> 
> روحوا اتغطوا يا زملكوية  واستخبوا الاهلى الاهلى
> 
> ...



للاسف يا انبا ونس 

عاودى المحاولة مرة اخرى

بالبحث و الأطلاع

الزمالك طلع انة فوق الجميع:t30::t30:​​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *سيد معوض في الأهلي عن طريق طرابزون التركي*​
> 
> 
> *أكدت المصادر القريبة من الإدارة داخل النادي الإسماعيلي الاتفاق بين إدارة النادي وتامر النحاس وكيل اللاعب سيد معوض علي الإعارة لمدة 5 شهور مقابل 150 ألف دولار علي ان يتم بيع اللاعب بعد الإعارة لنادي طرابزون التركي مقابل 900 ألف دولار وهذا يعني ان اللاعب تم بيعه بالتقسيط وإجمالي المبلغ الذي سيحصل عليه الإسماعيلي هو مليون دولار وبالمصري 6 ملايين جنيه وهذا الرقم هو ما كان سيحصل عليه الإسماعيلي مقابل انتقال اللاعب إلي الأهلي.
> ...



يعنى هى جت على سيد معوض

بعد كدة فريق الاهلى بالكامل حيكون منتخب مصر

و كل التغير الى حيحدث فى البطولات الافريقية

انهم حيغيوا مانويل جوزية بحسن شحاتة

شكرا على مقالاتك الجميلة يا بيتر باشا​​


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

زمالكاوى وليك عين تتكلم 
على رأى جمهور الاسماعيليه الشقيقة 
البت بيضا بيضا بيضا البت بيضا وانا اعمل ايه ​


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




 
*كره الاهلى بكل الالوااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبرووووك لفوز الاهلى فى مباراة الامس ودى مش حاجه غريبه عليه ومبروووك للزمالك  لاستمراره فى الهبوووووووووووط ههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بس على الاقل الزمالك محافظ على كرامته مش زى الاهلى احمد السيد شوه سمعة النادى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص :ranting: ههههههه بعملته اللى كان هيعملها


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مبرووووك لفوز الاهلى فى مباراة الامس ودى مش حاجه غريبه عليه ومبروووك للزمالك  لاستمراره فى الهبوووووووووووط ههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااادى الشتماتة بتاعة الاهلاوية دىىىىى
قلبكو اسود
اعوذ بالله*


----------



## twety (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يابت بلاش انتى
قال سلم تى شيرتك يازمالك قال
قومى نامى يابت ولا اقولك
تعالى للاهلى وانتى تتبسطى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> زمالكاوى وليك عين تتكلم
> على رأى جمهور الاسماعيليه الشقيقة
> البت بيضا بيضا بيضا البت بيضا وانا اعمل ايه ​



هههههههههههههه

الشقيقة!!!!!!

دلوقتى انتو و جمهور الاسماعيلى بقيتو شقايق

هااااااااااتوا الدفاتر تنقرى:yahoo::yahoo:​


BITAR قال:


> *كره الاهلى بكل الالوااااااااااااااااان*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ادي جمهور الاسماعيلى الشقيق اهو!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هههههههههههههه

بيتر باشا رد فى الجووووووووووووون​


Dona Nabil قال:


> مبرووووك لفوز الاهلى فى مباراة الامس ودى مش حاجه غريبه عليه ومبروووك للزمالك  لاستمراره فى الهبوووووووووووط ههههههههههه



بالنسبة لفرق الزمالك العظيم مش باصص للدورى خااااااااالص يعنى يا دونا

كل فكرنا دلوقتى متجة نحو كأس مصر الى انتو طلعطوا منة:smil12::smil12:

دا احنا ينلعب فى الدورى كدة يعنى مش علشان حاجة 
بنضيع وقت و خلاص
ههههههههههههههههه​


مايكل مايك قال:


> بس على الاقل الزمالك محافظ على كرامته مش زى الاهلى احمد السيد شوه سمعة النادى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص :ranting: ههههههه بعملته اللى كان هيعملها



للاسف يا مايكل هما دووووول الاهلاوية
هههههههههههه​​


----------



## BITAR (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اشرب يا اهلى *
*على وزن*
*ارقص يا حضرى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*أسرار جديدة في هروب الحضري
احتجاج أهلاوي للفيفا وأزمة مع الاتحاد بسبب البطاقة الدولية
*​*
*
* أسراراً جديدة في عملية هروب عصام الحضري وحارس مرمي المنتخب والنادي الأهلي إلي سويسرا للتعاقد مع نادي "إف سي سيون" السويسري.. بدأت العملية بوصول وكيل أعمال مغربي الي القاهرة قبل مباراة الأهلي مع المصري حيث اتفق مع الحضري علي السفر عقب المباراة وأصدر تذكرتي سفر له ولزوجته وتوجه الثلاثة الي مطار القاهرة للسفر علي رحلة مصر للطيران رقم 797 والمتجهة الي فيينا. 
فور دخول الحضري الصالة فوجئ بأن تذكرته الكترونية وصادرة علي الخطوط النمساوية ولايمكن تطبيق المشاركة بالرمز بين مصر للطيران والنمساوية إلا من خلال التذاكر الورقية حيث لاتقبل التذكرة الالكترونية. 
علي الفور توجه الحضري الي أحد المكاتب خلف أماكن وزن الحقائب وحاول حل الأزمة بعيدا عن الأضواء ومن حسن حظه التقي مع طه عوض الله مدير عام المحطة بمصر للطيران والذي ساعده علي حل المشكلة وغادر علي الرحلة بصحبة زوجته والسمسار المغربي وسبع حقائب علي أن يتوجه من فيينا الي جنيف. 
وقد تلقت شرطة المطار اتصالا من سمير عدلي المدير الإداري للمنتخب سألهم فيه عن سفر الحضري الذي تسلم جواز سفره من عدلي قبل أيام لتجديده بعد امتلاء صفحاته بأختام السفر والوصول. 
من جهة أخري غادر القاهرة أمس الجمعة الكابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة متوجها الي تونس للمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد شمال افريقيا والذي يتولي رئاسة دورته الحالية وقد نفي زاهر ابلاغ الحضري له بنيته للهروب وقال إن الحضري ابن الأهلي وهو ناضج ويعلم أين مصلحته يعلم بأن هناك مفاوضات معه للاحتراف وأتمني أن يستفيد منه الأهلي ويراعي مصلحته ومصلحة اللاعب ومنتخب مصر. 
أضاف بأن الحضري حصد 29 بطولة محلية واقليمية مع الأهلي والمنتخب وهو رقم لم يصل إليه أي لاعب لذلك أتمني معاملته بما يليق بتاريخه وأعتبر الحضري من أفضل خمسة حراس مرمي في العالم.. وقال : لقد حاولت الاتصال بالحضري بعد سفره ولكنني فشلت وأتمني من الأهلي أن يستفيد من احتراف الحضري وليس التصعيد معه فهو ابن النادي وأظن أن الحضري حسب الأمر من كل نواحيه. 
من ناحية أخري يدرس النادي الأهلي خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة التقدم بمذكرة الي الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" ضد عصام الحضري حارس مرمي الأهلي ومنتخبنا الوطني بسبب هروبه الي سويسرا وتوقيعه لنادي سيون دون الحصول علي إذن مسبق من قبل الجهاز الفني للفريق أو حتي مجلس ادارة النادي. 
تتضمن الشكوي الاحتجاجية جميع الملابسات الخاصة بهروب الحضري حيث لم يتقدم الحارس الدولي بأي طلب رسمي للرحيل من القلعة الحمراء بالاضافة الي أنه لم يبلغ اتحاد الكرة برغبته في فسخ العقد. 
تقدم الأهلي أيضا بشكوي لاتحاد الكرة يطلب فيه منه عدم ارسال البطاقة الدولية الخاصة باللاعب لعدم صحة رحيله بالاضافة الي ابلاغ الاتحاد بايقاف اللاعب لأجل غير مسمي استنادا الي أنه متعاقد مع النادي حتي أنه شارك في مباراة المصري الأخيرة بالدور الثاني للدوري ومن ثم فانه أخل بعقده مع النادي. 
أكد عدلي القيعي مدير التسويق والاستثمار بالنادي أن هناك أضرارا جسيمة لحقت بالنادي حيث أن لديه حارسين فقط فالخسارة هنا ليست فنية وانما خسارة في تكليف الفريق في حالة اصابة أحد حارسي المرمي وربما هما الاثنان وبالتالي لن يكون هناك حارس بديل لغياب الحضري. 
*​*
*


----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اخص على لعيبة الاهلى واحد نصاب والتانى هرب والتالت هيعمل ايه ولسه ولسه


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

استذ بيتر الكلام دة تقولو لمشجعى كفر البطيخ 
لان انتمائهم للحضرى 
احنا انتمائنا للنادى الاهلى 
انا الاهلى انتو مين ​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يااااااااااااااه شكلكو وحش اوى بصراحة
حتجيبوا مين يرقص تانى بعد الحضرى
يلا الاهلى كله مواهب واكيد حيلائو رقاصة تانى
يلا ربنا معاكو بئى ويتولاكوووووو
وسمعنى سلام صعبان عليا يا اهلى​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41144


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



انا الاهلى انتو مين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

احنا الدراويش
واسألوا عدلى القيعى 
( الى عمال يولول زى الحريم )
علشان الحضرى هرب
وهو والمحروس الخطيب مهربين نص فريق
 الدراويش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وتانى
وتالت
اشرب ياهلى
على وزن 
ارقص يا حضرى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالمناسبه 
الكومى اتشااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
دوروا على فريق تانى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن تانى
اشرب يا اهلى*​


----------



## twety (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> *اشرب ياهلى
> على وزن
> ارقص يا حضرى*



العين متغيرش غير 
من الاحسن منها :beee:


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> *يااااااااااااااه شكلكو وحش اوى بصراحة
> حتجيبوا مين يرقص تانى بعد الحضرى
> يلا الاهلى كله مواهب واكيد حيلائو رقاصة تانى
> يلا ربنا معاكو بئى ويتولاكوووووو
> وسمعنى سلام صعبان عليا يا اهلى​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41144



اه ممكن تسلفونا أووسه من عندكوااااا :t33:


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اقولكم اجروا فرقة رقص بلدى بالمزمار تيجى ترقص الملعب كله ههههههههههههههههههههههه بدل الحضرى


----------



## BITAR (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> العين متغيرش غير
> من الاحسن منها :beee:


*طيب لما الاحسن *
*ممكن يسيب لاعبى الاسماعلى فى حالهم*
*وبهذة المناسبه*
*نقول*
*اشرب يا اهلى*
*يووووووووووووووووووووووووه*
*ارقص يا خضرى*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كان سد عالى واتهد 
والدكة مستنياه 
ودلوقتى بنبنى سد تانى اسمه امير 
بردة امير فى مستواه الحالى احسن من محمد صبحى ومحمد فتحى ومحمد عبد المنصف ( اوسه ) 
بنينا سد واتهد وهنبنى التانى اشد 
ياريت بقا نبطل نغمه ان الاهلى سارق الاسماعيلى 
بص لفرقتك الاساسيه وشوف فيها كام واحد من الاهلى 
3 لعيبه 
بص للاهلى 
بركات والنحاس ومين تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الشاطر مصاب 
وقبل الاصابه كان احتياطى 
واول ماتش يلعبه اتصاب 
احمد فتحى من بنها ​


----------



## twety (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> بنينا سد واتهد وهنبنى التانى اشد



حلوة دى يا جوووووووو
معاك ربنا على الاعدااااااااااااء


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> كان سد عالى واتهد
> والدكة مستنياه ودلوقتى بنبنى سد تانى اسمه امير ​



لا عـــــــــــ،،،ــــــــــــمر الاهلى شــــــــــ،،،،ــــاف ولا حيشـــــــــ،،،ـــــوف 

حارس مرمى فى قوة عصام الحضرى

على مر التااااااااااااااااريخ

عصام حااااااارس مرمى يستحق لقب عالــــــــــــــــ،،،،ــــــمى

و مبروك عليكو أمير 

بس ياريت متسميهوش مسميات السد العالى و الكلام دة

دة بالكتير سموة هرم خوفو ولا حااااااجة​


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مابلاش انت يياروووووووووكى
ما انت كنت معنا ايه بس غيرك
عموما سوا ءعصام ولا امييييييييير
احسنم ن اللى عندكوا فى الزمالك
الزمالك يامنجى من المهالك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*على شان الحبايب*
*اه*
*والعدوين *
*لا*
*بنقول*
*اشرب يا اهلى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اهرب يا حضرى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*نسيتوا اللحن*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*على وزن*
*ارقص يا حضرى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*قلنا هنبنى ودينا بنينا السد العالى*
*سد يا امير*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ان شاء الله هيسد
اطلعوا بس انتوا منها يا مهزوميييييييين قصدى يازمالكويييييين
واهو فى اول ماتش ليه غلب 
وسد امييييييييير


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> ان شاء الله هيسد
> اطلعوا بس انتوا منها يا مهزوميييييييين قصدى يازمالكويييييين
> واهو فى اول ماتش ليه غلب
> وسد امييييييييير


*هو الاهلى كسب المحله *
*كام*
*بتقولى كام*
*1 / 0*
*والدقيقه كام*
*كام*
*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
*الدقيقه 94*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حكام*
*حكام صحيح*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انا بس حبيت افكر اخواتنا الزملكاويه "بامجاد الزمالك" التي لا يمكن ان تنسي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الف مبرووووووك تعادل نادى الزمبلك بقيادة الكابتن أووووسه مع ملك اخر القايمه 1/1 :yahoo:ولا عزااااااء لمشجعى الزمبلك :beee:


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*حكامنا فى نعيم*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

على رأيك يا أستاذ بيتر

الحكم كان ضارب كـــــووولا ولا شارب حاجة باين

فى حكم يطرد 3 لاعبين فى مباراة واحدة

لا و الطرد ورا بعض يعنى الراجل مبيضيعش وقت

و كل قراااااااااراتة غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلظ

الزمالك كدة على طول مظلوم يا اولاد:t33::t33:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



esambraveheart قال:


> *انا بس حبيت افكر اخواتنا الزملكاويه "بامجاد الزمالك" التي لا يمكن ان تنسي​*




الاهـــــلاوية زاااااااااادوا واحــــــــــــــــــــــــد:t32::t32:

احم احم

بالنسبة للصورة دى فهى بتبين اد اية قوة و صمووود دفااااااع لاعبى الزمالك:spor24::spor24:​


Dona Nabil قال:


> الف مبرووووووك تعادل نادى الزمبلك بقيادة الكابتن أووووسه مع ملك اخر القايمه 1/1 :yahoo:ولا عزااااااء لمشجعى الزمبلك :beee:



ههههههههههههههههه

الزمبلك :t32:

مــــــــاشى مـــــــــاشى يا بتوع الشياطين الحمر​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> م9ابلاش انت يياروووووووووكى
> ما انت كنت معنا ايه بس غيرك
> عموما سوا ءعصام ولا امييييييييير
> احسنم ن اللى عندكوا فى الزمالك
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

أنا عمرى ما كنت مع فريق الهريبة و النصابين يا تويتى

أنا زمكلاوى اة...... بس بشـــــــرفى

لالا معلش لما تيجو تقارنوا الحراس فى الوضع الحالى (بدون الحضرى)

يبقى عبد المنصف ((اوسة)) هو الى بــــــــــــفوووززززز
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

وكعاااادة النادى الاهلى  دايماً متألق ..........مبرووووووووك الفووووووز على نادى حرس الحدود 2/0 :yahoo:.

دعواتكم معانا يا مشجعى الزمبلك ....على الاقل دى تعرفوا تعملوهاااااااا :kap:


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*







الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للنادى الاهلى 
ولكل الاهلاويه 




​


----------



## BITAR (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يوم حلو .. وأيام "مُرة" ياحضري*​ 


 

*** خسر عصام الحضري "الجلد والسقط" كما نقول في **أمثالنا الشعبية.. فبعد هروبه الكبير الي سويسرا علي أمل اللعب مباشرة لنادي سيون ضد رغبة ناديه الأهلي الذي ضرب به عرض الحائط وباعه وباع جماهيره بأبخس الأثمان حتي ولو كانت 12 مليوناً من الجنيهات لان حب واحترام الجماهير لايقدر بثمن!! عاد الحضري في حراسة الشرطة مثلما سافر سرا في جنح الظلام.. عاد لانه ادرك "الحقيقة المُرة" انه انخدع وانضحك عليه فلابد لناديه الاصلي الأهلي صاحب الفضل عليه ان يوافق علي احترافه اولاً وتبدأ المفاوضات في المرحلة الثانية وعندما اكتشف أن المفاوضات تسير في طريق مسدود ولن يستطيع ان يلعب أو ينضم للنادي السويسري إلا بعد موافقة الأهلي عاد ليس حبا في ناديه أو ندماً علي فعلته بقدر ماهو تصحيح للوضع الخاطئ الذي سافر به. *
*حتي لو أعلن الحضري توبته وندمه علي مافعل فلن يجد الطريق مفروشا امامه للعودة من جديد "لعرينه" أو حراسة مرمي الأهلي فهناك انقسام داخل النادي الأغلبية الساحقة ترفض ان يرتدي الفانلة الحمراء مرة أخري  ولهذا لن يتقبل مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني عودة الحضري بعد هروبه وكما نعلم فإن هذا البرتغالي متخصص في اذلال النجوم مهما كانت شعبيتهم ومكانتهم وجميعا نتذكر عندما قرر الاعتماد علي أمير عبدالحميد الحارس الأول حاليا خلال مباراة القمة في كأس مصر ورغم دخول ثلاثة أهداف مرماه إلا أنه اصر علي استمراره وعدم تغييره وانتهت المباراة بفوز الأهلي 4/3 الموقف غاية في الخطورة فهناك رأي عام بعدم الصفح عنه أو التفريط فيه بأي حال من الاحوال *
*اشرب يا اهلى*
*اشرب يا حضرى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

شــــــــكرا يا استاذ بيتر على اخر الاخبار

يبقى قااااااااااابلنى يا حــــــــــــضرى

هد الهرم الى بناة فى كأس الامم 

هد شعبيتة و احترام الناس لية

أهلا بية على دكة البدلاء!!!!!!!​


----------



## BITAR (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بطل «الهروب الكبير» يعلن الاستسلام*​ 




​ 

*عصام الحضري*​



*قال عصام الحضري، حارس مرمي الأهلي والمنتخب الوطني، إنه اخطأ بالسفر إلي سويسرا للانضمام إلي نادي سيون دون الحصول علي تصريح من ناديه، وأكد ندمه وعودته.*


*وأضاف الحضري «لقد أخطأت في حق الأهلي ومجلس إدارته.. وانتظر جماهير الأهلي لأعتذر لها»، وقال: «من الآن أنا موجود في الأهلي.. والنادي الأهلي هو بيتي وسأعود إليه»، وأشار الحارس المخضرم البالغ من العمر ٣٥ عاماً إلي أنه سيترك الأهلي ليتفاوض مع سيون بشأن انتقاله إلي صفوفه إذا كان يرغب في بيعه. *
*وقال: «لو كان المقابل المادي الذي سيحصل عليه الأهلي من سيون ليس جيداً ومرضياً للأهلي فلن أتركه وسأظل مع الأهلي». وأثار سفر الحضري إلي سويسرا غضب جماهير الأهلي التي أعربت عن الاستياء من تصرف اللاعب ورددت هتافات ضده في آخر مباراتين للفريق بالدوري المحلي.*
*وسيخضع اللاعب للتحقيق اليوم «السبت» أمام الشؤون القانونية.*
*وسترفع الشؤون القانونية تقريراً بنتائج التحقيقات إلي مجلس الإدارة لاتخاذ العقوبات المقررة علي الحارس، وفقاً لتقديرات المسؤولين.*
*يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي ينتظر فيه الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة مانويل جوزيه نتيجة التحقيق لمعرفة مصير الحارس من العودة للمشاركة في التدريبات الجماعية عقب انتهاء الراحة السلبية.*
*وتنقسم الآراء حالياً في النادي حول العقوبة المناسبة، حيث يري البعض ضرورة توقيع عقوبة الإيقاف والغرامة المالية علي اللاعب ثم التعامل معه بشكل طبيعي بعد ذلك، فيما يري البعض الآخر ضرورة عرض اللاعب للبيع بعد توقيع العقوبة نفسها.*
*ومن جانبه، أكد عدلي القيعي، مدير إدارة التسويق والاستثمار بالنادي، أن لجنة الكرة تنتظر نتائج التحقيقات التي تجريها الشؤون القانونية مع الحضري لاتخاذ العقوبات التي تراها مناسبة لحجم الخطأ الذي ارتكبه اللاعب في حق النادي، خصوصاً أنه لم يراع ظروف الفريق، وفضل مصلحته الشخصية علي المصلحة العامة وسافر دون استئذان.*​
*وأشار إلي أن إدارة النادي ستستمر في ملاحقة نادي سيون السويسري وشكواه للفيفا علي موقفه تجاه النادي ومحاولته خطف الحارس دون وجه حق.*
*حلوه خطف دى*
*طيب الاهلى بيعمل ايه فى لاعبى الاسماعيلى*
*صحيح*
*الى اختشوا ماتوا*
*وسلملى على المبادىء*​


----------



## BITAR (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الأهلي يجهز الملف الأسود للحضري*​


*بدأ مسئولو النادي الاهلي في تجهيز ملف كامل عن حارس مرماه عصام الحضري لتقديمه إلي الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" عن طريق اتحاد الكرة قبل المهلة التي حددها الفيفا لارسال البطاقة الدولية للاعب إلي سويسرا أو مبررات الرفض قبل يوم 7 مارس الحالي. *
*يتضمن الملف جميع المخاطبات التي جرت بين الاهلي ونادي سيون والاتحاد السويسري لكرة القدم والاخطاء القانونية التي وقع فيها الحضري ونادي سيون بالاضافة إلي ما ستسفر عنه التحقيقات مع الحضري والتي ينتظر ان تكشف عن المزيد من الفضائح. *
*كانت لجنة الكرة قد قررت في اجتماعها الأخير "الطارئ" تشكيل لجنة برئاسة المستشار محمود فهمي عضو مجلس إدارة النادي للتحقيق مع اللاعب وعدم الاكتفاء بالتحقيقات التي كانت مقررة أمام أكثم بغدادي المستشار القانوني للنادي.. وجاء قرار اللجنة بعدما لمسته من تواطؤ بين اللاعب ونادي سيون وهو ما كشف عنه فاكس الفيفا الذي طلب فيه الاتحاد الدولي سرعة إرسال البطاقة الدولية وأرفق فيه عددا من المستندات التي يري مسئولو الفيفا أنها تستوجب إرسال البطاقة الدولية للاعب. *
*ضمت هذه المستندات بالطبع العقد المبرم بين الحضري ونادي سيون والموقع بتاريخ 15 فبراير الماضي أي قبل سفر اللاعب إلي سويسرا وبعد يوم واحد فقط من رفض النادي الاهلي لفكرة بيعه إلي النادي السويسري وهو ما يعني أن اللاعب سافر إلي سويسرا ضد رغبة النادي ودون علم مسئوليه.. كما فوجئ اعضاء اللجنة بأن رسالة الفيفا تتضمن شكوي من الحضري ضد النادي الأهلي يتهم فيها النادي أنه يسئ إلي سمعته كلاعب كبير ويؤكد فيها أنه سافر بعلم مسئولي الاهلي رغم انه لم يقدم الاثبات علي ذلك سوي انه "علي حسب قوله" لاعب كبير في الخامسة والثلاثين من عمره.. وتم تقديم هذه الشكوي إلي الفيفا يوم 28 فبراير مما يعني ان اللاعب لم يحضر إلي القاهرة إلا بعد أن قدم الشكوي ضد ناديه وأنه جاء لعرقلة شكوي الاهلي التي كان مقرراً أن يرسلها النادي للفيفا يوم 29 وهو نفس يوم عودة اللاعب إلي القاهرة.. كما تضمن خطاب الفيفا مذكرة أخري من عصام الحضري مقدمة يوم 29 أيضا إلي الفيفا يؤكد فيها رغبته في الانضمام إلي سيون. *
*أما الملف الذي يعده الاهلي فيتضمن صوراً من عقد اللاعب مع النادي الاهلي والمواعيد التقريبية لانتهاء الموسم الكروي في مصر بالاضافة إلي ورقة التسجيل من آخر مباراة لعبها الحضري في الدوري مع الاهلي والتي فاز فيها الاهلي 1/صفر قبل ساعات من سفر اللاعب بالاضافة إلي أوراق تفيد عدم تأخر أي من مستحقات اللاعب المالية وذلك لتوضيح أن هروب اللاعب وانضمامه إلي سيون ليس قانونيا طبقا للوائح الفيفا. *
*ينتظر مسئولو الاهلي انتهاء التحقيقات التي تقرر ان تبدأ مع اللاعب في السابعة من مساء الامس وذلك لوضع اللمسات الاخيرة علي الملف الذي سيرسله الاهلي إلي الفيفا عن طريق اتحاد الكرة خلال ساعات. *​


----------



## BITAR (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*رقصت يا حضري!!*
*من سيقول لك " ارقص يا حضري " بعد اليوم ؟*
*سيتوقف الجمهور عن هذا الصياح و ستفتقد هذا النداء الذي طالما انطلق بعد النصر . *
*تخلي الحضري عن ناديه و جمهوره بهذه الطريقه المفاجأه بدون سابق انذار بعد كل هذا التفخيم و النجوميه الذي منحه اياه مشجعيه و بعد الاغاني الحضريه و الحب من الجمهور . هل سيمر هذا الموقف مرور الكرام؟*
*الاحتفالات المبالغ فيها للنجم أم المكافأت الطائله التي حصل عليها تمجيدا له اكثر و اكثر .. فاعطي لنفسه الحق ان يفعل ما يشاء بناديه و جمهوره من منطلق " أنا حر " .. عفوا .. أنا لا أعتقد ان الحريه من حقه .. فعلي الاقل احتراما للنادي الذي صنعه، وجمهوره الذي زاد علي نجوميته حبا ان يكون هذا التصرف مكافئتك لجمهورك **هل ستستطيع يا حضري ان ترقص في سويسرا بنفس الحريه و السلاسه التي وجدتها في بلدك ؟*
*و اي رقصه ستكون هذه؟*
*سامبا ام صلصا؟ *
*و هل ستكون هذه الرقصه مشبعه لك اكثر من وجودك بين جماهيرك الذي لم يتفان لحظه في تشجيعك ؟*
*لا بد ان يكون هناك قدر من الولاء و الاحترام و العرفان بالجميل و عدم التخلي عن ناديك و جمهورك بدون سابق انذار مديرا ظهره لهم بهذه القسوه الشديده . **لكن هل نلقي اللوم علي حارس المرمي فقط ام جمهوره ايضا؟*
*فمنذ ان بدأ الحضري و ربطه الجمهور بالرقص فوق العارضه ..عفوا..لن نسمح لاحد بالرقص فوق العارضه بعد الان ايا كان .. و ممنوع التشجيع بالرقص من هنا و رايح يا جمهور يا عزيز حتي لا يأتي يوما علي من علمته الرقص يتركك ليتباهي بهذه الرقصه مع غيرك .. و كفاك رقص يا حضري .*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههه

دا هيشوف ايااااااااااااااااام

شكرا يا بيتر باشا على اخر الاخبار​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نـــ،،،ــــسيت يا اولاد ابارك لنادى القرن

نــــــ،،،ــادى القــــلعة البيـــضاء

على فوزة الساحق 2-صفر على نااااااادى ضخم و رهيب زى النادى الجيش الرواندى:smil12:

دائماء من فوز الى فوز ان شاء الله:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## fullaty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الله يبارك فيك روكى عقبال ما يفرحونا على طوووووول*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك روكى عقبال ما يفرحونا على طوووووول*​



ان شاء الله يا فيبى

و دايما كدة نكيييد الاعااااادى:smile01:smile01​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> نـــ،،،ــــسيت يا اولاد ابارك لنادى القرن
> 
> نــــــ،،،ــادى القــــلعة البيـــضاء
> 
> ...



الا صحييييييح هى رواندا دى فيييييييييين على الخريطه  :cry2: هههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الا صحييييييح هى رواندا دى فيييييييييين على الخريطه  :cry2: هههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه

لا هو موجود يا دونا بس انتى الى مبيجيش كتير

مش تبقى تيجى
ههههههههههه

دا حتى حلمت انو فاز على برشلونة 

الهم اجعلة خير يعنى
ههههههههههههههه

شوفتى بقى الزمالك فاااااااز على مين!!!​


----------



## BITAR (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*حسب النظريه الذى اؤمن بها *
*كونى مصر*
*وهى*
*ان مصر*
*بلد الرئيس واحد (الحدق يفهم )*
*بلد الحزب واحد ( الحزب الوطنى)*
*بلد النادى واحد (النادى الاهلى )*
*اليكم هذا المقاااااااااااااااااااال*
*التدخل الرئاسي لحل أزمة الحضري يثير الجدل حول أولويات «القيادة»*


​ 

*الحضري*​*ثار تدخل الرئيس مبارك شخصياً في أزمة احتراف عصام الحضري، حارس مرمي المنتخب القومي لكرة القدم، جدلاً كبيراً، بسبب كونها السابقة الأولي التي تحظي فيها مشكلة رياضية بهذا الاهتمام السياسي والرسمي رفيع المستوي.*
*فجر احتفاء الصحف القومية بالخبر، وإبرازه في الصفحات الأولي، جدلاً أشد حول دور الصحافة وأولوياتها في مجتمع يعج بالأزمات والمشاكل، الأمر الذي اعتبره مراقبون استفزازاً لا مبرر له لمشاعر الناس.*​*قال الكاتب أسامة أنور عكاشة:*​*«هناك أكثر من ١٠٠ مشكلة في مصر تحتاج اهتمام الدولة والصحافة، أكثر من المنتخب والحضري».*​*وأضاف: *​*«لا أريد أن أخلط الأمور ببعضها، ولكن هذه مفارقة أن يقوم الرئيس بالتدخل شخصياً في أزمة (الحضري)، *​*ويدعو سمير زاهر*​*لحل مشكلة احترافه، في الوقت الذي يتعرض فيه الشعب المصري لمشاكل عديدة أهمها (قوت يومه)».*​*وقال عكاشة: *​*«هناك مفارقة أخري هي حبس نواب مجلس الشعب في مقر البرلمان، حتي لا يسيروا في مظاهرة إلي قصر عابدين، احتجاجاً علي أحداث غزة، في اليوم نفسه الذي استضافت فيه الرئاسة الرياضيين لتكريمهم».*
*واعتبر عكاشة وضع صور التكريم بجوار صور القتلي الفلسطينيين في الصحف «مشهداً مأساوياً»،*​*وتساءل ساخراً:*​*«هل هذه اهتمامات دولة لها وضع ودور إقليمي كبير؟!»، مؤكداً في الوقت نفسه أن ما يحدث في فلسطين مسؤولية العرب جميعاً، وليس مصر بمفردها.*
*وأكدت الدكتور إيناس أبويوسف، الأستاذ بكلية الإعلام جامعة القاهرة، أنه يجب علي الإعلامي أن يكون ذا حس عالٍ، ومسؤولية اجتماعية، لافتة إلي أنه علي الرغم من أن للحضري أهمية كبيرة لدي الناس، فإن إلهاء الناس بقضية مثل قضيته، يجعل هناك فجوة بين ما يحدث علي الساحة والمخاطر التي تهددهم بشكل أو بآخر. *
*وقالت إنه في ظل التحديات الداخلية والخارجية، لم تحسم قضية طابور العيش وقضية غزة، حتي تكون قضية الحضري في مانشيتات الصحف القومية، معبرة عن أسفها من تصدر قضية الحضري الصفحات الأولي، والتي كان يجب أن تكون في صفحات الرياضة.*​


----------



## ramoza (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اكبر مشجع زملكاوي علي مستوي جميع المنتديات المسيحيه ووووووصل يا ردااااااااااله ورونا بقي وشكم* 

*و اهرب يا حضري....اهرب يا حضري*​


----------



## ramoza (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*علم Zamalek.Sc ان الجهاز الفنى لنادى الزمالك بقياده الهولندى رود كرول قد قام باستبعاد خمسه لاعبين وبالتالى يغيبون عن لقاء الغد امام اسمنت السويس فى كأس مصر واللاعبين هم تامر عبد الحميد , أحمد حسام , أحمد ابراهيم و وسام العابدى للاصابه ومحمد ابو العلا الذى اصيب فى مران اليوم الذى اقيم على الملعب الفرعى باستاد القاهره .. وذلك من المتوقع ان يبدأ الناشئ احمد ذكريا اللقاء بجوار بشير التابعى و كريم ذكرى*[/FONT]​


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

:dance:
وماله مش عيب برضه


----------



## المزاحم (7 مارس 2008)

سلام المسيح معاكم انا عايز اقولكم لا زمالك ولا اهلى ولا اسماعيلى الاتحاد سيد البلد وجمهوره صاحب البلد

سلام المسيح معاكم لو الارض هتزلزل الاخضر مش هينزل

اهلى مين وزمالك مين واسماعيلى مين الاتحاد حبيب الملايين

انا عايز اقول للاخ اللى بيقول الاتحاد اخر الترتيب دى مهما كان الاتحاد لو مش اسكندرانى يبقى مش اتحاداوى


----------



## المزاحم (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

حتى لو الاتحاد نزل درجة تانية مش هنشجع الاهلى بتاع الحكام والزمالك التعبان والاسماعيلى فى خبر كان


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اولا الف الف مبرووووووووك لفريق الزمالك العظيم بفوووووووووووزة السااااااااحق على الفريق الضخم و الى لما بينشف محدش بيعرف يكسرة او بفكة و هو فريق اسمنت السويس

مبروووووك الفوز الساحق بأربـــ،،،ــــــ4ــــــة اهدااااااااف مقابل هدف يتيم و وصولنا لدور الاربعة فى مسابقة كأس مصر الى الى بالى بالك مش طااايلنهاااااا:smil12:

لا و اية يا اولاد و كنا بنلعب عشرة!!!!!!!!!!!

عادى يعنى متعودين على الفوز و كدة:t33::t33:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اليوم مباريات الدورى المصرى الغلبان

الاهلىXالمقاولون العرب

الزمالكXانبى​


----------



## captive2010 (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاهلي عمهم وحابس دمهم​​


----------



## twety (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هدى نفسك شويه 
مرة تفوزوا معلش يعنى
حرام برضه
جبر الخواطر على الله
العبرة بالنهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه :new2:


----------



## SALVATION (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

_تصدقو بقى النادى الاهلى الى غلطان 
المفروض بعد متش ال6  /  1 كان ادا لكل لاعب مليون يورو وقفل النادى 
المفروض بعد المتش ده وغيره الزملكويه يمشو حطين راسهم فى الارض
صحيح اللى اختشو ماتو




			مسابقة كأس مصر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​صحيح الغرقان بيتعلق بأشيه
​_


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههه



> _صحيح الغرقان بيتعلق بأشيه_



:dntknw::dntknw:​


----------



## ramoza (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*نحن جماهير الزمالك نشجع نادى كى يفوز وانتم جماهير الاهلى تشجعوا نادى لانه يفوز*


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وماله
ما لازم نشجع الكسبان طبعا
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ramoza (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*طيب و ده اسم تشجيع ؟؟؟*


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ياكماحه نسيت اقلكم امبارح الحد  كان فى حفله فى جامعه عين شمس وكان فى ناس كتيييير فيها 
وكان المنتخب كمان فيها 

وفى حفلات تانيه جياه كتير 

جامعه عين شمس دى  دماااااااااااااااااااااااغ


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طيب روح احضر ووافينا بالاخبااااااااار

طب انت عاوزنا نعمل ايه
نشجع اللى بيخسر يعنى 
ولا حبيب الملايييييييين الاهلـــــــــــــــــى:t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

فى مباراه رائعه تألق الاهلى اليوم وفاز على نادى المقاووووولوووون 4/1 :yahoo:
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك للاهلى والاهلاووووويه ال 51 نقطه.


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الف مبرووك لكل الاهلاويه
من تالق لتالق دايما يا اهلى 
ومش جديد عليه يا دونا ياحبيبتى الفوز الساحق ده

ومبروووووووك للاهلى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الف الف مبررررررروووووووك يا اولاد

على فوز الزمالك النهاااااااردة على انبى

الحمد لله خلاص بقى مبقااااااش موضوع الفوز دة جديد علينا:t33::t33:

و عقبال ماتش الى بالى بالك

يوووووووووووم الدمعة
:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## ramoza (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> الف الف مبررررررروووووووك يا اولاد​
> 
> على فوز الزمالك النهاااااااردة على انبى​
> 
> ...


 

*ماتش الجهلي و اسيادهم *

*الفوز للزمالك بأذن الله*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



ramoza قال:


> *ماتش الجهلي و اسيادهم *
> 
> *الفوز للزمالك بأذن الله*​



بأزن الله يا رفيق الكفاح الزملكاوى

و عاوزك كدة تبقى معانا و نورى الى اسمهم الاهلوية 

اخلاق و فن جماهير الزمالك​


----------



## ramoza (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انا تحت امرك يا باشا انا اغلي شئ عندي هو الزمالك و عاوز بس حد يتكلم بس ياريت محدش يزهق مني لأني رغاي و بالذات في الكوره مبرحمش حد*


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

زمالك والعيشه مرة 
معادنا يوم الجمعه​


----------



## ramoza (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*زماااااااااااااااالك الي الابد و اللي خايف يروح*​


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

:new2::new2:
:new2:

مين ده اللى يخااااااااااااااااااااف
​


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هربت يا حضرى*
*اشرب يا اهلى*
*شوووووووف*
*جمهورك*
*يا اهلى*​

*سبحان "مقلب القلوب" سيناريو ما حدث من جانب جماهير الأهلي وهي خلف الاسوار.. أو من أعضاء النادي الذين حضروا التدريب الاول لعصام الحضري وبالطبع لم يكونوا كلهم من الاعضاء بل حدث تفويت مقصود لبعض الجماهير لتوجيه الشتائم والسباب للحضري اعتقد انه يساوي الكثير والكثير ولا يقدر بأي دولارات أو يوروهات من كان يصدق ان الحضري معشوق تلك الجماهير الذين لقبوه بالسد العالي والوحش والاسد بالامس القريب تحول في لمح البصر بعد رحلة هروبه لسويسرا إلي شخصية أخري في نظرهم وأظهروا له العداء السافر؟!! *
*ومن يتخيل ان الحضري وحش افريقيا الذي ساهم بكل قوة في عودة منتخبنا الوطني بالكأس للمرة الثانية علي التوالي يتعرض للاهانة من نفس الجماهير التي رفعته علي الاعناق وكانت تغني له ارقص يا حضري؟!! *
*حقا ما حدث يستحق وقفات ووقفات.. فهذا الجمهور العظيم ولا أخص جمهور الاهلي أو الزمالك أو الاسماعيلي أو بقية الأندية الأخري بل جماهير مصر كلها هي صاحبة الفضل الاول علي أي لاعب كرة فهم الذين يصنعون منه الاسطورة بعدما يتألق أو يقضون عليه حتي في عز شهرته لو تمرد أو تخلي عن ناديه أو تكبر أو حتي بدأ مستواه في الهبوط!! *
*ما حدث لابد ان يكون عبرة لأي نجم يراوده فكرة التمرد أو الهروب ولابد ان يتبع الطرق الشرعية للحفاظ علي مكانته وشعبيته في قلوب جماهيره شاهدنا أساطير كروية تفقد شعبيتها واخرهم الحضري لغضب الجماهير من تصرفاتهم وسلوكهم وفي نفس الوقت مازال هناك نجوم قدامي اعتزلوا وتركوا الملاعب ولكن شعبيتهم ومنزلتهم في نفوس الجماهير تتزايد لأنهم اخلصوا لأنديتهم وحافظوا علي مشاعر جماهيرهم ورغم فظاعة وبشاعة ما حدث لنجم مصر والأهلي عصام الحضري من قبل الجماهير في أول صدام رسمي بينهم الا ان ما حدث يمثل صورة من صور الانتماء الأسود الذي يعيدنا لعصور كروية متخلفة وكما نقول دائماً الزمن تغير ولابد ان نعترف بأن الاحتراف الذي يسود العالم قد غيّر شكل ومعالم الانتماء بمفهومنا المحدود أو قصير النظر والذي كبرنا جميعاً عليه وهو قضية التعصب الأعمي من جماهير الأهلي والزمالك التي دائماً ما تفسد أي فرحة أو انجاز. *
*نعم اخطأ عصام الحضري لقصور تفكيره وتصرفه في الاسلوب الذي اتبعه للسفر والاحتراف ولكن هذا لا يؤدي لاهانته علي هذا النحو من قبل الجماهير الوفية التي يجب ان تضع في اعتبارها ان الحضري ساهم في انجازات عديدة لناديه بل علي العكس اتمني ان تقوم الجماهير خلال التدريبات المقبلة بتحيته وتقديره دون التدخل فيما يخص مشكلتة مع الادارة أو عملية احترافه وقتها فقط سيشعر الحضري بالندم الشديد. *


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مش عاجبكم جمهور الاهلى كمان 
طيب بذمتك انت عاوز الجمهور يعمل ايه يا بتوع النعوش ​


----------



## BITAR (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*نعوش ولا نموت*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هربت يا حضرى*
*شربت يا اهلى*
*شووووووووووووووووف*
*مجلس ادارتك يا اهلى*
*حسن حمدي استجاب لضغوط تخفيف عقوبة الحارس العائد*
*اقتراب تصفيات كأس العالم وراء عدم تصعيد الأزمة.. وتخوف من الإيقاف الدولي*
*حسن حمدي رئيس النادي الأهلي خفف العقوبة التي وقعت علي عصام الحضري حارس مرمي فريق الأهلي بعد واقعة تركه للنادي بدون اذن والسفر للتعاقد مع نادي سيون السويسري وأن أحد الشخصيات السياسية الكبري قد تحدث مع حسن حمدي قبل اصدار العقوبة التي وقعها عليه النادي الأهلي بالايقاف 21 يوما وتغريمه 250 ألف جنيه وطلب منه عدم تصعيد الأزمة مع الحضري حرصا علي مستقبل اللاعب واستمرار حالة الاستقرار التي يعيشها المنتخب الوطني الأول لاسيما وان الفريق مقبل علي خوض تصفيات كأس العالم .2010 *
*وإذا كان مجلس ادارة النادي الأهلي قد أعلن عقب انتهاء جلسة المجلس الطارئة التي عقدت منذ صباح يوم الجمعة الماضي واستمرت حتي الحادية عشرة مساء ان العقوبة التي وقعت علي الحضري قد جاءت متوافقة مع لوائح الفيفا فإنها أيضا جاءت لتلبي رغبه حسن حمدي . *
*لم يقف الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر متفرجا علي ما يحدث للحضري بل لعب الجهاز دورا كبيرا في تأهيل عصام نفسيا قبل عودته للتدريبات الجماعية مع فريق الأهلي يوم الأحد الماضي حيث أهله جهاز المنتخب لمواجهة الضغوط النفسية التي سيتعرض لها خلال الفترة المقبلة من قبل الجماهير وأعضاء النادي. *
*طلب الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر من الحضري ضرورة الاحتفاظ بهدوئه النفسي وعدم الانسياق وراء الاستفزازات التي سيتعرض لها حتي لا يقع في أخطاء جديدة تؤثر علي مستقبله. *
*التخوف الذي ينتاب الجهاز الفني لمنتخب مصر خلال الفترة القادمة هو تعرض الحارس للايقاف الدولي في حال تصعيد الأزمة بين ناديي الأهلي وسيون في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم - الفيفا - وهو ما سيؤثر علي مشاركة الحضري مع المنتخب في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 وهو أحد أهم الأوراق الرابحة التي يعتمد عليها المنتخب. *
*وفي محاولة لرفع معنويات الحارس الدولي ومساندته نفسيا فقد اصطحبه الجهاز الفني للمنتخب لجامعة عين شمس ظهر يوم الأحد الماضي لحضور التكريم الذي اعدته الجامعة للمنتخب بعد فوزه ببطولة الأمم الافريقية الأخيرة وقد قوبل الحضري بعاصفة من التصفيق من الطلاب وهتفوا له الهتاف الشهير "أرقص ياحضري" وهو ما أثر ايجابيا علي معنويات اللاعب. *
*ونفت مصادر قريبة الصلة من عصام الحضري أن يكون قد تقدم بطلب سواء كتابة أو شفهيا لادارة الكرة بالنادي للعودة للتدريب مع قطاع الناشئين كما تردد بعد أول مران خاضه مع الفريق الأول والذي لاقي فيه تجاهلا شديدا من زملائه اللاعبين أو أعضاء الجهاز الفني. *
*ومنذ مقابلة الرئيس مبارك للمنتخب الوطني لتكريمه بعد فوزه ببطولة الأمم الأفريقية وهناك حالة من الغضب تنتاب مسئولي وجماهير الأهلي بسبب التصريحات التي نسبت للرئيس بأنه طلب السماح للحضري بالاحتراف .*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كلها سااااااااااعااااااااات تفصلنا عن هذة المقارنة غير المتكافئة بين فريقنا العظيم 

نادى الفن و الاخلاق​ و الهندسة

و ناديكم الاهلى

من بعد المباراة دى سوف نضع خطوط حمراء فى محاولة المقارنة بينا و بينكم  

او اى محاولات تضعونا فيها فى مستواكم المتواضع

أنــــ،،،ـــ،،،ـــــا بحزركــــــــــــ،،،ــــــ،،،ـــــم

و ربنا يسطر يا نادى ال 1-----0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ما اجمل تمنياتنا بمشاهدة ممتعة و الفوز للزمالك أن شاء الله​


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
الف مبرووووووك للاهلى
ومش جديد عليييييييييك يانادى القرررررررررن
ومن فوز لفوووووز
وتقدم وانتصار دايما يا اهلى:smil12:
مبروووك ياشعب الاهلى

ولا عزاء للزماااااااااالك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*مبروك 
للاهلى 
هزم الزمالك يارب دايما 
ولا عزاء للزمالك ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*شفتوا الزمالك ايه 
اتفقع حتة جونين 
انما ايه مزيكة 
قال زمالك قال فن ولعبة وهندسة ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*سوال لكل زمالكاوى 
هو ليه المدرب اسمه كرول
هو الزمالك ناقص تنضيف اكتر من كدة 


على سبيل المثال كرول من كلوروكس
يعنى مبيض ​*


----------



## ramoza (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

**************
بلاش الطريقه دى فى الكلام
المرة دى هاكتفى بلفت نظر
لو اتكررت الطريقه دى هيكون فى انذار وطرد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك وألف مبروك لكل الاهلاوية 

للفوز الساحق على الزمالك :yahoo:

وطبعاااااااا دى كانت النتيجة المتوقعة :dance:

وهااااااااردلك لكل الزملكاوية...



محلوظة هاااااامة لكل الزملكاوية


































معايا كلينكس علشان لو حبيتوا تمحسوا دمعكوا ولا حاجة :yahoo:

هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

محدش  شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف حد زملكاوى يا جماعه ههههههههههههههههه
مبرووك علينا 2/0 .........دايماااااااا كبيرررررررررر يا  أهلى:yahoo: .........ولا عزاء لنادى الزمبلك:beee:


----------



## ramoza (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الزملكاويه موجودين و مستعدين للرد على اى حد في اي وقت*


----------



## ramoza (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

و نفخر بأننا زملكاويه بننتمي لكيان محترم 

و مش مشكله اننا نتهزم ماتش احنا رجاله و ورا فرقتنا في الحلوه و المره 

لكن انتم اهلاويه ملكمش فيها اساسا مجرد شويه ناس بيمشوا ورا ناس تانيه و خلاص علشان عندهم كام لعيب حظيظ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



ramoza قال:


> و نفخر بأننا زملكاويه بننتمي لكيان محترم
> 
> و مش مشكله اننا نتهزم ماتش احنا رجاله و ورا فرقتنا في الحلوه و المره
> 
> لكن انتم اهلاويه ملكمش فيها اساسا مجرد شويه ناس بيمشوا ورا ناس تانيه و خلاص علشان عندهم كام لعيب حظيظ​



صدقنى عندك حق يا رموزه...

وخصوصا انكم دايما يازملكاوية ورا فريقكم فى المرررررررره 

عقبال يارب متبقوا ورا فى الحلوة فى يوم من الايام :59:​


----------



## kajo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هو ايه الى ساحق

اجرى العبى بعيد ياشاطره

ال نتيجه متوقعه ال

وبعدين الماتش اصلا كان ضعيف

لاده كان بيلعب ولا ده كان بيتنيل

وبينى وبينك انا دمى محروق مش عشان حاجه 
هو انا مش اسماعيلى 
لكن دمى محروق للاهلى انه يكون عارف ان الزمالك مش عارف يلعب ومستواه ضعيف
وميدخلش اقل من تسعين

الاهلى باظ


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لا يا كاجو دمك محروق ان الاسماعيلى اتعادل والاهلى غلب الزمبلك 
حبيبى يا بشبش حبيبى وابن حبيبى من ايام بيبو وبشير 
احلى حاجة فى الماتش كعوب شيكابوم :t33:


----------



## vetaa (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بجد بجد
فرحت للاههلى من اعمااااااااق اعمااااااااااق قلبى
زى ما ربنا نجحنى النهاردة
نجحة هو كمااااااااان
هههههههههههههههههه

ومعلش بقى
يا اسمكم اية انتو
اسمكم بنساة دايما مش عارفة لية كده
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

معلش دايما لما حد بيكون اكبر من حد واحسن منه

العقل بياخد موقف دفاعي وبيخلي الشخص ده يتنسي كحل دفاعي للنجاة من الازمة دي

علشان كدا حصل معاكي كدا يا فيتا ونسيتي الزمالك

وبعدين ده انتي بيضاء يعني زي الزمالك افتكريه بدي علي الاقل


----------



## vetaa (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اممممممممممممم
بقى كدة
لا طبعا انا نسياة علشان هو غالبا
لا يذكر لما نجيب سيرة الاهلى العظييييييييييم

وبعدين انت كمان افتكر
ان لون اسمك (احمــــــــــــــــــــر)

هذا يكفى


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

للاسف ده روتين ونمط عالمي لنظام المنتديات علي الانترنت 

وغير كدا كنت طالبت بتغيريه :t32:


----------



## vetaa (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مش مشكلتى
اتصرف مع روك ولا اعمل اى حاجة
المهم فى النهاية النتيجة اية
لون اسمك اية

يا ابنى كل البشر اهلاوية 
من غير ما تحس
اى نادى تانى دة دخييييييييييل:t33:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انتي هتعملي زي ناس اعرفهم بيقولوا 

كل الناس مسلمة حتي الاطفال في الاجنة

اصحاب العقول في راحة :new2:


----------



## vetaa (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههه
بالظبط اصحاب العقول فى راحة

وانا شايفة ان الزمالك قايم بالواجب معاك
ومدام حضرتك زملكاوى جاااااااامد كده
مش راضى تقول لاية

ولا علشان الاحراج:t33:


----------



## totty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

_ههههههههههههههههه

سيبيه يا فيتا ماهو برضه مصدووووم وصعب علييييه

كام يوم وهيبقى تمام وهينسى الخييييييييبه التقيله
هههههههههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## ramoza (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*زملكاويه بردو *
*زملكاويه بردو *
*زملكاويه بردو *

*غصبن عن عين اي اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووي *



*عفوا نحن زملكاويه متعصبين جدا جدا جدا لنادينا و نعشق ترابه و وراه في الحلوه و المره و اي اهلاوي يغبط راسه في اكبر حيط قدامه *

*شي شي شيكا ...... حط عليهم و تعالي*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *سوال لكل زمالكاوى
> هو ليه المدرب اسمه كرول
> هو الزمالك ناقص تنضيف اكتر من كدة
> 
> ...




اهو حيتوكل على الله و يريحنا

والله مدرب كويس بس حظو فقر مع الفريق:giveup: ​


marmar_maroo قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك وألف مبروك لكل الاهلاوية
> 
> للفوز الساحق على الزمالك :yahoo:
> 
> ...



ماشى ماشى يا مرمر انفيزابل:act19:

 انتو صعبانين علية الفريق يتاعكم عمال بفوز على طول كدة مفيش اى نوع من الاثارة فى لعبة قمة الملل :fun_lol::fun_lol:​



Dona Nabil قال:


> محدش  شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف حد زملكاوى يا جماعه ههههههههههههههههه
> مبرووك علينا 2/0 .........دايماااااااا كبيرررررررررر يا  أهلى:yahoo: .........ولا عزاء لنادى الزمبلك:beee:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا شفتة يا دونا

مشى من هناااااااااااااااا:smil15::smil15:

والله منورة يا دونا 

انتى مبتجيش لية؟؟؟ مش تبقى تيجى:new6::new6:​


kajo قال:


> هو ايه الى ساحق
> 
> اجرى العبى بعيد ياشاطره
> 
> ...



الماتش كان ضعيف؟؟

لية هو انتة كنت بتتفرج على قناة اية؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا عم خلينى ساااااااااااكت

دا احنا كنا طاحنينهم طول الماتش لحد الدقيقة 70 و راحت مننا كورتين فى الجون بسبب اللاعبين الكفائة بتاعتنا ​


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كوبتك زمالكاوى 
استغفر الله وصلى ركعتين وارجع لرشدك بدل ما اجيبلك الاسطورة يقلب المواجع 
يا راجل دة خد خط الوسط بالمدافعين غسيل وشطف ونشر ومكوى وتطبيق 
دة حتى حسام عاشور لم فى العيال بتوع خط وسط الزمالك لصبح
ولا جلبرتو لما فسح اسمه ايه ده بتاع الزمالك والله ما فاكره وقاله تسمحلى بالرقصه دى
دة فريق باليه مش فريق الزمالك​


----------



## captive2010 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك لاهلي ويارب علطول كده يفرحنا 
وخدوا 1 رايح خدوا 2 جاي​


----------



## ramoza (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> كوبتك زمالكاوى
> 
> استغفر الله وصلى ركعتين وارجع لرشدك بدل ما اجيبلك الاسطورة يقلب المواجع
> يا راجل دة خد خط الوسط بالمدافعين غسيل وشطف ونشر ومكوى وتطبيق
> ...


 بص علي المدير الفني بتاعكم يا جميل 

 عمل امبارح دخله شهد بها العالم كله و دفعنا كل فلوسنا علشان نعمل حاجه عالميه زي ديه


----------



## ramoza (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



captive2010 قال:


> مبروك لاهلي ويارب علطول كده يفرحنا
> 
> 
> وخدوا 1 رايح خدوا 2 جاي​


 
هذا هوا جمهور الاهلي ملهوش في اي حاجه يردد ما يقوله الناس و خلاص و لا فاهم الالف من كوز البتنجان


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اه ده كوبيتك مان زمالكاوى 
يا حسرتاه 
معلش يا فيتى سبيهم قصر ديل يا حبيبتى 
هنعمل ايه 
قدارنا ونصيبنا
وعلى فكرة يا كوبيكت لو اسمك اتكتب بالابيض 
محدش هيشوفه 
يعنى هيبقى لا وجود له زى الزمالك بالظبط​*


----------



## captive2010 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



ramoza قال:


> هذا هوا جمهور الاهلي ملهوش في اي حاجه يردد ما يقوله الناس و خلاص و لا فاهم الالف من كوز البتنجان



انا عارف اللي انت زعلان عشان الزمالك خسر فما مش عارف تقول ايه فقولت الكلمتين دول صح وبعدين احنا سبنا الفهم لجمهور الزمالك ده لو اساسا في جمهور​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> *ده لو اساسا في جمهور​*



*لا علمك علمك 

احنا انتشرنا زى الحصبة الالمانى فى الأونة الاخيرة​*


----------



## captive2010 (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انا عن نفسي يا استاذ روكي مش شايف جمهور للزمالك خالص ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



captive2010 قال:


> انا عن نفسي يا استاذ روكي مش شايف جمهور للزمالك خالص ​



*يا راجل بص حواليك كدة و لا جنبك

طب بوص تحت السرير حتى
ههههههههههه

أدام قولت أستاذ يعنى

فعندك حق

أنا زملكاوى ديمقراتى جدا
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## captive2010 (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *يا راجل بص حواليك كدة و لا جنبك
> 
> طب بوص تحت السرير حتى
> ههههههههههه
> ...



بصيت حواليا وبصيت جنبي وبصيت تحت السرير بردو

لقيت










اهلي اهلي بيب بيب 





​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vetaa قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بالظبط اصحاب العقول فى راحة
> 
> وانا شايفة ان الزمالك قايم بالواجب معاك
> ...


 
لا علشان خايف من الحسد :closedeye

وبطلي حقد الاهلوية ده اللي بيجري في دمك :gy0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _سيبيه يا فيتا ماهو برضه مصدووووم وصعب علييييه_​
> _كام يوم وهيبقى تمام وهينسى الخييييييييبه التقيله_
> _هههههههههههههههههههههه_​


 
علي الاقل احنا نادي روحه رياضية

واخد علي المكسب والخسارة

موتوا بغيظكم :heat:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



ramoza قال:


> *زملكاويه بردو *
> 
> *زملكاويه بردو *
> *زملكاويه بردو *​
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب ramoza

ياريت يكون الهزار بطريقة اهدئ واللطف علشان محدش يتضايق 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> كوبتك زمالكاوى
> 
> استغفر الله وصلى ركعتين وارجع لرشدك بدل ما اجيبلك الاسطورة يقلب المواجع
> يا راجل دة خد خط الوسط بالمدافعين غسيل وشطف ونشر ومكوى وتطبيق
> ...


 
التريقة علي فريق منافس بالذات لو خسر كمان يبقي ده قصر ديل علشان خايفين منه وعاملينله حساب علشنا كدا بتحاول تقللوا من قيمته بكل الطرق :w00t:
وانا مش ها ارد عليك ها اخلي الصورة هي اللي تقوم بالواجب معاك :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه ده كوبيتك مان زمالكاوى ​*
> _*يا حسرتاه *_
> _*معلش يا فيتى سبيهم قصر ديل يا حبيبتى *_
> _*هنعمل ايه *_
> ...


 
هههههههههههه

لا هيتشاف علشان الخلفية غامقة مش فاتحة :closedeye

دايما كدا تفكير الاهلاوية علي قدهم :gy0000:

واحب اقول لكل اهلاوي حاجتين

اول حاجة 







الحاجة التانية







علشان الحسد ld:

الله - الوطن - الزمالك :lightbulb:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انا مليش فى الكوره بس بحب اشجع نادى (بلبوء) الرياضى ولون فانلته تركواز على سمنى ومشجره ولون الشورت فسفورى ومشبح ببرتقانى  والكوتشى من توكيل اميجو التركى وبينور من ورا ومن الجناب 
وبكره هتعرفوا ان ده نادى جبار اوى وشديد اوى وكوى اوى اوى اوى :t33:
لا بس بصراحه بحب المصرى .*


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*خلاص اوكي انا بقي هفرجك مين جمهور الزمالك و بالصور اللي هما اساسا اللي معلمنكم التشجيع و اللي انتوا بتسرقوا هتافتهم و دخالتهم في ماتشات الديربي *

*يا تري حضرتك تفهم يعني ايه دخله قبل ما تكلم و لا ايه؟؟؟ اصل اللي ليهم في الكوره بس هما اللي يفهموا اصل انا محبش اتكلم و يكون اللي قدامي مش فاهم *


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يالا ورينا بقي يا سكر فين جمهورك من جمهورنا العظيم و انا عندي علفكرا صوره من مجلتين في روسيا و بولندا و صور افراد ال UWK ده لو طبعا تعرف يعني ايه Ultras white knights*​


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اووووووووووووووووووه زمالكاوى للابد


وايت نايتس يا دوله*​


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

راموزة ياريت الكلام يكون اخف من كده شويه
احنا فى منتدى ترفيهى
والكلام بيكون هزار مش جد
بلاش الطريقه دى


----------



## ramoza (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*توتي انا بتكلم في الكوره مش اكتر و انا الصراحه اللي بيهزق او يقول كلمه وحشه علي فريقي بوريه من الزمالك ده مش اكتر !!! دي عاده فيا انا مقدرش اشوف فريقي بيتهزق و اسكت متعصب شويه معلش*​


----------



## wedoo totaa (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك لكل الاهلويه
الاهلى اهلى برده
هيفضل افضل فريق مهما حصل


----------



## ramoza (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

فينك يا عم *captive2010 *


----------



## vetaa (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Coptic Man قال:


> لا علشان خايف من الحسد :closedeye
> 
> وبطلي حقد الاهلوية ده اللي بيجري في دمك :gy0000:



هههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتنى حسد دى
لا بجد عجبتنى

على اية بس
على المكاسب اللى ناولة عليكم يا عينى:smil15:
زى المطرة ومش عارفين تودوها فين

وبعدين يا فندم
هحقد على مين بس
هو فى فريق اساسا اسمة الزمالك:new6:


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

راموزا ياريت تقولى كام نفر ق بلدك يعرف ايطالى علشان يقدر يفسر التيفوهات الغريبه اللى كنتو حاطينها


----------



## ramoza (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أمال هنكتب بالعربي علي التيفوهات يا باشا ؟؟*

*لازم يكون في تقدم و تطوير في اللي بكتبه و ده المخ و التفكير مش الاهلويه اللي بيقلدونا في كل حاجه حتي الاغاني اللي بنقولها و الدخله بتاعت الديربي ديه برضو نقل و احنا اساسا عرفناها قبل الماتش من خلال الجواسيس هههههههههه*


----------



## ramoza (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*و أدي فكره التيفوهات و الدخله يا جميل*​ 
*الفكرة :

مسج الدخلة او الرسالة بتاعتها 

3 كلمات مكتوبين بالايطالى
( عشان يبقى مرتبطين بالكلمة اللى على تيفو المجموعة اللى فى نص الكورفا بالظبط ) 
وكل كلمة فيهم مقصود بيها تيفو معين 

*
LA Verita : LA REALTA : IL FUTURO​

LA Verita ومعناها ( TRUTH ) الحقيقة 
LA REALTA ومعناها ( REALITY ) الواقعية 
IL FUTURO ومعناها ( FUTURE ) المستقبل

*ال 5 تيفوهات 

4 فى الدرجة التالتة + 1 فى الدرجة الاولى 
لان مدرجات الحربية كالاتى 
4 مدرجات كورفا سود جاية بزاوية مايلة كده 
فبيبقى اخر مدرج فى الكورفا اللى هو جنب السنتر 
المقابل ليه بالظبط هو مدرج الاولى 

يبقى الاجمالى 5 مدرجات 

ال5 تيفوههات بقى من ناحية الشمال من جمب السنتر *

*تيفو رقم 1 ( اخر مدرج فى الكورفا سود جمب السنتر ) *

*تيفو كبير فيه خطين حمر ( الزمالك ) مكتوب عليه بالدهبى ومتحدد بالاسود UWK 
وده لاسم المجموعة ومرتبط بيه تيفو رقم 5 اللى هو فى الاولى 

تيفو رقم 5 ( الدرجة الاولى )

تيفو كبير فيه خطين حمر زى التانى بالظبط 
ومكتوب بالاسود Since 
ورقم 2007 كبير بالدهبى ومتحدد بالاسود 
ودى سنة ظهور مجموعة الوايت نايتس ( ابريل 2007 ) *


*تيفو رقم 2 ( تانى مدرج بعد تيفو ال UWK ) *

*LA VERITA ( الحقيقة )*
*

تيفو كبير مرسوم على الطرف الشمال بتاعه 
جزء من طابية قلعة على شاطئ 
واقف فوقيها ملك لابس ابيض وماشك عصاية اخرها قارة افريقيا وفيها خطين حمر 
وتحت الطابية دى فى شيطان احمر بيحاول يطلع للملك 
وفى ملاك كبير ابيض فى السما بيضرب الشيطان الاحمر وبيمنعة من الطلوع للملك 
وقدام الطابيه بقى بقى الشاطئ اللى على البحر 

ومقصود بالتيفو ان الزمالك برضه لسه موجود وعملاق فى افريقيا مهما حصل*

*تيفو رقم 3 ( فى النص الكورفا بالظبط ) *

*LA REALTA الواقعية *

*تيفو كبير مرسوم عليه خريطة مصر لونها احمر وفيها تشققات وتصدعات لونها أبيض 
وفى نص الخريطة لوجو الوايت نايتس كبير 
وعلى الجمب اليمين كلمة CURVA SUD LA PRIMA 
يعنى الكورفا سود ( تالتة يمين ) دايما فى المقدمة ( او الاولى ) 

وده كان رد من المجموعة على تيفو We Are Egypt 
ان الوايت نايتس هما الموجودين ومسيطرين على مصر وفى المقدمة *

*تيفو رقم 4 ( اول مدرج فى الكورفا من ناحية الاولى ) *

*IL FUTURO المستقبل**

وده كان استكمال لفكرة تيفو 2 
وده كان تكملة الشاطئ وعليها فارس راكب حصان بينفخ فى البوق 
وقدامه اشخاص بيشدو احبال لسفينة عليها الشراع علم الزمالك عشان تنطلق فى البحر 

وده مقصود بيه ان برضه مهما حصل المسقبل موجود وان الجمهور هو السند الحقيقى للزمالك وهو اللى حيساعد الزمالك دايما فى اى وقت وفى المستقبل *


*ياريت تكون الفكرة وصلت للناس 
وان اعتقد ان لو الدحلة دى لو كانت اتنفذت بكل جوانبها اللى ناقصة 
كانت بجد حتبقى دخلة عالمية 
*


----------



## ramoza (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اي خدمه و انا موجود لأي سؤال يا جميل*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك للزمااااااااالك
يلا اكسبوا بس بعيد عنا :t33:
​


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الله يبارك فيكى ودى حاجة مش غريبة على الزمالك


----------



## ramoza (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> الله يبارك فيكى ودى حاجة مش غريبة على الزمالك


 
معلش سامحهم اهلاويه بقي :08:


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *مايكل مايك*
> 
> _الله يبارك فيكى ودى حاجة مش غريبة على الزمالك_


قصدك حاجه غرررررريبه
وليها وحشه على الزمااااااالك:t33:

[QUOTE
]معلش سامحهم اهلاويه بقي :08:[/QUOTE]

بقى انا جايه اقول مبرووووووووك
تقول كده
طيب يارموزة شكرا:smil13:


----------



## ربى والهى (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الزمالك زمالك زمنها راح ومش ها يرجع
ههههههههههههه
الا هلى جامد واى


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



vetaa قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عجبتنى حسد دى
> لا بجد عجبتنى
> 
> ...


معلش اهلاوية ما يتاخدش عليكي :t30:

ومش ها انزل لسنك وارد عليكي ها اسيبك كدا للزمن :warning:


----------



## maged75 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يكفي الزملكاوية فخرا انهم ناس محترمة*


----------



## ramoza (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



maged75 قال:


> *يكفي الزملكاوية فخرا انهم ناس محترمة*


 

:heat::heat:


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

المشكلة مش فى الاهلى ولا الزمالك احنا فى المنتخب اللى اتغلب من الارجنتين صراحة قطعونا 2-0


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اللى يتحدى جمهور الاهلى يلعب فى استاد فاضى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ramoza (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> اللى يتحدى جمهور الاهلى يلعب فى استاد فاضى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
يا تري شفت الشرح بتاع التيفوهات اللي كتبتهولك :w00t:


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

Siamo in Egitto
 نقلا عن مواقع الزمالك 
هههههههههههههه 
ان كان الناس فى الاستاد مكنتش عارفه معناها 
الوحيد اللى عرف معناها الكام واحد اللى عملوها والحكم 
اصله كان ايطالى 
وان عرف السبب بطل العجب 
سلامو عليكو ​


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

Siamo in Egitto = we are egypt


----------



## ramoza (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يابني احنا بنعملها للعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم و ليس للمصريين 

و بعدين اكبر تيفو كان مكتوب عليه (uwk)


----------



## BITAR (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*من أنت .. يا .. مانويل .. يا .. جوزيه!*​ 
*ملخص*
*



 إنسان متعجرف ... مغرور ... متعالي ... دائما وأبدا ما يشتكي منه الصحفيين والإعلاميين وبعض اللاعبين بسبب أسلوبه الفج في التعامل معهم، بالإضافة إلى انه لا يفعل الكثير مع فريقه الأهلي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

*
*إنسان متعجرف ... مغرور ... متعالي ... دائما وأبدا ما يشتكي منه الصحفيين والإعلاميين وبعض اللاعبين بسبب أسلوبه الفج في التعامل معهم، بالإضافة إلى انه لا يفعل الكثير مع فريقه الأهلي ... فأي مدرب يملك هذه المجموعة من اللاعبين يستطيع فعل ما يفعله جوزيه ... "ويمكن اكتر شوية كمان". *​ 
*وقبل أن يهاجمني البعض لجرأتي في مهاجمة "عظمة السيد جوزيه"، دعوني اسرد لكم قصة قصيرة ستثبت لكم مدي الغرور والعجرفة والتعالي الذي يتسم بهم هذا المدعو جوزيه. *
*منذ أيام قليلة، تفضل المدير الفني للنادي الأهلي بترك تدريبات الفريق اليومية والتي من المفترض أن تكون جزء من عمله اليومي ويتقاضى عليها آلاف الدولارات شهريا حتى أن مرتبه السنوي يكاد أن يقترب من 4 مليون جنيه، وهم بالذهاب إلى معهد سرطان الأطفال في وقت من المفترض انه يكون ضمن ساعات عمله داخل النادي. *
*قام جوزيه "المتعجرف" بزيارة مرضي السرطان من الأطفال في المعهد ورافقه خلال جولته الدكتور شريف ابوالنجا مدير المعهد، وعندما هم جوزيه بالانصراف توجه بالسؤال إلى مدير المعهد حول ما إذا ما كان المكان يحتاج شيئا آو إذا كانت هناك معدات تنقصه، فابلغه الدكتور ابوالنجا أن المعهد بالفعل ينقصه جهاز أشعة هام لا يستطيع تغطية نفقاته التي تتعدى 68 ألف يورو*
*(أي ما يزيد عن 600 ألف جنيه مصري). *
*لو افترضنا عزيزي القاري أن أي أحد آخر من المقتدرين في مصر في مكان "الأخ" جوزيه، ووضع في مثل هذا الموقف ... ماذا سيكون رده؟ *
*جلست أفكر ورأيت أن الردود المتوقعة لن تخرج عن الاحتمالات الآتية: *
*1-أن يكون الرد طبيعيا وتلقائيا للغاية حتى أن نسبة الذين سيجيبون بهذا الرد ستصل إلى 80%، وسيكون الرد " ياه ... ده غالي آوى ... أتمنى انكوا تقدروا تشتروه قريب." *
*2-أن يكون الرد غير طبيعي قليلا ونسبة الذين سيجيبون بهذا الرد لن تزيد عن 19 %، وسيكون الرد " ممم... ده غالي شوية ... بس أنا اقدر أساهم في تمنه... وادفع النص مثلا." *
*3-أن يكون الرد غير طبيعي وغير تلقائي علي الإطلاق ونسبة الذين سيجيبون بهذا الرد لن يزيدوا عن 1% بآي شكل من الأشكال وسيكون الرد " لا ... متشلش هم يا دكتور .. أنا هتكفل بكافة مصاريف الجهاز تماما... ابعت أنت بس اشتريه من برة وابعتلي الفاتورة." *
*للآسف رد "المغرور" جوزيه علي مدير معهد سرطان الأطفال لم يكن من أي من هذه الاحتمالات، إجابته كانت ببساطة انه عاد بالجهاز مع عودته الأخيرة من أجازته البرتغال ثم أرسل الجهاز إلى المعهد! *
*وأنا أتسأل الآن بالفعل ... من أنت يا مانويل يا جوزيه؟ لقد هاجموك بشتى الطرق حتى ترحل وبالعربي "تزهق وتطفش من البلد"... ولكنك بقيت متمسكا بفريقك حتى النهاية علي الرغم من انه ليس من وطنك وليس من بلدك. *​ 
*حتى لو قلنا أن تمسكك بفريقك يرجع إلى خوفك من خسارة مرتب سنوي لن تحلم به في أي بلد آخر حتى في بلدك ومسقط رأسك البرتغال، ما الذي جعلك تسافر وتكلف نفسك اكثر من نصف مليون جنيه لتشتري جهازا طبيا لبعض المرضي الذين ليسوا من وطنك ولا يربطهم شيئا بك؟ *
*شكرا مانويل جوزيه *
*مجتش من رجال اعمالنا*
*مع انى اسمعلاوى*​


----------



## twety (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اممممممممم
المهم بنكسب فى الاخر
مالناش دعوة بحد بقى :t33:
​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بتكسبوا بالبركة حلاوة رووووووووووووووووووووووووح


----------



## BITAR (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> المهم بنكسب فى الاخر
> مالناش دعوة بحد بقى :t33:​


*لم تفهمى قصدى من المشاركه*
*يا *twety
*رجاء القراءه مره ثانيه*
*( مضمون المشاركه )*
*ان مانويل جوزيه تبرع لمستشفى بجهاز اشعه غالى الثمن*​


----------



## twety (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> بتكسبوا بالبركة حلاوة رووووووووووووووووووووووووح



عقبااااااااال عندكوا
والسامعين كماااااااااان :t33:​


----------



## twety (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اممممممممممم
برضه يعمل الى يعمله
المهم منه وبيه وبتوجيهاته
الاهلى فاز وخلاص
عقبال عندكوا والسامعين كمان ​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك للزمالك ماتش افريكا سبورت


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروووووك للاهلى فوزه 3/1 على بترووجت ومن  فوز لفووووووز يا اهلى :yahoo:


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

لولولوووووووووولى
الف بركه ومبروووووووووووووووووووووك
للاهلى عقبال السامعييييين :t33:
​


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروووووك يازمالك الهزيمه
تعيشوا لكل مرة :t33:
​


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

للاسف الزمالك خسر من المصرى بس اصلا ده متش مش مهم لان الدورى خلاص خلص اهم حاجة دلوقتى ابطال افريقيا والكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس


----------



## twety (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

كالعاااااااادة  وبكل سعادة
ههههههههههههههههه

مبرووووووك تانى ليكوا :t33:


----------



## جينا جرجس (17 أبريل 2008)

*زملكاوى*

* ومتنساش ان قلب المسيح ابيض ورحيم علينا المهم قول يارب وتوبوا كلكم عن خطياكم وانا أولكم اقول يارب اغفر لنا ذنوبنا ولا تفكر فى الاهلى ام الزمالك لأنهم الاثنان ناديان شجاعان لهما اللعب الذاتى الخاص بكل نادى *

وشكرا vamdracula2005 ​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*تعادل للاسماعيلى بطعم الفوز رغما عن أنف الحكم الإنذاري التاريخ: 17/04/2008*
*




*​ 

*لم يجد اتحاد الكرة المصري الا الكابتن عصام عبد الفتاح الغائب عن الملاعب من ثلاثة اشهر الا ليسند اليه تحكيم مباراة الاهلي مع النادي الاسماعيلي و علي ملعب الاهلي و في وسط جماهيره ليستسلم عبد الفتاح الفاقد اللياقة الفنية و الذهنية تماما للضغط الجماهيري و الاعلامي , ليقدم اسوء مباراة له في حياته التحكيمية طوال التسعين دقيقة استخدم الكروت الصفراء لإرهاب و تحزيم لاعبي الاسماعيلي بشكل فاضح و ملحوظ و لم يرضي ان يغادر الملعب بالدقيقة الـ 95 الا و يستخدم الكارت الاحمر لطرد احمد عبد العزيز مودي بناء علي شكوي من عماد متعب بشكل مباشر و هو الذي اعتدي علي مدافع الاسماعيلي بالركل بالقدم و هو في وضع الرقود بشكل مسرحي مخجل*
*و لم يترك الحكم التائه عبد الفتاح و لا مجاملة لصالح الاهلي الا و فضح نفسه بشكل غريب و نجح تماما في اخراج لاعبي الدراويش عن شعورهم و تركيزهم ليرد الروح الي لاعبي الاهلي – النجوم بالملايين – التائهين اكثر من الحكم ليعودوا الي الملعب و ينجحوا بالتعادل مع الدراويش و برازيل مصر - و نؤجل الكلام عن ضربة الجزاء الوهمية و التي لم يجد اي معلق علي المباراة في كل الفضائيات – مبررا لها باي حال من الاحوال*
*بدأ عمدة الدراويش عماد سليمان و مديرهم الفني بتشكيل اضطراري باشراك احمد خيري بوسط الملعب بديلا للكابتن محمد حمص في مغامرة كانت متوقعة اعتمادا علي خيري كلاعب ارتكاز مدافع ليترك الحرية للكابتن حسني عبد ربه للانطلاق في مواجهة دفاع الاهلي و حارسه الناشئ و بجانبهم عبد الله السعيد و عمر جمال كفاعدة مثلث قمته العراقي مصطفي كريم و خلفهم هاني سعيد ليبرو صريح و معه شريف عبد الفضيل و ابراهيم يحيي و علي الاجناب عبد الله الشحات و احمد سمير فرج و خلف الجميع الحارس العملاق محمد صبحي الذي اعاد اكتشاف نفسه *
*و كان التشكيل و ان كان يبدو اضطراريا لكنه كان فعالا بمواجهة خطوط الاهلي التي تأثرت بخروج عماد النحاس ليبرو الاهلي مصابا و فقد الاهلي زمام المبادرة بالضغط المبكر علي دفاع الاسماعيلي من جهة المتقدم محمد بركات ليغلق عليه عماد سليمان بتقارب خطوط الدفاع و ليسارع الاسماعيلي بفرض سيطرته الكاملة من الدقيقة الخامسة بتسديدة قوية فوق العارضة بالدقيقة العاشرة – و لتسنح الفرصة للحكم بالدقيقة 11 علي طبق من ذهب بلعبة تدخل سليم من حسني عبد ربه و ابعد الكرة من امام فلافيفو بكل فدائية بدون احتكاك نهائيا – ليخرج الكارت الاصفر للكابتن حسني عبد ربه و يعترض عبد ربه – ليشير له - كما بالصورة – كلمة تانية و اخرجك بره بشكل غير مقبول نهائيا ليخرج عبد ربه من تركيزه تماما *​*



*​ 
*و ينطلق عبد ربه بعدها و يتوغل في منطقة جزاء الاهلي بالدقيقة الــ 13 و يتعرض للعرقلة – بزحلقة بكامل القدمين من شادي محمد في مخالفة واضحة – لكن عبد الفتاح - كان غائبا عن الوعي تماما وقتها و كان ينظر في مكان اخر تماما *
*و ينكشف دفاع الاهلي تماما براسية من شريف عبد الفضيل تخرج قريبا من القائم الايمن و كرة خطيرة ينقذها حارس الاهلي من مصطفي كريم و يصاب هاني سعيد بشد بالخلفية و يخرج و يحل محله بالدقيقة 33 الناشئ احمد عبد العزيز مودي و يشترك مصطفي كريم مع الحارس عبد المنعم في الهواء ليحصل علي انذار بالدقيقة 33 و يمرر عبد الله السعيد بكل زكاء الي عمر جمال خلف المدافعين و يسدد براسيته في مرمي الاهلي بالدقيقة الــ 35 و يعطي التقدم المستحق للدراويش و تصفر المدرجات فرحة بالهدف الجميل و الذي وضح سذاجة دفاع الاهلي بكشف التسلل و الكرة في الهواء و لكن عمر جمال كان في الميعاد تماما *​ 
*



*​ 
*و يتمدد الاسماعيلي و يصل الي مرمي الاهلي من كل الطرق استغلال لمهارات لاعبي الدراوشي و يقترب الشوط الاول من الانتهاء*
*و ليتذكر الحكم الامين عصام عبد الفتاح انه ليس من الواجب او من الجائز ان يخرج الاهلي مهزوما – ليمثل محمد بركات مسرحية هزلية معتادة و محفوظة السيناريو و يسقط علي الارض بعد الاحتكاك بشريف عبد الفضيل و بعدما سدد زميله في جسد مدافع الاسماعيلي – ليصفر عبد الفتاح محتسبا ضربة جزاء ظالمة تماما علي الاسماعيلي – و يتقدم كابتن الاهلي و حامل اختام ضربات الجزاء الكابتن شادي محمد و يسدد - لكن محمد صبحي العملاق كان في الزمان و المكان تماما و يحرم الحكم عصام عبد الفتاح من تعادل الاهلي المحبب الي نفسه *​ 
*و يبدأ الاهلي الشوط الثاني ضاغطا بعدما تم الدفع بالنجم محمد ابو تريكة و انكمش لاعبي الاسماعيلي بلا داعي و لكن يرجع ذلك الي قلة خبرات احمد خيري و ابراهيم يحيي و الشحات و مودي و كلهم من ناشئ الفريق و تم الدفع بهم تحت ظروف غياب نجوم الفريق و التغيير الاضطراري للكابتن هاني سعيد و تأخر حسني عبد ربه الي الليبرو للمساعدة مما اعطي الافضلية لوسط الاهلي و الذي تم تدعيمه بالتونسي بو جلبان و يعتمد الاسماعيلي علي الهجمات المرتدة و ينفذها ببراعة و لكن يغيب عن لاعلبيه التوفيق في انهاءها و يركز عبد الفتاح الانذاري علي احمد خيري ليعطية انذارا بلا داعي لاحتكاك مشروع مع ابو تريكة ليبتعد عن ابو تريكة بعدها و الا سيكون مصيره الطرد و يحتسب عبد الفتاح الانذاري أوت عكسي علي الاسماعيلي و يضرب ابراهيم يحيي الكرة بالارض ليحصل علي انذار .. بالدقيقة 82 و لا ندري ماذا كان يريد عبد الفتاح الانذاري من لاعبي الاسماعيلي الا الاشتباه فقط في امكانية انذارهم *
*و لا يري بعدها بدقيقة واحدة شادي محمد و هو يلتحم بكرة في منتهي الخطورة مع محمد صبحي و يسقطه أرضا بالدقيقة 60 و ينفرد مصطفي كريم تماما من هجمة مرتدة نفذت كأحسن ما يكون و لكنه يضعها في جسد حارس الاهلي مضيعا هدفا لا يضيع - و لو كان احرزها لكان اطلق رصاصة الرحمة علي الاهلي تماما – و ينقذ الحكم الإنذاري من الحرج الواضح علي وجهه المتجهم تماما مع لاعبي الاسماعيلي و المبتسم مع لاعبي الاهلي و لطيفا جدا*
*و يخرج عبد الله السعيد و يستبدله الكابتن عماد سليمان باللاعب احمد الجمل في محاولة لاستعادة خط الوسط الذي فرض عليه لاعبي الاهلي سيطرتهم تماما و تتعدد الكرات العرضية علي مرمي الاسماعيلي و يتألق محمد صبحي في افسادها بكل براعة – و في غفلة من دفاع الاسماعيلي يتحرك فلافيو و يستغل رفعة دقيقة من جيلبرتو افضل لاعبي الاهلي طوال المباراة و يحرز هدفا براسية قوية بالدقيقة 76 ليتعادل الاهلي و يستمر سيطرة الاهلي و يعتمد الاسماعيلي علي هجمات مرتدة لم تجد الترجمة الاخيرة من محمد فضل بديل احمد خيري و لكن يبدو ان فضل خارج الفورمة تماما لابتعاده عن الملاعب بسبب للاصابة و لتصل المباراة الي مرحلة الدقائق الحرجة و يحاول الاسماعيلي الاحتفاظ بالكرة و يتعرضون للخشونة الواضحة في حماية الحكم و حتي اعتداء عماد متعب علي احمد مودي – كان جزاء المعتدي عليه – الطرد ولعل ذلك اسوء ختام من الحكم الطردي الانذاري عصام عبد الفتاح و ايضا ما كان في المباراة هي ثورة جماهير الاهلي ضد الكابتن احمد فتحي لاعب الاسماعيلي السابق و تتهمه بالتواطئ لصالح ناديه السابق في منظر مخجل تماما *​ 
*انذار - حسني عبد ربه*
*انذار – مصطقفي كريم*
*انذار - احمد خيري*
*انذار – ابراهيم يحيي *
*طرد احمد عبد العزيز مودي*​ 
*و لم يكتفي الحكم عصام عبد الفتاح بالتعامل الجاف مع لاعبي الفريق بل طرد احمد العجوز المدرب - منتهي الظلم و التعنت و لا عزاء للجنة الحكام الموقرة*​


----------



## BITAR (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الكابتن عصام عبد الفتاح يتعادل مع الاسماعيلي بالقاهرة 1-1التاريخ: 17/04/2008*
*



*​ 
*دعونا نحلل ... ماذا حدث في مباراة اليوم من الحكم عصام عبد الفتاح ,معه محمد الشناوي واحمد الجارحي*
*الشوط الاول: شوط ضربة الجزاء الخيالية من وهم عصام عبد الفتاح*
** في الدقيقة 1.3 الحكم بدأ ، فاول للاسماعيلي في منتصف الملعب ، والضرب بدون كرة للاعب عمر جمال ، لم يحذر او ينذر لاعب الاهلي .*
** في الدقيقة 2.5 هل كان فاول علي عمر جمال لجلبيرتو ام لعب علي الكرة ؟ يا حكم راعي ربنا.*
** نلاحظ ان الاهلي متراجع ويلعب حالة دفاعية امام الاسماعيلي ولا يعبر منتصف الملعب الا اذا كانت الكرة معه ومع حماية الحكم المخصوص.*
** وبدأ اللعب علي المكشوف مع الدقيقة 10 ، حين اشترك حسني عبد ربه ولعب علي الكرة ولم يلمس لاعب الاهلي ، فإذا وكما هو متوقع ان قام الحكم بإنذار حسني بإنذار غير مستحق ، عمل علي نرفزة اللاعب من بداية المباراة والحد من فاعلية فيما بعد ، كما كان يفعل حسام الدين مع المرحوم حازم في زمنه.*
** في الدقيقة 13 ألم يكن ضربة جزاء للاسماعيلي مستحقة ، ألم يعرقل حسني في داخل منطقة جزاء الاهلي ، ولكن لماذا يكون ذلك ، هذا ممنوع ومرفوض في اوامر الحكم . اين هو الحق ، متي نحصل علي حقنا وعلي العدل .؟*
** في الدقيقة 14 لم ينسي مساعد الراية دوره وبدأ في الاوفسايدات .*
** وضاع هدف للاسماعيلي من رأس عبد الفضيل ، كان سوف يكون احلي وارع اهداف المباراة اليوم.*
** في الدقيقة 27 قام اللاعب فيلافيو باخذ الكرة باليد قبل محمد صبحي والاسماعيلي لم يري ولم يسمع ولن يتكلم !!*
** الدقيقة 35 جول ولا اروع ، شكرا ياعمر ياجمال.*
** في الدقيقة 37 اللاعب المحسوب علي لاعبي مصر من صنع الاعلام ويعرف بإسم متعب يضرب ويقف علي قدم افضل لاعب في افريقيا ، اين الحكم ؟ اين زملالة المنتخب؟ اين اللعب النظيف؟ اين التحذير؟ اين الانذار للضرب بدون الكرة؟*
**في الدقيقة 38 ضرب لاعب الاهلي لعبد الفضيل ، كم هي واضحة ولكن الحكم ولا هنا.*
** للمرة الثانية متعب يضرب احد لاعبي الاسماعيلي في الدقيقية 41 ، ونتسأل مرة اخري اين الحكم.*
** وبعدها بـ 45 ثانية يضرب لاعب الاهلي عمر جمال ، نريد ان نشاهد مباراة جميلة وكفي ظلم ياحكم .*
** وجاءت اللحظة الضاحكة والمضحكة ، وتذكر الحكم المخصوص ان لابد من احتساب ضربة جزاء وكان المعلم بركات ، تذكر انه اهلاوي بعد ان كان يحس بانه يلعب مباراة اسماعيلاوية اسماعيلاوية ، فقام بدوره التمثلي الذي سنشاهده في الشوط الثاني ،الكثير منه ، يتصدي البطل محمد صبحي للكرة .*​*الشوط الثاني :*
*ابوتريكه والتمثيل*​** اخيرا افتكر الحكم ان لابد من انذار فيلافيو في الدقيقة 47 بعد فاصل من الرقص بالدراع.*
** الدقيقة 49 وبدأ اللاعب المؤمن بالتمثيل وتفعيل اسلوبه في محاولة منه ، للضعط علي الحكم لطرد حسني في فاول ، بعد ان رمي نفسه امامه في تمثيلية افريقية ظاهرة .*
** في الدقيقة 51 حركة تمثلية ثانية من بركات ضرب السعيد واخذ فاول غير مستحق .*
** الحكم الذي يحمي حارس المرمي في الست ياردات اين هو في الدقيقة 59.44 في حماية صبحي من ضرب لاعبي الاهلي .؟*
** واستمر التحكيم الهزلي في حركة فيلافيو التمثيلية الاخري في الدقيقة 63 علي حدود المنطقة مع احمد خيري.*
** وجاءت الدقيقة 72 وحصل اللاعب الورقي متعب علي انذار مستحق.*
** ولم يتأخر الرجل في توزيع ورقة الكوتشينة الانذارية علي لاعبي الاسماعيلي.سبع لاعيبه .*
** في الدقيقة 74 مازال الحكم لايحمي حارس المرمي الاسماعيلي.*
** في الدقيقة 79 ابو تريكه يتابع التثميل الذي من اجله ، نزل المباراة ، يأخذ كورنال غير مستحق من الحكم.*
** في الدقيقة 82 كان ولابد وان يكون للكابتن احمد السيد يضرب فضل من دون كرة ويقف علي قدمه بعد صفارة الحكم بفاول وامام اعين الحكم ولم يهتز له رمش عين ؟*​ 
*وكانت احد الاحكام الغريبة الواضحة الاخيرة ، بعد انتهاء المباراة ، اللاعب الاعلامي متعب يعتدي علي مودي بدون كرة ، فما كان من الحكم إلا ان اظهر له الكارت الاحمر للاعب الاسماعيلي *​ 
*في النهاية اقول هارد لك يااسماعيلي لانك اليوم تفوقك علي الاهلي والحكم ومبروك عليك يااهلي ظلم الحكم للاسماعيلي وحصولك علي نقطة غير مستحقه*​


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

استاذنا الغالى 
انا اخيرا عرفت ليه حطو الموضوع ده فى القسم الترفيهى 
اصل الكلام المكتوب كله نكت 
ما كلنا شوفنا الماتش 
هو حضرتك بتتكلم عن ماتش تانى 
شريف عبد الفضيل فى التلفزيون قل فى الشوط التانى كنا بنزعق فى لاعيبه خط الوسط امسكو الكورة شويه رجلينا وجعتنا من التطفيش 
والحكم لم يحسب ضربه جزاء لابو تريكة من لمسه يد واضحة جدا  لمدافع الاسماعيلى اللى اساسا كان عنده انذار 
وكان فيه ضربه جزاء لحسنى عبد ربه لم تحتسب ايضا
انذار حسنى غلط وان كان التشويح اللى تم من حسنى بيتاخد عليه انذار 
مصطفى كريم ضرب احمد عادل عبد المنعم  وفيها كارت احمر مش اصفر 
التحكيم زبال 
جوزيه اخطأ فى الشوط الاول باشراك اسلام الشاطر البعيد عن مستواه 
وبالتالى تمالك الاسماعيلى خط المنتصف فى الشوط الاول ليس قوة منه  وانما لخطأ فى تشكيل الاهلى 
بعد التعديل الذى قام به جوزجوز  انتهى الاسماعيلى اكلينيكيا 
وكان من الممكن ان يخسر اللقاء لولا براعه محمد صبحى الغير موعودة منه 
اقولك كلمه اخيرة 
الاهلى لما يلعب لازم الكل يتعب ​


----------



## BITAR (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> استاذنا الغالى
> 
> انا اخيرا عرفت ليه حطو الموضوع ده فى القسم الترفيهى
> اصل الكلام المكتوب كله نكت
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لقد اضحكتنى *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بالامانه لقد اضحكتنى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكرر*
*لقد اضحكتنى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فاكر المقوله الى بتقول*
*بالحكام والمنشطات والدرعان بتاخدوا البطولات*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب احمد السيد عمل ايه مع محمد فضل*
*داس برجليه الى كانت مربوطه بكلبشات فى السجن*
*على قدم الفنان محمد فضل*
*والحكم طنااااااااااااااااش*
*ابو تريكه يقع ( بيشاور للحكم ) فين الانذار*
*محمد صبحى الحارس بالمنتخب القومى ( غير معتاد منه ذلك )*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عموما*
*خالد بيبو راااااااااح*
*عماد النحاس رااااايح*
*اسلام الشاطر رااااايح*
*عقبال بركات ميرووووووووووووح*
*يحصلوا خالد بيبو*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دى مش دعوه ولا امنيه *
*دى لعنه الى يجرى وراء القيعى وطفله المدلل الخطيب *
*اصحاب المبادىء فى هدم الاسماعيلى*​


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

احمد السيد اعتذر لمحمد فضل وواضح انه مكانش واخد باله 
لكن انت عاجبك اللى عمله مصطفى كريم صح ؟
ابو تريكة  حسنى  زقه فى كتفه وبتبان فى الاعادة اللى من ناحيه الجون  وكانت زقه بسيطه 
ومعروف ان اى زقه والواحد بيجرى بتوقعه 
محمد صبحى الحارس التالت 
وملمسهاش اساسا فى المنتخب ولا هو ولا اوسه  
وانت عارف مستوى الاتنين كويس والسته تشهد 
بركات دة مش اللى قولتو خدوه وشطب ومش عارف ايه والكلام اللى مش جايب همه ده 
زعلانين عليه ليه دلوقتى ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لقد اضحكتنى *
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و أن ايضا لقد أضحكتنى كثيرا
هههههههههههههههه

والله بتقول ضرر يا أستاذ بيتر

أشجينا كمان و كمان يا أستاذنا
:smile01:smile01*​


----------



## BITAR (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



عموما
خالد بيبو راااااااااح
عماد النحاس رااااايح
اسلام الشاطر رااااايح
عقبال بركات ميرووووووووووووح
يحصلوا خالد بيبو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...

نسيت 
احمد فتحى
والقادم
سيد معوض
وبعد القادم
شريف عبدالفضيل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*حتى أنت ياخطيب*​ 

*النهب حتى ممن ظنناه رمزا للشباب*​ 
*



*​ 

*بعد تلقيه عتابا قاسيا من مرسي عطا الله .. **محمود **الخطيب يطلب إجازة سنة من الأهرام بسبب تحميلها 200 ألف جنيه تكلفة الاتصال بالحضري وحسن في سويسرا وبلجيكا*
*اضطر الكابتن محمود الخطيب ـ نائب رئيس النادي الأهلي ـ إلى التقدم بطلب إجازة سنة بدون مرتب من عمله بإدارة الإعلانات بمؤسسة الأهرام ، على أن تبدأ الإجازة من أول أبريل الجاري بعد أن تعرض لعتاب قاس من مرسي عطا الله رئيس مجلس المؤسسة على خلفية استخدامه لخط تليفون المؤسسة الدولي في الاتصال بعصام الحضري وأحمد حسن بسويسرا وبلجيكا .*
*تفجرت الأزمة عقب اكتشاف مرسي عطا الله أن الخطيب أجرى مكالمات دولية من الأهرام زادت قيمتها على 200 ألف جنيه ، وعندما طلب عطا الله بيانات بالأرقام والجهات التي تم الاتصال بها اكتشف أن الخطيب قام بإجراء كل هذه المكالمات في اتصالات بسويسرا لحل مشكلة حارس مرمى الأهلي عصام الحضري *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اليوم توج الاهلى رسمياً بطلاً للدورى المصرى بعد تعادله سلبياً مع بلدية المحله .........ألف مليوون مبرووووووووووك لكل الاهلاويه وعقبال كل دوررررررررى :yahoo:.


----------



## dr.kirols (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا جماعه انا اتخنقت من حكايه اهلي وللا زمالك دي 

اتفرجلك على دوري اسباني 



 انجليزي 


دوري ابطال مدارس 


لكن دوري مصري كله لعيبه عربجيه 

سوري في اللفظ يعني

بس الموضوع جميل
بس سامحوني ده راي

احلى حاجه ان انتو بتحكو كل حاجه حصلت ده وق ده في كتفه و مش عارف مين اعتزر لمين

انا بحب العب كوره لكن مش بتفرج على الدوري المصري


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انتهاء الشوط الاول  من مبارة الجيش والاسماعيلى بتقدم الجيش بهدف مقابل لا شئ


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انتهى اللقاااااااااااااااااء بفوز الطلائع بهدف مقابل لا شئ 
مبروك للطلائع  وهارد لك للدراويش


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



dr.kirols قال:


> يا جماعه انا اتخنقت من حكايه اهلي وللا زمالك دي
> 
> اتفرجلك على دوري اسباني
> 
> ...




*علية النعمة أنتة راجل بتفهم

واكلين دماغنا يا عم بالدورى المصرى الغلبان,, و قال الاهلى بطل الدورى المصرى قال

تقولش يعنى بظل الليجا:fun_lol:

و الاهلى راح و الاهلى جية و حاجة تفقع:new6::new6:


صحيح مبـــروك تألق عصام الحضرى مع فريقة الجديد سيون:smil15:*​


----------



## BITAR (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



BITAR قال:


> *نسيت *
> *احمد فتحى*
> *والقادم*
> *سيد معوض*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*للمتابع اخبار*
* احمد فتحى*
*وعماد النحاس*
*سيعرفون مدى تأثير اللعنه عليهم*
*الاول امامه 6 اشهر للعودة الى الملاعب*
*والثانى مهدد بالاعتزال*
*واشرب يا اهلى*
*وبالمناسبه *
*احمد حسن *
*يعانى من مشاكل صحيه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*واشرب يا اهلى*​


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لو عملت ايه بردة الاسماعيلى الرابع  والاهلى الاول *
​


----------



## BITAR (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> *لو عملت ايه بردة الاسماعيلى الرابع والاهلى الاول *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا الاول *
*بالحكام*
*وشوف ايه الى حصل لجوزيه بسبب تعادل البلديه مع ناديه*
*اتعود على ان الحكم اللاعب رقم 12 فى فريقه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عارف ولا اجبلك العقوبه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هاتلى لمسه اليد اليد اللى الاعمى يشوفها والحكم طنش
​


----------



## BITAR (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


*بلاتينيوم خطف الأهلي في بريتوريا
*
*خطف بلاتينيوم ستارز الجنوب إفريقيي "المجهول" فوزاً مستحقاً 2/1 علي الأهلي في مفاجأة كبيرة في لقاء الذهاب لدور ال16 لدوري ابطال إفريقيا. 
تقدم موكونج لفريق بلاتينيوم في الدقيقة 12 من الشوط الثاني وتعادل عماد متعب للأهلي في الدقيقة 37 وخطف أدواردز هدف الفوز القاتل لبلاتينيوم في الدقيقة الأولي من الوقت بدل الضائع. 
قدم الأهلي واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته ولكنه يستطيع التعويض في لقاء العودة يوم 11 مايو القادم باستاد القاهرة حيث يكفيه الفوز بهدف نظيف. 
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

بيتر شكلك مشوفتش الماتش غالبا


----------



## BITAR (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> بيتر شكلك مشوفتش الماتش غالبا


*فعلا انا لا اشاهد سوى مباريات الاسماعيلى فقط لاغير*
*والدورى الاسبانى فقط لا غير*
*ولاكن لسوء حظى اشاهد البرامج التحليليه لقليل من المباريات*
*ثم باقى الاخبار من الجرائد*
*وطبعا انت تعلم لماذا *
*لاننى اكره الاهلى لانه نادى السلطه*
*اولا*
*والمدمر الاول للنادى الاسماعيلى *
*ثانيا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كل سنه وانت طيب*
*( فى موقف من مباراه للاهلى ومنتخب السويس تقريبا فى اول التمانينات)*
*كان منتخب السوس متقدما على الاهلى 1 / 0 وحسب الحكم ضربه حره للاهلى وتم اللعب بسرعه لم اشاهدها فى حياتى*
*لا الحكم صفر ولا لاعبى السويس فى وضع الاستعداد للفاول واحرز الاهلى هدف وتم احتسابه طبعا*
*وفى غفله ايضا تم احراز الهدف الثانى بعده بدقائق بسيطه وكل ذلك فى حوالى الخمس دقائق الاخيرة من المباراه*
*وعند سؤال المذيع للاعب من الاهلى قال بالحرف الواحد يعنى الجمهور ده يفرح وجمهور الاهلى يزعل ؟*
*من وقتها وانا اكره الاهلى *​*ملحوظه*​*نادى كره قدم يحرز بطوله يجتمع له مجلس الشعب ليهنئه*
*مع ان نفس البطوله احرزها قبل ذلك نادى المقاولين والذمالك وكان موجود ايضا مجلس الشعب*
*مش ليك حق تكره حاجه تحس انها مسنوده من السلطه*
*بالمناسبه فى عندى*
* كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير *
*لكره الاهلى*​


----------



## BITAR (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الأهلي سقط في بريتوريا .. والزمالك تألق في الحربية*
*جوزيه ثار علي لاعبيه .. وكرول "طاير" من الفرحة*​*سقط الأهلي في بريتوريا.. وخسر من فريق بلاتينيوم بطل جنوب إفريقيا في أولي مباريات دور ال16 لرابطة الأبطال الإفريقية لكرة القدم جاءت الهزيمة في الوقت الحرج من المباراة التي خسرها الأهلي 2/1 أمام فريق متواضع للغاية.. دخل كرة القدم منذ عام 1998 فقط عكس الأهلي صاحب التاريخ ونادي القرن الأمر الذي أحزن جماهيره التي غضبت من هذه الهزيمة المفاجئة. *
*كما ثار مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني علي لاعبيه عقب المباراة التي جرت في بريتوريا واتهمهم بعدم تنفيذ المطلوب والتهاون في أداء الواجب داخل الملعب مما جعل الفريق المنافس يحقق الفوز.. وكان الوعد القاطع من جميع اللاعبين للمدير الفني بأنهم سيعوضون ذلك في المباراة الثانية التي تقام بعد أسبوعين بالقاهرة. *
*في نفس الوقت تألق الزمالك باستاد الكلية الحربية وقدم وجبة كروية دسمة لجماهير الكرة المصرية ونجح في الفوز علي انتركلوب بطل أنجولا بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في أولي مباريات دور ال16 لرابطة الأبطال.. لعب الزمالك في الشوط الأول كرة جماعية رفيعة المستوي وسجل كل الأهداف في هذا الشوط الذي تألق فيه شيكابالا بصورة غير مسبوقة صنع هدفين وأحرز هدفاً.. ولذلك طار كرول المدير الفني للفريق من الفرحة لهذا الانتصار الذي سيريح الفريق في اللقاء الثاني بأنجولا بعد أسبوعين.*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الأهلي عليل..في كل التحاليل
*
*الأهلي في أزمة حقيقية برغم فوزه المستحق ببطولة الدوري الممتاز للمرة الرابعة علي التوالي.. ومستوي الفريق يهبط من مباراة لأخري.. والنتائج الأخيرة تشير إلي أن أزمة الأهلي سوف تتفاقم إذا لم يسارع المسئولون بإيجاد الحلول..بدأت أزمة الأهلي عندما خسر اللقب الأفريقي الرفيع علي أرضه بهزيمة غريبة 1/3 وعرض هزيل أمام النجم الساحلي في نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا ثم خرج مبكرا جدا من دور ال 32 لبطولة كأس مصر أمام بترول أسيوط وهبط مستوي الفريق ككل في الدوري الممتاز لدرجة أنه كان يفوز ب "العافية" في كثير من المباريات وتعادل في آخر مباراتين بالدوري أمام الإسماعيلي بالقاهرة والبلدية بطنطا..*​


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

اى كلام فى ربع رغيف 
مش فريق الاهلى دة فريق العواجيز اللى مكنش عاجبكم 
اهو موريكم الضباب 
وصدقنى فيه اخ زميل ليا كل مهمته فى الحياة يدعى على جوزيه  
علشان الزمالك يعرف ياخد بطوله 
اما الاسمعيلى فريقك المفضل فيحتاج لمعجزة 
لانه لايصل لاكثر من بطولتين فى العام  دورى وكاس 
والاتنين فيهم الاهلى والزمالك 
ربنا يكون فى عون مشجعى النادى الاصفر ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك

على هزيمة النادى الاهلى الساحقة على أرضــة أمام نادى الاتحاد السكندرى بهدفين مقابل زيروووووووووو

​*


----------



## BITAR (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الاتحاد يستغل المغامرة البرتغالية ويلحق بالأهلي أول هزيمة*​ 


​ 
*الحق فريق الاتحاد السكندري أول هزيمة بمضيفه الأهلي بمسابقة الدوري العام خلال الموسم الحالي بعد أن فاز زعيم الثغر على بطل الدوري بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء الخميس بإستاد الكلية الحربية ضمن لقاءات الأسبوع 26 للدوري الممتاز. *
*ورفع الفوز رصيد الاتحاد السكندري إلى 26 نقطة وقفز الفريق للمركز الثاني عشر بالتساوي مع الترسانة في رصيد النقاط وإن كان فارق الأهداف لصالح الاتحاد، ليضاعف الفريق السكندري من فرص بقائه في الدوري الممتاز، فيما توقف رصيد الأهلي عند 63 نقطة وإن كان الفريق قد حسم لقب الدوري من الجولة السابقة. *
*سجل هدفي اللقاء عبد الحميد حسن في الدقيقتين 37 و62. *
*دخل الأهلي المباراة معتمدا على مجموعة من البدلاء والشباب بعد أن فضل البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي الذي تابع اللقاء من المدرجات **تنفيذا لعقوبة لجنة المسابقات **إراحة الأساسيين. *
*واعتمد جوزيه على تشكيلة ضمت كلا من أحمد عادل عبد المنعم في حراسة ومن أمامه أحمد السيد ومحمد سمير وعماد معاذ في الدفاع، وأحمد شديد واينو وهشام محمد ومحمود سمير في خط الوسط إلى جانب الثنائي الهجومي أحمد بلال ورضا الويشي. *
*قدم الفريقين مستوى متواضع في الشوط الأول ولم تشهد كلا المرميين خطورة باستثناء بعض المحاولات الفردية التي بدأها **الاتحاد **في الدقيقة 13 من رأسية تصدى لها عادل عبد المنعم. *
*شهدت الدقيقة 17 اخطر فرص **الأهلي **عندما لعب احمد بلال عرضية أرضية ليضع الويشي في موقف انفراد ولكن الأخير يفشل في استغلال الموقف. *
*استطاع عبد الحميد حسن مهاجم الأهلي السابق أن يسجل للاتحاد في الدقيقة 37 مستغلا ارتباك مدافعي الأهلي ليجد نفسه في موقف انقراد بشباك الأهلي ليضع هدف اللقاء الأول. *
*لم يقدم الأهلي أي جديد مع بداية الشوط الثاني ولم تفلح تغيرات "جوزيه" بالدفع بالثلاثي تريكة وبركات ومتعب في تشكيل أي خطورة على مرمى الضيوف. *
*في المقابل استغل لاعبو الاتحاد " المجتهدون" انخفاض مستوى الأهلي وتمكن عبد الحميد حسن من تسجيل الهدف الثاني للاتحاد في الدقيقة 62 مستغلا عرضية رامي سعيد وغياب الرقابة الدفاعية من لاعبي الأهلي. *
*كاد صبحي أن يضيف الهدف الثالث للاتحاد بعد الهدف الثاني مباشرة بعد فاصل من التمريرات مع ميدو انتهت عند صبحي المنفرد والذي سدد كرة قوية ذهبت بجوار القائم إلى خارج الملعب لينتهي اللقاء بفوز زعيم الثغر وحصوله على ثلاث نقاط غالية ومحققا اكبر مفاجآت الأسبوع 26*. 

شاهد الهدف الأول 

شاهد الهدف الثاني


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2008)

دى عادة الكبار واللى مش عاجبه يسئل مانشستر يونايتد السنه اللى فاتت لما خسر الماتشين الباقيين بعد التتويج 
اما  الكومبارس اللى يوم ما بياخدو بطوله بتبقا بشق الانفس 
فمغلوبين من طوب الارض 
ودى اول هزيمه للاهلى  من 25 اسبوع
واول هزيمه محليه للنجم محمد بركات مع الاهلى 
مش زى الكومبارس اللى ميفتش عليهم شهر من غير هزيمة 
يلا كل واحد يجرى يلحق بطوله المركز التانى
احسن الجيش الشقيق شادد حيله 
ومتنسوش تسلمولى على ابو العلل  وريشه طايرة فى السما ويجعله عامر
 غالبا والله اعلم حسنى  عبد ربه فى الاسماعيلى 

​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> *دى عادة الكبار واللى مش عاجبه يسئل مانشستر يونايتد السنه اللى فاتت لما خسر الماتشين الباقيين بعد التتويج *​اما  الكومبارس اللى يوم ما بياخدو بطوله بتبقا بشق الانفس
> فمغلوبين من طوب الارض
> ودى اول هزيمه للاهلى  من 25 اسبوع
> واول هزيمه محليه للنجم محمد بركات مع الاهلى
> ...




*هههههههههههههه

والله يا حج جو عليك مشاركات غريبة الصراحة يعنى

كبار مين؟؟؟

مانشستر مين؟؟؟؟؟؟

تتويج ب بطولة أيـــــــــــــة؟؟؟؟؟

و خسرهم من مـــــــــــــــــين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل فية و جة للمقارنة بين مانشتر و الاهلى؟؟!!!

بلاش نكذب الكذبة و نصدقها و ياريت لما نتكلم عن الاهلى و الزمالك و الكورة اللذيذة دى 

ماندخلش فى الكلام الفرق الاسطورية دى

لان فرقها السماء و الارض*​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> دى عادة الكبار واللى مش عاجبه يسئل مانشستر يونايتد السنه اللى فاتت لما خسر الماتشين الباقيين بعد التتويج ​
> 
> اما الكومبارس اللى يوم ما بياخدو بطوله بتبقا بشق الانفس
> فمغلوبين من طوب الارض
> ...


*كتبت لك تحليل المباراه*
*واسماء اللاعبين *
*واهداف المباراه*
*ومعرفش انت بتقول ايه *
*ولا يسعنى سو *
*ان*
*ابتسم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كنت اتمنى ان تقول لى ان*
*النادى العريق( بلاش الغريق )*
*ترك المباراه للاتحاد *​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الاتحاد هز عرش الأهلي*
*بطل الدوري سقط أمام الإسكندرانية بهدفين*​ 

*نجح فريق الاتحاد السكندري في هز عرش الأهلي وأسقط بطل الدوري بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما عبدالحميد حسن ومحمود صبحي بواقع هدف في كل شوط. *
*ضرب الإسكندرانية أكثر من عصفور بحجر واحد وهو الحصول علي ثلاث نقاط غالية جدا قد تكون سببا في بقائه وارتفاع رصيده إلي 26 نقطة والتقدم خطوة هامة نحو منطقة الأمان كما ان الاتحاد أصبح أول فريق يلحق الخسارة بالأهلي بطل الدوري الذي يتراجع من مباراة لأخري بصورة واضحة جدا. *
*جاءت المباراة في مجملها متوسطة المستوي بطيئة في شوطها الأول حماسية نسبيا في الشوط الثاني. *
*ظهر الأهلي في لقاء الاتحاد بشكل جديد تماما عن مبارياته السابقة فضم التشكيل أربعة لاعبين صاعدين دفعة واحدة أحمد عادل عبدالمنعم حارس المرمي ومعاذ الحناوي ومحمد سمير المدافعين وهشام محمد لاعب الوسط. *
*لم تتوقف المفاجآت عند هذا الحد بل استمرت في اشراك لاعبي الثلاجة أحمد صديق وأحمد شديد وأحمد بلال ورضا الويشي مع العائد لتوه من الإصابة معتز إينو والغائب منذ فترة محمود سمير فقط أحمد السيد كان الوحيد الذي يشارك في المباريات بصفة دائمة. *
*ومع هذه التوليفة كان طبيعيا ان يظهر الأهلي مهتزا لان كل لاعب من السابقين كان يبحث عمن يساعده أو يعاونه حيث غاب الانسجام بين صفوف الفريق. *
*ولم يستطع النجوم محمد أبوتريكة ومحمد بركات وعماد متعب الذي أكمل معظم الشوط الثاني مصابا ان يغيروا مجريات الأمور لأن الاتحاد السكندري كان قد نظم دفاعاته وأغلق منطقة جزائه ولان الثلاثي فقط بمفردهم لا يستطيعون ان يهزموا 11 لاعبا لان الكثرة تغلب الشجاعة والمهارة ايضا. *
*كما غاب عن الأهلي ايضا الهدف الذي يلعبون من اجله وبرغم ان كل الفريق شارك تقريبا ومن أجل الحصول علي فرصة اثبات الوجود إلا ان هذا وحده غير كاف أبداً. *
*أما الاتحاد السكندري فهو يستحق الفوز والنقاط الثلاث بدون شك لاسيما وان لاعبيه قدموا ما يستحقون عليه الفوز واستبسلوا في الملعب واستطاعوا الوصول للهدف الذي حضروا من أجله للقاهرة. *
*وعن أحداث اللقاء نفسها فقد بدأت بفرصة ضائعة من المهاجم رضا الويشي بعد مرور دقيقتين الذي تلقي كرة أحمد بلال وانفرد بالمرمي لكنه أهدرها بغرابة شديدة رغم انفراده التام بعصام محمود حارس الاتحاد. *
*ينحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب معظم الوقت وان كانت السيطرة نسبيا لصالح الاتحاد بفضل خط وسط الفريق أحمد حسن استاكوزا وخميس جعفر ومحمود فهمي. *
*يجري طه بصري المدير الفني لفريق الاتحاد تغييرا اضطراريا بسحب أحمد زغلول ليبرو الفريق من الملعب وينزل بدلا منه عبداللاه جلال بسبب الاصابة ويحدث تعديل تكتيكي فيلعب حسام عبدالمنعم ليبرو وبجواره عبداللاه جلال ومحمود شا كر مساكين. *
*يفرض الاتحاد سيطرته الكاملة علي وسط الملعب ويضغط علي الأهلي ولكن دون احراز أهداف ويفاجيء الصاعد هشام محمد الجميع بتسديدة قوية علت العارضة بقليل. *
*وفي الدقيقة 37 يخطف محمود شاكر الكرة من أحمد صديق الذي فشل في الاحتفاظ بالكرة ويلعب شاكر الكرة إلي محمود صبحي الذي مررها إلي عبدالحميد حسن في مواجهة المرمي لم يجد أدني صعوبة في ايداعها المرمي وسط حراسة مدافعي الأهلي. **وتعود المباراة للهدوء من جديد حتي ينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم الاسكندرانية 1/صفر. *
*الشوط الثاني *
*وضح من بداية الشوط الثاني انه سيكون أكثر سرعة نظرا لأن الأهلي سيبحث خلاله عن ادراك التعادل وهو يلعب علي أرضه ووسط جمهوره الصامت. **ويجري مانويل جوزيه تغييرا ثلاثيا باشراك محمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب ومحمد بركات بدلا من الثلاثي محمود سمير وهشام محمد ورضا الويشي.**وتتغير طريقة الأهلي إلي 4/2/4 حيث يلعب أحمد السيد ومحمد سمير وأحمد صديق وأحمد شديد مدافعين وفي الوسط معاذ الحناوي واينو وفي الهجوم محمد بركات ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب وأحمد بلال. **ولم يمض أكثر من دقيقتين علي التغيير حتي ينجح محمود صبحي في احراز هدف الأمان الثاني في اللقاء مما يسبب صدمة جديدة للجماهير غير مصدقة ما يحدث في الملعب مع بطل الدوري. **يلعب حسين شكري بدلا من أحمد حسن استاكوزا لمواجهة الكفاءة الهجومية للأهلي **ينقذ عصام محمود حا رس الاتحاد كرة خطيرة من أمام قدم محمد بركات في اللحظة الأخيرة ليستمر تفوق فريقه *
*يخرج عبدالحميد حسن وينزل بدلا منه محمد اليماني ليستمر التواجد الهجومي للاتحاد السكندري. *
*يتراجع الاتحاد السكندري للخلف بصورة واضحة للحفاظ علي تفوقه القائم فيلعب بتسعة مدافعين ويبقي محمد اليماني بمفرده في الهجوم. *
*ونجح الاتحاد في السيطرة علي الوضع وتحجيم هجوم الأهلي حيث كان دفاعه منظما وليس عشوائيا. *
*يحاول أحمد بلال الاختراق والتسديد ولكن كرته تخرج بعيدا عن المرمي ويلعب أحمد شديد كرة عرضية تصطدم بيد رامي سعيد يحسب ياسر عبدالرءوف خطأ ضد الاتحاد السكندري يتصدي له محمد بركات لكن يسددها في الحائط. *
*يقدم عماد متعب كرة هدية جميلة إلي بلال لكن تسديدته تخرج في السماء وتضح معها اهتزاز أعصاب لاعبي الأهلي مقابل استبسال واضح من لاعبي الاتحاد السكندري للحفاظ علي النقاط الثلاث. *
*يمر الوقت سريعا مع محاولات الأهلي الغائب عنها التركيز بصورة واضحة ويلعب محمد أبوتريكة كرة بينية إلي عماد متعب الذي يراوغ عصام محمود لكن الكرة تبتعد عنه فترتد إلي معاذ الحناوي الذي يسدد بقوة تصل إلي متعب مرة أخري داخل اليارات الست فيلعبها بعيدا عن المرمي. *
*يحاول محمد أبوتريكة التسديد ولكن في يد عصام محمود وينفرد بعدها أبوتريكة لكن يلعب في السماء فيتأكد الجميع ان الأهلي سينال هزيمته الأولي بالفعل خاصة وانه لم يكن متبقيا سوي دقائق قليلة جدا من الوقت بدل الضائع. *
*كاد حسين فهمي لاعب الاتحاد يحرز الهدف الثالث ويخرج الأهلي بفضيحة لكن يد أحمد عادل كانت اسبق من قدم فهمي المنفرد به لينقذ مرماه من هدف مؤكد وينتهي اللقاء بفوز الاتحاد بهدفين فقط.*​


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أول هزيمة للأهلي‏!‏*
*حامل اللقب يخسر أمام الاتحاد بهدفي ميدو وصبحي*
*جوزيـه حـرق البـدلاء‏..‏ وطـه بصري قــاد اللقـاء بخـبرة*​*لقي الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي أول هزيمة له هذا الموسم علي يد الاتحاد السكندري بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جرت بينهما أمس تحت أضواء ستاد الكلية الحربية في ختام الجولة‏26‏ بالدوري الممتاز‏.‏*​*لم يجد الاتحاد أي صعوبة حقيقية في انتزاع اغلي فوز له هذا الموسم بهدفي عبدالحميد حسن ميدو ومحمود صبحي في الدقيقتين‏37‏ و‏61‏ من عمر المباراة ورفع رصيده إلي‏26‏ نقطة بينما توقف رصيد بطل الدوري عند‏63‏ نقطة‏.‏*
*أدار اللقاء بهدوء شديد الحكم ياسر الجيزاوي وكانت قراراته ممتازة علي مدار الشوطين وأخرج البطاقة الصفراء مرتين لأحمد السيد ومحمد بركات‏.‏*​*وبصفة عامة جاءت المباراة متوسطة المستوي وتأثرت كثيرا بغياب العناصر الأساسية في الأهلي لكن من غير المنصف أن يحكم جوزيه علي البدلاء في مباراة لعبوا فيها بعد طول انتظار‏..‏ وظهر أكثر من عنصر متميز أثبت وجوده وخاصة الصاعدين معاذ الحناوي وهشام محمد إلي جانب الحارس الواعد أحمد عادل عبدالمنعم‏..‏ أما الاتحاد فلم يكن هو الآخر كامل العدد ويكفي أنه لعب اللقاء بدون يوسف حمدي ومحمد شرف وسامح يوسف وجدو‏..‏ لكن عناصره الجديدة التي جاءت إليه في الشتاء الماضي كان لهم تأثير ايجابي وبالتحديد عبدالحميد حسن لاعب الأهلي السابق وصاحب الفضل الأول في احراز الفوز للفريق السكندري‏.‏*
*لم تكن محاولات الاتحاد السكندرية تمثل أي خطورة في بداية الشوط الأول ـ بل وكانت فرص الأهلي الأكثر علي شباك عصام محمود وإن غابت عنها الفعلية وظلت الكرة حائرة وسط الملعب أغلب الفترات‏..‏ فالأهلي اعتمد علي تحركات أحمد بلال والويشي واينو وهشام محمد ومعاونة محدودة من طرفي الملعب عبر أحمد شديد قناوي وأحمد صديق‏..‏ ظهر معاذ الحناوي أغلب الوقت في افساد هجمات الاتحاد بمعاونة محمد سمير وأحمد السيد‏..‏ فيما كانت كل المحاولات الاتحادية عبر ميدو ومحمود صبحي وحسين فهمي وبدعم دائم من أحمد حسن ستاكوذا وخميس جعفر‏.‏*
*وقبل أن يصل الشوط للدقائق الأخيرة بدأ الاتحاد يتحرك أفضل ويشكل خطورة علي مرمي الحارس الصاعد أحمد عادل عبدالمنعم وكانت الأولي كرة من أحمد حسن ستكوذا شتتها دفاع الأهلي لركنية‏..‏ ثم شن حسين فهمي هجمة انتهت بتسديدة حولها دفاع الأهلي لركنية‏.‏*
*ووضح ارتباك لاعبي الأهلي وافتقاد التفاهم في التغطية مما أدي لوقوع أحمد صديق في خطأ دفاعي قاتل مكن محمود شاكر من خطف الكرة ومررها عرضية هيأها محمود صبحي بصدره لعبدالحميد حسن غير المتسلل في ظل بقاء أحمد صديق بالقرب من نقطةالركنية‏,‏ وأودع الكرة في المرمي الخالي في الدقيقة‏37.‏*
*ومع بداية الشوط الثاني بدأ الأهلي في مهمة تعويض الهدف عبر التحضير بالهجوم المنظم لكنه لم يحقق أهداف الفريق في ظل يقظة دفاع الاتحاد وحرصه علي ابعاد الكرة عن منطقة مرماه‏.‏*
*وكان منطقيا أن يجري الجهاز الفني للأهلي تغيراته دفعة واحدة بعد‏13‏ دقيقة‏..‏ ودفع بكل من عماد متعب وأبوتريكة ومحمد بركات بدلا من الويشي وهشام محمد ومحمود سمير أملا في تدارك الموقف‏.‏ ورد الاتحاد بتغيير دفاعي بسحب أحمد حسن ستاكوذا ونزول حسين شكري في محاولة لضبط الايقاع الدفاعي والحفاظ علي التفوق بهدف‏.‏*
*ورغم التغييرات إلا أن الاتحاد خطف الهدف الثاني عبر محمود صبحي الذي عبرت كرته خط مرمي الأهلي قبل أن يكملها ميدو في الشباك‏.‏*


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2008)

انا كتبت  الكلام لروكى يابيتر 
وواضح انه ميعرفش ان مانشستر خسر من فريقين بينافسو على الهبوط السنه اللى فااتت  معلش بقا هعذره 
 وبعدين تحليل المبارة اوكى  كويس
انما هز عرش الاهلى والكلام اللى مفهوش ريحة المنطق دة  مش كويس
الاهلى الاول وهيفضل الاول لغايه انتهاء البطوله 
فين اللى اتهز بقا 
وبردة حاولو تفكرو فى المركز التانى شويه  الجيش شكله ناوي عليه 
واللقاء مش اتفوت  وواضح من سير اللقاء بس ركز انت شويه
شوف تشكيل الاهلى وانت هتعرف 
وشوف توقيت الهدف التانى وانت هتعرف بردة 
ولا اقولك شوف لاعيبه الاهلى كانت بتجرى تجيب الكورة ازاى  وانت هتعرف بردة 


​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> انا كتبت  الكلام لروكى يابيتر
> وواضح انه ميعرفش ان مانشستر خسر من فريقين بينافسو على الهبوط السنه اللى فااتت  معلش بقا هعذره
> وبعدين تحليل المبارة اوكى  كويس
> انما هز عرش الاهلى والكلام اللى مفهوش ريحة المنطق دة  مش كويس
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههه

على رأى الاستاذ بيتر

و لا يسعنى سوى أن اضحك

غصب عنى أضحك
هههههههههه

يا جو باشا الفرق الى أنتة بتقول عليها دى بتصارع على الهبوط دول لو جم يلعبوا مع فريقك الاهلى دة حيطحنوا طحنا:fun_lol:

فلا داعى من المقارنة بين فريق الاهلى و هؤلاء العظماء

لا أطمن مش فى دماغنا الدور التانى ولا التاسع 

كفاااااااااااية علينا أوى كاس مصر الى أنتو طلعطو منو فى الدور الاول*​


----------



## BITAR (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]الأهلي يرفض تصرفات جماهيره الغاضبة للهزيمة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]جوزيه للاعبيه‏:‏ لعبتم كرة الشوارع والحواري‏..‏[/FONT]*​*رفض الجهاز الفني للأهلي تجاوزات جماهيره ضد الفريق بعد خسارته صفر‏/2‏ أمام الاتحاد السكندري في الاسبوع الـ‏26‏ من مسابقة الدوري التي حسمها الفريق بالاحتفاظ بالبطولة للعام الرابع علي التوالي‏.‏*
*وانتقد الجهاز الفني صافرات الاستهجان التي صدرت من جانب الجماهير في نهاية اللقاء وهو ما يعكس حقيقة واحدة‏,‏ وهي ان جماهير النادي لم تعد تتقبل مبدأ الهزيمة حتي بعد الفوز بالبطولة وهو ما يعد منطقا خطيرا وجب مواجهته لأنه ينذر بكارثة حقيقية‏.‏*
*وابدي الجهاز الفني للأهلي غضبه الشديد من تصرفات صدرت عن جماهيره لا مبرر لها خاصة أن الجهاز الفني لن يتراجع عن خططه المستقبلية حتي يرضي الجماهير بينما الجهاز الفني مشغول بالمستقبل‏.‏*
*وكان مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني قد وصف اداء لاعبيه بأنه بعيد عن كرة المحترفين وان الفريق قدم كرة جديدة تلعب في الشوارع والحواري وان غياب بعض اللاعبين ليس مبررا لأن يلقي الفريق هذه الهزيمة‏.‏*​


----------



## BITAR (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*افتراء جوزيه.. جلب الهزيمة للأهلي*​*الديبة*
*افتري جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي عندما اختار توليفة من لاعبي الأهلي الصاعدين لمباراة الاتحاد المكافح وهي مجموعة من لاعبين لم يسبق لبعضهم ان دخلوا في أية تجربة باشراكهم في احدي مباريات الدوري العام فتعذر عليهم أن يثبتوا جدارتهم أو أن يصمدوا أمام فريق الاتحاد الذي مارس معظم لاعبيه في أهم مباريات الدوري وذاقوا الحلو والمر وعرفوا كيف يردون الهزيمة التي تعرضوا لها في الدور الأول من الأهلي بفوزه بهدفين وهنا لابد من كلمة تقدير للكابتن طه بصري ومساعده يحيي إسماعيل. *
*واساء جوزيه عندما أفقد الثالوث الدولي المحترم من لاعبيه أبوتريكة ومتعب وبركات واشركهم بعد ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني ولكن كان اشراكهم بمثابة عقاب لهم واهتزاز لاشخاصهم وكان عليه البدء بهم دون أن يتمسح في انهم مرهقون وضرورة راحتهم.. ولكن الثالوث الدولي تعذر عليه إصلاح نتيجة المباراة ولكن جوزيه تسبب في ان يبدأ أبوتريكة فرصة لم يسبق لعشاقه ان شاهدوا مثلها من أبوتريكة وهو اللاعب المصري الوحيد المرشح في اختيار احسن لاعب في العالم وايضا متعب الذي أهدر فرصة بتجلية الكرة وهو أمام مرمي الاتحاد بثلاثة أمتار.. ثم تعرض بركات لكارت انذار ويرجع سببه ان اعصابه مشدودة من المطب. *
*أما فريق الاتحاد مهاجما ومدافعا وحارس مرمي فيستحق ان نشيد بلاعبيه الذين ظهروا وكأنهم حققوا نتيجة لم يسبق لغيرهم ان حققوها وفعلا لم يهزم الأهلي طوال الموسم وبرغم موقفهم في ترتيب أندية الدوري فقد وضح علي تحركاتهم العزيمة القوية التي دفعتهم إلي البذل والعطاء علي مدي شوطي المباراة وتبادل الهجمات فلم ييأسوا ولم يلجأوا إلي الدفاع علي حساب الهجوم من انهم قد هاجموا حتي كادوا يسجلون الهدف الثالث ودافعوا وتألق حارس مرماهم عصام محمود ولم يستسلم الفريق للدفاع أو التكتل أمام مرماهم ولكنهم رجعوا جميعا هجوما ودفاعا حتي استطاعوا ان يقفلوا الطريق إلي مرماهم وبرغم خطورة هجمات الأهلي في النصف ساعة الأخيرة من المباراة فإن تكتل لاعبي الاتحاد كان وراء تعذر انفراد لاعبي الأهلي وأدت أيضا إلي سوء استغلال العرض التي طالما شاهدت الثالوث الدولي الاهلاوي في المباريات الدولية يسجلون اهدافا من مواقع صعبة مثل ما فعل أبوتريكة في أكثر من فرصة في البطولات التي تألق فيها. *
*واستحق الاتحاد ان يعود فائزا بنقط المباراة الثلاث ومازال أمامه مهمة شاقة لعمل أداءهم يستمر بهذا المستوي حتي يتحقق الأمل المنشود وأن يظل الاتحاد في موقعة الذي يتفق مع اسمه وتاريخه.*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

احب اقول للاخ بيتر الاهلى هو سيد الكرة المصرية يعنى هم لعيبة الاسماعيلى كانو ايه فى النادى الاسماعيلى و دلوقتى بقوا ايه فى النادى الأهلى؟!
و بعدين الرجل تدب مطرح ما تحب 
و الاهلى البطل مهما عملتوا يا زمالكوية
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2008)

احب اهدى اغنيه اتدلع يا كايدهم جوجو التعلب

لكل الزمالكاويه والاسماعلويه  اللى هيطقو من مانويل 
​


----------



## BITAR (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> احب اقول للاخ بيتر الاهلى هو سيد الكرة المصرية يعنى هم لعيبة الاسماعيلى كانو ايه فى النادى الاسماعيلى و دلوقتى بقوا ايه فى النادى الأهلى؟!
> و بعدين الرجل تدب مطرح ما تحب
> و الاهلى البطل مهما عملتوا يا زمالكوية
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*كلاكيت تانى مرة *
*لا يسعنى سوى ان *
*ابتسم*
*ه*
*هه*
*هههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2008)

يا جوجو يا حراااااااااااق ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الف مبروك للقلعة البيضاء ((نادى الزمالك)) بفوزة على فريق الالمونيوم

بــــ 5 أهدااااااااااااااااااااااف مقابل 1 هدف​*


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *الف مبروك للقلعة البيضاء ((نادى الزمالك)) بفوزة على فريق الالمونيوم
> 
> بــــ 5 أهدااااااااااااااااااااااف مقابل 1 هدف​*



*و نعمل واحدة مبروك للاهلى
عشن التلاتة صفر الاخرانية دى:smile02*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 مايو 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف الف مبروك لنادى القلعة الى لونها احمر

بطحنة 3 صفر النهاردة من أنبى

نــيــههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> *و نعمل واحدة مبروك للاهلى
> عشن التلاتة صفر الاخرانية دى:smile02*



*هههههههههههههههههه

يا فضيحتك يا أهـــلى

ولا يسعنى سوى أن 

أكــــركـــــر

هههههههههههه


الشماتة حرام يا جيلان:t30::t30:
*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*فـــين مقالاتك المشتشطة يا أستاذ بيتر

و سمعنى سلام 

صعبان علية يا غالى

ههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2008)

بتفكرونى  بطالب معهد فنى صحى قعد يتريق على دكتور فى كليه الطب جاب جيد جدا مجابش امتياز كالعادة
الهدف من بطوله الدورى الحصول عليها
والاهلى حصل على الدرع رسميا دون هزيمة 
ما بعد تسليم الدرع لا يعنى شيئا
وعلى فكرة فريقك اتغلب 7 مرات بالفريق الاساسى 
والاهلى اتغلب مرتين بس  وبالناشئين 
​


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انبي يلحق بالأهلي الهزيمة الثانية علي التوالي بالدوري*​ 



http://www.yallakora.com/arabic/news/details.aspx?id=46389&Catid=1#​

الهزيمة الثانية علي التوالي للأهلي جاءت علي يد انبي بثلاثية نظيفة في المباراة التي جرت علي ملعب المقاولون العرب ضمن جولات الأسبوع الـ27 للدوري، واستطاعت خبرة انبي أن تتغلب علي "مجموعة الغرباء" اللذين لعبوا باسم النادي الأهلي. 
أحرز أهداف المباراة علاء عيسي في الدقيقة 7 وإسلام عوض في الدقيقة 54 ثم اختتم نفس اللاعب أهداف المباراة في الدقيقة 72 من زمن المباراة. 
وارتفع بذلك الفوز رصيد انبي إلي 39 نقطة ويظل في المركز السابع، ويتجمد رصيد الأهلي بطل المسابقة عند 63 نقطة. 5 دقائق سيطرة تامة من انبي كانت كفيلة ببداية غزوات علي مرمي الأهلي، وفي الدقيقة 7 يسجل علاء عيسي هدف التقدم المبكر لانبي من ضربة حرة مباشرة علي حدود منطقة جزاء الأهلي وضعها بدقة علي يسار محمد الشناوي الحارس الناشئ الذي لا يسأل عن الهدف. لم تشهد الدقائق الـ20 الأولي أي وجود للاعبي الأهلي "ناقصي الخبرة" وظهر احمد بلال ليعلن عن نفسه في الدقيقة 22 حينما انطلق بكرة من وسط الملعب حتى حدود منطقة جزاء انبي وسددها صاروخية ارتطمت بالقائم الأيمن ولم تجد المتابع. 
وكاد احمد محمدي أن يضاعف النتيجة في الدقيقة 27 من كرة عرضية لم يستطع اللحاق بها وهو في حلق المرمي، وفي الدقيقة 31 ارتدي الشناوي قفاز الإجادة وتصدي لكرة صعبة من ضربة رأس داخل منطقة الست ياردات. وطالب لاعبو الأهلي بضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 41 بداعي عرقلة محمود سمير داخل منطقة الجزاء ولكن سمير عثمان حكم اللقاء أشار بمواصلة اللعب. 
وافتتح إسلام عوض الشوط الثاني بهدف التعزيز لانبي في الدقيقة 54 من ضربة رأس ارتقي لها من ركنية وضعها بدون مضايقة من دفاع الأهلي، ثم الغي سمير عثمان بعدها بدقيقة هدفا لانبي بداعي التسلل. وسيطر انبي تماما علي أحداث اللقاء، وتوالت التسديدات علي الشناوي الذي أجاد في أكثر من كرة، وفي الدقيقة 65 أطلق اينو قذيفة مدوية أخرجها عامر محمد حارس انبي بصعوبة إلي ركنية. وشهدت الدقيقة 72 هدفا ثالثا لانبي من تصويبة خادعة لاسلام عوض من علي حدود منطقة الجزاء سكنت شباك الشناوي، وكاد الأهلي أن يقلص النتيجة بعد انطلاقة من شديد قناوي ولكن دفاع انبي تصدي للكرة في اللحظة الأخيرة. وكاد عادل مصطفي أن يحرز هدفا رابعا من تسديدة في الدقيقة 40 أنقذها الشناوي بصعوبة، واستطاع البديل الناشئ هشام محمد لاعب الأهلي أن يلفت الأنظار بتحركاته المجدية فأعطي أكثر من كرة جيدة نالت استحسان المتابعين. 
*شاهد اهداف اللقاء*​


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*إنبي .. فضح الأهلي*​ 
*تلقي فريق الأهلي خسارة " فاضحة " علي يد إنبي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في ختام مباريات الأسبوع السابع والعشرين للدوري .. وهي الخسارة الثانية علي التوالي ل" بطل الدوري " بعدما تم تتويجه رسمياً باللقب الرابع. **خرجت جماهير الفانلة الحمراء " قلقة " علي فريقها قبل المواجهة المرتقبة مع بلاتينيوم الجنوب أفريقي الأحد القادم في بطولة أفريقيا .. رغم أن الأهلي لعب بتشكيل من البدلاء والناشئين.**أحرز أهداف إنبي علاء عيسي وإسلام عوض " هدفين " في الدقائق 6. 55. 75 من المباراة. *​


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الأهلي فتح بنك الهزائم*
*إنبي تلاعب به.. وهزمه بثلاثية نظيفة*​ 
*فشل فريق الأهلي في التخلص من مسلسل الهزائم التي تعرض لها في الفترة **الأخيرة ونال الخسارة الثالثة له علي التوالي صفر/3 أمام إنبي في ختام مباريات الأسبوع ال 27 في السهرة الكروية التي جرت بينهما باستاد المقاولون العرب لتصاب جماهيره بصدمة جديدة وهي تري فريقها وكأنه فتح بنك الهزائم بعد أن تلاعب فريق إنبي بشباب الأهلي وحقق فوزاً مستحقاً بثلاثية افتتحها علاء عيسي واضاف اسلام عوض الهدفين الثاني والثالث. **كان يمكن في ظل تلك المغامرة التي يصر مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني علي خوضها أن تنتهي بهزيمة ثقيلة وادارها من المدرجات لولا تألق الحارس الصاعد محمد الشناوي ووضح في الوقت نفسه غياب الانسجام وقلة الخبرة. **لعل حرص مانويل علي منح نجومه الكبار راحة استعداداً لمباراة بلاتينيوم في البطولة الافريقية المصيرية يعتبر هدفاً كبيراً يفوق مجرد الفوز في مباراة بالدوري حسمها الأهلي وتوج لها بطلا قبل نهايتها بعدة أسابيع. وسط غياب جماهيري تام ومناخ كروي نموذجي يتمثل في الطقس الربيعي وتوافر كل مظاهر الهدوء النفسي بعيداً عن أي ضغوط أو توتر عصبي بدأت أحداث اللقاء بين بطل الدوري والذي حسم البطولة منذ خمسة اسابيع وإنبي الذي يحتل المركز السابع ويلعب بالمنطقة الدافئة ولكن الجديد أن الأهلي لعب بتشكيلة جديدة تعتمد علي مجموعة من الناشئين والشباب بقيادة بعض البدلاء في مقدمتهم أحمد بلال وأحمد شديد قناوي وأحمد صديق ومعتز إينو.. وتلك البداية كانت لابد أن تشهد مبادرة هجومية ونشاطاً مبكراً لإنبي خاصة وأن المباراة تمثل فرصة لإنبي للاستفادة من تلك المغامرة الحمراء **استطاع خط وسط إنبي بقيادة عادل مصطفي وعلاء عيسي وإسلام عوض أن يفرض سيطرته علي منطقة المناورات ومعهم عبدالله رجب وأحمد المحمدي ونجحوا في الضغط علي الأهلي في وسط ملعبه مع الاعتماد علي انطلاقات رأسي الحربة محمد إبراهيم المتألق والذي قام بالهرب من الرقابة وأحمد رءوف. **لم يجد خط دفاع إنبي بقيادة مانو ومحمد يونس وسامح عبدالفضيل صعوبة في تأمين منطقة مرماهم والذي قام بحراسته كان محمد عامر والذي لم يختبر اختباراً حقيقيا. في الوقت نفسه كان أول ظهور حقيقي للأهلي بقيادة نجم الهجوم أحمد بلال والذي تسلم الكرة من هجمة منظمة وانطلق بها وسط دفاع إنبي وسدد صاروخ أرض جو ولكن القائم يتعاطف مع إنبي لترتد الكرة لرأس حربة الأهلي الثاني المهاجم الصاعد محمد إبراهيم ولكنه "يقلش" لتضيع فرصة عمره لتحقيق التعادل. مع مرور الوقت تماسك لاعبو الأهلي والتقطوا الانفاس وزالت رهبة البداية لدي ناشئيه ونظموا صفوفهم في محاولة لمجاراة إنبي وتعويض الهدف وتحمل معتز إينو مسئولية قيادة الوسط مع معاذ الحناوي ومحمد سمير ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من اختراق دفاعات إنبي من العمق في ظل ترابط وتقارب ضغوطه مستفيدين من فاروق الخبرة وعدم قدرة أحمد صديق وشديد قناوي علي التحرك والاختراق من الأجناب. **يضطر مانويل جوزيه للدفع بالورقة الهجومية الوحيدة التي تمتلك قدراً من الخبرة فيلعب رضا الويشي بدلاً من محمد إبراهيم ليحصل بذلك علي فرصة جديدة لعله يثبت نفسه واحقيته في البقاء داخل القلعة الحمراء بينما يلعب أحمد عبدالظاهر في هجوم إنبي بدلاً من محمد إبراهيم.. ولكن أحمد عبدالظاهر يهدر فرصة عمره وهو منفرد بمرمي الأهلي وسدد في محمد الشناوي والذي خرج في التوقيت المناسب ليؤكد انه خامة طيبة مع محمد سمير المدافع المتألق والذي يعد هو الآخر مكسباً جديداً للأهلي. في المقابل نجد أن بداية الشوط الثاني كانت انشط للاهلي من سابقه لترتفع حرارة المباراة فالأهلي يسعي للتعويض للخروج من نسيج مسلسل الخسائر ووضح ذلك من خلال انطلاقات ثلاثي الوسط إينو والحناوي وسمير في محاولة لدعم ثنائي الهجوم ولكن دفاع الأهلي كان لها بالمرصاد. **ينقذ محمد الشناوي صاروخ أرض أرض من أحمد رءوف ويحولها لضربة ركنية. يسجل إسلام عوض الهدف الثاني لإنبي من ضربة رأس رائعة اثر الضربة الركنية التي لعبها عبدالله رجب لتزداد مهمة لاعبي الأهلي صعوبة لخط الوسط والذي تاه تماما أمام فريق إنبي **يخرج إسلام عوض نجم المباراة ويلعب بدلاً منه أيمن سعيد لدعم خط الوسط لضمان الحفاظ علي قدرات إنبي في الاستحواذ والسيطرة علي الكرة ومجريات اللعب. ويجني إنبي ثمار هذا التفوق الميداني بهدف رائع ونموذجي بتسديدة ساحرة لنجم خط الوسط إسلام عوض ليرفع النتيجة 3/صفر لصالح فريقه. يلعب هشام حسين وأحمد سعيد بدلاً من محمود سمير ومعاذ الحناوي ومحاولة لانقاذ ماء الوجه وإعادة الحيوية والقوة والنشاط في ولكن أيمن سعيد يقلد احمد عبدالظاهر في اهدار هدف مؤكد بعد نزوله مباشرة.. وينقذ مانو إنبي من فرصة مؤكدة من تمريره لاحمد شديد قناوي والذي أجاد بعد قوات الأوان ولعب كرة عرضية أمام المرمي ولكن مانو شتتها من امام رضا الويشي والذي لم يتمكن من اضافة اي تعزيز لاستيراتيجية الأهلي الهجومية لينتهي اللقاء بفوز إنبي بثلاثية نظيفة*​


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*جوزيه يغامر بسمعة الأهلي*​
*نعم فاز الأهلي بدرع الدوري العام للموسم الحالي وحقق نتائج طيبة علي كل الفرق التي قابلها حتي تأكد من الفوز بالبطولة.. لكن فجأة وبدون مقدمات فوجئ النادي بأن جوزيه يشرك حزمة من لاعبي النادي من الشباب في المباريات المتبقية. علي الرغم من إعلانه سابقاً في أحد المؤتمرات الصحفية عدم اقتناعه بأي لاعب من الناشئين. أي أن الأمر يقتضي أن يغلق النادي الكبير باب قطاع الناشئين بالضبة والمفتاح ولا ينفق عليه الملايين من الجنيهات ويقوم بتسريح مدربيه وإدارييه ويعتمد علي شراء اللاعبين المميزين من الأندية الأخري.. ويا دار ما دخلك شر.. *
*النادي الأهلي أشعل نار المنافسة علي مؤخرة الجدول رغم أنه لا ناقة له ولا جمل في هذه المنطقة علي الإطلاق. لكنه أعطي الفرصة لفريق ضعيف بالفوز علي لاعبيه الصغار. وبذلك أهدر مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص الذي ينادي به النادي علي مدي تاريخه.. كان من الممكن أن يستعين الأهلي بقوته الضاربة حتي آخر لحظة. فإذا حقق الفوز في أي مباراة أو اطمأن للنتيجة سحب العناصر التي يدعي مدربه جوزيه أنها مرهقة لإراحتها.. كما أن الدفع بهذه المجموعة من اللاعبين الصاعدين لن يفيدهم في شيء لأن المواجهة غير متكافئة علي الإطلاق بينهم وبين الفرق التي يلعبون أمامها.. فلاعب مثل محمد الشناوي حارس المرمي من الممكن ألا تقوم له قائمة بعد مباراة إنبي لأنه تعرض لضغط نفسي رهيب يفقد أي حارس حتي ولو كان كبيراً توازنه. وربما عقله! *
*كما أن عدم وجود قائد مخضرم داخل الملعب يوجه هؤلاء اللاعبين أضر بهم ولم يفدهم بشيء.. ولكن يبدو أن المسيو جوزيه أراد أن يؤكد لإدارة النادي أن ناشئيه لا يصلحون للإنضمام للفريق الأول بدليل أنه منح معظمهم الفرصة في مثل هذه المباريات.. *
*الحدق يفهم: *
*"شراء العبد ولا تربيته" *


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الأهلي دفع ثمن غرور جوزيه*​ 

*مازالت لعنة الهزائم تطارد الأهلي فقد تلقي الفريق أمس الهزيمة الثانية له علي التوالي في الدوري وكانت علي يد إنبي وبالثلاثة. لم يكن حال الأهلي بالأمس يسر عدواً ولاحبيباً.. فقد دفع الأهلي فاتورة مغامرة غير محسوبة من مديره الفني الموقوف جوزيه الذي أشرك فريقاً كاملاً من الناشئين والاحتياطيين فعاقبه أولاد أنور سلامة بثلاثية نظيفة مع الرأفة بواقع هدف لعلاء عيسي في الدقيقة السادسة من الشوط الأول وهدفين لإسلام عوض في الدقيقتين 11 و26 من الشوط الثاني. كان في مقدور إنبي أن يخرج فائزاً بنصف دستة أهداف علي الأقل لولا تألق الحارس الناشيء المغلوب علي أمره محمد الشناوي والذي انقذ مرماه من عدة أهداف محققة ولايسأل عن هدفين من الثلاثة. ظلم جوزيه الذي شاهد المباراة من المدرجات علاء ميهوب الذي قاد الفريق من الملعب لسفر حسام البدري عندما وضعه في احرج موقف! *
*كان يجب علي جوزيه أن يشرك الأساسيين في الشوط الأول علي الأقل ثم يدفع بالاحتياطيين والناشئين في الشوط الثاني لانه من الظلم أن يتم وضع هؤلاء اللاعبين سواء العائدون من الاصابة أو الذين لم يلعبوا منذ فترات طويلة أو الناشئون والشباب.وهنا جوزيه إما متهور وإما خبيث وغالباً الاثنان معاً!!.. فهو متهور لأنه لعب بهذا الفريق الغريب والعجيب وبحجة ادخار الأساسيين لمباراة بلاتينيوم ستارز في دوري أبطال أفريقيا. وخبيث لأنه اراد أن يكشف أن قاعدة الناشئين بالنادي ليست علي المستوي علي أمل أن يملي شروطه ويشتري له النادي اللاعبين الذين طلبهم!! *
*لعب الفريقان بطريقة واحدة تقريبا هي 3/5/2 كان إنبي بفضل فارق الخبرة والانسجام الأفضل في تطبيقها من خلال تفوقه دفاعا ووسطا وهجوما.. وشكل خطورة كبيرة علي مرمي الحارس الناشئ محمد الشناوي والذي اجاد في بعض الاوقات واهتز في اوقات أخري نجح إنبي في استغلال الأجناب أحمد المحمدي وأحمد رءوف في اليمين وعبدالله رجب وعلاء عيسي في اليسار وانطلاقات عادل مصطفي ومحمد ابراهيم من العمق. ونجح إنبي في خطف هدف مبكر في الدقيقة السادسة من ضربة حرة من مسافة 25 ياردة تصدي لها علاء عيسي الذي وضعها بيسراه قوية في الزاوية اليسري العليا لمرمي الشناوي الذي لا يسأل عنها أربك هذا الهدف المبكر دفاع الاهلي وتكررت الضربات الركنية واهتز دفاع الاهلي الذي غاب عنه كل نجومه لاسباب مختلفة النحاس واحمد السيد واحمد فتحي وجيلبرتو. **فقد كانت المرة الاولي التي يلعب فيها الثلاثي رامي عادل العائد من الاصابة والناشيء معاذ الحناوي بالاضافة الي الواعد محمد سمير الذي لم يكتسب الخبرة بعد. لم يكن خط الوسط الاهلاوي المكون من معتز اينو العائد من الاصابة بعد غياب طويل والناشيء محمد محمود بالاضافة إلي محمود سمير القادم من الترسانة والطرفان احمد شديد قناوي واحمد صديق في نفس مستوي خط وسط إنبي الذي كان شعلة نشاط وخطورة والمكون من اسلام عوض وعلاء عيسي وعادل مصطفي بالاضافة الي الطرفين احمد المحمدي وعبدالله رجب لذلك كان وصول هجوم انبي متواصلا ومستمرا وخطيرا ولذلك شهدنا محمد ابراهيم وأحمد رءوف مرات ومرات في منطقة جزاء الأهلي يشكلان خطورة كبيرة علي محمد الشناوي الذي تألق اكثر من مرة في انقاذ مرماه من اهداف محققة اهمها من ضربة رأس أحمد رءوف في الدقيقة .29 **بينما لم يشكل خط هجوم الاهلي اية خطورة حقيقية باستثناء الصاروخ الذي اطلقه احمد بلال المهاجم المخضرم في الدقيقة 21 وحالفه سوء حظ شديد عندما منع القائم الايمن هدفا مؤكدا ولم يظهر محمد ابراهيم حجازي الشهير بماندو الا في تسديدة من خارج المنطقة امسكها حارس انبي بثبات. وعموما يحسب للأهلي أنه نشط في النصف الثاني من الشوط وظهر ندا قويا لفريق إنبي ولكن بلا انياب حقيقية لفارق الخبرة والانسجام كما قلنا. أعطي أنور سلامة المدير الفني لإنبي ومعاونه هاني رمزي تعليمات صريحة للاعبين بضرورة الضغط علي الأهلي وزيادة حصيلة الأهداف استغلالاً لهذه الفرصة الذهبية وتحقق لهم ما أرادوا وسجل إسلام عوض هدفين رائعين الأول بضربة رأس إثر ضربة ركنية والثاني من تسديدة رائعة وضعها في الزاوية اليسري العليا للمرمي. بدأ الشوط الثاني بتغييرين.. حيث لعب أحمد عبدالظاهر بدلاً من أحمد إبراهيم في هجوم إنبي ورضا الويشي بدلاً من "ماندو" في هجوم الأهلي. وإذا كان تغيير إنبي قد نجح في زيادة القوة والخطورة الهجومية.. فإن تغيير الأهلي فشل فشلاً ذريعاً حيث لم يضف رضا الويشي أي جديد.. بل كان ماندو أفضل منه!! *
*واصل إنبي هجومه وخطورته علي الأهلي بفضل سيطرة وسط إنبي وهجومه علي مجريات الأمور تماماً وبذلك إينو مجهوداً مضاعفاً ولكنه فشل بمفرده في مجارات لاعبي وسط إنبي عادل مصطفي وإسلام عوض وعلاء عيسي.. وارتبك مدافعو الأهلي أمام أحمد رؤوف وأحمد المحمدي وأحمد عبدالظاهر واكتفي إنبي بهدفين لإسلام عوض وأهدر أحمد عبدالظاهر وأحمد رؤوف عدة أهداف إما لبراعة محمد الشناوي أو لرعونة المهاجمين!! *
*وفي المقابل حاول أحمد شديد قناوي كثيراً وكذلك معتز إينو لكن كل هذه المحاولات كانت فردية وغير مؤثرة باستثناء الصاروخ الذي أطلقه معتز إينو في الدقيقة 20 وأنقذه حارس إنبي عامر عامر ببراعة إلي ضربة ركنية. حاول جوزيه الذي كان يتصل من خلال الموبايل بعلاء ميهوب عبر مترجمه تعديل أداء الفريق باشراك هشام حسن بدلاً من محمود سمير "الحاضر الغائب" وأحمد سعيد بدلاً من معاذ الحناوي ولكن ظلت الأمور كما هي هجوم لإنبي وانهيار أهلاوي.. ولولا ستر ربنا لخرج الأهلي بفضيحة أكبر*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أشجينا كمان و كمان يا بيتر باشا

مــ،،،ـــين يقدر يــرد على الكلام دة بس يا عينى!!!!!

الف سلامة على الاهلى و يبقى يقابلنى فى متش يوم الحدـــ​*


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلام مواقع وصحفيين هابطين 
امثال محمد جاب الله 
 جوزيه  مبيلعبش ناشئين خالص 
يلعب الناشئين  جوزيه مغرور 
طيب قولى يلعب ازاى علشان يعجبكم وهو واخد الدورى  وواخد فرق الدورى كلها  ذهابا وايابا  باللعب  طبعا 
والكلام اللى ناقله بيتر ما شاء الله بينم عن حقد الناس اللى كتبت  الكلام  ده عن الاهلى 
ولكن متنسوش الاهلى كان بيلعب  بالشباب  والاحتياطى
وفريق الاسماعيلى  بالاساسى خسران 4 او 3 مرت وشويه تعادلات قد كدة
والزمالك عد بقا 
7 هزيمة  وبتاع 5 تعادلات 
واللى عمالين يقولو حارس المرمى شال 3  
دة  مكملش 20 سنه 
شوفو اوسه اللى اخد من الاهلى  28 جون 
وخد هو و وحيد السنه دى بتاع 24 جون 
يلا يا حلوين  
شكلكم قمامير  اوى وانتو اعضاء فى نادى السته 
والف سلامة على استاد الاسماعيليه 
الاسماعيلى انضرب فى عقر داره يا رجااااااااااله ​


----------



## BITAR (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




> الاسماعيلى انضرب فى عقر داره يا رجااااااااااله


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*العيب فى الى ضرب *
*ولا *
*الى انضرب*
*العيب فى المتهجم *
*ام *
*فى *
*المتهجم عليه*
*طيب ما علينا*
*اتفرجت على مباريات السله*
*وجمهور الاهلى المهذب*
​


----------



## BITAR (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الإدارة تناشد الجماهير الإقبال بعد خفض تذاكر المباراة*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]جماهير الأهلي لن تغفر لجوزيه حرق البدلاء والناشئين بدلا من منحهم فرصة حقيقية[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]




[/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]انبي نجح في تحقيق فوز كبير [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]علي الأهلي بثلاثية نظيفة[/FONT][/FONT]*​*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]جماهير الاهلي مصدومة في مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم.. وربما لا تغفر له حرق البدلاء والناشئين في مواجهة حسم بطولة الدوري قبل نهاية المسابقة بخمسة اسابيع كاملة ..الخبراء ومنهم المنتمون للقلعة الحمراء لم يجدوا مبررا منطقيا واحدا لتفريغ الفريق من نجومه والدفع بأبطال الدكة من البدلاء والصاعدين ليخسر مباراتي الاتحاد وانبي 2/­ و3/صفر في ملعبي الكلية الحربية والجبل الاخضر بالقاهرة في سابقة قد تكون الاولي في تاريخ بطل الدوري أربع سنوات متتالية وحامل 32 درعا من 51 موسما!! كان علي جوزيه ان يدفع بالتدريج لبعض اللاعبين الذين يتوسم فيهم الموهبة والاستعداد لاخذ فرصة حقيقية للاختبار مع النجوم ليسندوه ويعلموه ويأخذوا بيده عندما يتعثر في الملعب.. وقد خالجني شعور خفي بوجود نية لحرق بعض اللاعبين بعينهم حتي لايتحدثوا عن عدم اشراكهم في المباريات مثل احمد شديد قناوي واحمد بلال وحتي معتز اينو العائد من اصابة بكسر في ساعده.. وتساءل البعض عن كيفية اثبات لاعب مثل محمود سمير القادم من الترسانة وجوده وسط مجموعة غير متجانسة اغلبهم من الشباب قليل الخبرة الذي لم يتعود يلعب مع الكبار.. ونتيجة للفكرة العبقرية لجوزيه احجمت الجماهيرعن الذهاب للملاعب التي ظهرت خاوية لانها لا تريد أن تري فانلة البطل تهان أمام الفرق الاخري واكتفي من ذهب للاستاد بوضع أيديهم علي خدهم يتجرعون الحسرة بينما تابع الباقون بالمنازل تحليلات الخبراء وبينهم المحترم جدا د. طه اسماعيل للتجربة الغريبة للاهلي!! ومع هذا كان للتجربة بعض الايجابيات حتي لا نوصف بالتحامل علي المدير الفني.. فقد حصل الاساسيون علي راحة مطلوبة قبل لقاء العودة مع بلاتينيوم بطل جنوب افريقيا يوم الاحد في لقاء العودة لدور ال16 للابطال الافريقي باستاد القاهرة..ايضا افرزت التجربة ظهور بعض العناصر الواعدة من الناشئين الذين يستحقون فرصة حقيقية في الموسم القادم بينهم الحارس الصاعد محمد الشناوي الذي لا يسأل عن الاهداف الثلاثة التي دخلت مرماه بسبب نقص الخبرة وعدم التفاهم بين كل اللاعبين وخاصة المدافعين، ومعه ثلاثة وجوه أخري منهم محمد سمير الظهير الحر ومعاذ الحناوي قلب الوسط المدافع وهشام محمد المدافع.. لكن ظهور هذا الرباعي لا يمنع التأكيد علي ان الباقي لا يتحملون النتائج السيئة ولا حتي سوء الاداء في الملعب وهم يواجهون فرقا كبيرة تاريخا مثل الاتحاد الذي لعب المباراة ولابديل امامه عن الفوز أو التعادل علي الاقل في صراعه من اجل البقاء في دوري الاضواء.. وربما كانت هذه الهزيمة الاقل وقعا سلبيا علي نفوس الاهلوية وغيرهم لحاجتنا جميعا لاستمرار ممثل العاصمة الصيفية في دوري الاضواء.. ولا يمكن اغفال حق انورسلامة وجهازه المعاون وكلهم ابناء الاهلي وبينهم علاء عبدالصادق مدير الكرة الحالي لانبي والسابق للاهلي في ان يؤكدوا جدارتهم في أي موقع سواء داخل بيتهم الكبير او أي مكان آخر بدليل النتائج التي حققها الفريق في الدور الثاني ونجاحهم في مزاحمة الكبار اصحاب المراكز الاولي بالوصول الي النقطة 39 متساويا مع بتروجيت في المركز السادس.. علي العموم التجربة خاضعة للتقييم من جانب الخبراء والمحلليين وكذلك الايام القادمة التي قد تثبت صحة فكر المدير الفني الاجنبي المحترف او عدم صحتها[/FONT]​[/FONT]​*​[/FONT]​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2008)

الاهلى كان لازم يريح لاعيبته  علشان الماتش الافريقى المهم 
ومش زنب جوزيه ان الفريق يتصاب منه 2 من اعمدة الفريق والتالت يهرب وشادى يتصاب وامير عبد الحميد يتصاب 
دة حتى هشام محمد كان هيجيله  رباط صليبى النهاردة 
العين فلقت الحجر 
وجمهور المصرى مضربش من الباب للطاق  مش كنتو بتشجعو الاسماعيلى طول الماتش  وجم فى اخر الماتش كسرو الاستاد ​


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




> وجمهور المصرى مضربش من الباب للطاق مش كنتو بتشجعو الاسماعيلى طول الماتش وجم فى اخر الماتش كسرو الاستاد


*عروستى*
*هههههههههههههههه*​​​


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*صح النوم يا إدارة الأهلي *​*جماهير الأهلي مستاءة.. حزينة.. غضبانة.. ترفض السياسة التي يتبعها الجهاز الفني هذه الأيام باشراك الناشئين في مباريات الدوري الباقية بعد ان حصد البطولة.. جماهير الأهلي التي طالما تتغني بفريقها* *واسمه وانجازاته.. وتاريخه.. ونجومه غير راضية علي حرمان الفريق من اشتراك النجوم بحجة الراحة.. نفهم إذا كان جهاز الكرة بالأهلي يري في اشتراك الناشئين فرصة لظهور نجم أو أكثر.. أو اختيار مجموعة من أجل قيدها في الموسم القادم أو بيعها.. أو حتي راحة النجوم التي تواجه مباراة أفريقية فلا يكون بالعدد الكم والكيف الذي حدث في مباراة إنبي والتي ألغاها النادي الأهلي من حساباته وكانت النتيجة الفضيحة الكبري التي لحقت ببطل أفريقيا.. وبطل الدوري.. نفهم إذا أراد الجهاز الفني منح بعض النجوم راحة من أجل مباراة الأحد خاصة إذا كانت هناك فترة سماح كبيرة قبل انطلاق دوري المجموعات الأفريقي إذا وصل إليه الفريق ألا تكون هذه الراحة للجميع وألا يكون الدفع بوجوه جديدة بهذا الكم وهم غير مؤهلين لمواجهات الدوري في هذه المرحلة الهامة والتي تخص المنافسين أكثر من فريقهم.. أفهم ان يحافظ الجهاز علي قوام الفريق مع الدفع بعدد محدود سواء من الاحتياطيين أو الوجوه الجديدة حتي تتلاحم الخبرات ولا يظهر البطل بتلك الصورة المهزوزة التي جاء عليها أداؤه في المباراة الأخيرة ومن قبلها مباراة الاتحاد اللتان انهزمهما. **ثم هناك سؤال هل فريق الأهلي هو ال 14 لاعبا الذين يؤدون المباريات والذين حققوا البطولة أين باقي ال 16 لاعبا المقيدين في القائمة.. أين وجودهم وأين مكانهم في الفريق ومن المسئول عن عدم اعدادهم الاعداد الكافي لمواجهة مثل هذه الأمور حتي يضطر الجهاز للاستعانة بناشئين تحت 18 أو 16 سنة ودفعهم إلي نار منافسات الدوري والظهور بتلك الصورة المخزية التي لم يتعودها جمهور الأهلي. **ثم نقطة أخري وضعت الأهلي في موضع الاتهام حيث ان هزائم الأهلي المترتبة عن سوء التخطيط وفوز المنافسين المحتاجين لكل نقطة جعلت الآخرين يتهمون الأهلي بعدم النظر لتكافئ الفرص بين الجميع لأن الحلقة كلها متصلة ببعضها حيث مازال الموقف معلقا بالنسبة لفرق المؤخرة. **إن إدارة الأهلي مطالبة خلال المباريات الثلاث الباقية بالتدخل حماية لاسم فريق كبير صاحب بطولات وحماية للمسابقة ذاتها في ألا تخرج عن إطار التكافؤ حتي يأخذ الجميع حقه سواء في البقاء أو الهبوط كما حصل الأهلي نفسه علي حقه في الحصول علي البطولة.*​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2008)

والكاتب المحترم اللى كتب المقاله الاخيرة دى   عمل استبيان لجماهير الاهلى ولا سئل جيرانه بس 
وبمناسبه عروستك 
جمهور المصرى  اللى فريقه ضمن خلاص البقاء فى الدورى  هيهجمو عليكم ليه 
مش علشان اشارات جمهوركم للاعيبه ان العلقة برة 
​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*مبروك الاسماعيلى بقى تانى الدورى حتى الان 

ربنا يخليلكم الحكم الى يطرد 2 من طلائع الجيش و يجعل ملعب المباراة أرض فضاء يجرى فيها الاسماعيلى​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الف مبروك لنادى القلعة البيضاء بفوزة 1-0 على نادى الترسانة​*




*صدق الى قال 

نادى الـفــ،،ـــن و الهنــ،،ـدزة

هل من منافس؟؟!!​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2008)

_الاهلى حبيب الملاين
الزمالك حبيب الملاليم​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## captive2010 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



kokoman قال:


>




انت ميه ميه يا كوكو


----------



## جورج الناظر (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ولا بحب الاهلي ولا الزمالك 
حب كله لدرويش الي الي خيرهم علي نادي القرن والمبادي 
من غير الدرويش كوره في مصر مفيش   لو عايز تجيب جون اطلب عياله ابو جريشه علي التلفون 
ومبروك عليكم احمد فتحي المصاب وسيد معوق


----------



## oesi no (17 مايو 2008)

ومبروك عليكم الاتنين بتوع المحله يا دراويشى ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> ومبروك عليكم الاتنين بتوع المحله يا دراويشى ​




*و أنتو كمان مبروك عليكم يا شياطين ال 2-1 بالعااااافية على الالمونيوم فى أخر ثانية*​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2008)

ما شاء الله عليكم يعنى  جايبين جون فى الدقيقة 90 بكورة من بعيد وفى نص الجون  
الاهلى جايب  الجون فى الدقيقة 87  
بص لفريقك الاول ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*نص الجون أية بس 

دة صاروخ لا يصد و لا يرد ولا يفض

حد من فريقك يعرف يشوط كورة زى دى أصلا؟!!!​*


----------



## جورج الناظر (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك علينا المركز التالت 
والسنه الجيه هنخد الدوري بس الاهلي يسيب اللعيبه


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*جوزيه اشترط *
*عمر جمال*
*محمد فضل*
*شريف عبد الفضيل*
*على اساس انه ضامن *
*حسنى عبد ربه*
*للتوقيع للاهلى *
*لاستمراره مدربا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*سلملى على مبادىء نادى القرن الافريقى*
*سيد معوق وبركات ان شاء الله*
*سوف يلحقوا باحمد فتحى وعماد النحاس*
*واشرب يا اهلى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2008)

مفيش مصدر لكلامك عمر جمال وشريف مضو للاسماعيلى 5 سنين 
انت بتشجع الاسماعيلى فعلا ؟​


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الايام بيننا*
*وأسال احمد حسن *
*الوافد القادم من المحله*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وماذا قال عن الاهلى والذمالك *
*قبل الانتقال للاهلى *
*وبعد الانتقال للاهلى*
*وسلملى على مبادىء الاهلى*
*عدلى القيعى والطفل المدلل الخطيب*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

و الله على رايك يا أستاذ بيتر

من غير مصارد ولا غيرة

الموضوع أصبح كدة خلاص​*الاسماعيلى يربى و الاهلى يشترى​*


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بعد وضع إحدى قدميه في ميت عقبة*
*هداف المحلة يراوغ الزمالك ويوقع رسميا للنادي الأهلي*​ 
*



*​*نجح النادي الأهلي بطل الدوري المصري لكرة القدم في الحصول علي خدمات هداف فريق غزل المحلة أحمد حسن، ليحسم الصراع علي صفقة اللاعب مع غريمة اللدود الزمالك لصالحه بعد أن كان اللاعب علي عتبات النادي الأبيض، مقابل مليونين و600 الف جنية.*
*ووجه مسئولو الأهلي لكمة قوية إلي الزمالك في صراع الانتقالات الصيفية بعد أن بات التنافس علي اللاعبين بين قطبي الكرة المصرية أشبه بصراع علي حلبة ملاكمة، يغلب عليه تبادل اللكمات و"الضرب تحت الحزام" في ظل غياب واضح للصراحة والوضوح في التفاوض وانعدام الشفافية في العروض، كالتي نشهدها في انتقالات اللاعبين بين مختلف دول العالم المتقدم منها كرويا والنامي.*
*وكان لاعب المحلة أحمد حسن قاب قوسين أو أدني من التوقيع لنادي الزمالك، خاصة بعد توصل الأخير إلي اتفاق مبدئي مع مسئولي المحلة لضم اللاعب مقابل مليونين و 600 ألف جنية، قبل أن يدخل الأهلي علي خط المفاوضات وعرض نفس مبلغ منافسه، حتي حسمت رغبة اللاعب وجهته في الموسم القادم ودفاعه عن ألوان القلعة الحمراء.*
*وتناقلت وسائل الإعلام في الأيام الأخيرة خبر مفاوضات اللاعب مع نادي الزمالك والتي وصلت الي مراحل متقدمة، خاصة مع نشر تصريح للاعب في أحد المواقع التابعة للنادي الأبيض حول رغبته في الانتقال للزمالك واللعب الي جوار شيكابالا وجمال حمزة.*
*وفي المقابل أكد مسئولو المحلة علي عدم وجود عرض رسمي لضم مهاجم الفريق سوي عرض الزمالك، وهو ما ركن اليه ابناء ميت عقبة وطمئن القلوب وحملهم علي خفض العرض المادي الي مليونين و600 ألف بدلا من مليونين و 750 ألف جنيه.*
*



*
*وفي سرية وهدوء عمل مسئولو الأهلي علي سرعة انهاء ضم اللاعب عبر اتصالات مكثفة من جانب حسام البدري المدرب العام للفريق والقائم بأعمال مدير الكرة بالأهلي بمهاجم المحلة، وعدلي القيعي مهندس صفقات الفريق الأحمر بمسئولى النادي، وبالفعل أرسل الأهلي فاكساً رسمياً لغزل المحلة يوم السبت الماضي يخبره فيه برغبته في ضم اللاعب مقابل نفس المقابل المادي الذي توقف عنده عرض الزمالك.*​*وقام اللاعب بالإتفاق مع وكيل أعماله تامر النحاس بإرسال خطاباً رسمياً لإدارة ناديه برغبته في الإنضمام للنادي الأهلي، وقام بتوقيع عقد إنضمامه له، بعد مماطلة وتهرب من أحمد توفيق حافظ عضو مجلس ادارة الزمالك والمكلف بانهاء صفقة اللاعب، في ظل تكتم شديد تكلل في النهاية بالحصول علي توقيع اللاعب رسميا.*
*وفور تناقل انباء توقيع اللاعب للأهلي أعرب الجانب الأبيض عن استياءه من سير المفاوضات، ووصف موقع الزمالك الرسمي علي شبكة الأنترنت الصفقة بأنها "مشبوهة"، مؤكدا أن مسئولى الزمالك اتموا الإتفاق على كافة التفاصيل مع مسئولى غزل المحلة وأن اللاعب قد قام صباح أمس الأحد بالاتصال بـ أحمد توفيق حافظ وطالبه بسرعة انهاء التعاقد ودفع المقابل المادى للمحلة وبالفعل اتفق أحمد توفيق مع فؤاد عبد العليم رئيس نادى غزل المحلة على أن يأتى وفد فى تمام الواحدة ظهر اليوم الأثنين لاتمام انتقال اللاعب إلى الزمالك .*
*وإتهم الموقع مسئولى غزل المحلة بالتواطؤ مع الأهلي لانهاء الصفقة لصالح الأخير، بعدما صرح في أكثر من مناسبة بعدم وجود عروض مقدمة من الأهلى لضم اللاعب، وأن عرض الزمالك هو الوحيد.*
*والغريب في الأمر أن الموقع أكد "أن مسئولى الزمالك لم يفقدوا الأمل وسوف يتم إرسال فاكس غدا لنادى غزل المحلة لطلب شراء اللاعب، وإذا تم انتقال اللاعب إلى الأهلى فسوف يتخذ مسئولو الزمالك كافة الإجراءات للحفاظ على حقوقه".*
*



*​*وفي الوقت الذي تناثرت فيه الأنباء داخل أروقة نادي المحلة عن توقيع أحمد حسن رسميا للنادي الأهلي مقابل 2 مليون و600 ألف جنيه وحصول المحلة بالفعل على شيك بالمبلغ، وإرسال الاستغناء الخاص باللاعب إلي الأهلي، إلا أن أحد داخل النادي الأهلي لم يعلن رسميا عن ضم اللاعب أو توقيع العقود.*
*فيما اكتفي القيعي بالتأكيد علي أن اللاعب إقترب كثيرا من التوقيع للنادي الأهلي، إلا أن شيئا لم يتم بشكل رسمي إلي الأن.*
*وتعد صفقة أحمد حسن هداف الفلاحين هي الرابعة للأهلي في إطار سعية لتدعيم الصفوف للموسم القادم بعد التعاقد مع أحمد حسن قائد منتخب الفراعنة ونجم فريق اندرلخت البلجيكي، وسيد معوض لاعب الاسماعيلي السابق وطرابزون التركي وهاني العجيزي مهاجم بلدية المحلة.*
*جدير بالذكر أن الطريقة التي انتقل بها أحمد حسن إلي الأهلي هي الثمة الغالبة علي سوق الأنتقالات بين القطبين في الأعوام الأخيرة، حيث نجح الأهلي في ضم محمد عبد الله (الإسماعيلي) وعمرو سماكة (الترسانة) وأكوتي مانساه(المصري) واحمد عادل (الأوليمبي) من علي أبواب النادي الأبيض، فيما خطف الزمالك عمرو زكي (لوكومتيف موسكو) وشيكابالا (باوك اليوناني) ومصطفي جعفر (بلدية المحلة) ومحمود فتح الله (المحلة) من أمام عتبات النادي القاهري .. لتصبح سياسة الخطف والمغالاة هي المسيطرة علي علاقة قلعتي كرة القدم في مصر.*​*بالمناسبه*
*اين محمد عبدالله*
*اين عمرو سماكه*
*اين اكوتى منساه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2008)

حوش اللى وقع منك يا عباس 
3 خبطات فى الراس 
احمد حسن فى الاهلى  ( دروجبا مصر  زى ما قال عليه ههههههههههههه)
المصريه للاتصالات  غلب الزمالك 3  مقابل 2 
المركز المفضل راح للاسماعيلى  اللى هو المركز التانى 
احمد حسن الاهلى خلص فيه فى يوم واحد  انتو اللى كنتو عاوزين تدفعو بالتقسيط  واحنا بتوع الكاش
والزمالك منفضله بقاله شهر 
يبقا احنا بنخطف اللعيبه كدة 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جورج الناظر (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاهلي هيقضل طوال عمره فريق عوجيز 
ممكن اطلب طب 
بصو لصوره عدلي القيعي شبه الشطان بودنه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> المصريه للاتصالات غلب الزمالك 3 مقابل 2​



مفروض كنت تقول الزمالك أتغلب للمصرية للاتصالات

الزمالك أتغلب للمصرية مجاملة للفريق للبقاء فى الدورى الممتاز و ليس ضعف من الفريق!!!!!!​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جورج الناظر قال:


> الاهلي هيقضل طوال عمره فريق عوجيز
> ممكن اطلب طب
> بصو لصوره عدلي القيعي شبه الشطان بودنه



من كتر البلايين الى على قلبة من شغلانة سمسرة اللعيبة من نادى الاسماعيلى الى النادى الاهلى:t30:
ههههههههههه​


----------



## جورج الناظر (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

علي فكره حسني عبد ربه في الاسماعيلي 
وسلملي علي عدلي القعي واحمد فتحي المصاب زي اكوتي منساه فلوس كتير يا حرام


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الى بيجى حرام بيروح حرام*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*شحاتة اختار القائمة النهائية لتصفيات المونديال
شيكابالا و9 وجوه جديدة في المنتخب واستبعاد بركات وحمزة
**رضوان الزياتي
**أعلن حسن شحاتة المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم القائمة النهائية للاعبين لخوض المرحلة الأولي لتصفيات كأس العالم والتي تشمل 4 مباريات هي: الكونغو الديمقراطية وجيبوتي ومالاوي ذهابا وعودة أيام 1 و6 و14 و22 يونيو القادمة. 
تضم القائمة 30 لاعبا هم: عصام الحضري ومحمد عبدالمنصف ومحمد صبحي وأمير عبدالحميد ووائل جمعة وهاني سعيد ومحمود فتح الله وأمير عزمي مجاهد وهاني سعيد وشريف عبدالفضيل وحسني عبدربه وأحمد حسن وحسام غالي وحسن مصطفي وأحمد المحمدي وهاني سعيد "حرس الحدود" ومحمد عبدالشافي واسلام عوض ومحمد ابراهيم وعبدالعزيز توفيق وأحمد سمير فرج وعبدالسلام نجاح ومحمد أبو تريكة وعماد متعب وعمرو زكي ومحمد فضل ومحمد زيدان وعبدالله السعيد وأحمد عيد عبدالملك وأحمد رؤوف وشيكابالا. 
وتضم القائمة 9 وجوه تدخل المنتخب لأول مرة وهم: أمير عبدالحميد حارس الأهلي وهاني سعيد مدافع حرس الحدود ومحمد عبدالشافي ظهير أيسر غزل المحلة ومحمد ابراهيم لاعب وسط الزمالك الصاعد وعبدالعزيز توفيق ظهير أيسر انبي وأحمد سمير فرج ظهير أيسر الاسماعيلي وأحمد رؤوف مهاجم انبي وعبدالله السعيد لاعب الوسط المهاجم في الاسماعيلي. 
وخلت القائمة من محمد بركات نجم وسط الأهلي وجمال حمزة هداف الزمالك بالاضافة الي سيد معوض وابراهيم سعيد.. لكنها في نفس الوقت شهدت عودة شيكابالا بعد أن تقدم حسن شحاتة بطلب رسمي لضم اللاعب في لقائه مع سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة أمس الأول وسيقدم اللاعب التماسا لمجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة من أجل رفع الايقاف الدولي عنه. 
واجتمع حسن شحاتة مع معاونيه شوقي غريب المدرب العام وحمادة صدقي المدرب المساعد وأحمد سليمان مدرب الحراس وسمير عدلي المدير الاداري تم خلاله استعراض الأسماء التي وقع عليها الاختيار في ضوء مستويات اللاعبين خلال المسابقة المحلية. 
أكد حسن شحاتة ان هذه المجموعة هي الأنسب لهذه المرحلة من التصفيات المؤهلة للمونديال مشيرا الي ان باب المنتخب مازال مفتوحا أمام كل اللاعبين الذين لم يشملهم الاختيار للانضمام في المرحلة المقبلة. 
قال ان العدد الكبير "30 لاعبا" لا يمثل مشكلة بل هو عدد مناسب تماما نظرا لانتهاء الموسم الكروي وبالتالي سيكون كل اللاعبين أمام أعيننا ونختار من بينهم التشكيل المناسب لكل مباراة. 
أكد حسن شحاتة ان مباراة الكونغو الديمقراطية تمثل بالنسبة لنا أهمية كبيرة ولابد من تحقيق الفوز من خلال عرض قوي للحصول علي دفعة هائلة من أجل اجتياز المرحلة الأولي من التصفيات والفوز ببطولة المجموعة. 
في معسكر مفتوح 
وينتظم اليوم اللاعبون المحترفون وكذلك لاعبو الأهلي بعد حصولهم علي راحة سلبية.. بينما ينطلق المعسكر المغلق بالإسكندرية يوم 26 مايو الجاري وحتي يوم 30 مايو*
*سبعه لاعبين من النادى الاسماعيلى*
*واللعنه على بركات ومعوض*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وكفايه على احمد فتحى اصابته*
*واشرب يا اهلى*​


----------



## oesi no (21 مايو 2008)

> مفروض كنت تقول الزمالك أتغلب للمصرية للاتصالات
> 
> الزمالك أتغلب للمصرية مجاملة للفريق للبقاء فى الدورى الممتاز و ليس ضعف من الفريق!!!!!!



ما شاء الله على المبادئ 



> الاهلي هيقضل طوال عمره فريق عوجيز
> ممكن اطلب طب
> بصو لصوره عدلي القيعي شبه الشطان بودنه



فرقة العواجيز بتعلم عليكم بقالها 4 سنين تبقا انتو فرقة ايه 
ومش صح تعيب على شكل حد  
*



سبعه لاعبين من النادى الاسماعيلى
واللعنه على بركات ومعوض
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكفايه على احمد فتحى اصابته
واشرب يا اهلى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*احمدك يارب رحم لعيبه الاهلى حبه خليهم يستريحو *
*واما نشوف  ال 7 لعيبه اللى من الاسماعيلى هيعملو ايه *
*وقبل ما امشى احب اسمعكم اغنيه حوش اللى وقع منك *
​


----------



## بولا البرنس (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

انت بتقول الزمالك اتغلب للمصرية مجاملة ازاي يسيب نفسه يتغلب ويخسر المركز التاني ومع احترامي ليك لو انت متابع الاخبار وعارف ثفقات الاهلي الجديدة مكنتش تقول فريق عواجيز وهنشوف مين العجوز في بطولة افريقيا


----------



## oesi no (21 مايو 2008)




----------



## BITAR (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هذا هو مدمر الكره المصريه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



*​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

سيبونا من الكورة المصرية اللى مش جايبة همها نتكلم شوية فى الكورة الأوروبية :warning: مين شاف ماتش مانشستنر يونايتد وتشيلسى كان حتة ماتش جااااااااااااااامد من الآخر بقالى مدة طويلة مشفتش ماتشات بالحلاوة دى والف مبروك لمانشستر فازت بالكاااااااااااااااس


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


>



ههههههههههه

مهو طول ما فية الديكوك الى زيكم الى قاعدين للسقطة و اللاقطة من حنعرف نتعاقد مع صرصار حتى​


BITAR قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



ههههههههههههههه

هو دة النادى الاهـــــلى​


مايكل مايك قال:


> سيبونا من الكورة المصرية اللى مش جايبة همها نتكلم شوية فى الكورة الأوروبية :warning: مين شاف ماتش مانشستنر يونايتد وتشيلسى كان حتة ماتش جااااااااااااااامد من الآخر بقالى مدة طويلة مشفتش ماتشات بالحلاوة دى والف مبروك لمانشستر فازت بالكاااااااااااااااس



و الله على رأيك 

هى دة المتشات الى مفروض تنفرج عليها و على العموم مبروك للمان 

الى هو الزمالك قـــــــريبا:t30:​


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2008)

واحدة واحدة وتاتا تاتا  
كل فريق شال تلاته ​


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2008)

صورة معبرة لحال فريق الزمالك  





العوم داخل منطقة الجزاء​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يا عم مش أحسن من أبو تروكبة بتاعكم دة الى ييجى يستموت على حدود منطقة الجزاء فى كل متش و من نفس الحتة  و يستنى الحكم يديلو فاول علشان يشوط الكورة برة..*​


----------



## جورج الناظر (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ابو تريكه ده ارهابي كبير وبرد


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 مايو 2008)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووك لنادى الفن و الهندسة * 

*نادى القلعة البيضاء

نــــ،،ــــادى الزمــــــالك*​
بـــ،،،ـــطل كــ،،ــأس مــ،،ـــصــــر​

*مبرووك لكل عشاق القعلة البيضاء*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

أوووووووووووووو

زملكــــــ,,,,ــــــــــــاوى​


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررروك لكل الزملكاوية
والله يبارك فيك يا روكى
زمانهم والعين دلؤتى يابنى
كانوا مستنيين يشمتوا
بس ربنا كبير​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررروك لكل الزملكاوية
> والله يبارك فيك يا روكى
> زمانهم والعين دلؤتى يابنى
> كانوا مستنيين يشمتوا
> بس ربنا كبير​




*ههههههههههههههههههه

شوفنا الشماتة فى عينيهم لما أنبى أتعادل

بس عمرو ذكى البلدوزر حط هـــدف تاريخى:t30:​*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أحرز الفريق الاول بنادى الزمالك كأس مصر للمرة ال 21 فى تاريخ النادى اثر فوزه اليوم على نادى انبى بنتيجة 2-1 أحرز هدفى الزمالك اللاعب أسامة حسن من ضربة جزاء واللاعب عمرو ذكى فى الدقيقة 80 من اللقاء وأحرز اللاعب محمد يونس هدف انبى الوحيد فى الدقيقه 64 من اللقاء .

الف مبروك لجماهير الزمالك المخلصة الوفية التى كانت متعطشة لمنصة التتويج بعد غياب طويل دام لمدة اربع سنوات. 

الف مبروك لرجال الزمالك لكل اللاعبين الذين ادوا ماعليهم واوفو بالوعد لجماهيرهم المخلصة الوفية 

ولا عزاء للجماهير المأجورة الحمراء التى اساءت دوما لصورة الكرة المصرية وهاهى تعيد الكرة وتسمعنا هتافات عنصرية قذرة لنجم الزمالك ودرة نجوم مصر فى السنوات المقبلة النجم المخلص شيكابالا .... لاعزاء تلك الجماهير التى اثبتت وتثبت كل يوم معدنها الرخيص وهتافاتهم العنصرية التى ملاءت ملاعبنا وافسدت وجه الرياضة المصرية. ​*


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الزمالك يحقق حلم جماهيره ويفوز بلقب كأس مصر علي حساب انبي*​ 



​*حقق الزمالك حلم جماهيره الذي انتظرته طوال اربع سنوات وحقق لقب بطولة كأس مصر بعد التغلب علي انبي 2-1 في نهائي البطولة الذي اقيم علي استاد القاهرة مساء الاحد، ليضيف اللقب الـ21 كبطل لكأس مصر. *

*احرز هدفا الزمالك اسامة حسن في الدقيقة 31 من ضربة جزاء وعمرو زكي في الدقيقة 80، بينما احرز هدف انبي محمد يونس في الدقيقة 64 من عمر المباراة. *

*بداية غير متوقعة أتت بضغط من الفريق البترولي، وساعد الانتشار الجيد للاعبي انبي في وسط الملعب علي امتلاك زمام الأمور، وضاعت في الدقيقة 5 فرصة هدف من عادل مصطفي الذي سدد من علي حدود منطقة الجزاء في أجسام المدافعين. *

*وأهدر أحمد المحمدي فرصة محققة في الدقيقة 8 من انفراد بعبد المنصف ولكنه وضع الكرة في الشباك من الخارج، وضاعت فرصة أخري بعدها بدقيقة من ديفونيه بعد عرضية عبد الله رجب أنقذها محمود فتح الله في إلي ركنية. *

*وجاءت أول فرصة للزمالك في الدقيقة 13 بعد أن تلقي كرة علي حدود منطقة الجزاء سددها بشكل جميل علت العارضة بقليل، وتسديدة من عادل مصطفي في الدقيقة 15 كادت تسكن الشباك البيضاء ولكن الكرة ذهبت إلي ركنية بغرابة. *

*وفي الدقيقة 20 سدد عمرو زكي كرة صاروخية مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر لمرمي انبي، وبطاقة صفراء نالها أسامة حسن للخشونة مع عادل مصطفي، وفي الدقيقة 28 أضاع احمد رؤوف هدفا لا يعوض لانبي بعد أن أطاح بالكرة عالية برأسه والمرمي خالي. *

*وفرصة اخري في الدقيقة 30 لانبي تضيع من اقدام عادل مصطفي ترتد من الدفاع لمحمدي الذي سددها اصطدمت براس فتح الله وخرجت فوق العارضة بقليل الي ركنية، ثم ضربة رأس من رؤوف تمر بجوار القائم الايسر لعبد المنصف. *

*وعلي عكس اتجاه سير المباراة تماما، يحتسب حكم اللقاء ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 31 بعد عرقلة تعرض لها جمال حمزة سددها أسامة حسن قوية في المقص الأيسر لمرمي عامر ليعلن عن تقدم القافلة البيضاء. *

*وفي الدقيقة 44 سدد مصطفي قذيفة تصدي لها عبد المنصف وذهبت الي رؤوف الذي سددها رأسية امسك بها منصف، وفي الدقيقة الاولي من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع انفرد شيكابالا تماما بعامر حارس انبي ووضع الكرة اصطدمت بالقائم الايسر وسط ذهول كل المتابعين. *

*بداية الشوط الثاني جاءت هادئة من الفريقين، ومع ذلك ظل التواجد الهجومي لانبي اغلب الوقت، واخيرا ابتسم الحظ لانبي في الدقيقة 64 ليسجل محمد يونس هدف التعادل بضربة رأس بعد متابعة لكرة مرتدة من القائم بعد رأسية ديفونيه. *

*واجري كرول تغييرا بنزول طارق السيد بدلا من اسامة حسن، وظل امتلاك انبي لزمام الامور قائما، وسيطر تماما علي وسط الملعب بفضل تحركات عادل مصطفي نجم انبي، ونال شيكابالا انذارا للاعتراض. *

*وسدد علاء عيسي قذيفة صاروخية في الدقيقة 74 تصدي لها عبد المنصف ببراعة وحول الكرة لركنية، ثم ضاعت فرصة هدف من شيكابالا في الدقيقة 79 من انفراد انقذها عامر ببراعة. *

*وبعدها بدقيقة، وضع عمرو زكي فريقه في المقدمة بعد ان سجل هدف رائع مستغلا مهارته الفردية وراوغ مدافعين بلعبة واحدة وسدد الكرة ارضية علي يمين عامر لتسكن شباك انبي. *

*ونال جمال حمزة انذار لتباطؤه في الخروج من الملعب بعد الاعلان عن نزول مصطفي جفر بديلا له، واضاع اسلام عوض فرصة التعادل في الدقيقة 86 بعد ان اطاح بالكرة المرتدة من عبد المنصف عالية. *

*وضغط انبي بكامل خطوطه وانقذ عبد المنصف كرة خطيرة من اسلام في الدقيقة الاخيرة، ونال احمد حسام انذارا قبل نزوله الملعب بدلا من محمد عبد الله لنزوله قبل خروج الاخير ثم اطلق حكم المباراة صافرة اعلان الزمالك بطلا لكأس مصر*. 

*شاهد هدف اسامة حسن* 

*شاهد هدف محمد يونس* 

*شاهد هدف عمرو زكي*


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

الف الف مبروك لزمالك فوزه بالكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس الزمالك رجعلنا فرحة كانت غايبة بقالها مدة طويلة


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أحرز الفريق الاول بنادى الزمالك كأس مصر للمرة ال 21 فى تاريخ النادى اثر فوزه اليوم على نادى انبى بنتيجة 2-1 أحرز هدفى الزمالك اللاعب أسامة حسن من ضربة جزاء واللاعب عمرو ذكى فى الدقيقة 80 من اللقاء وأحرز اللاعب محمد يونس هدف انبى الوحيد فى الدقيقه 64 من اللقاء .
الف مبروك لجماهير الزمالك المخلصة الوفية التى كانت متعطشة لمنصة التتويج بعد غياب طويل دام لمدة اربع سنوات. الف مبروك لرجال الزمالك لكل اللاعبين الذين ادوا ماعليهم واوفو بالوعد لجماهيرهم المخلصة الوفية ولا عزاء للجماهير المأجورة الحمراء التى اساءت دوما لصورة الكرة المصرية وهاهى تعيد الكرة وتسمعنا هتافات عنصرية قذرة لنجم الزمالك ودرة نجوم مصر فى السنوات المقبلة النجم المخلص شيكابالا .... لاعزاء تلك الجماهير التى اثبتت وتثبت كل يوم معدنها الرخيص وهتافاتهم العنصرية التى ملاءت ملاعبنا وافسدت وجه الرياضة المصرية و نهدي لمخرج المباراة هتافات الجماهير الحمراء لشيكابالا و يجب على مجلس الادارة لابد من واقفة ضد الاخراج الأحمر و النقل التلفزيوني العنصري. 
نهنىء كل الجماهير المخلصة البيضاء رمز الفخر لنادي الزمالك افضل و احسن جمهور وتهنىء مجلس ادارى النادى ولاعبى الفريق ونتمنى ان تكون تلك بداية العودة للبطولات والتتويج من جديد. *
*تغطية مباراة الزمالك وانبي في نهائي كأس مصر*​


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*استطاع الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي الزمالك أن يحصل علي كأس مصر لهذا العام بعد فترة غياب عدة سنوات , حيث أن آخر كأس مصر حصل عليها الفريق كانت منذ عام 2002 .
فعلها الأبطال وحققوا الكأس الـ21 في تاريخ نادي الزمالك بعد أن استطاعوا الفوز علي فريق انبي بهدفين مقابل هدف , أحرز للزمالك أسامة حسن من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الأول و تعادل لانبي محمد يونس بالشوط الثاني , وسجل هذف الفوز بالكأس البلدوزر عمرو زكي بتسديدة بيسراه في الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الثاني سكنت شباك عامر محمد عامر حارس مرمي الفريق البترولي.

مثل الزمالك في لقاء اليوم كلا من :-
محمد عبد المنصف _ أحمد مجدي _ عمرو الصفتي _ محمود فتح الله _ محمد ابراهيم _ محمد عبد الله ( أحمد حسام ) _ أحمد عبد الرؤوف _ أسامة حسن ( طارق السيد ) _ شيكابالا _ عمرو زكي _ جمال حمزة ( مصطفي جعفر ) ... ليسطر هؤلاء النجوم تاريخا جديدا للزمالك شاهدا علي عودة البطولات للمدرسة .

حمل حازم امام كأس مصر ودار بها في استاد القاهرة وسط صيحات أكثر من 40 ألف مشجع زمالكاوي عاصروا الفرحة الغير طبيعية , بينما منع الأمن آلاف الجماهير البيضاء من الدخول لمؤازرة الفريق بالمباراة .

 نبارك ونهني نجوم وأبطال نادي الزمالك بالكأس الـ21 في تاريخ مدرسة الفن والهندسة , كما نتقدم بالمباركة لجماهير الزمالك العريقة التي يجب أن تكون عنوانا للوفاء والاخلاص بعد مؤازرتها للفريق طيلة الموسم رغم الظروف الصعبة التي يواجهها النادي منذ عدة سنوات.*[/FONT]

*اضغط هنا وشاهد تغطية الموقع للمباراة ( أجمل اللقطات + الأهداف + التتويج)*​


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2008)

ولنا حق الرد 
اولا : تحيه خاصه من القلب لفريق انبى الشقيق  والذى لعب وخسر 
ومبروك للزمالك الذى لم يلعب قط ولكنه فاز بقرار جمهورى 
بالذمة دة فريق  
دة انبى  لعب وامتع وابدع اكتر من الزمالك  
اللى كان بيدافع طول الماتش وبيلعب على الهجمه المرتدة
طيب بالذمة دة جمهور 
50 الف زمالكاوى 
مش عارفين يردو على 500 واحد 
ال 500 واحد ظهرو عن ال 500000  مشجع زمالكاوى 
بالذمة فيه رئيس نادى يعيط علشان اخد بطوله
جون عمرو زكى رائع 
وتمثيليه  جمال حمزة العائد من التسلل فى ضربه الجزاء اكتر روعه 
تحيه خاصه لعمرو زكى وشيكابالا وجمال حمزة الموهوب الذكى  والحارس عبد المنصف 
اما باقى الفريق فلا يستحق ان يذكر او يلعب فى فريق درجة تالته 
بعد ما شوفت فرحة لعيبه الزمالك بالكاس وخناقة حازم وطارق السيد على الكاس  اقدر اقول  
يخربيت الحرمان اللى انتو فيه ​


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2008)

لينا حق 4 سنين مفيش بطولات ودى اول بطولة ناخدها من فترة طويلة مستكتر الفرحة بالكاس


واللة انت بتتكلم عليهم امل محمد عبالله ومحمد ابراهيم واسامة حسن والدفاع فطح الله والصفتى كل دول مكانوش بيلعبوا ولا ايه وبدعوا


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2008)

لينا حق 4 سنين مفيش بطولات ودى اول بطولة ناخدها من فترة طويلة مستكتر الفرحة بالكاس


واللة انت بتتكلم عليهم امل محمد عبالله ومحمد ابراهيم واسامة حسن والدفاع فطح الله والصفتى كل دول مكانوش بيلعبوا ولا ايه وبدعوا فى اللعب


----------



## جورج الناظر (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2008)

هما بدعو فعلا 
فى ايه مش عارف 
فى التطفيش يمكن 
ولا محمد ابراهيم اللى مش عارف يمسك كورة ومدخلينه المنتخب 
كل اللى بيعرف يعمله كورة طوليه واجرى يا شيكابالا او يا عمر يا ذكى 
دة لعيب نص ملعب 
طيب ازاى


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ليلة بيضا..للزمالك*
*نجوم الفريق أنصفوا أنفسهم وأسعدوا جماهيرهم بكأس مصر*​*أخيراً عادت الابتسامة والفرحة لجماهير الزمالك بعد غياب استمر 4 سنوات بالتمام والكمال.. ولذلك كانت فرحة الجماهير عارمة وحملوا الاعلام البيضاء في كل مكان ابتهاجاً بالفوز بكأس مصر لكرة القدم وهو البطولة رقم 21 للزمالك في الكأس جاء ذلك بعد الفوز الصعب جدا علي إنبي بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد في اللقاء المثير الذي جري بينهما باستاد القاهرة وشاهده جمهور زملكاوي كبير ازدحمت به جميع مدرجات الاستاد لتخرج هذه الجماهير في فرحة عارمة وطاف اللاعبون داخل الملعب وظلوا يرقصون وهبطت الجماهير إلي الملعب وحملتهم علي الاعناق ونال الجهاز الفني بقيادة كرول ومحمد حلمي ومعتمد جمال وايمن طاهر والدكتور عبدالله جورج وعز المطراوي التحية من الجماهير بعد ان حققوا انجازا غاب طويلا لتكون ليلة بيضا للزمالك وفي نفس الوقت نال نادي إنبي الاحترام لانه لعب واحدة من اجمل واحلي مبارياته واداء رائع.. مجهود كبير روح معنوية عالية من اللحظة الاولي حتي الثانية الاخيرة ويستحق الجهاز الفني لإنبي بقيادة أنور سلامة وهاني رمزي الثناء والتقدير علي الصورة المتميزة الرائعة وهارد لك. *
*جاءت المباراة بصفة عامة قوية وسريعة ومثيرة طوال شوطيها وتلاعبت النتيجة باعصاب الجماهير من البداية حتي نهاية الوقت الضائع للمباراة. *
*وادارها الطاقم اليوناني بكفاءة عالية واخرج الكارت الاصفر 9 مرات لكل من أسامة حسن وشيكابالا ومحمد ابراهيم وجمال حمزة واحمد حسام من الزمالك وعلاء عيسي واحمد المحمدي وعامر محمد وأيمن سعيد من إنبي. *
*بدأت المباراة بنشاط ملحوظ من الفريقين مع حذر دفاعي واضح حيث كانت الرقابة اللصيقة هي السمة الواضحة في اداء اللاعبين داخل المستطيل الأخضر.. ولذلك مرت الدقائق العشر الأولي بلا خطورة حقيقية من الفريقين محاولات فقط لم ترق للخطورة لعب الزمالك بمحمد ابراهيم في الناحية اليمني ومحمد عبدالله في اليسري والثلاثي محمود فتح الله وعمرو الصفتي واحمد مجدي كحوائط صد لغلق منطقة المرمي امام هجوم إنبي.. وكان محمد عبدالمنصف يقظا.. ومالت العاب احمد عبدالرءوف للناحية الدفاعية وكذلك اسامة حسن وانعدمت التمريرات تماما لكل من شيكابالا المراقب بجدية وعمرو زكي وجمال حمزة ولذلك لم نشاهد اي خطورة علي مرمي فريق إنبي الذي كان اكثر حماسا في الملعب وافضل تنظيما من الدفاع والوسط والهجوم.. الدفاع احسن غلق منطقة المرمي امام هجوم الزمالك بفضل الرقابة علي حمزة وزكي من محمد الزيات ومحمد يونس ومن خلفهما مانو العاقل وعبدالله رجب من الناحية اليسري.. انطلاقات وجدية وكذلك علاء عيسي وتحرك اسلام عوض في منتصف الملعب مستغلا مهاراته العالية عاونه عادل مصطفي واحمد المحمدي المنطلق بسرعة الصاروخ في الناحية اليمني وشكل الثنائي احمد رءوف وديفونيه خطورة علي مرمي الزمالك وكان عامر محمد حارس المرمي يقظا. *
*في الدقيقة 32 جاء الفرج لجماهير الزمالك عندما احتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء لصالح الزمالك عندما مرر عمرو زكي انشط مهاجمي الزمالك الكرة الي جمال حمزة عرقله عامر محمد حارس انبي داخل منطقة الجزاء تصدي لها اسامة حسن ولعبها بكل قوة بيسراه علي يسار الحارس مسجلا الهدف الاول وسط هتافات مدوية وسعادة بالغة من جماهير الزمالك.. ولكل مجتهد نصيب بعد السيطرة الكاملة لانبي جاء هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 19 عندما تلقي ديفونيه كرة عرضية حولها برأسه في المرمي لترتطم بالقائمة وتعود الي محمد يونس الذي حولها داخل المرمي محرزاً هدف التعادل لانبي وسط هتافات جماهير انبي. *
*بعد 35 دقيقة سجل البلدوزر عمرو زكي هدف الزمالك الثاني عندما قاد هجمة مع جمال حمزة الذي مرر اليه الكرة تخطي مدافع انبي وحولها بيسراه ارضية زاحفة محرزا الهدف الثاني الذي الهب حماس جماهيره التي كانت سعيدة بالهدف. *
*التغيير الثاني لانبي لعب ايمن سعيد مكان علاء عيسي ولعب احمد عبدالظاهر مكان احمد رءوف وفي الزمالك لعب مصطفي جعفر مكان جمال حمزة الذي نال انذارا لاضاعة الوقت وهجمة خطيرة لانبي انقذها دفاع الزمالك. *
*اشتعلت حرارة المباراة ومحاولات مكثفة من انبي للتعادل وحرص زائد من الزمالك اجري الزمالك آخر تغيير وهو دفاعي بنزول احمد حسام مكان محمد عبدالله ونال انذارا قبل دخوله الملعب. *
*توترت الاعصاب في المدرجات جماهير الزمالك تستعجل صافرة النهاية.. وانبي يحاول ومرت دقائق الوقت الضائع ثقيلة علي جماهير الزمالك حتي اطلق الحكم اليوناني صافرة انتهاء المباراة ليحصد الزمالك اغلي بطولة بعد صبر استمر 4 سنوات. *


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*حسنى عبدربه باق فى الاسماعيلى*
*اعلن المهندس نبيل البوشي منذ قليل علي قناة دريم سبورت الفضائية ان المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان قد اصدرت حكمها النهائي الخاص ببقاء حسني عبد ربه في النادي الاسماعيلي و ذلك في ختام القضية المنظورة منذ فترة ليست قليلة في فض النزاع بين النادي الاسماعيلي و نادي استرازبورج الفرنسي و تضمن الحكم القضية احتفاظ النادي المصري بالبطاقة الدولية للاعب مع تحقيق رغبة اللاعب بالبقاء في النادي الاسماعيلي مع توقيع غرامة قدرها 450 الف يورو علي اللاعب لتوقيعه علي تعاقد لناديين في وقت واحد مع اعادة النادي الفرنسي مبلغ 500 الف يورو الي النادي الاسماعيلي و ذلك- ربما - يعني ان المبلغ الذي يدعي اداريو استرازبورج ان النادي الاسماعيلي تأخر في تسديده و دخل في خزانة النادي الفرنسي عليهم ان يعيدوه الي الاسماعيلي ليمكنهم دفع المبلغ المتفق عليه منذ التعاقد لشراء عبد ربه بشكل نهائي حسب تواريخ التعاقد*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2008)

نبيل البوشى يبل كلامه ويشرب ميته ورغم عدم احتياجنا لحسنى  بس بردة المحكمه الرياضيه مأصدرتش حكم حتى الان ​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 مايو 2008)

> *50 الف زمالكاوى
> مش عارفين يردو على 500 واحد
> ال 500 واحد ظهرو عن ال 500000 مشجع زمالكاوى *​








لا عزاء للجماهير المأجورة الحمراء التى اساءت دوما لصورة الكرة المصرية وهاهى تعيد الكرة وتسمعنا هتافات عنصرية قذرة لنجم الزمالك ودرة نجوم مصر فى السنوات المقبلة النجم المخلص شيكابالا .... لاعزاء تلك الجماهير التى اثبتت وتثبت كل يوم معدنها الرخيص وهتافاتهم العنصرية التى ملاءت ملاعبنا وافسدت وجه الرياضة المصرية​
----------------











أنــــها البــ،،ــداية يا زمـــالك

*و لا عــ،،ــزاء للحـــاقدين!!!!!!!*


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*كأس مصر إلى خزائن الزمالك*


 

*توج الزمالك بأول لقب منذ أربع سنوات عندما أحرز كأس مصر لكرة القدم بفوزه على إنبي بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد في المباراة النهائية يوم الأحد.*
*ولم يفز الزمالك بأي لقب منذ أن أحرز لقب الدوري الممتاز المصري عام 2004 علماً أنه كان خسر نهائي كأس مصر في الموسمين الماضيين أمام منافسه اللدود الأهلي كنه تغلب اليوم على مقاومة إنبي ليفوز بالبطولة للمرة 21 في تاريخه.*
*ووضع أسامة حسن الزمالك في المقدمة بعد مرور 34 دقيقة من ركلة جزاء احتسبها الحكم اليوناني ديميتريوس كالوبولوس لمصلحة زميله المهاجم جمال حمزة.*
*لكن إنبي ترجم سيطرته المطلقة على مجريات اللعب بإحراز هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 64 عبر محمد يونس قائد الفريق بضربة رأس من مدى قريب.*
*وقبل النهاية بعشر دقائق استعاد عمرو زكي مهاجم منتخب مصر واحدة من لمحات تألقه في كأس أمم أفريقيا الأخيرة وراوغ اثنين من مدافعي إنبي قبل أن يسدد بقدمه اليسرى في شباك حارس المرمى عامر عامر.*​


----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2008)

ممنوع النقل من زيزى تى فى 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 مايو 2008)

> وقبل النهاية بعشر دقائق استعاد عمرو زكي مهاجم منتخب مصر واحدة من لمحات تألقه في كأس أمم أفريقيا الأخيرة وراوغ اثنين من مدافعي إنبي قبل أن يسدد بقدمه اليسرى في شباك حارس المرمى عامر عامر​



*أة والله 

هدف رااااائع من لاعب أروع 

الترقيصة باليمين و الشوطة بالشمال فى الزاوية البعيدة*
هــ،،ـــدف عــالـــمى

*لا تقولى ابو تريكة و صينى ولا يبانى

ب 2 جنية و مبيكسرش
هههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *أة والله
> 
> هدف رااااائع من لاعب أروع
> 
> ...




صح يابنى الله ينور عليك مفيش حد من بتوع الاهلى يعرف يعمل كده خالص لان لعبهم على قدهم وانشاء الله فى كاس السوبر اكيد الزمالك هيغلب الاهلى :warning:


----------



## maarttina (28 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الردود هنا في المنتدي بجد مسليه ومضحكه اوي مش عارفه ليه حاسه ان فيه سيطرة زملكاويه في المنتدي وهل ده مؤقتا نتيجة نشوة الفوز والا ده واقع ؟
عموما انا كنت عاوزه اسال كل زملكاوي سؤال مهم جدا جدا 
اخر خمس سنين اخدتوا كام بطولة ؟
اخر خمس سنين الاهلي اخدت كام بطولة ؟؟؟
اخر خمس سنين كام مرة الاهلي فاز عليكم ؟؟؟
وبعدين انتو فرحانين علشان كسبتو انبي ؟
طب ماكسبتوش الاهلي ليه السنة اللي فاتت في النهائي والا ماتقدروش ؟؟


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2008)

يعنى الصراحة دى ظروف خارجة عن الارادة هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2008)

فين السيطرة دى 
دول غلابه 
سايبنهم يفرحو 
هننكد عليهم مثلا باخبار تعاقدات الاهلى الجديدة 
يالهووووووى يالهوووووووووووى يالهووووووووووى 
حسنى عبد ربه فى الاهلى ​


----------



## BITAR (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> فين السيطرة دى
> 
> دول غلابه
> سايبنهم يفرحو
> ...


*للمره الثانيه*
*لا يسعنى سوى ان *
*ابتسم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حتى لو حصل*
*هيحصل *
*خالد بيبو*
*النحاس*
*الشاطر*
*معوق*
*وبركات المطرود من المنتخب*
*وسلملى على مدمرى النادى الاسماعيلى*
*المدعو القيعى*
*والطفل المدلل الخطيب*
​


----------



## BITAR (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه*
*من كتر لاعبى الاسماعيلى *
*بالاهلى*
*نسيت*
*احمد فتحى المصااااااااااااااااب*
*واشرب يا اهلى*​


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2008)

دة انت هتبتسم للصبح 
خبو عيالكم الاهلى جالكم ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



maarttina قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الردود هنا في المنتدي بجد مسليه ومضحكه اوي مش عارفه ليه حاسه ان فيه سيطرة زملكاويه في المنتدي وهل ده مؤقتا نتيجة نشوة الفوز والا ده واقع ؟
> عموما انا كنت عاوزه اسال كل زملكاوي سؤال مهم جدا جدا
> اخر خمس سنين اخدتوا كام بطولة ؟
> اخر خمس سنين الاهلي اخدت كام بطولة ؟؟؟
> ...





> مش عارفه ليه حاسه ان فيه سيطرة زملكاويه في المنتدي وهل ده مؤقتا نتيجة نشوة الفوز والا ده واقع ؟​



ههههههههههه

لالا دة العادى بتاعنا يعنى

ما أحنا و لله الحمد مسيطرين علطوول يعنى دة حتى لسة على سيرتك كدة يا مارتينا جايببن كاس مصر يعنى قبل لما تخشى الموضوع:t30:


الزمــــالك قادم و بشدة

و بقولها من دلوقتى!!!

كــ،،ــاس الســـــوبــــر بـــتاعنا30:

أستعدوا يا أهلاوية :smil8::smil8:​


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2008)

وايه يعنة حسنى عبد ربه يروح الاهلى  هههههههههههه مش مشكلة الفريق اللعيب ميهموش حد وهو يعنى حسنى عبد ربه ده كريستسانو رونالدو ياراجل ولا هيقدم ولا هيأخر


----------



## oesi no (29 مايو 2008)

يا مايكل اطلع الرد اللى فوقيك  وانت تعرف ان فيه ناس لسه متفائله 
انا لو حطيتله تشكيله الاهلى هيقول  مش هننزل الماتش الا لو حسبتونا متقدمين 2 صفر ​


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> يا مايكل اطلع الرد اللى فوقيك  وانت تعرف ان فيه ناس لسه متفائله
> انا لو حطيتله تشكيله الاهلى هيقول  مش هننزل الماتش الا لو حسبتونا متقدمين 2 صفر ​





هههههههههههههههههههههههه ياراجل عيب عليك مش للدرجة دى بس فى السوبر هتطحنوا وفى دورى ابطال افريقيا متقلقش هتتظبطوا من الزمالك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*..والأهلي يتمسك..بنجم الدراويش!*
*( بجاحه )*
*طلب تفعيل العقد الثلاثي.. وضم اللاعب أو بيعه عن طريقه*​ 

*..في الأهلي وضح أن مسئولي النادي متمسكون بنجم الدراويش بعد قرار المحكمة الأخير بأحقية ستراسبورج في اللاعب وقد عقدت لجنة الكرة اجتماعاً برئاسة الكابتن حسن حمدي رئيس النادي اجتماعاً لمناقشة قضية عبدربه من كافة الجوانب. كما ينتظر مسئولوه ما ستفسر عنه مكاتبات الإسماعيلي وستراسبورج بعد قرار المحكمة وبعدها سيتدخل الأهلي لتفعيل العقد الثلاثي بينه وبين ستراسبورج واللاعب بناء علي العقد السابق لضم اللاعب علي أن يكون ضم اللاعب أو بيعه عن طريق الأهلي. *
*أشار مسئولو الأهلي أن الفيصل في هذه القضية والحكم الأخير فيها هو خطاب الاتحاد الدولي للاتحاد المصري بشأن البطاقة الدولية للاعب والتي ستكون بالطبع لصالح ستراسبورج ولكن حتي الآن لم يصل للاتحاد المصري أي شيء يعتبر واضحاً وسيكون موقفنا بعد وضوح الأمر تماماً. *
*كانت المحكمة الرياضية قد حكمت لصالح ستراسبورج في اللاعب وفي حصوله للبطاقة الدولية من الإسماعيلي علي أن يدفع ستراسبورج 300 ألف يورو كغرامة مع رد مبلغ ال 500 ألف يورو للإسماعيلي علي أن يتحمل الإسماعيلي وستراسبورج نفقات المحكمة الرياضية مناصفة. *
*وكانت لجنة الكرة بالأهلي قد عقدت اجتماعاً برئاسة حسن حمدي رئيس النادي وبحضور محمود الخطيب نائب الرئيس وطارق سليم عضو اللجنة وعدلي القيعي مدير التسويق وهادي خشبة منسق كرة القدم لمناقشة موضوع حسني عبدربه من كافة الجوانب ودراسة وترجمة الفاكسات الصادرة من ستراسبورج بشأن موضوع حسني حتي يتسني للأهلي اتخاذ القرار المناسب قبل بدء التحرك لحفظ حقوق النادي في اللاعب وحتي صدور القرار المناسب فلجنة الكرة في شبه انعقاد مستمر*​*هههههههههههههههههه*
*اما بجاحه*
*هو ده الاهلى*
*الى يحبوا يعملوه فى الانديه الاخرى*
*لم يريدوا ان يفعله معهم عصام الحضرى *
*ولسه بيكلموا نفسهم*
*وعلى فكره*
*فى بجاحه تانيه*
*فى المشاركه التاليه*​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لجنة الكرة بالأهلي تحدد المستبعدين قريباً
جوزيه يرفض موبوتو ويتمسك بضم سعيد*
*( بجاحه )
*​*
*
*تعقد لجنة الكرة بالنادي الأهلي خلال ساعات اجتماعها الساخن لبحث شكل قائمة الفريق في الموسم الجديد. والاسماء التي سيتم الاستغناء عنها طبقا لرؤية الجهاز الفني بقيادة البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه الذي يقضي اجازته في البرتغال حالياً. 
وكان أحمد ناجي مدرب حراس المرمي الذي يقضي أسبوعاً اجازة في البرتغال قد اطلع حسام البدري المدرب العام علي وجهة نظر جوزيه في اللاعبين الذين سيتم الاستغناء عنهم خلال الفترة القادمة. وقبل بدء الموسم الجديد الذي ينطلق في الأسبوع الأول من شهر اغسطس القادم. 
ولن تفصح لجنة الكرة بالنادي عن الاسماء المستبعدة قبل سفر الفريق الي معسكر ألمانيا في ال 20 من يونيو الشهر القادم وذلك حتي ينتهي الاهلي من حسم الصفقات التي يسعي لعقدها خلال الاسابيع القادمة حيث باتت هناك العديد من الأسماء التي سيتم تبادلها مع بعض لاعبي الاندية التي ينوي الاهلي التعاقد معهم. 
** وبرز اسم أحمد بلال مهاجم الفريق. وإسلام الشاطر مدافع الجبهة اليمني ضمن الاسماء التي يسعي الأهلي لمبادلتها بنظام "المقايضة" كأن يتم الموافقة علي انتقالهما لأندية أخري مقابل أن تتخلي تلك الاندية عن اللاعبين الذي يسعي الأهلي لضمهم. 
يزيد من ذلك الموقف تمسك نادي بتروجيت بعدم التخلي عن صفقتي وليد سليمان وحسين علي الا بنظام المقايضة. وهو ما قد يجبر الاهلي علي الموافقة والرضوخ لرغبة بتروجيت أمام الصفقات العديدة التي أبرمها الاهلي هذا الموسم. 
وتأتي هناك مجموعة من اللاعبين الذين سيتم الاستغناء عنهم بشكل نهائي. وهم رضا الويشي. وأحمد شديد قناوي. ومحمد محمود نانو. وأحمد عادل. ومحمد ابراهيم حجازي "ماندو" فيما يبحث عدلي القيعي مدير لجنة التسويق بالأهلي عن عرض احتراف للتونسي أنيس بوجلبان تمهيدا لتعاقد الاهلي مع لاعب افريقي خلال الفترة القليلة القادمة. 
من جهته رفض حسام البدري المدرب العام والقائم بأعمال مدير الكرة كل التكهنات التي ترددت بقوة حول الاسماء المطروحة للخروج من قائمة الفريق الموسم الجديد وقال إن الجهاز الفني لم يستقر علي القائمتين المحلية أو الافريقية حتي الآن. 
أضاف أن كل الأمور واردة خاصة وأن الجهاز الفني يتطلع للمصلحة العامة ولدينا الكثير من الوقت للتفكير جديا في الاسماء المرشحة للخروج لأن هناك شهرا ونصف الشهر تقريبا علي غلق باب القيد في القائمة الافريقية بينما تمتد القائمة المحلية حتي نهاية شهر سبتمبر القادم. 
أوضح أن المشاورات مستمرة بين الجهاز الفني ولجنة الكرة للوصول إلي أفضل الحلول مضيفا أن الجهاز الفني يسعي للمنافسة علي بطولة افريقيا وأن الجهاز بصدد دراسة المواعيد الافريقية لوضع البرنامج الكامل عن استعدادات الفريق لتفادي حالات الارهاق التي اصابت اللاعبين الموسم الماضي. والتي يسعي الجهاز الفني لتفاديها في الموسم القادم. 
و البرتغالي جوزيه يرفض النجم الكونغولي مابي موبوتو هداف فريق مازيمبي وذلك لان طريقة لعبه تميل للعب تحت رأسي الحربة وتحديدا في الجهة اليسري بينما يرغب جوزيه في ضم مهاجم صريح يشبه في أدائه للانجولي فلافيو. 
ورغم ضم الاهلي للمهاجمين أحمد حسن. وهاني العجيزي. الا ان جوزيه لايزال يتمسك بضم مهاجم افريقي قوي تحسبا لرحيل عماد متعب وكذلك ليكون بمثابة ورقة ضغط علي مهاجم الاهلي متعب بالتجديد للفريق خاصة بعدما باءت كل محاولات حسام البدري المدرب العام والقائم بأعمال مدير الكرة في إقناعه بالتجديد. 
وكذلك يطالب جوزيه بضرورة التعاقد مع ليبرو الاسماعيلي هاني سعيد لسد النقص الواضح في هذا المركز الذي خلا تماما بإصابة عماد النحاس. وهي الأزمة الكبيرة التي يشهدها فريق الكرة ولا يوجد لاعب يصلح ليكون البديل حتي الآن. *​*مش بقول *
*بجاحه*
*اما بجاحه*​


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2008)

بجاحة 
يعنى نرمى الفلوس اللى دفعناها فى الشارع علشان متبقاش بجاحة 
وبعدين مانويل مضايقكم اوى كدة ليه 
هو المدير الفنى وهو اللى يطلب فلان ويرفض علان 
بس انتو هتشوفو ايام 
سمعت ان عمر جمال فى الاهلى 
 انتقال حر فى يناير 
سلامو عليكوووووووووو​


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*



سمعت ان عمر جمال فى الاهلى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بجاحه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## maarttina (30 مايو 2008)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> لالا دة العادى بتاعنا يعنى
> 
> ما أحنا و لله الحمد مسيطرين علطوول يعنى دة حتى لسة على سيرتك كدة يا مارتينا جايببن كاس مصر يعنى قبل لما تخشى الموضوع


المشكلة مش كده المشكلة انكم اربع سنين بتقولو راجعيين ماذا بعد؟ وبعدين انا سالت سؤال واضح السنة اللي فاتت كان الهلي طرف تاني معاكم في النهائي ماخدتش الكاس ليه ؟؟
لازم تعترفو انكم عمركم مابتاخدو بطولة الاهلي مكمل للنهائي بتعاعها


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لازالت البجاحه مستمرة*
*لجنة قانونية بالأهلي لمتابعة عبدربه
توعد أهلاوي باظهار عقد اللاعب.. والإيقاف في انتظاره*​
*بدأت الاستعدادات علي قدم وساق داخل جدران النادي الأهلي تحسبا لما سيحدث في قضية حسني عبدربه. 
تم تشكيل لجنة قانونية لمتابعة كافة التطورات الخاصة بحسني خاصة وان اللاعب ضرب بقرار المحكمة الرياضية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" عرض الحائط وقام بعض اعضاء مجلس ادارة الاسماعيلي بالتوجه إلي الاسكندرية حيث مقر معسكر المنتخب هناك أول أمس وحصلوا علي توقيع من اللاعب بفسخ عقده مع ستراسبورج الفرنسي. 
علمت الجمهورية ان المتابعة دقيقة داخل الأهلي في قضية عبدربه حيث اعلن مسئولو الأهلي تمسكهم بحقوقهم فيما يتعلق بتلك الأزمة وتوعد الأهلي بكشف المستور في حالة عدم عدول اللاعب عن امضائه بفسخ عقده مع النادي الفرنسي حيث سيتم اظهار العقد الذي قام بتوقيعه عبدربه العام الماضي عندما كان في ستراسبورج وكذلك العقد الذي قام بتوقيعه للنادي الفرنسي. 
توعد الأهلي اللاعب في الفترة المقبلة حيث انه بعد توقيعه لاستمارة فسخ التعاقد فإنه من المؤكد ان تتوقف مسيرة عبدربه وستكون اقل عقوبة هي الايقاف لمدة 6 أشهر علي الأقل لقيامه بالتوقيع لناديين في وقت واحد وفي مثل تلك المواقف دائما ما تكون العقوبة هي الايقاف. *​*اما بجاحه*
*وتقولون لنا*
*لماذا نكره*
*الاهلى*​


----------



## oesi no (31 مايو 2008)

بيتر 
ممكن تركز فى السؤال دة وتجاوبنى عليه 
هل لو يحيى الكومى دفع الفلوس فى معادها  كان حد هيقدر يجى ناحيه حسنى عبد ربه 
وهل مطلوب من الاهلى انه يسيب صفقة ممكن يكسب فيها ملايين علشان خاطر الدراويش بتوع علم تونس ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> يا مايكل اطلع الرد اللى فوقيك  وانت تعرف ان فيه ناس لسه متفائله
> انا لو حطيتله تشكيله الاهلى هيقول  مش هننزل الماتش الا لو حسبتونا متقدمين 2 صفر ​



*ههههههههههههههه

يا عم يعنى حتحطلى تشكلية أمم اوروبا

و على فكرة موضوع أن حسنى عبد ربوووو فى الاهلى دى*

*أكـــــزووووووبــــــــة*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



maarttina قال:


> المشكلة مش كده المشكلة انكم اربع سنين بتقولو راجعيين ماذا بعد؟ وبعدين انا سالت سؤال واضح السنة اللي فاتت كان الهلي طرف تاني معاكم في النهائي ماخدتش الكاس ليه ؟؟
> لازم تعترفو انكم عمركم مابتاخدو بطولة الاهلي مكمل للنهائي بتعاعها



*يا حول الله

بتكلمينى عن السنة الى فاتت لية مخدناش الكاس

دة مهو السنادى أحنا أبطاااااااااال الكاس!!!!!!

الى انتو خرجتو منة من الدور الاول على يد فريق من شدة ضعفة لم أتذكر هيذ نيم​*
*الـ،،ـــزمالك بطل الكأس مصر حالية و كاس السوبر مستقبللا يا أهلاوية!!!

انا بحزركم جميعا

تن...تتن...تن....تن...تن*​


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2008)

اهاردة ماتش منتخب مصر مع الكونغو يارب يفوزوا وانشاءالله يبقوا اول المجموعة


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> اهاردة ماتش منتخب مصر مع الكونغو يارب يفوزوا وانشاءالله يبقوا اول المجموعة



يتدعى ان مصر تفوز على دولة الكونجو الديمقراطية!!!

صحيح بطل دورى بلدك هو الاهلى:hlp::hlp:​


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2008)

وايه يعنى الاهلى 

المنتخب مكون من كل الفرق اهلى على زمالك على انبى على اسماعيلى على كله يعنى مش الاهلى هو صاحب الفضل على المنتخب


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2008)

كسبنا بس بردة تانى المجموعه 
ربنا يخليلنا شحاته 
مالاوى تكسب جيبوتى 8 
واحنا نكسب الكونغو  2


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> كسبنا بس بردة تانى المجموعه
> ربنا يخليلنا شحاته
> مالاوى تكسب جيبوتى 8
> واحنا نكسب الكونغو 2


*البركه فى راس الحربه*
* عماد متعب*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> بيتر
> 
> ممكن تركز فى السؤال دة وتجاوبنى عليه
> هل لو يحيى الكومى دفع الفلوس فى معادها كان حد هيقدر يجى ناحيه حسنى عبد ربه
> ...


*مش انا بقول بجاحه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*الله يرحمه يحيى الكومى*
*كان زمانه باع المحافظه كلها للاهلى*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*يا عينى على المنتخب و أدائة الروعة بصحيح يعنى

الحمد لله و بفضل دعوات المصريين أستطاعنا الفوز على الكونجو 

2-1 

طبعا حسنى عبد ربووووو مكنش مركز طول الماتش 

و كلو كوم و دماغ عماد متعب كوم تقولش بطيخة!!

كلها ضربات فى أماكن ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا

يا عينى على عمرو زكى و على الجون 

عــ،،ـــالمـــى يا بــــ،،ـــنـــى

قذيفة مدوية تهز الشباك!!​*


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2008)

شوف يا استاذ بيتر البجاحه اللى بجد دى 





​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ذكرت تقارير صحفية ان النادي الأهلي اقترب من الوصول إلى اتفاق مع هاني سعيد مدافع الإسماعيلي والمنتخب الوطني للانتقال لصفوف الفريق بدءا من الموسم المقبل خاصة أن عقد اللاعب مع الإسماعيلي ينتهي في يناير المقبل‏ وهو ما يعطيه الحق في التوقيع لأي ناد دون حصول الإسماعيلي علي أي مقابل مادي‏.‏

ونقلت صحيفة الاهرام عن مصادر مقربة أن اللاعب طلب من إدارة الإسماعيلي السماح له بالانتقال للأهلي مقابل الاتفاق علي الشروط المالية بينهما‏.‏

ويعتبر المسئولون في الأهلي انضمام هاني سعيد صفقة في غاية الأهمية لتعويض غياب مدافع الفريق المصاب‏ عماد النحاس.​*
*كـــــمان هااانى سعيد!!!!!

يبقى غيرو اسم الفرقة بقة و سموها منتخب مصر و خلاص

صحيح بـــجـــــــــــاحة​*


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2008)

طيب الجديد بقا عمر جمال مضى للاهلى 
اصل القايمة بتاعتنا 40 واحد ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*طب خد أنتة بقى المفاجاة دى بــقى

أجووووووجوووووو فى الزمـ،،،ــــــــــــــــلك!​*


*أجوجو الى رجل واحدة منة بمقام اللعيبة الى عمالين تشترو فيها دى!!

و فـــــــية مفاجاة أخرى خلال أسبووووووع​*
*أحترسوا الزمالك قــ÷ــــادم​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شيتوس*
*فى الاسماعيى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*القط والفار*​


----------



## oesi no (8 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
اجوجو فى العين الاماراتى 
لوووووووووووووووول
مبروك شيتوس عليكم يا بيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الفيفا: عبد ربه من أفضل لاعبي القارة الأفريقية*​ 


​*كتب: محمد جبريل –*​*نشر الموقع الرسمي للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) تقريرا مطولا وصف فيه لاعب المنتخب المصري حسني عبد ربه بأنه من أفضل لاعبي القارة الأفريقية مثل ديديه دروجبا ومايكل ايسيان وصامويل ايتو. * *وأشار التقرير أنه على الرغم من أن "نجم الإسماعيلي" لا يمتلك شهرة عالمية مثل زميليه في المنتخب محمد أبو تريكة ومحمد زيدان لكنه من المتوقع أن يكون له تأثير كبير مع المنتخب المصري في المرحلة القادمة خصوصا في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010. **وتناول التقرير أداء عبد ربه الرائع في كأس الأمم الإفريقية الأخيرة والتي أقيمت في غانا، وقيادته للمنتخب المصري في الفوز باللقب بالإضافة إلى حصوله على أفضل لاعب في البطولة متفوقا على جميع نجوم القارة السمراء. **كما أشارت الفيفا عبر موقعها الرسمي إلى تهافت العديد من الأندية الأوربية لضم اللاعب الفذ ومنها أتليتكو مدريد الإسباني وبورتسموث وميدلسبرة الإنجليزيين. **كما تضمن التقرير تناول لمسيرة عبد ربه مع منتخب الشباب والمنتخب الأول بالإضافة إلى فوزه مع النادي الإسماعيلي بالدوري المصري عام 2002 . *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*دة أتحاد فيفا ظلاطا دة

حسنى عبد ربو مين بس الى بيتقارن بدوجبا و أيتو

يلا مش مشكلة​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




*أكد المهاجم الغاني جونيور أجوجو – للمرة الأولى – وجود مفاوضات بشأن انتقاله إلى صفوف نادي الزمالك المصري. 
ونقل موقع كيك.أوف عن مهاجم نوتنجهام فوريست الإنجليزي أكد تقارير دخول نادي الزمالك في تفاوض معه مشيراً إلى أن وكيله يتحدث مع الزمالك وأن هناك أمور بالفعل خاضعة للتفاوض.

وعما إذا كان سيترك إنجلترا، رد أجوجو، ولما لا؟!! هي كرة القدم..

وقال الموقع إن نادي كولون الألماني دخل على خط المفاوضات مع اللاعب الذي لم يحزم أمره بعد.

وكان الزمالك قد أعلن في وقت سابق أن أجوجو سيصل إلى القاهرة يوم الاثنين لإنجاز التفاوض مع نادي الزمالك.

وأكدت تقارير أن اللاعب سيصل فجر الثلاثاء​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الزمالك يضم أيمن عبد العزيز لأربع سنوات قادمة​*
*أكد الأستاذ ممدوح عباس رئيس مجلس ادارة نادى الزمالك أن أيمن عبد العزيز لاعب نادى طرابزون التركى انضم رسميا للقلعة البيضاء لأربعة مواسم قادمة تبدأ من الموسم الجارى وقام بتوقيع العقود وقال عباس فى تصريحات للموقع الرسمى لنادى الزمالك أن عبد العزيز سيكون اضافة ودعما قويا لخط وسط الزمالك ومن المقرر أن تصل البطاقة الدولية الخاصة به من ناديه التركى خلال 48 ساعة وسيصل اللاعب نفسه الى القاهرة يوم الجمعة القادم ليبدأ معسكر الاعداد مع الفريق للموسم الجديد


أن أيمن عبد العزيز لاعب خط الوسط بنادي طرابزون التركي سينضم إلي صفوف فريق الزمالك ابتداء من الموسم المقبل بعد ان وقع اللاعب علي عقد انضمام للقلعة البيضاء وأعلن نادي طرابزون التركي موافقته علي الاستغناء عن اللاعب.. وقد تكلف ضم اللاعب ما يقرب من مليون يورو​*
*مبروك على الزمااااااااااالك أيمن عبد العزيز

و لــــ×××ــــسة التقيل جاى ورا!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أووووووووووووووووووووةةةةةةةةة

أووووووووووووووووووووةةةةةةةةة

أجووووووووووووجووووووووووووووو

فى الزماااااااااااااااااااالك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بتقولوا اية يا أولاد؟؟!!!!

الزمااااااااااالك فى أجووووووجووووووووو​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الموقع الرسمي لنادي نوتنجهام فورست الانجليزي يعلن رحيل أجوجو الي الزمالك​*



*أعلن الموقع الرسمي لنادي نوتنجهام فورست الانجليزي رحيل نجمه الغاني جونيور أجوجو منتقلا الي نادي الزمالك المصري بعدما حصل الزمالك علي توقيع اللاعب , لتنتهي الصفقة رسميا لصالح الزمالك .

وذكر الموقع في تقريره عن رحيل نجم الفريق أن جونيور أجوجو هو هداف الدوري والفريق للموسم المنقضي برصيد 13 هدف بعد انضمامه للفريق عام 2006 .

وكنا في Zamalek.Sc قد سبقنا الجميع بالاعلان عن انتهاء الصفقة بشكل رسمي مع اللاعب بعد أن أصبح العائق الوحيد هو ارسال الزمالك المبلغ المستحق للنادي الانجليزي من أجل ارسال البطاقة الدولية والاستغناء الخاص باللاعب , في الوقت الذي قام اللاعب بالتوقيع فيه علي العقود عن طريق الفاكس الذي تم ارساله اليه من نادي الزمالك بعد أن وافق مدير أعماله علي كل بنود العقد بعد وصوله الي ميت عقبة لدراسة العقد والوقوف علي بنوده .. لتنتظر ميت عقبة البطاقة الدولية للاعب خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة .

وبهذا الاعلان الرسمي من قبل النادي الانجليزي ينتهي مسلسل أجوجو والزمالك باعلان انضمام اللاعب رسميا للفريق في الوقت الذي حاول فيه وكلاء اللاعبون افساد الصفقة واقصاءها عن الزمالك .. 

( خبوا عيالكوا .. أجــــــ؛ــ؛ـــــــــوجــــ؛ــ؛ــــــو جالكوا ) ​*


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2008)

ياسلام أخيرا أجوجو راح الزمالك أنا سامع من فترة أنه هيروح بس كان فى كلام أنه مش هيروح
بس الحمدلله أهو جيه أنشاء الله يعمل شغل مع الفريق


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ياسلام أخيرا أجوجو راح الزمالك أنا سامع من فترة أنه هيروح بس كان فى كلام أنه مش هيروح
> بس الحمدلله أهو جيه أنشاء الله يعمل شغل مع الفريق



*أمال اية يا مايكل

أجوووووووجوووووووو جــــــــاء

و البقية تأتي

الكل يستخبـــى!!!!*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

وبعد اجوجو

رانير هولمن الالمانى مديرا فنيا للزمالك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



غصن زيتون قال:


> وبعد اجوجو
> 
> رانير هولمن الالمانى مديرا فنيا للزمالك​




*ألماني راينر هولمان هو المدير الفني الجديد للزمالك خلال الموسم المقبل مقابل 20 ألف يورو شهرياً​*.


للاسف فعلا  كلامك صحيح

المدرب الكوفتة دة حيمسك الفريق

ربــــنا يسطر بقى و يطلع عدل​


----------



## غصن زيتون (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

على رأيك اخى 
ربنا يستر ...
انا معرفش لة انجازات ...
وعلى العموم هنعرفة يوم 20 يوليو​


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2008)

طيب ممكن اى مصدر غير الكام كلمة دول راينر هولمان مدرب بلا انجازات وايضا لم يوقع عقد مع الزمالك مثله مثل اجوجو وزاكرونى 
لا يوجد عقود وليس كل من اتى الى مصر اصبح  من حق الزمالك 
اجوجو  جاء وسافر 
زاكرونى جاء وسافر 
هولمان لم يأتى بعد ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



غصن زيتون قال:


> على رأيك اخى
> ربنا يستر ...
> انا معرفش لة انجازات ...
> وعلى العموم هنعرفة يوم 20 يوليو​



*ربنا يسطر ان شاء الله و يطلع عدل و أحسن من كرول*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*المصادر علشان الاخوة الاعــــــــداء​*




*مُحدّث - بعد اجتماع مجلس الإدارة: الإتفاق مع هولمان والتوقيع خلال ساعات  

18/06/2008​*
*؛ـــــــ؛ــــــ؛ـــــ؛ـــــــ؛*​

*انتهي منذ قليل اجتماع مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك المعين برئاسة السيّد ممدوح عباس.. وعلم الموقع الرسمي لجماهير الزمالك ZamalekFans.com من مصادره الخاصة ان بندا رسميا قد كُتب في محضر مجلس الإدارة نص علي: "الموافقة علي التعاقد مع الألماني راينر هولمان لتولي تدريب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم خلفاً للهولندي رود كرول، وإعداد مذكرة لتقديمها لمديرية الشباب والرياضة والمجلس القومي للرياضة للموافقة والتوقيع معه فور وصوله."

ومن المقرر أن يصل الألماني راينر هولمان خلال الساعات القادمة لتوقيع العقود.

وقد قرر المجلس خلال اجتماعه إعداد مذكرة أخري تضم أسماء جميع اللاعبين الجدد الذي قام المجلس بالتعاقد معهم، وذلك لتقديمها للمجلس القومي للرياضة والحصول علي الموافقة الخاصة بها.​*


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2008)

آخر أخبار يورو 2008 

المنتخبات التى صعدت للدور نصف النهائى
تأهل من المجموعى الأولى : البرتغال فى المركز الأول وتركيا فى المركز الثانى
من المجموعة الثانية : كرواتيا فى المركز الأول وألمانيا فى المركز الثانى
من المجموعة الثالثة : هولندا فى المركز الأول وأيطاليا فى المركز الثانى 
من المجموعة الرابعة : أسبانيا فى المركز الأول وروسيا فى المركز الثانى

وبالتالى سيلاقى كل من أول المجموعة الأولى مع ثانى المجموعة الثانية وأول المجموعة الثانية مع ثانى المجموعة الأولى ( البرتغال x ألمانيا ) .... ( كرواتيا x تركيا )
وأول المجموعة الثالثة مع ثانى المجموعة الرابعة وأول المجموعة الرابعة مع ثانى المجموعة الثالثة 
( هولندا x روسيا ) ... ( أسبانيا x  أيطاليا )


----------



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*واخر بجاحة النادى الاهلى*
*بجاحة*
*الأهلي يطالب ستراسبورج بسرعة إنهاء صفقة عبدربه*
*وبطاقة معوض بالجبلاية*​ 
*طالب مسئولو النادي الأهلي نادي ستراسبورج الفرنسي بسرعة تكثيف مفاوضاتهم واتصالاتهم مع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا" وضرورة ارسال جواب استعجال إلي النادي الفرنسي بشأن انهاء المفاوضات مع حسني عبدربه لاعب الفريق وحسم تلك الصفقة نهائيا خاصة أن النادي الأهلي متمسك بحقه في اللاعب ورفض التنازل عنه بأي شكل من الأشكال. *
*رفض مسئولو الأهلي أي ضغوط تمارس عليهم للتنازل عن عبدربه وذلك بعد الأنباء التي ترددت في الأيام القليلة الماضية حول محاولة بعض المسئولين الضغط علي النادي الأهلي بالتنازل عن اللاعب ومن ثم فإنه تم مطالبة النادي الفرنسي بسرعة التفاوض مع الفيفا لإنهاء هذا الموضوع بصورة نهائية خاصة أن البطاقة الدولية الخاصة باللاعب لم تصل بعد إلي نادي ستراسبورج. *
*كما أن مسئولي ستراسبورج ثابتون علي موقفهم من تفعيل العقد المبرم مع الأهلي وهم في انتظار إصدار الفيفا لبطاقة دولية مؤقتة لعبدربه لإرسالها إلي النادي الأهلي لتكون بذلك الكرة في ملعب مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي الذي يستطيع في حالة صموده أمام هذه الحرب الشعواء في الانتصار للقيم والمباديء التي لطالما تغنينا بها. *
*تسلم اتحاد الكرة المصري البطاقة الدولية الخاصة بلاعب الأهلي الجديد سيد معوض وذلك من ناديه السابق طرابزون التركي.. وقد قام المهندس عدلي القيعي مدير التسويق بالنادي بالاتصال باتحاد الكرة وتأكد من وصول البطاقة الدولية للاعب وبوصول البطاقة الدولية يصبح سيد معوض رسميا في النادي الأهلي في اضافة جديدة ومفيدة داخل صفوف الفريق.. ويبدأ سيد معوض من لحظة وصول البطاقة مشواره رسميا مع النادي الأهلي نحو البطولات والانتصارات. *
*بجاحة*
*بالامانة*
*بجاحة*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



bitar قال:


> *واخر بجاحة النادى الاهلى*
> *بجاحة*
> *الأهلي يطالب ستراسبورج بسرعة إنهاء صفقة عبدربه*
> *وبطاقة معوض بالجبلاية*​
> ...



هو دة نادى المبادىْ والقيم​


----------



## هاني ريعو (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لا يا جماعه لا لا لا لا لا عيب كده احنا اخوات اولا واخيرا
مش علشان النادي الاهلي بيدي الزمالك علي دماغه كل ماتش والتاني يبقي نزعل من بعض
سامحوني يا اخواتي الزمالكاويين
عضدوني يا اخوتي في الاهلويه
هيا يا اهلاوي.......قوم معانا ان كنت غاوي
نصيت النادي الاهلي......ونغيظ اي زمالكاوي
اهلااااااااااااااااااي اهلاااااااااااااااي   اوووه اوووه
ثانكس افري بودي اند بالزات الاهلاويه 
اوعوا حد يزعل مني ده هزار وضحك مش اكتر عالم ربنا انا بحب المشجعين كلهم
بس ده مايمنعش برضه اني بحب الاهلاويه اكتر 
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## هاني ريعو (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لا يا جماعه لا لا لا لا لا عيب كده احنا اخوات اولا واخيرا
مش علشان النادي الاهلي بيدي الزمالك علي دماغه كل ماتش والتاني يبقي نزعل من بعض
سامحوني يا اخواتي الزمالكاويين
عضدوني يا اخوتي في الاهلويه
هيا يا اهلاوي.......قوم معانا ان كنت غاوي
نصيت النادي الاهلي......ونغيظ اي زمالكاوي
اهلااااااااااااااااااي اهلاااااااااااااااي اوووه اوووه
ثانكس افري بودي اند بالزات الاهلاويه 
اوعوا حد يزعل مني ده هزار وضحك مش اكتر عالم ربنا انا بحب المشجعين كلهم
بس ده مايمنعش برضه اني بحب الاهلاويه اكتر 
ههههههههههه​*سوري يا جماعه كنت ناسي اكبر الخط​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يونيو 2008)

*(((رسميا هولمان المدير الفني للزمالك)))*

*علم Zamalek.Tv أن المدير الفني الالماني راينير هولمان قد وقع عقدا رسميا منذ قليل في الجلسة التي جمعته بالسيد ممدوح عباس رئيس نادي الزمالك ليصبح هولمان هو المدير الفني لنادي الزمالك في الموسم القادم *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يونيو 2008)

*(!(!(!(أجــوجــو يصــل الثلاثــاء وينضم رسميــا للزمالك)!)!)!)*

*علم الموقع الرسمى للنجم عمرو زكي أن المهاجم الدولى الغانى جونيور أجوجو سيصل الى القاهرة الثلاثاء القادم للأنضمام الى نادى الزمالك بعد ان وقع اللاعب رسميا بالفاكس كما أشرنا من قبل

وتعذر وصول اللاعب بعد غدا الأثنين بسبب ارتباطه بمباراة هامة مع منتخب غانا غدا الأحد ضد الجابون وعدم وجود حجز طيران فى اليوم التالى للمباراة*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*(أجــــ،ــــوجــــ،ــــو جــــالكو.....أستــــــخبوا أنتــــو و عيــــــالكو)*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

_طيب وبعدين 
اجوجو   ... رااااااااااااااااااااااح
شيكابالا .. رااااااااااااااااااااح
جويفرى ... راااااااااااااااااااح
امير عزمى .. راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح

كلة اتبخر _​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



غصن زيتون قال:


> _طيب وبعدين
> اجوجو   ... رااااااااااااااااااااااح
> شيكابالا .. رااااااااااااااااااااح
> جويفرى ... راااااااااااااااااااح
> ...




*للاسف حـــظ النادى الاحمر المحظــــوظ

عمرو ذكى كمان أحترف خلاص!!!!

و مازال الزمالك الى الان بلا مـــهااااااااجم!!!!*​


----------



## max mike (29 يونيو 2008)

ياراجل هتتحل اكيد وهنطحن الاهلى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لالالالالالالالا

مش مصدق نفسى !!!!!!!!!!!!

خدواااااا الى جاية دى​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 يوليو 2008)

*أجوجو يشرب الشاي بالياسمين و ينضم للزمالك رسميا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




*كما أنفردنا أمس في zamalek.tv بحسم صفقة المرعب جونيور اجوجو دون ذكر اسمه و كنا نرغب في عدم الأفصاح عن الصفقة الا بعد أن يتم الاعلان رسميا عنها من قبل رئيس نادي الزمالك الأستاذ ممدوح عباس الذي تحمل الكثير من أجل حسم تلك الصفقة الا ان موقع غانا سكور نت قد اعلن عن الصفقة التي تم حسمها عصر امس الثلاثاء بعد ارسال صورة من العقد الموقع من قبل اللاعب على الأيميل و الفاكس ليعلن مسئولي الزمالك انتهاء الصفقة رسميا بعدما مرت الصفقة بشوط طويل من المفاوضات بين دبي والقاهرة والجابون وغانا 

ورغم الاتفاق التام علي اغلب بنود التعاقد بين مسئولي الزمالك واللاعب ووكيله كما اشرنا في وقت سابق الا انه بقي شرط طلب اللاعب لشرط جزائي بعد انتهاء السنة الثانية يتيح لاجوجو العودة لاوروبا من جديد هو العائق الاساسي في انهاء الصفقة وعدم توقيع اجوجو للعقد و على رغم من هذا الخلاف كنا متأكدين من قدرة رئيس النادي على حسم الصفقة و كان هذا السبب الرئيسي لعدم الاعلان او الحديث او التلميح لفشل الصفقة كما اعتقد البعض 

اجوجو يري انضمامه للزمالك كخطوة هامة للعودة الي اوروبا خاصة بعد كاس العالم 2010 التي يعتقد اجوجو في وجود فرصه له للتألق 

حتى انه صرح لوسائل الاعلام في غانا عندما سؤال عن انتقاله للزمالك و هل انتقاله للزمالك هو خطوة للخلف الا ان اللاعب اكد على ان انضمامه للزمالك هو خطوة في عودته مرة اخرى لاوربا من خلال بوابة الزمالك و انه في انجلترا كان يلعب في نادي درجة ثانية ام الزمالك فهو واحد من اقوى اندية القارة و يكفي انه لازال محتفظ بالرغم من الكبوة التي لحقت بالفريق في السنوات الماضية بالرقم القياسي في بطولة افريقيا ابطال الدوري و بطولة السوبر الافريقي و لم يستطيع اي نادي حتى الان في كسر رقمه ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أكد موقع غاناسوكرنت أن اللاعب الدولي الغاني جونيور أجوجو أنهى الجدل الأخير وقرر الانضمام إلى نادي الزمالك بعد موافقة الأخير على أن تكون مدة العقد عامين فقط.

وقال الموقع إنه من المتوقع أن يلتحق أجوجو بمعسكر الفريق يوم (الثلاثاء) لبدء فترة الاستعداد مع فريقه الجديد. 

وتابع الموقع أنه وعلى الرغم من عدم الكشف عن إنجاز الصفقة، إلا أن مصدراً مقرباً من مجلس الزمالك أبلغ غاناسوكرنت أن الصفقة تمت مقابل مغري جداً للمهاجم الغاني.

وأشار الموقع إلى أن الفريق الفائز ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا 5 مرات ظل يراقب اللاعب مع ناديه الحالي نوتنجهام فوريست ويسعى للتعاقد مع مهاجم ليحل محل المهاجم عمرو زكي الذي (انضم بحسب الموقع) إلى ويجان اتليتيك الانجليزي.

وكان موقع نوتنجهام فوريست قد أعلن بشكل رسمي قبل ما يقرب من شهر انتقال أجوجو للزمالك، لكن المفاوضات مع اللاعب مرت بمشاهد متقلبة حتى بعد حضور اللاعب للقاهرة، وعودته للإلتحاق بمنتخب النجوم السوداء.


ورغم الصمت الرسمي لنادي الزمالك، إلا أن موقع غاناسوكرنت أعاد فتح ملف انتقال اللاعب إلى القلعة البيضاء وأكد أن أجوجو انتقل بالفعل للزمالك وهو الأمر الذي سيضفي على الدوري المصري إثارة ومتعة وقوة​*
*((أجوجو رااااااااااااااااجع يقلب الموااااااااااااااااجع))​*
*مبروك علينا الدبابة يا شباب​*


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *أكد موقع غاناسوكرنت أن اللاعب الدولي الغاني جونيور أجوجو أنهى الجدل الأخير وقرر الانضمام إلى نادي الزمالك بعد موافقة الأخير على أن تكون مدة العقد عامين فقط.
> 
> وقال الموقع إنه من المتوقع أن يلتحق أجوجو بمعسكر الفريق يوم (الثلاثاء) لبدء فترة الاستعداد مع فريقه الجديد.
> 
> ...





تدق خبر زى الفل انا فرحت قوى 
اهو يعوض الزمالك عن عمرو ذكى

اجوجو جاى يكسر الدنيا وهيجيب عاليها واطيها


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *أكد موقع غاناسوكرنت أن اللاعب الدولي الغاني جونيور أجوجو أنهى الجدل الأخير وقرر الانضمام إلى نادي الزمالك بعد موافقة الأخير على أن تكون مدة العقد عامين فقط.
> 
> وقال الموقع إنه من المتوقع أن يلتحق أجوجو بمعسكر الفريق يوم (الثلاثاء) لبدء فترة الاستعداد مع فريقه الجديد.
> 
> ...





تصدق خبر زى الفل انا فرحت قوى 
اهو يعوض الزمالك عن عمرو ذكى

اجوجو جاى يكسر الدنيا وهيجيب عاليها واطيها


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> تصدق خبر زى الفل انا فرحت قوى
> اهو يعوض الزمالك عن عمرو ذكى
> 
> اجوجو جاى يكسر الدنيا وهيجيب عاليها واطيها




*أن شاء الله حيعيد عصر البطولات لنادى القلعة اليضاء من جديد*


----------



## غصن زيتون (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*كنت قربت افقد الامل فى اى صفقة جديدة 
ولكن الحمد للة 
اجوجو رجع رغماً عن انف الكذابين اللى بيحاولوا يهدموا الزمالك ويحطمو لاعيبتة ...
ننتظر ايضاً حسين على فى خلال ساعات 
ويارب ابعد عنة شر القيعى وامثالة *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



غصن زيتون قال:


> *كنت قربت افقد الامل فى اى صفقة جديدة
> ولكن الحمد للة
> اجوجو رجع رغماً عن انف الكذابين اللى بيحاولوا يهدموا الزمالك ويحطمو لاعيبتة ...
> ننتظر ايضاً حسين على فى خلال ساعات
> ويارب ابعد عنة شر القيعى وامثالة *​



*فى تطور للاحداث وفى محاولة لاحباط صفقة حسين على ورد القلم الموجع الذى تلقاه الاعلام الأحمر 

فى تعاقد الزمالك مع الدبابة البشرية اجوجو بعد ان كان يسعى لافسادها بل و الترويج لفشلها التام وبعد موافقة بتروجيت على عرض الزمالك لشراء الاعب باربعة وماتين وخمسين الف جنيه ومع اقتراب الصفقة من الانتهاء أرسل مسئولى الاهلى عرضا شفهياً لبتروجيت يزايد فيه بربع مليون جنيه وادارة بتروجيت برئاسة هانى ضاحى مجتمعة الان لتقرير مصير الاعب واذا تراجعت ادارة النادى البترولى عن موافقتها عن عرض الزمالك فان ذلك يؤكد تواطؤها مع الأحمر ومن حق الزمالك أن يقدم المستندات ووصولات الأمانة التى تدين الاعب و ياتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى ترددت انباء عن ان سامح فهمى وزير البترول طالب ادارة بتروجيت بالالتزام بموافقتها على بيع الاعب للزمالك الذي تقدم بعرض جدي و لم يماطل ادارة بتروجت *​




*ربنا يسطر!!!!

و نتمنى أن شاء الله الصفقة تتم على خير بعيدا عن المدمرين الحاقدين!!!!!​*


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2008)

*راااااااااااااجع يقلب المواااااااااااااااااااااااااجع صح*


----------



## بولا البرنس (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ولا حتي لما يجيبوا كريستيانو رونالدوا مش هيعرفوا يعملوا حاجة قال أجوجو قال​


----------



## غصن زيتون (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لا يا بولا 
مش بس اجوجو 
دا فى كمان هانى سعيد قرب 
وان شاء اللة ها يتعلموا  يعملو حاجات كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## غصن زيتون (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*شوفوا بقى النادى الاحمر بيعمل اية 

فيما تعد سابقة غريبة علي الوسط الرياضي.. علم ZamalekFans.com أن مجلس إدارة الأهلي قد قرر عدم تصعيد أزمة حسني عبد ربه و عدم تقديم شكوي إلي الإتحاد الدولي ضد اللاعب ونادي ستراسبورج إلا في حالة نجاح الزمالك في شراء اللاعب هاني سعيد مدافع نادي الإسماعيلي !! وهو ما يعد تهديد مباشر من نادي المبادئ والقيم ومحاولة للتأثير ولي ذراع مسئولي الدراويش *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لا صحيح نادى المبادىء و القيم الفاااااااارغة!!!!!​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 يوليو 2008)

*حسين على فى الاهلى لمدة 5 سنوات الخبر كامل من موقع النادى الاهلى الرسمى!!!!!*

*أعلن النادي الاهلى اليوم عن التعاقد مع حسين على لاعب وسط بتروجيت لمدة 5 سنوات تبدأ من موسم 2008-2009 وسوف يتم قيد اللاعب فى قائمة الفريق للموسم الحالى ليكون اللاعب رقم 28 فى القائمة وسوف يلحق اللاعب بمعسكر ألمانيا فى غضون الساعات القليلة القادمة فى حالة إنهاء الإجراءات .. من جانبه أكد الكابتن هادى خشبة المنسق العام للكرة أن الاهلى الفني التعاقد مع حسن على لاعب وسط بتروجيت ليكون اللاعب رقم 28 فى القائمة .. وقال هادى خشبة أن العقد يمتد لمدة 5 سنوات تبدأ من الموسم الحالى يذكر أن حسين على كان لاعبا بصفوف الناشئين بالاهلى وتدرج فى فرق الناشئين فى فريق الشباب ولم يتم قيده فى قائمة الفريق الأول نظرا لعدم وجود أماكن ..​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انا الصراحة مش فاهم يعنى لحد أمتى حتفضل سياسة نادى الاخلاق و القيم و البجاحة دى كدة!!!!!!!!!!!

الف سلامة و مبروك علية كرســـــى البدلاء!!!!!​*


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه  وآدى دقنى لو لاعبوه متش وااااااااحد*


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
بالشفا 
كل صفقه وانتو بخير 
يوم 20 قرب خبو اللاعيبه ​


----------



## غصن زيتون (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هانى سعيد............
من اجمل صفقات الزمالك ..هذا الموسم 
لانة لاعب ممتاذ ... ومركزة محتاجة الزمالك جدا 
ولانة من الاسماعيلى .... وكان الاحمر عايزة*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*و نقووووووول كمــــان مبـــروك لاحســـن مدافع فى أفرقيا أنضمامة لنادى القلعة البيضاء

((هـــــــــانى ســعـــــــيد))​*
*علم Zamalek.Sc ان النجم هاني سعيد نجم منتخب مصر والمنضم حديثا لصفوف نادي الزمالك متواجد الأن داخل جدران النادي بصحبة الحارس الأمين محمد عبد المنصف لمليء العقود الذي وقعه اللاعب منذ فترة وكانت بحوزه حارس الزمالك بناءا علي طلب اللاعب ، وسوف يقوم هاني سعيد بمليء العقود في وجود اداري الفريق وليد بدر واللواء علاء مقلد مدير عام النادي ، ثم يتوجه اداري الفريق لقيد اللاعب ضمن قائمة الفريق ، وسوف يتوجه بعد ذلك اللاعب لمعسكر الفريق في مدينة 6 أكتوبر وسوف يحضر تدريب الفريق اليوم في تمام السادسة مساءا بملعب الأعلاميين ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بالشفا
> كل صفقه وانتو بخير
> يوم 20 قرب خبو اللاعيبه ​



*دا أحنا الى منتظرين يوم 20 بفارخ الصبر علشان نوريكو الزمالك الى على حق ربــنا*​


غصن زيتون قال:


> *هانى سعيد............
> من اجمل صفقات الزمالك ..هذا الموسم
> لانة لاعب ممتاذ ... ومركزة محتاجة الزمالك جدا
> ولانة من الاسماعيلى .... وكان الاحمر عايزة*



*الف مبروووووكــ يا غصن و لسة فى الطريق مفاجاءت أخــــــــرى:new6:*​


*و سلملى على النادى الاحمر نادى القيــــــــم:2: ​*


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الأهلي والزمالك.. لصوص 5 نجوم*​
​
​*لن يترك الأهلي والزمالك الفرصة لأي ناد منافس للظهور لأن الكبيرين يقومان بشكل دائم بالانقضاض علي الأندية الأخري ومناطحة كل من تسول له نفسه أن يناطح الكبار في القمة.. الظاهرة قديمة وبدأت منذ سنوات طويلة ولكنها استشرت الآن بشكل يفوق ما كان يحدث عن ذي قبل. *
*وقبل انطلاق الموسم القادم قام الأهلي والزمالك بتفريغ الأندية من النجوم وبخاصة لاعبي المنتخب الوطني الذين أصبح أغلبهم في صفوف الفريقين.. كانت أولي الصفقات أحمد حسن الصغير لاعب غزل المحلة الذي انتقل إلي الأهلي بعد صراع مع الزمالك بعد أن ضم حسن شحاتة هذا اللاعب للمنتخب.. وقبلها أضاف الأهلي أحمد حسن الكبير من إندرلخت البلجيكي وهو أيضا من نجوم المنتخب. *
*وبعد تألقه في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الماضية في غانا 2008 انضم سيد معوض الظهير الأيسر الأساسي للمنتخب للأهلي عبر محطة نادي جالطة سراي التركي.. وبعد تألق ليبرو المنتخب الأساسي هاني سعيد انتقل إلي صفوف نادي الزمالك ليصبح أحد أهم الصفقات هذا الموسم ويجرد الإسماعيلي من أحد أبرز لاعبيه.. ومازالت صفقة القرن حسني عبدربه معلقة حتي الآن بعد أن كافح الأهلي للحصول علي اللاعب منذ أكثر من عام. *
*وبعد صراع بين الكبيرين انتقل حسين علي لاعب بتروجيت إلي الأهلي ليجرد النادي البترولي الصاعد بقوة من أفضل نجوم خط وسطه. *
*وخلال الموسم الماضي تألق الثنائي علاء كمال ومحمود سمير في صفوف المقاولون فخطفهما الزمالك وحرم النادي الذي يكافح الهبوط من أعمدته الأساسية في الوسط.. ونفس الحال عمرو عادل لاعب طلائع الجيش الذي انتقل للزمالك بعد تألقه في الحصان الأسود للدوري.. وسبق كل هؤلاء انتقال هاني العجيزي نجم بلدية المحلة إلي الأهلي بعد أيام من تألقه. *​


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بجاحة الاهلى لازالت مستمرة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الأهلي أوقف مفاوضات أهلي دبي مع عبدربه
*​*
**أحمد زهران
*​*
**تعقد لجنة الكرة بالنادي الأهلي اجتماعاً طارئاً خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة لمناقشة آخر التطورات في قضية اللاعب حسني عبدربه نجم الإسماعيلي المتعاقد مع الأهلي عن طريق ستراسبورج الفرنسي حيث تسعي لجنة الكرة إلي دراسة الموقف برمته بعد التطورات الأخيرة في القضية. 
يأتي ذلك بعد وصول فاكس إلي الأهلي من نادي ستراسبورج يؤكد فيه انه لجأ إلي تسوية الأوضاع المالية مع الإسماعيلي بسبب رغبة اللاعب في البقاء بالإسماعيلي ومن ثم تصبح المشكلة بين الإسماعيلي والأهلي علي أن يخرج ستراسبورج من القضية بعد الحصول علي مستحقاته المالية.. ويأتي ذلك ليدفع الأهلي إلي تصعيد الموقف ضد اللاعب وستراسبورج والإسماعيلي خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة بعد دراسة الموقف برمته. 
كان الأهلي قد كثف اتصالاته مع أكثر من جهة في اليومين الماضيين لضمان حقه في اللاعب حيث طلب من اتحاد الكرة قيد اللاعب في القائمة المحلية للأهلي للموسم الجديد بناء علي العقد المبرم مع الأهلي وكذلك العقد الثلاثي بين الأهلي وستراسبورج واللاعب. 
كما كثف الأهلي اتصالاته بنادي أهلي دبي الإماراتي الذي كان في طريقه للتعاقد مع اللاعب بعد موافقة الإسماعيلي لكنه توقف عن استكمال المشوار في هذه الصفقة بعد اتصالات الأهلي الذي أربكت حسابات الجميع في الإسماعيلي وأهلي دبي.. وينتظر أن تشهد الساعات القليلة المقبلة تطورات جديدة في القضية خاصة وأن الأهلي عازم مثلما أشارت "الجمهورية" من قبل علي ضم اللاعب رسمياً أو أن يكون عقابه هو الإيقاف. *
*تعليقى بعد ما نشر فى جريدة الجمهوريه*

*نادى المبادىء عايز يوقف احسن لاعب فى افريقيا*
*انا بقول بجاحة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وسلملى على المبادىء*
*ايها الباكون على عصام الحضرى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

صفقة هانى سعيد اصابها شر القيعى​
هاني سعيد اجتمع بمسئولي الزمالك ورفض التوقيع.. وأغلق هاتفه!  


_

07/07/2008



*علم الموقع الرسمي لجماهير الزمالك ZamalekFans.com أن مسئولي الزمالك كانوا قد عقدوا جلسة مع اللاعب هاني سعيد مساء أمس الأحد، وخلال الجلسة أبدى هانى اعتراضه على القيمة المالية التي تم الإتفاق عليها ورفض التوقيع علي الأربع نسخ من العقد.. كما طالب هاني سعيد بوضع شرط جزائي في عقده يسمح له بالإحتراف في حالة تلقيه العرض المناسب.

وقد ترك سعيد الجلسة ليعطى مسئولي الزمالك مهلة للتفكير و وعدهم بالعودة مرة أخري.. إلا أن اللاعب أغلق هاتفه بعدها، وعقد جلسة مع مسئولي الأهلي..الجدير بالذكر أن عدلي القيعي مدير إدارة التسويق بالنادي الأهلي قد سرب أنباء عن توقيع هاني سعيد للأهلي، وهذا ما لم يتأكد بعد.

يذكر أن الزمالك قد حصل علي موافقة النادي الإسماعيلي لبيع اللاعب.. كما أنه حصل علي الإستغناء الخاص باللاعب أمس! *


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*على وزن*
*ادى ضهرك للترعة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اتحاد الكرة يعطي ظهره للأهـلي‏!‏*​*كتب - أحمد إبراهيم :*
*أعطي اتحاد كرة القدم ظهره للنادي الأهلي في قضية حسني عبد ربه لاعب وسط الإسماعيلي والمنتخب الوطني رافضا التدخل فيها من قريب أو بعيد بدعوي أنه ليس طرفا في النزاع الدائر بين الأهلي وستراسبورج الفرنسي‏.*
*كما أن الإسماعيلي هو الآخر ليس طرفا في هذا الخلاف كي يكون لاتحاد الكرة دور للفصل بين ناديين محليين‏!!‏ وتعامل اتحاد الكرة مع طلب النادي الأهلي الخاص بقيد اللاعب حسني عبد ربه في قائمته‏,‏ والذي تقدم به السبت الماضي للجنة شئون اللاعبين كأنه لم يكن لأنه لايملك حق ملكية اللاعب‏..‏ هذا بخلاف أن مايطلبه الأهلي مرتبط بنادي ستراسبورج الفرنسي ويعني هذا أن الاتحاد الدولي ـ فيفا ـ هو الجهة الوحيدة التي يحق لها الفصل في الخلاف القائم بين الناديين‏(‏ الأهلي وستراسبورج‏)‏ ولو كان للأهلي حق في اللاعب أو في استعادة مستحقاته المالية فعليه أن يلجأ للاتحاد الدولي كي يضمن حقه وسيكون دور الاتحا د المصري فقط هو ارسال واستقبال المراسلات من الاتحاد الدولي وابلاغ الأهلي بها‏. *​ 

*وراجع اتحاد الكرة موقف اللاعب من كل الجهات علي ضوء كل الأوراق والمستندات التي وصلته في الفترة الماضية من النادي الإسماعيلي والاتحاد الدولي ونادي ستراسبورج ـ وتبين له من خلال كل المراسلات ان موقف النادي الإسماعيلي سليم ويحق له قيد حسني عبدربه في قائمة الموسم الجديد خاصة بعد ان تلقي الاتحاد خطابا صريحا وواضحا يقول فيه ان خلافه مع الإسماعيلي حول اللاعب المذكور قد انتهي وإنه يلغي طلب استعادة البطاقة الدولية للاعب بعد ان بات لاعبا في صفوف الإسماعيلي‏..‏ وعلي هذا الاساس وافقت لجنة شئون اللاعبين علي قيد عبد ربه في قائمة الإسماعيلي وبالتالي أصبح النادي صاحب الحق في التصرف فيه سواء بالبيع أو الاعارة دون ان يكون لستراسبورج أي تدخل‏.‏ **أما فيما يخص النادي الأهلي فليس من حقه المطالبة بقيد اللاعب في قائمته أو حتي المطالبة بايقاف قيده في قائمة الإسماعيلي حسب ما جاء في تفسير لجنة شئون اللاعبين باتحاد الكرة‏..‏ وإذا كان للنادي أي حقوق أو اتفاقات مع نادي ستراسبورج فعليه أن يلجأ للفيفا وليس لاتحاد الكرة المصري وعلي النادي ان يستوعب دور كل جهة من الجهات فإذا كان الخلاف بين ناديين محليين علي لاعب فإن اتحاد الكرة الوطني هو صاحب القرار والفصل اما ان كان النزاع بين ناديين أحدهما محلي والآخر أجنبي فإن الاتحاد الدولي هو الجهة التي لها حق الفصل في هذا النزاع كما كان الحال تماما في خلاف الإسماعيلي مع ستراسبورج **وعلي ضوء كل هذه التفسيرات والتوضيحات فإن طلبات النادي الأهلي لن تكون محل نظر من جانب اتحاد الكرة بأي حال وحتي الاجتماع المقرر عقده غدا ـ الثلاثاء ـ للجنة شئون اللاعبين لن يكون مجالا لمناقشة طلب النادي الأهلي بل سيطرح فيه شكوي عمرو زكي لاعب الزمالك ضد ناديه وبعض النزاعات الأخري‏.‏*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ولازالت البجاحه الاهلويه مستمرة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*الإسماعيلي يقرر إيقاف هاني سعيد لأجل غير مسمي *​*الإسماعيلية ــ خالد لطفي : *
*قرر مجلس إدارة النادي الإسماعيلي إيقاف هاني سعيد لاعب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي لأجل غير مسمي بعد تهربه من التوقيع علي عقده مع نادي الزمالك امس رغم الاتفاق المبرم بينه وبين ناديه علي الانتقال للنادي الأبيض‏.‏*
*ووقع المجلس غرامة مالية قدرها‏300‏ ألف جنيه علي اللاعب هي قيمة مستحقاته المتبقية لدي الاسماعيلي ردا علي تصرفاته غير المسئولة والتي تسببت في احراج مسئولي ناديه‏.‏ ولم تتوقف قرارات مجلس إدارة الإسماعيلي عند هذا الحد بل امتدت الي قرار رفض بيع هاني سعيد لأي ناد هذا الموسم وعلي الأخص النادي الأهلي حتي لو دفع‏20‏ مليون جنيه‏.‏ *
*وقرر المجلس ايضا رد‏7‏ ملايين جنيه لنادي الزمالك هي قيمة الصفقة التي تقاضاها الاسماعيلي بعد الاتفاق الذي تم بين الطرفين مع الاعتذار لنادي الزمالك عما بدر من اللاعب‏,‏ وترك فشل الصفقة ردود فعل واسعة داخل النادي الاسماعيلي وجماهيره وساد ارتياح لدي انصار النادي الرافضين لبيع نجوم الفريق غير ان عددا من مسئولي النادي يرون ان النادي الاهلي يقف وراء افساد صفقة بيع اللاعب للزمالك وان النادي الأهلي تحرك من وراء حجاب لتدمير الصفقة‏.‏ *
*وفي اتجاه اخر يخوض الفريق الأول بالاسماعيلي مبارياته الودية بالأكاديمية البحرية بالاسكندرية اليوم مع العامرية في اطار استعداداته لانطلاق لقاءات الدوري الممتاز المقرر لها يوم‏8‏ اغسطس المقبل وسيحاول خالد القماش المدير الفني واعضاء الجهاز الفني اشراك اللاعبين الذين تم اصطحابهم في هذا التجمع المغلق المتخلف عنه حتي الآن جونسون وحسني عبدربه بدون اذن وان كان الاخير اتصل هاتفيا واكد انتظامه بدءا من اليوم **وقرر صرف النظر عن عرض الاحتراف الموجود بين يديه من اهلي دبي الاماراتي والبحث عن آخر اكثر جدية وعائد مادي مرتفع في اسبانيا ايضا هناك محمد فضل وشريف عبدالفضيل يزاولان برنامجهما العلاجي واتفق الجهاز الفني علي اداء لقاءات تجريبية بخلاف مباراة العامرية مع الجونة وسموحة والكروم والاوليمبي وبذلك يكون قد تم تغيير برنامج اللقاءات الودية المتفق عليها وما يدعو للقلق والحيرة ان خالد القماش اشتكي من تدخل بعض الاشخاص في صميم عمله وفرض اسماء عليه من رديف اندية الزمالك امثال بشير التابعي ومجدي عطوة وطارق السيد وطالب من اللجنة الفنية التدخل لحماية الفريق‏.‏ **وقام مسئولو الاسماعيلي بإرسال فاكس لنادي ستراسبورج يطلبون مخاطبة الاتحاد المصري رسميا بالمصالحة التي تمت بين الناديين لكي يقطعوا الطريق علي محاولات الاهلي لقيد حسني عبدربه‏.‏*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*انا الصراحة مبقتش فاهم اى حاجة فى موضوع بتاع هانى سعيد دة

عبد المنصف بيقول انة تهجم علية بعربية جيب معاة 3 بلطجية علشان يأخدوا منو العقود الى كانت معاة تخص هانى سعيد لتوقيعة لنادى الزمالك

و هانى سعيد بيقول محصلش حاجة من الحاجات دى

و ناس تقول وقع للاهلى

و ناس تقول ليس من حقة التوقيع لاى نادى اخر غير الزمالك لان الموضوع اتحسم مع النادى الاسماعيلى لصالح النادى الزمالك و أخد مخالصة بالاعب!!!!

الحــقـــيقــــة فــــــيــــــــــن؟!!!​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*<<<و ظــــــــهر الحـــــــق>>>*


*أنباء عن قرار للجنة شئؤون اللاعبين بأحقية الزمالك في قيد هاني سعيد 





علم موقع فالكووورة من مصادره داخل الأتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أن لجنة شؤون اللاعبين برئاسة الكابتن محمد السياجي في أجتماعها ظهر الثلاثاء أصدرت قرارا بأحقية الزمالك في قيد لاعبه الجديد هاني سعيد في قائمته للموسم الجديد . 


جاء قرار اللجنة بعد أن نظرت في كافة الأوراق التي قدمها نادي الزمالك بخصوص تعاقده مع اللاعب و الأوراق الرسمية التي تثبت حقية نادي الزمالك في ضم اللاعب . كما قررت اللجنة أحقية النادي الأسماعيلي في قيد لاعبه حسني عبد ربه ورفض طلب النادي الأهلي قيد اللاعب في صفوفه والسماح للنادي الأهلي بالتقدم بشكوى للفيفا في حالة رغبته في ذلك . 


كما قررت اللجنة رفض الشكوى التي تقدم بها عمرو زكي ضد نادي الزمالك وطالب فيها بفسخ تعاقده مع نادي الزمالك وقررت أن كافة الأجراءات التي قام بها نادي الزمالك مع لاعبه صحيحة ولا حق للاعب في *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*<<<ظــــــــهـــــر الحـــــــــــق>>>​*

*أنباء عن قرار للجنة شئؤون اللاعبين بأحقية الزمالك في قيد هاني سعيد 





علم موقع فالكووورة من مصادره داخل الأتحاد المصري لكرة القدم أن لجنة شؤون اللاعبين برئاسة الكابتن محمد السياجي في أجتماعها ظهر الثلاثاء أصدرت قرارا بأحقية الزمالك في قيد لاعبه الجديد هاني سعيد في قائمته للموسم الجديد . 


جاء قرار اللجنة بعد أن نظرت في كافة الأوراق التي قدمها نادي الزمالك بخصوص تعاقده مع اللاعب و الأوراق الرسمية التي تثبت حقية نادي الزمالك في ضم اللاعب . كما قررت اللجنة أحقية النادي الأسماعيلي في قيد لاعبه حسني عبد ربه ورفض طلب النادي الأهلي قيد اللاعب في صفوفه والسماح للنادي الأهلي بالتقدم بشكوى للفيفا في حالة رغبته في ذلك . 


كما قررت اللجنة رفض الشكوى التي تقدم بها عمرو زكي ضد نادي الزمالك وطالب فيها بفسخ تعاقده مع نادي الزمالك وقررت أن كافة الأجراءات التي قام بها نادي الزمالك مع لاعبه صحيحة ولا حق للاعب في ​*


----------



## المزاحم (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الاهلى مين والزمالك مين الاتحاد السكندرى حبيب الملايين


----------



## BITAR (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لازالت البجاحة مستمرة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*الإسماعيلي أضاع 20 مليون جنيه علي نفسه *​
*طارق عوض*

*فرط النادي الاسماعيلي فيما يقرب من 20 مليون جنيه بسبب عناده ضد الأهلي في قضية هاني سعيد بعد أن طلب مسئولو القلعة الحمراء التعاقد مع اللاعب لكن الرفض جاء لمجرد أن الاهلي هو من طلب هاني سعيد وليس نادياً آخر علي اعتبار أن الاهلي هو العدو الاول لقلعة الدراويش بينما أي ناد آخر من الممكن جدا أن يفوز بصفقة هاني سعيد حتي لو كان المقابل المادي أقل كثيرا مما عرضه الأهلي. *
*وأصبحت اللجان المؤقتة التي تشرف علي نادي الاسماعيلي لا تفكر سوي في إرضاء الجماهير. وبات العناد هو الموقف السائد لدي جماهير الاسماعيلية ضد جماهير الأهلي أو العكس تماما مما قد يعقد الامور في المستقبل أكثر مما هي معقدة الآن. *
*وخسر الاسماعيلي 20 مليون جنيه حينما قرر انتقال هاني سعيد للزمالك بدلا من الاهلي حيث إن العرض المحلي يبلغ 8 ملايين جنيه اضافة إلي 12 مليون سعر اللاعب حسني عبدربه وهو ما يعادل2 مليون دولار يمكن أن يدفعها أي ناد لضم اللاعب لأن الاهلي سيتدخل لإفشال انتقال عبدربه بعد قراره بالتمسك بحقوقه في قضية اللاعب. *
*ونجح فريق الدراويش في التعاقد مع ابراهيم سعيد ليكون ليبرو الفريق في الموسم القادم. وهو ما يعني ان قلعة الدراويش وجدت البديل لهاني سعيد الموسم القادم مما يشير الي ان الفريق لن يتأثر كثيرا بغياب هاني لو احترف في الاهلي أو في أي ناد غيره. *
*وكان الاسماعيلي في أشد الحاجة للموافقة علي عرض الاهلي خاصة أن الاخير كان سيتراجع تماما عن ملاحقة حسني عبدربه مما يعني ان الاسماعيلي في هذه الحالة سينعش خزينة النادي بالملايين التي سيحصل عليها نظير احتراف عبدربه سواء في الخليج أو في أوروبا. *
*وبسذاجة شديدة رفضت اللجنة المؤقتة لإدارة شئون الاسماعيلي عرض النادي الاهلي لمجرد العناد وأن الاهلي هو صاحب العرض. وبالطبع لإرضاء الجماهير في المقام الاول دون النظر تماما لمصلحة النادي الذي يبحث عن تجديد عقود لاعبيه والتعاقد مع آخرين لعودة الفريق لدائرة المنافسة من جديد الموسم القادم خاصة وأنه سيشارك في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا. *
*وتمسك الاسماعيلي بهاني سعيد ورفض عرض الاهلي فخسر أبناء الاسماعيلية كثيرا خاصة أن عقد اللاعب ينتهي مع الدراويش في يونيو القادم وبات من حقه ان ينتقل لأي فريق في يناير القادم دون حصول الاسماعيلي علي أي مقابل مادي. *
*ورفض الاسماعيلي بيع اللاعب للاهلي ثم بيعه للزمالك وتوقيعه علي رغبته في اللعب بصفوف الاهلي أوقع الجميع في مأزق. وعرض اللاعب للإيقاف الطويل مما يعني أنه لن يلعب مع الاسماعيلي أو الزمالك أو الأهلي. ولكنه في يناير القادم سيختار الفريق الذي يرغب في الانضمام إليه. *
*وإذا كان الاسماعيلي تمسك باللاعب حسني عبدربه علي اعتبار أنه ابن من ابناء المدينة فإن الموقف مختلف تماما بالنسبة لقضية سعيد خاصة وأن اللاعب يعد من اشبال الاهلي مما يعني ان الموقف الذي اتخذته ادارة الاسماعيلي في قضية عبدربه كان لا يجب اتباعه تماما في قضية هاني سعيد*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*كنت قد نقلت موضوع بعنوان*
*الاهلى والزمالك لصوص 5 نجوم*
*اعتزر على العنوان بعد محاوله سرقه هانى سعيد من الزمالك*
*واعيد العنوان*
*الاهلى فقط لص 5 نجوم*
*نادى المبادىء*
*القيعى والطفل المدلل الخطيب*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولازالت البجاحة الاهلويه مستمرة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الأهلي شايل سيفه.. للجبلاية والدراويش*​

*يطالب بضم هاني سعيد.. مقابل إغلاق ملف عبدربه.. أو اللجوء للفيفا*​

​*علي عبدالهادي -ياسر قاسم - ياسر الشقيري*
*أما بخصوص أزمة اللاعب حسني عبدربه فقد ارسل الاهلي خطابا جديدًا الي اتحاد الكرة يطلب فيه مجددا قيد حسني عبدربه في قائمته المحلية بناء علي المستندات الموجودة بحوزته واخطر الاهلي اتحاد الكرة رسميا بانه سيرسل مستشاره القانوني الي الاتحاد لكي يعقد جلسة مع المسئولين المختصين باتحاد اللعبة لشرح الموقف كاملا من خلال المستندات والتأكيد علي احقية الاهلي في قيد حسني عبدربه. *
*ويترقب الأهلي التحرك الودي لرئيس اتحاد الكرة لحل ازمة حسني عبدربه وفض الاشتباك القائم بين الأهلي والاسماعيلي. *
*ومن المحتمل في حالة موافقة الاهلي علي الحل الودي وعدم تصعيد الازمة الي الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا الدخول في مقايضة مفادها ترك حسني عبدربه وغلق ملفه نهائيا واسترداد الاهلي للمقابل المادي الذي سدده الي ستراسبورج مع انهاء صفقة ضم هاني سعيد الي الفريق الاحمر. *
*وفي حالة رفض هذا الحل فإن الاهلي لن يتراجع في موقفه بالنسبة للازمتين هاني سعيد وحسني عبدربه مهما كانت الظروف. *
*في الوقت نفسه لاقت انباء الاتفاق مع هاني سعيد لارتدائه فانلة الاهلي ارتياحا شديدا بين اعضاء الجهاز الفني للفريق الموجودين حاليا في المعسكر الألماني. *
*ويأمل الجهاز الفني للفريق في اتمام الصفقة نهائيا خلال ايام وقيدا هاني سعيد لحل ازمة مركز الليبرو التي سببت للجهاز صداعا بعد غياب عماد النحاس المصاب. *
*علي صعيد اتحاد الكرة علمت "المساء" ان مجلس الادارة اتخذ قرارا بأحقية نادي الزمالك في لاعب المنتخب الوطني والنادي الاسماعيلي هاني سعيد في القيد في قائمته الثانية وذلك بعد ان اطلع مجلس ادارة الاتحاد ولجنة شئون اللاعبين والمستشار القانوني علي كافة المستندات المرسلة من نادي الزمالك بداية من توقيع اللاعب علي شيكات مدون بها في خانة الشيك بأن هذا المبلغ من قيمة التعاقد مع اللاعب. *
*كانت الشيكات عن موسم 2008/2009. 2009/.2010 2010/2011 فضلا عن توقيع اللاعب علي الاستغناء الموجه من الاسماعيلي الي الزمالك وهو موقع طبقا للوائح من الدراويش أولا ثم الزمالك واللاعب. *
*كما استعرض المجتمعون الـ"c.d) المرفق مع المستندات ومدته 90 دقيقة عبر فيه هاني سعيد عن سعادته البالغة بانضمامه الي نادي الزمالك ولم يظهر خلاله من اللاعب ما يثير أي نوع من أنواع التحفظ مما يؤكد رغبة اللاعب في الانضمام للزمالك كما أن التوقيع علي الشيكات والاستمارات دليل دافع علي أن اللاعب اختار بمحض ارادته ارتداء فانلة الزمالك. *
*استقر الرأي علي ان الرغبة التي أبداها اللاعب باللعب للاهلي جاءت بعد فوات الاوان لأنه سلمها بعد ان وقع علي الشيكات والاستمارات والاستغناء. *
*كانت لجنة شئون اللاعبين قد عقدت اجتماعًا برئاسة رئيس المحكمة الرياضية الكابتن محمد السياجي وبحضور المستشار عادل الشوربجي وحسين حلمي المستشار القانوني للاتحاد واعضاء اللجنة. *
*في البادية استعرضت اللجنة المشاكل المعروضة منها قضية هاني سعيد وعمرو زكي وحسني عبدربه إلا أن مجلس الادارة برئاسة الكابتن سمير زاهر رأي ضرورة الانتهاء من هذه المشاكل دون تأخير وانتهز رئيس الاتحاد وجود كل من احمد شوبير نائب رئيس الاتحاد واحمد شاكر امين الصندوق وايمن يونس ومجدي عبدالغني اعضاء المجلس وصلاح حسني السكرتير العام وعقد اجتماعا طارئا للمجلس مع لجنة شئون اللاعبين حتي تنتهي هذه المشكلة دون تأجيل. *
*اتخذ المجلس قراراً بايقاف هاني سعيد عن اللعب واحالته للتحقيق بمعرفة المستشار القانوني للاتحاد في الثانية عشرة ظهر غد لمواجهته بالمستندات التي قدمها الزمالك. *
*كما قرر المجلس رفض طلب عمرو زكي مهاجم نادي الزمالك بفسخ عقده مع ناديه حيث تأكد المجلس واللجنة انه حصل علي كافة مستحقاته وفقا لتعاقده مع ناديه. *
*اما بالنسبة لمشكلة حسني عبدربه فاتخذ المجلس قرارًا سريًا بأن اللاعب من حق نادي الاسماعيلي خاصة ان كل الأوراق الموجودة في اتحاد الكرة تؤكد احقية الاسماعيلي في اللاعب. *
*كان نادي ستراسبورج الفرنسي برأ ذمته مع النادي الاسماعيلي وارسل خطابا رسميا يفيد ذلك إليه وايضا لاتحاد الكرة وقام الدكتور علي يحيي رئيس الاسماعيلي بتسليم خطاب ستراسبورج لاتحاد الكرة مؤكدا ان اللاعب حاليا اصبح من حق الاسماعيلي. *
*في نفس الوقت اصدر مجلس ادارة الاتحاد بيانا يأسف فيه عن تكرار فوضي المزايدة بين الاندية علي اللاعبين وتكرار ظاهرة ابتزاز اللاعبين للأندية مع العلم ان هناك لوائح منظمة للانتقالات وعلي الجميع الالتزام بها منها علي سبيل المثال حظر توقيع اللاعب علي عقديين لناديين في وقت واحد كما يحذر الاتحاد الاندية بضرورة تطبيق اللوائح المنظمة للانتقالات والتعاقدات. *
*ويؤكد الاتحاد انه في حالة عدم الالتزام باللوائح ستوقع اقصي العقوبات علي الأطراف المخالفة التي تصل الي حد الشطب من ممارسة النشاط بالنسبة للاعبين وحرمان الاندية من التعاقدات الجديدة لمدة قد تصل الي عامين وذلك دراء للفوضي التي سادت كرة القدم في الأونة الأخيرة من ناحية أخري جاءت قرارات مجلس الادارة بالتصويت علي بندين الأول اتخاذ قرار بقيد هاني سعيد في صفوف الزمالك والثاني احالته للتحقيق وايقافه وهو البند الذي حصل علي اصوات الاغلبية. *
*علمت "المساء" انه من المنتظر توقيع غرامة مالية كبيرة علي هاني سعيد قد تصل الي 500 ألف جنيه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*صراع الأهلي والزمالك أفسد النجوم وجرَّد الأندية من أسلحتها*
*الإسماعيلي الخاسر الأكبر.. وهاني سعيد قضية طويله*​*طارق الأدور*
*الصراع التاريخي بين الأهلي والزمالك يلقي بظلاله باستمرار علي الكرة المصرية بعد أن تكررت في السنوات الأخيرة وبشكل متزايد ظاهرة خطف نجوم الناديين وأيضا خطف نجوم الأندية الأخري بعد صراع مرير ينتهي غالباً في المحاكم وتتأزم معه أحوال اللعبة الشعبية وتشتعل بعدها الفتنة بين جماهير الناديين. *
*في الماضي كان هناك ما يسمي بموسم الاستقالات أيام عهد الهواية وكانت خلال هذه السنوات مدة محددة من اتحاد الكرة يحق خلالها انتقال اللاعبين الهواة من ناد إلي آخر بمقابل يتفق عليه الناديان.. أما الآن وفي عصر الاحتراف الذي يسير في كل أنحاء العالم بنظام دقيق فأصبحت الظاهرة هي السطو علي اللاعبين بقوة المال الذي يسيل لعاب أي ناد من الأندية الصغري التي تضم لاعبين متميزين وبسلاح السماسرة الذين يتحكمون في سوق الكرة بحكم أنهم أصحاب مصالح مالية. *
*وحيد كامل ورضا عبدالعال وحسام وإبراهيم حسن وإبراهيم سعيد ووليد عبداللطيف ووائل القباني وطارق السيد وسعيد عبدالعزيز وإسلام الشاطر وعمرو سماكة وحسني عبد ربه وأحمد فتحي ومحمد عبدالله وأخيراً حسين علي وهاني سعيد ما هي إلا نماذج من اللاعبين الذين دار عليهم صراع سنوات طويلة بين قطبي الكرة المصرية وتسببت في إيقاف العديد منهم بالتوقيع المزدوج. *
*في الماضي كانت الأندية تتبع أسلوباً عجيباً لخطف اللاعبين خلال فترة موسم الانتقالات بين المواسم وهو حبس اللاعبين في شقة أو في مكان تابع للنادي حتي تنتهي فترة الانتقالات ولم يكن هناك وقتها تليفونات محمولة أو وسائل اتصال باللاعب الذي يختفي عن الأنظار تماماً حتي يصبح ملكاً رسمياً للنادي الذي يشتريه. *
*وتطور الأمر تدريجياً في عصر السماسرة إلي لغة المال التي أصبحت الأساس لجذب اللاعبين.. فلاعب يحصل علي مبلغ قليل في ناديه عندما يتلقي عرضاً يفوق 3 أضعاف ما يحصل عليه من ناد كبير لابد أن ينقلب علي ناديه ويتمرد حتي يحقق ما يريد بالانتقال إلي حيث المقابل الأكبر. *
*سرقة نجوم الإسماعيلي *
*والخاسر الأكبر في لعبة الصراع بين الأهلي والزمالك هي الأندية الأخري التي تربي اللاعبين وتصقلهم ثم يأخذهم الكبار علي الجاهز ونخص بالذكر النادي الإسماعيلي أكثر الأندية إنجاباً للمواهب في السنوات الأخيرة ولكن كل هؤلاء ينطلقون بعد ذلك في الأهلي والزمالك ويحققون الألقاب بعد أن يشتد عودهم. *
*فالإسماعيلي مثلاً استغني عن أبرز نجوم الكرة المصرية للأهلي والزمالك ونذكر منهم عماد النحاس ومحمد بركات وإسلام الشاطر ورضا سيكا ومحمد عبدالله وأحمد فتحي وخالد بيبو وسيد معوض وأخيراً أزمة حسني عبد ربه التي مازالت قائمة ومازالت الضغوط تدور علي الثنائي الموهوب عمر جمال وعبدالله السعيد حتي يتجرد الإسماعيلي تماماً من كل أسلحته. *
*ونفس الحال نادي بتروجيت الذي تألق خلال الموسمين الماضيين بفضل مجموعة لاعبيه الشباب والآن انهالت العروض علي لاعبيه وانتقل حسين علي للأهلي بعد صراع مع الزمالك والآن تدور المفاوضات المكثفة مع أسامة محمد الظهير الأيسر ووليد سليمان ليتجرد بتروجيت أيضا من أقوي أسلحته. *
*نجوم أطاح بهم الصراع *
*والطريف أن العديد من النجوم الذين دار عليهم الصراع بين الأهلي والزمالك فشلوا في إثبات وجودهم وتركوا النادي دون بصمات.. وأبرز مثال لذلك سعيد عبدالعزيز أول لاعب يوقع لناديين معاً بعد العمل بقوانين الاحتراف الجديدة حيث وقع أولاً للزمالك ثم بعدها للأهلي وبعد ايقافه لعب في الأهلي دون أن يترك أي بصمة حتي ترك النادي. *
*وتكرر نفس الحال مع عمرو سماكة الذي كان أول لاعب يتجاوز سعره كل الأعراف ووصل منذ عامين إلي 2.5 مليون جنيه وبعد صراع طويل وبعد تألقه مع الترسانة انتقل للأهلي ولم يترك أي بصمة حتي ثبت تعاطيه للمخدرات التي كانت سبباً في عدم مشاركته مع الأهلي حتي تم الاستغناء عنه لتضيع الملايين التي دفعها. *
*وإبراهيم سعيد الذي أحدث العديد من المشاكل في الأهلي لم يقدم شيئاً عندما انتقل إلي الزمالك.. بل إنه صدر المشاكل من الأهلي للزمالك ففقد الزمالك كل الألقاب ورحل إبراهيم سعيد إلي تركيا. *
*صراع قديم *
*وظاهرة صراع الأهلي والزمالك علي نجومهما قديمة ولكنها استشرت منذ السبعينيات عندما انتقل وحيد كامل من الأهلي للزمالك ولكنه قدم وقتها مواسم رائعة مع الزمالك.. وأعقبه الانتقال التاريخي لجمال عبدالحميد من الأهلي للزمالك في أعقاب إصابته بكسر في الساق ظن معه المسئولون بالأهلي أنه لن يعود بعده لمستواه ولكن جمال عبدالحميد ظهر كما لو كان قد ولد من جديد في الزمالك وقدم معه أروع مواسم عمره في الثمانينيات وكان عنصراً أساسياً في الفوز ببطولات إفريقيا وتألق كذلك في المنتخب لفترة طويلة حتي كأس العالم .1990 *
*عبدالعال طفرة الأسعار *
*وفي التسعينيات أحدث رضا عبدالعال نجم الزمالك وقتها طفرة في الأسعار وقت أن كان أغلي سعر للاعب لا يتجاوز المائة ألف جنيه حين انتقل للأهلي مقابل 650 ألف جنيه كانت وقتها سعراً لا يصدق في سوق الكرة. *
*ورغم أن رضا كان لاعباً كبيراً إلا أنه لم يقدم في الأهلي ما كان متوقعاً منه كنجم موهوب. *
*في نهاية القرن الماضي كان التوأم حسام وإبراهيم حسن قد تجاوزا سن ال 34 وكان الاتجاه داخل الأهلي للاستغناء عنهما من مجموعة مشاكل تسببا فيها وظن المسئولون أيضا أنها نهاية اللاعبين في هذه السن ولكن حسام وإبراهيم ظهرا كما لو كان قد ولدا من جديد في الزمالك وقدم حسام بشكل خاص أروع سنوات عمره مع الزمالك وفاز بلقب هداف الدوري في ثاني مواسمه مع النادي بعد تجاوزه سن 36 سنة وحقق حسام مع الزمالك كل الألقاب الدوري والكأس وبطولة إفريقيا والبطولة العربية والسوبر المصري والإفريقي. *
*ومع مرور الأيام احتدم الصراع أكثر وأكثر بين الأهلي والزمالك علي نجومهما ونجوم الفرق الأخري فوقع وائل القباني للأهلي وهو في صفوف الزمالك ولم يظهر الأهلي أوراق توقيعه باتفاق جنتلمان وبقي اللاعب في الزمالك ونفس الحال مع طارق السيد الذي استغني عنه الزمالك الآن. *
*وإسلام الشاطر كان قصة تاريخية في الصراع حيث دار حوله التطاحن بين الأهلي والزمالك وانتقل للأخير بعد أن رفض الإسماعيلي تركه للأهلي ولكنه لم يشارك مع الزمالك الذي باعه لاتحاد جدة السعودي وعاد منه للأهلي برغبته بعد مطالبة الزمالك بعودته لصفوفه. *
*وفي الموسم الماضي دار نفس الصراع علي عمرو زكي العائد من موسكو بعد تجربة احتراف فاشلة وفاز الزمالك باللاعب الذي حدثت بينه وبين الإدارة العديد من المشاكل علي مدي عامين جعلت عطاء اللاعب لا يزيد علي 50% وبعد أن أعطاه النادي الفرصة للعودة مرة أخري للتألق محلياً ودولياً تمرد علي النادي للرحيل. *
*ومحمد عبدالله انتقل إلي الأهلي بعد مفاوضات طويلة وجلس موسماً كاملاً علي الدكة قبل أن يحترف في كونيا سبور التركي ويعود مرة أخري ولكن في صفوف الزمالك. *
*وأحمد فتحي كان قصة في الصراع أيضا بعد تنافس الناديين عليه ولكنه انتقل إلي شيفلد الإنجليزي كمحطة قبل انتقاله رسمياً للأهلي ونفس الحال سيد معوض الذي انتقل عبر المحطة التركية في ترابزو سبور. *
*وهذا العام تكرر الصراع علي حسين علي حتي استقر به الحال في الأهلي بعد انهاء اتفاقاته مع الزمالك قبل الجولة الأخيرة للصراع علي هاني سعيد الذي ربما تطول مشكلته والخاسر الأول هو منتخب مصر الذي تأثر بالصراع الذي ظهر من خلال انخفاض مستوي كل من حسني عبد ربه وسيد معوض وعمرو زكي وغيرهم. *


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الزمالك يتعاقد مع ( احمد عطوة ) الظهير الايسر لناشىء الاهلى لمدة خمس سنوات 
 وطارق يحيى مدرباً عاماً للفريق خلفاً ل محمد حلمى *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الف الف مبروك لهانى سعيد الايقاف 4 شهور و تغريمة 350 ألف جنية مصرى

نـــيههههههههههههههااااا

الف مبروك علية 

من حقنا دلوقتى بيعة او حتى عدم قيدة فى الفريق :59:

​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*عزيزى رووووكى
ملحوظة :
لم يتم إيقاف هانى سعيد ...لأهمية الاعب للمنتخب ولنادى الزمالك ..
وهناك تدخلات للإنهاء الازمة بين اللاعب والنادى حتى يمكن مشاركتة مع الفريق ( وهذا ما اشك فية ) *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



غصن زيتون قال:


> *عزيزى رووووكى
> ملحوظة :
> لم يتم إيقاف هانى سعيد ...لأهمية الاعب للمنتخب ولنادى الزمالك ..
> وهناك تدخلات للإنهاء الازمة بين اللاعب والنادى حتى يمكن مشاركتة مع الفريق ( وهذا ما اشك فية ) *



*أنا معاك يا غصن 

بس اللاعب رافض اللعب لنادى الزمالك و أحنا مش عاوزينة بعد الى عملة دة لان نادى الزمالك لا يتوقف على لاعب!!!

لو أستمر فى الرفض يبقى حيتحمل الايقاف و الغرامة

و ساعتها بقى نبيعة للنادى الى كل صفقة يخش يخربها الى بيسموا نادى المبادىء و القيم!!!

و لو قبل البقاء فى نادى الزمالك حيتشال عنة الغرامة و الايقاف*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*تقال هاني سعيد للزمـالك صحيـح‏100 %‏*
*لجنة شئون اللاعبين تقــرر تغريم اللاعــب‏350‏ ألـف جنيه*
*وتطالبه بإتمام إجـراءات القيــد مع ناديه الجديـد*​*[FONT=arial (arabic)]كتب‏:‏ أحمد إبراهيم[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial (arabic)]هانى سعيد[/FONT]*​ 
*حسمت لجنة شئون اللاعبين باتحاد كرة القدم قضية هاني سعيد المنتقل من الإسماعيلي للزمالك‏..‏ وقررت صحة إجراءات انتقاله للنادي الأبيض وفقا للمستندات المقدمة من الزمالك إلي جانب التحقيقات التي أجريت مع اللاعب صباح أمس‏.‏*​ 

*وقررت اللجنة أيضا توقيع غرامة مالية قدرها‏350‏ ألف جنيه بسبب محاولات اللاعب التراجع في اتفاقه مع الزمالك بعد أن وقع علي استمارات القيد‏,‏ والاستغناء الموجه من الإسماعيلي لمصلحة الزمالك إلي جانب توقيعه علي مقابل التعاقد حتي عام‏2011‏ وحصوله علي شيكات بقيمة مليون و‏250‏ ألف جنيه‏.‏ وكانت اللجنة قد عقدت اجتماعا طويلا بدأ في الثالثة عصر أمس بعد انتهاء التحقيقات مع اللاعب بمعرفة المستشار القانوني للاتحاد‏..‏ ودار شد وجذب‏,‏ وقيل أثناء الجلسة أن اللاعب تعرض لعقوبة الايقاف‏4‏ شهور مع غرامة‏700‏ ألف جنيه لكن اللجنة شددت بعد انتهاء الاجتماع أن الغرامة‏350‏ ألف جنيه فقط وبدون ايقاف‏..‏ وسيتم عرض ملف القضية بكامله علي مجلس إدارة الاتحاد في اجتماع يعقد ظهر غد السبت ـ لاعتماد القرارات‏.‏*​ 
*وكلفت اللجنة نادي الزمالك واللاعب هاني سعيد باتمام إجراءات القيد حسب الاتفاق بين الطرفين والذي تؤكده الأوراق المقدمة من الزمالك والتي لم ينكرها اللاعب في التحقيقات‏!.‏*​ 
*وخضع هاني سعيد أمس للتحقيق من جانب الشئون القانونية لمعرفة الأسباب التي دفعته إلي عدم اكمال تعاقده مع النادي الزمالك‏..‏ وحضر التحقيق مع اللاعب محاميه بالإضافة إلي أحمد توفيق حافظ عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك‏,‏ واللواء علاء مقلد مدير عام النادي‏,‏ واستمر التحقيق ما يقرب من ساعتين ونصف الساعة‏..‏ وجلس اللاعب بمفرده مع المستشار القانوني للاتحاد فيما غادر أحمد توفيق حافظ وعلاء مقلد دون مقابلة المستشار القانوني للاتحاد‏.‏*​ 
*ورفض هاني سعيد الإدلاء بأي تصريحات لوسائل الإعلام بناء علي تعليمات محاميه‏..‏ وإن كان اللاعب قد حاول التملص من قيود المستندات المقدمة من نادي الزمالك بدعوي أنه لم يعلم بما فيها لكنه في نهاية الأمر أقر بالتوقيع علي كل المستندات المقدمة بما فيها استمارة القيد والمقابل المالي نظير التعاقد لموسم‏2011‏ بخلاف الاستغناء‏,‏ ولكنها تؤكد صحة إجراءات الانتقال لنادي الزمالك‏.‏*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*و نقول كمان الف مبروك للزمالك على احمد عطوة الناشىء لاعب الاهلى سابقا و الزمالك حاليا​*




*نجح الزمالك في خطف ناشئ الاهلي أحمد عطوة على طريقة شريف اشرف  حيث ان اللاعب و الذي يجيد في مركز الظهير الايسر قد انضم للاهلي من طلائع الجيش الموسم الماضي في عقد 5 سنوات و لكن الاهمال الاداري في الاهلي لم يؤدي لتسجيل اللاعب هذا الموسم مما يجعله لاعب حر من حقه الانتقال لاي نادي ​*
*مبرووووك يا زمالك و ما خفى كان أعــــــــظم​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أية دة مش ممكــــــــــــن خدوا الى جااااااااية دية!!!!!!!!​*
*7
7
7
7
7​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أكد حماده حزين وكيل اللاعب الكاميروني ديجامبا ديجامبا في تصريحات خاصة للموقع الرسمي لجماهير الزمالك ZamalekFans.com أن اللاعب سوف يصل القاهرة غداً بعد اتصالات تمت بينه وبين الزمالك تمهيداً للإتفاق وتوقيع عقد إنضمام للقلعة البيضاء.

وعلم ZamalekFans.com أن اللاعب البالغ من العمر 27 قد طلب الحصول 2.6 مليون يورو لمدة ثلاثة مواسم.. ويجيد ديجامبا اللعب في مركز خط الوسط المدافع وقد لعب لأندية مانشيستر يونايتد، أستون فيلا، نانت الفرنسي بجانب عددا من الأندية الألمانية.

ومن المقرر أن تشهد الساعات المقبلة حسم الصفقة سواء بالرفض أو القبول​*
*بأذن الله فـــــــريق الاحلام يا زمـــــــالك​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هو ممكن فريق الاحلام يرجع تانى يا روووووووووووكى 
اتمنى .. يا رب ...
ويا رب نبارك للزمالك على اللاعب الكاميرونى*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



غصن زيتون قال:


> *هو ممكن فريق الاحلام يرجع تانى يا روووووووووووكى
> اتمنى .. يا رب ...
> ويا رب نبارك للزمالك على اللاعب الكاميرونى*



*مش عارف حتى الان لم يتم التعاقد معاة برغم من موافقة الجانبين على شروط التعاقد و القيمة المالية

تقريبا الجهاز الفنى مش مقتنع بة لدرجة كبيرة

حنشوف الايام الى جاية اية اخر الاخبار*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*رسميا : الزمالك يوافق علي احتراف عمرو زكي 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*

*وافق مجلس ادارة نادى الزمالك من حيث المبدأ على سفر عمرو زكى مهاجم الفريق الأول لكرة القدم ومنتخب مصر الى انجلترا لاجراء الاختبارات والفحوصات الطبية والفنية بنادى ويجان أتليتك الذى يلعب فى الدورى الممتاز الانجليزى 

وتقرر فى حالة اجتياز عمرو زكى لتلك الاختبارات فسيوافق مجلس ادارة الزمالك على احتراف اللاعب بالنادى الانجليزى لمدة عام على سبيل الاعارة على أن يتم تجديد عقده مع الزمالك وفقا لما سيتم الاتفاق عليه بين الادارة واللاعب 

على جانب آخر يعود فى العاشرة من مساء الأحد النجم الغانى مانويل أجوجو الى القاهرة بعدما شارك فى مباراة خيرية مع نجوم العالم وسينتظم اللاعب على الفور فى معسكر اعداد الفريق​*


----------



## Moony34 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

ايييييه يا زمالكاوية.... صوتكم عالي كده لييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عموما الماتش قرب وهنشوف


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



moony34 قال:


> ايييييه يا زمالكاوية.... صوتكم عالي كده لييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عموما الماتش قرب وهنشوف




*اللهم ما ارفع رايتنااااااااااااا
اللهم ..اجعل رايتهم حمراء   .........       ( من شدة اللهب )
ههههههههههههه
الماتش قرب *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Moony34 قال:


> ايييييه يا زمالكاوية.... صوتكم عالي كده لييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عموما الماتش قرب وهنشوف



*هههههههههههه

:act19::mus13:و من هنا و رايح ان شاء الله صوتنا حيعلا و حيسموا بأنتصارات يا حج مونى:act19::mus13:

فى انتظار كلها 5 أيــــــــام 

مبروك يا غصن مشاركتك كانت رقم 1000 فى الموضوع​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اووووووووووووووووة بشاير خير 
يا رب يا رووووكى 
يوم الاحد اقولك مبروووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*أن شاء الله يا غصن نحن لهــــــــــا​*
------------------------------





*علمت متابعات سوبركورة أن الزمالك أوشك بصفة نهائية على التعاقد مع الظهير الأيسر البرازيلي ريكاردو الذي ظهر بمستوى جيد في التدريبات وسيشارك في لقاء طلائع الجيش الودي الاثنين.

ويؤكد سوبركورة أنه وبغض النظر عن مستوى اللاعب في المباراة الودية فقد قرر الجهاز الفني رفع توصية لمجلس الإدارة للموافقة النهائية على التعاقد مع المدافع البرازيلي لتعزيز الناحية اليسرى في الفريق. 

ويتميز ريكاردينهو – بالسرعة والقوة والمهارات العالية. ولعب لعدة أندية برازيلية أخرها فاسكو داجاما كما لعب لنادي الإتحاد الليبي الذي واجه الزمالك في دوري أبطال العرب قبل موسمين. 

وضم الزمالك هذا الموسم: أيمن عبدالعزيز من طرابزون التركي، وأجوجو من نوتنجهام فوريست الإنجليزي، وثنائي المقاولون محمود سمير وعلاء كمال، وعمرو عادل وفي الطريق هاني سعيد. كما وقع الزمالك مع لاعب الوسط الإيفواري جيوفري سيريدي الذي انتقل لسيون ​*


----------



## Moony34 (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> :act19::mus13:و من هنا و رايح ان شاء الله صوتنا حيعلا و حيسموا بأنتصارات يا حج مونى:act19::mus13:
> 
> ...





أهو إنتوا كده يا زمالكاوية... صوتكوا يعلى قبل الماتشات بس وبعد الماتش تدخلوا جحوركم ودمعتكوا على خدكوا....
هههههههههههههه:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*رووووووووووووووكى 
شوف 
الآن الساعة السابعة مساءاً
هانى سعيد يُوقع عقود تعاقدة مع الزمالك ........
وسيتم ضمة للقائمة الافريقية ....*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*في تصريحات خاصة للموقع الرسمي لجماهير الزمالك ZamalekFans.com أعلن الكابتن طارق يحيي المدرب العام والقائم بأعمال مدير الكرة أن مشكلة اللاعب هاني سعيد قد انتهت وأن اللاعب قد وقع علي عقد انضمام لنادي الزمالك خلال الجلسة التي جمعته مع اللاعب في حضور أحمد توفيق حافظ عضو مجلس الإدارة.

وقال يحيي أن اللاعب سينضم لمعسكر الفريق ابتداءً من الغد نظراً لضيق الوقت أمام الفريق*


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

إذا فشلت مبادىء الفريق الاحمر فى الاختطاف
وفشل مبدأ الفريق الاحمر فى تخريب صفقات الزمالك 

فينك يا     (    شر القيعى     )​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلملى على نادى المبادىء و القيم!!!!

أجدع قفا فى التاريخ

الف مبروك يا غصن و مبروك لينا كلنا و أن شاء الله يكون أضافة كبيرة لنادى الزمالك

المنضمين للقائمة الافريقية هما 4 لاعبين

1- مانيويل أجوجو

2-أيمن عبد العزيز

3-أسامة حسن

4-و أخيرا هــــــــانى ســــعيد​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Moony34 قال:


> أهو إنتوا كده يا زمالكاوية... صوتكوا يعلى قبل الماتشات بس وبعد الماتش تدخلوا جحوركم ودمعتكوا على خدكوا....
> هههههههههههههه:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:



*ههههههههههه

أجمل ما يميز الاهلاوية ان كلهم أمل و حيوية :fun_lol:

و الله مانا عارف مين الى حيدخل الجحر بتاعة و حيستخبى كمان!!​*


----------



## Moony34 (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> أجمل ما يميز الاهلاوية ان كلهم أمل و حيوية :fun_lol:
> 
> و الله مانا عارف مين الى حيدخل الجحر بتاعة و حيستخبى كمان!!​*




يا عم الحاج إحنا آمالنا مبنية على أرض الواقع في الأربع سنين اللي فاتوا... إنتوا بقى أمالكم مبنية على إيييييييه؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2008)

بالشفا يا زمالك 
صور زيع احسن جمهور احسن تشجيع 
وخلى اجوجو ينفعك ياللى احمد حسن دلعك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ههههههههههههههه
 فعلاً مفيش فايده ​*


----------



## max mike (20 يوليو 2008)

مع انى زملكاوى بس مبروك للاهلى

وانا عموما مشفتش المتش كنت مشغول





بس انا قربت اكره الزمالك عشان بقى كاسفنا دايما

بس مسيره فى يوم هيرجع لمستواه زى الاول


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2008)

مايكل مايك 
ما هو عمال يرجع 




































بس للخلف ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*مبرووووووووووووووك يا اهلاوية...

وعقبال اللقاء التانى اللى تقريبا احنا خلاص عرفنا نتيجته 

وربنا يصبر الزملكاوية بقى *​


----------



## Moony34 (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

أهلييييييييييييييي.... أهلييي هوه هوه...
أهلييييييييييييييي.... أهلييي هوه هوه...
أهلييييييييييييييي.... أهلييي هوه هوه...30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2008)

قولى عملك ايه قولى أجوجو اللى انت شاريه قولى


----------



## max mike (21 يوليو 2008)

*مين عارف يمكن المتش التانى تتقلب الموازين








وهنروح بعيد ليه 

المتش قرب وانا عندى امل ان الزمالك هيفوز*


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2008)

ببساطه علشان جمال حمزة وابو العلا وشيكابالا مش هيلعبو 
وغالبا كمان عمر ذكى
وهيتضاف بعد الوجودة الجديدة محمد كمال تقريبا  ومحمود سمير وان كنت اشك 
مش عارف مين تانى الصراحة 
فى حين الاهلى هيتضاف عليه كل من 
حسين ياسر المحمدى 
العجيزى
احمد حسن غزل المحله 
حسين على
حسن مصطفى  
واحتمال كبير جداااا ابو ترييييييييييييييييييييييييييكة 
وهيغيب عنه عماد متعب بس 
تفتكر الكفه متوازنه ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*اولا:بقول لكل زملكاوى لازم تفرح و تتفاخر بفريقق!!!!

مش هو دة الزمالك الى كنتو بتلاعبوة لحد السنة الى فاتت!!

مقدرتوش حتى تخترقوا المنتطقة الدفاعية عندنا 

على عكس الرائع جمال حمزة الى أخترقها اكثر من مرة

الهدفين بتوعكو كانت غلطات من عندنا

يعنى الغلطة بجـــــــــــــــــون

الغلطة الاولى او الهدف الاول: غلطة محمد عبدلله

الغلطة الثانية او الهدف الثانى: ضربة ثابتة غلطة حـــائط الدفاع

و بعدين يعنى فرحانين على اية؟؟!!

اولا اللقاء مش على بطولة 

لقاء عادى جدا على 3 نقاط و لسة فية لقاء عودة

و بعدين كل دة و الزمالك بيلعب ناقص عناصرة الاساسية منهم

1-شيكابالا  2- عمرو زكى 

و دول لوحدهم بمقام الفريق بتاعكو كلو!!!

و من الاخر الاهلى بتاعكم الى انتم فرحانين بية دة مفهوش غير حيلبرتو​*
*اللقاء الهام هو لـــقاء السوبر لانة على بطــــولة!*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*مفاجاء من العيار الثـــــــــــقيل

عمرو زكى فى لقاء السوبر المصرى بأذن الله

عاد الى القاهرة عمرو زكى مهاجم الزمالك قادما من انجلترا بعد اجتيازه للكشف الطبى تمهديا للانضمام لنادى ويجان أتليتك الانجليزى على سبيل الاعارة لمدة موسم واحد وأكد زكى انه تم الاتفاق مع الجهاز الفنى للفريق الأول بقيادة الألمانى راينر هولمان على أن يشارك فى مباراة السوبر أمام النادى الأهلى مساء الأحد القادم باستاد القاهرة الدولى 

ومن المنتظر أن يشارك اللاعب فى تدريبات الفريق اليومية التى تبدأ مساء الثلاثاء بنادى الاعلاميين بمحافظة السادس من أكتوبر ليكون لقاء السوبر هو الأخير له مع الزمالك قبل السفر الى انجلترا ​*


----------



## Moony34 (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *مفاجاء من العيار الثـــــــــــقيل
> 
> عمرو زكى فى لقاء السوبر المصرى بأذن الله
> 
> ...






إنتوا لسه ليكوا عين تتكلموا؟؟؟؟:t9:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



moony34 قال:


> إنتوا لسه ليكوا عين تتكلموا؟؟؟؟:t9:






r0o0o0ky قال:


> *اولا:بقول لكل زملكاوى لازم تفرح و تتفاخر بفريقق!!!!
> 
> مش هو دة الزمالك الى كنتو بتلاعبوة لحد السنة الى فاتت!!
> 
> ...



*أكـــــيد لينا عين نتكلم لانـــها ليست مباراة على بطولة و خسرناها​*


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

*اوك يا أهلاوى يا صميم*

*بس يا ريت يكون فى شوية احترام للزملكاوية*

*وبعدين.........................................*

*الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية*


----------



## max mike (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *اولا:بقول لكل زملكاوى لازم تفرح و تتفاخر بفريقق!!!!
> 
> مش هو دة الزمالك الى كنتو بتلاعبوة لحد السنة الى فاتت!!
> 
> ...





صح 
كلامك كله صح

ولما نشوف لقاء السوبر ايه اللى هيحصل فيه






ده هيكون لقاء الاخذ بالثأر

ولو فزنا هيبقى ده اكبر واهم من اى متش اتغلبنا فيه


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2008)

ولو خسرتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> صح
> كلامك كله صح
> 
> ولما نشوف لقاء السوبر ايه اللى هيحصل فيه
> ...



*أن شاء الله يا مايكل

أتطمن فريقق هو الافضل و الاقوة!!!

بس ينقصة شوية حظ من الى مرطرط عند النادى الاحمر دة​*


oesi_no قال:


> ولو خسرتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*حتبقو أنتو ابطال السوبر المصرى


و دة أن شاء الله فى المشمش​*


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2008)




----------



## max mike (22 يوليو 2008)

احب اقول للاهلاوية خلوا بالكم حظكم ده مش هيدوم على طول 

مسير الموازين هتتقلب ويحصل العكس


وهتشوفوا وهبقى افكركم لما يكون الاهلى مستواه نزل والزمالك يكون هو الافضل



وانشاء الله السوبر ده بتاعنا


----------



## تونى 2010 (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

سيظل مانويل جوزيه قاهر الزملكاويه وسيظل النادى الاهلى فريق الاحلام حتى نلعب مباراه السوبر ويفوز الاهلى بالسوبر المصرى .​


----------



## Moony34 (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *أن شاء الله يا مايكل
> 
> أتطمن فريقق هو الافضل و الاقوة!!!
> 
> ...






خد بالك يا روكي... المشمش مال السوق اليومين دول:99::99::99::t30::t30:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


>



*الى عمال يقول بحبكم اوى و عاملى فيها هانى شاكر دة 

حيروح يحترف فى بيتهم!!!!!!​*
*تسود حالة من الاستياء نادي بريستول سيتي الإنجليزي عقب مشاركة عماد متعب في مباراة القمة أمام الزمالك إلى الدرجة التي قد تعرقل إتمام الصفقة.

وذكرت صحيفة "بريستول إيفننج بوست" يوم الثلاثاء أن إدارة بريستول يحاولون الاتصال بنظيرتها في النادي الأهلي "للحصول على إيضاحات بشأن مشاركة متعب في المباراة".

وتابعت الصحيفة قريبة الصلة من نادي بريستول "في أسوأ الحالات، ربما تؤدي مشاركة متعب في المباراة إلى عدم إتمام انتقاله إلى بريستول".

وعلقت "متعب لم يكتف بالمشاركة فحسب، وإنما لعب 90 دقيقة كاملة".

وأضافت "على الرغم من عدم تعرضه للإصابة، ولكن مشاركة متعب بخلاف المتفق عليه يثير الشكوك حول الصفقة".

وعلى خط مواز، ترددت أنباء في القاهرة عن صدور قرار من نادي بريستول سيتي بإلغاء الصفقة نتيجة عدم التزام متعب بالاتفاق بين الطرفين.

ولكن الصحيفة أكدت أن مسؤولي النادي رفضوا التعليق على الأمر، ربما انتظارا لرد النادي الأهلي حول أسباب إقحام متعب في اللقاء.

وكان متعب قد وقع عقدا للانضمام إلى بريستول سيتي مقابل مليون ونصف مليون جنيه استرليني قبل خمسة أيام من لقاء القمة الإفريقية مع الزمالك.

وأكد جاري جونسون المدير الفني لبريستول عقب التوقيع أن متعب لن يشارك مع الأهلي مجددا، نافيا صحة التقارير الصحفية المصرية التي أشارت إلى مشاركته في دربي القاهرة.

وقال جونسون حينها: "متعب يريد لعب مباراة الوداع أمام جماهير الأهلي، يمكنه توديعهم ولكنه لن يشارك مرة أخرى مع الأهلي".​*






Moony34 قال:


> خد بالك يا روكي... المشمش مال السوق اليومين دول:99::99::99::t30::t30:




*هههههههههه

غريبة مع انى دورت امبارح عند الجزماتى و ملاقتش ولا وحدة:t30:

النصر للاقوى بأذن الله يعنى للزمااااااااالك​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (22 يوليو 2008)

*اية دة يا روكى انت لسة قاعد زملكاوى بردوا

يا راجل سيبك منهم دول دايما كاسفينكم

اقولك خد جنية وسيبك منهم​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يوليو 2008)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *اية دة يا روكى انت لسة قاعد زملكاوى بردوا
> 
> يا راجل سيبك منهم دول دايما كاسفينكم
> 
> اقولك خد جنية وسيبك منهم​*



*هههههههههههه

موضوع كاسفينا دة علشان انتو دائما نادى الحظ و التوفيق خاصة لما بتلعبوا معانا

و بعدين بكرة يا بنبوع تتفرجى على الزمالك و تشوفى الفوز الى حيرطرط بعد كدة و يبقى نفسك تبقى زمالكوية :smil8:

و بينى و بينك 5 أيـــــــــام على السوبر و حنشوف :t30:​*


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

هو مش انتي اروكى
كنت خلاص عقدت النيه
وبقت اهلاوى


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> و بعدين بكرة يا بنبوع تتفرجى على الزمالك و تشوفى الفوز الى حيرطرط بعد كدة و يبقى نفسك تبقى زمالكوية :smil8:


 
عيشوا على الامل انتوا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (22 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا يا روكى شكلك انت اللى هيبقى نفسك تكون اهلاوى

لانك قولت كدة قبل الماتش اللى فات وبردوا اتهزمتو

عموما هانبقى نشوف بعد الماتش اللى جاى​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> هو مش انتي اروكى
> كنت خلاص عقدت النيه
> وبقت اهلاوى



*أعوز بالله عاوزة تكفرينى يا تويتى

انا و لله الحمد زملكاوى 

و بقولـــــــــــ​*
*زملكاوي و افتخر و الي مش عاجبة ينتحر 
و يكتب على قبرة مقهور لانة اتحدى زملكاوي وما قدر​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يوليو 2008)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا يا روكى شكلك انت اللى هيبقى نفسك تكون اهلاوى
> 
> ...



*ههههههه بخصوص انى قولت كدة المتش الى فات..دى كانت غاطة مطبعية

يا بنبوع احنا و الحمد لله معدناش وجة للمقارنة معاكم

اة لاننا دائما الافـــضل و انتم دائما الموفقين!!

و حنشــــــــــــــوف فى كاس السوبر:t32:​*​


----------



## max mike (22 يوليو 2008)

انشاء الله السوبر زملكاوى




ما هو مش عشان الحظ حالف الاهلى مرة و2 و3 يبقى على طول هو ايوه صح الاهلى حظه زى النااااار بس مش كل مرة


انشاء الله السوبر زملكاوى


انشاء الله السوبر زملكاوى



انشاء الله السوبر زملكاوى



انشاء الله السوبر زملكاوى



انشاء الله السوبر زملكاوى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يوليو 2008)

*يعنى عااااااوز اعرف الاعمى يقول على دى أيـــــــــة؟​*


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2008)

*فاول على وسام العابدى علشان شادد وساند على  وائل جمعه *​


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2008)

اركب المراجيح واتمرجح ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 يوليو 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *فاول على وسام العابدى علشان شادد وساند على  وائل جمعه *​



*ههههههههههه

كمان طلعتة شادة من الفانلة و ساند علية؟؟!!

مقلوش سكلتك أمك بالمرة؟!

:warning::warning:*​


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2008)

بص على ايده الشمال وانت تعرف مخالفة وسام تمت الاول
ولو كل شد  وجذب هيتحسب يبقا يلغو الضربات الركنيه ونخليهخا ضربات جزاء
لكن هتقول ايه فى المصارعه الحرة بتاعت اجوجو  مع احمد السيد 
وضرب ايمن عبد العزيز لاحمد حسن من غير كورة ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 يوليو 2008)

*لية هو أجوجو الى كان مراقب احمد السيد؟!

بالنسبة لايمن عبد العزيز كان مشدود عصبيا دة كفاية حتاف الجمهور الاهلاوى بتاع نادى القيم!!

العبيط اهو العبيط اهو

و كان احمد حسن برضو مشدود

لان الاتنين منضمين جدد و عاوزين يثبتوا نفســــهم​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 يوليو 2008)

*لمـــــــــــاذا هزم الاهــــلى الزمالكــــــ؟

شاهدت مباراة القمة التي جمعت بين الأهلي والزمالك في افتتاح المجموعة الأولى لدوري أبطال إفريقيا وخرجت منها بالعديد من الملاحظات الفنية التي تتعلق بأداء الفريقين داخل الملعب أثناء اللقاء، ولنبدأ بالفريق الأهم والذي أتحفظ على أدائه بعدة ملاحظات وهو فريق الزمالك.

* هولمان بدأ المباراة خائفا ومذعورا من الأهلي حيث لعب بثلاثة لاعبين ارتكاز في وسط الملعب والثلاثة يتميزون بمهام دفاعية بحتة وهم أيمن عبد العزيز ومحمد أبو العلا وأحمد عبد الرؤوف، وشارك أمامهم جمال حمزة، ثم لعب بمهاجم وحيد في الأمام هو جونيور أجوجو فظهر تائها بمفرده وسط ثلاثة مدافعين للأهلي، وعندما توغل من ناحية اليسار ومرر كرة عرضية رائعة لم يجد أحد في استقبالها لكي "ينفخها" ويودعها داخل المرمى.

* أخطأ هولمان عندما بدأ اللقاء بمحمد عبد الله في مركز الظهير الأيمن، فعبد الله لاعب مميز في النواحي الهجومية ولكنه لا يجيد النواحي الدفاعية، وقد ينجح في مركز الظهير الأيمن في مباريات سهلة للزمالك مع فرق متواضعة المستوى حيث سيكون دوره الهجومي أهم وأكبر.

أما عند مواجهة الأهلي فمن الصعب أن يشارك في هذا المركز، وكان من الأفضل الدفع بأحمد غانم كظهير أيمن من بداية اللقاء، واشراك عبد الله في مركز صانع الألعاب خلف رأسي الحربة حمزة وأجوجو على حساب أحد الثنائي أبو العلا أو عبد الرؤوف، أو القيام بهذا التبديل مع بداية الشوط الثاني، خاصة وأن عبد الله شارك في هذا المركز في مباراة طلائع الجيش الودية والتي شاهدتها من الملعب وظهر بمستوى رائع وصنع الهدف الأول وسجل الثاني، كما كان يلعب في هذا المركز مع كونيا سبور التركي وقدم معه مباريات جيدة.

* أيمن عبد العزيز ظهر بمستوى رائع وأعلن أنه اضافة قوية للزمالك وكان أفضل لاعبي الزمالك في اللقاء ولكنه بدا وكأنه يلعب بمفرده في وسط الملعب، فكان يبذل مجهودا مضاعفا رغم أن عمره 30 عاما وكنا نجده في جميع أرجاء الملعب في الأمام وفي الخلف وعلى اليمين وعلى اليسار وكأنه لاعب شاب في مقتبل عمره.

أما أبو العلا وعبد الرؤوف فلم يكن لهم أي وجود تماما في الملعب، وفي رأيي الشخصي فأن أبو العلا انتهت صلاحيته تماما ويجب عليه أن يلحق بزملائه القدامى في فريق المصرية للاتصالات، أما عبد الرؤوف فمازال أمامه الكثير من الوقت ليحجز مكانا أساسيا في تشكيلة الزمالك، وأعتقد أنه كان من الأفضل الدفع بمحمد إبراهيم بجوار أيمن عبد العزيز.

* في المباريات المقبلة بدءا من لقاء السوبر قد يكون علاء كمال الوافد الجديد من المقاولون العرب هو الحل الأمثل للمشاركة في خط وسط الزمالك بجوار عبد العزيز، فقد شاهدت كمال في تدريبات الزمالك وفي المباريات الودية وظهر فيها بمستوى جيد، وقد يكون الحل الأخر المناسب هو الدفع بأسامة حسن في وسط الملعب بجوار أيمن، واشراك البرازيلي ريكاردو جهة اليسار.

* التونسي وسام العابدي لعب "من غير نفس" وواضح على وجهه وعلى أدائه "القرف" من البقاء في الزمالك، ومن يشاهد العابدي مع منتخب تونس سيجد لاعبا مغايرا تماما، وأتمنى من الجهاز الفني للزمالك الجلوس مع العابدي والتحدث معه واذا كانت رغبته الانضمام للترجي فليتركه الزمالك ويستفيد من مكانه بالتعاقد مع لاعب أجنبي مميز في مركز يحتاجه الزمالك أكثر مثل لاعب الوسط المدافع أو رأس حربة خاصة بعد رحيل عمرو زكي رسميا إلى ويجان.

* أجوجو ظهر بمستوى طيب للغاية كبداية له مع فريق الزمالك خاصة أنه حتى الأن لم ينسجم مع باقي زملائه، وأتوقع أن يتطور مستواه من مباراة لأخرى حتى يصل إلى "فورمة عالية"، أما البعض الذي انتقد أداء أجوجو فربما يرجع ذلك إلى الهالة الاعلامية التي صاحبت انضمامه للزمالك وكأنه "الرجل الأخضر" مما جعل البعض يتوقع منه أكثر من الطبيعي، وجعلهم يتوقعوا أن يسجل "هاتريك" في كل مباراة.

* جمال حمزة مازال لاعب "بغزالة"، يجيد وقتما يشاء، و"يتدلع" وقتما يشاء، ولو لعب بتركيز في كل المباريات ومن البداية إلى النهاية لأصبح له شأنا كبيرا في كرة القدم المصرية.

* تبديلات هولمان ذكرتني بتدبيلات سابقه رود كرول، فلم يكن فيها أي إبداع أو ابتكار، بل كانت تبديلات نمطية وتقليدية للغاية، فأشرك مدافع أيمن بدلا من مدافع أيمن، ولاعب وسط مدافع بدلا من لاعب وسط مدافع، ومهاجم بدلا من مهاجم، ولعل تبديل غانم سلطان بدلا من عبد الله كان صائبا.

ولكن اشراك هاني سعيد بدلا من أبو العلا لم يكن صائبا وكان اللاعب خارج تركيزه تماما بسبب المشاكل التي أحيطت به في الفترة الأخيرة وكان الأفضل الدفع بمحمد إبراهيم أو المجازفة والدفع برأس حربة بدلا من أبو العلا، وتبديل عبد الحليم علي بدلا من أجوجو كان خاطئا للغاية لأن أجوجو كان يمثل صداعا وازعاجا لمدافعي الأهلي بتحركاته المزعجة، وكان من الأفضل استبدال حمزة والدفع بالصاعد الواعد شريف أشرف.


مـــنــقــول​*


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

مبروك الهزيمه 

حلوة الروح الرياضيه 
هههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 يوليو 2008)

*عاجل : ويجان يحذر الزمالك من إشراك زكى بالسوبر ​*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
*تلقى نادى الزمالك الآن فاكسًا من نادى ويجان الإنجليزى فاكسًا يحذر الزمالك من إشراك عمرو زكى بلقاء كأس السوبر المصرى أمام الأهلى يوم الأحد المقبل الموافق يوم 27 يوليو 2008 و إلآ سيكون مصيره من مصير عماد متعب .
وكان عمرو زكى قد أعلن رغبته فى الإنضمام لمعسكر الزمالك لدخول المعسكر المغلق لنادى الزمالك إستعدادًا للقاء الأهلى و من ثم المشاركة للقاء ليكون خير توديع لعمرو زكى لجماهير الزمالك العاشقة له .


و قد وافق الجهاز الفنى على رغبة عمرو زكى بقيادة هولمان الممدير الفنى الألمانى للزمالك ، ولكن اليوم ويجان يرسل فاكسًا للزمالك يحذر فيه عمرو زكى من الشاركة بلقاء السوبر .


و قد شارك عماد متعب بلقاء الأهلى أمام الزمالك بدورى أبطال إفريقيا الأحد المنصرم والذى فاز به الأهلى 2-1 و كان لعماد متعب دورًا مميزًا بفوز الأهلى و لكنه ندم على هذا مؤخرًا بإقتراب ضياع صفقة بريستول سيتى الذى كان وقع له عماد متعب 3 سنوات مؤخرًا .


و بهذا تقل فُرص مشاركة عمرو زكى أمام النادى الأهلى بلقاء السوبر و ربما تكون منعدمة فأندية إنجلترا غالبًا ما تكون جدية فى كل معاملاتها ​*
*أفـــــــرحوا يا اهلاوية ولا عمرو ذكى و لا جمال حمزة علشان عندو أنظارين

لــــــــكـــــ الله يا زمـــــــالكــــــــ​*


----------



## dodoz (24 يوليو 2008)

هاهاهاها
ضحكتنى
انتا ما تعرفش المقولة
الى هى
"اهلى حديد زمالك  بسكويت"
يعنى الاهلى هو الاقوى 
اما الزمالك ياحبت عينى بسكويت
هاهاهاهاها
ايه رايك فى المقولة دى صح ولا انا بالف


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 يوليو 2008)

dodoz قال:


> هاهاهاها
> ضحكتنى
> انتا ما تعرفش المقولة
> الى هى
> ...



*واللهى يا دودو من ناحية التأليف فأنتى اكيد بتألفى:t30:

مش الشعارات و الاوهام الى فرحانين بيها يا اهلاوية هيا الى حتخليكو نفوزو

متش يوم الحد هو الحــــــــــــــــاكم​*


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> أعوز بالله عاوزة تكفرينى يا تويتى
> 
> انا و لله الحمد زملكاوى
> 
> ...


 
وماااااااااله
نعديها الناس لبعضيها برضه
ههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> وماااااااااله
> نعديها الناس لبعضيها برضه
> ههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههه

هى دى الروح المرضية اصدى الرياضية يا تويتى*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 يوليو 2008)

*ويجان يوافق على مشاركة زكي في السوبر


المدير الفني لويجان يعد عمرو زكي بإرسال موافقة كتابية علي مشاركته في السوبر​*

*عمرو زكى و ممدوح عباس أثناء تمديد عقد البلدوزر


أجري عمرو زكي مهاجم فريق الكرة الأول بنادي الزمالك اتصالاً هاتفيًا بستيف بروس -المدير الفني لنادي ويجان الإنجليزي- طلب منه الموافقة علي مشاركته في مباراة السوبر أمام الأهلي يوم الأحد القادم لرغبته الشديدة في ترك ذكري طيبة عند جماهير القلعة البيضاء قبل أن يبدأ مشواره الاحترافي بنادي ويجان الإنجليزي.

وحصل زكي علي وعد من ستيف بروس بالموافقة علي المشاركة في اللقاء، وأنه سيرسل موافقة كتابية بذلك وحذره من المشاركة في اللقاء قبل وصول موافقته الكتابية مع تحذيرات شديدة بتفادي الإصابات، خاصة أنه أصبح لاعب رسميًا في صفوف ويجان، وهناك بوليصة تأمين علي البلدوزر بـ6 ملايين يورو، وفي حالة تعرضه لأي إصابة سيقوم نادي ويجان بدفعها اللزمالك.

وشارك عمرو زكي لأول مرة في تدريبات الزمالك أمس الأول علي ملعب الإعلاميين بـ6 أكتوبر تمهيدًا للمشاركة في لقاء السوبر، وظهر البلدوزر بشكل جيد وقام الجهاز الفني بوضع برنامج خاص لتجهيز اللاعب فنيًا وبدنيًا، حيث سيخضع لتأدية تدريبات ثلاث مرات يوميًا حتي يكون جاهزًا لقيادة الهجوم الأبيض في مباراة الأحد القادم.

وكان زكي قد جدد عقده بإضافة عامين عليه لينتهي في صيف 2012 في مكتب ممدوح عباس بالمبني الاجتماعي بالنادي وحصل علي مقدم العقد شيكًا بمليون جنيه من رئيس الزمالك، وخرج زكي من الجلسة سعيدًا بعد مصالحته مع ممدوح عباس في حضور معتمد جمال -المدرب المساعد- ووليد بدر -المدير الإداري للفريق-.

من ناحية أخري عقد الألماني راينر هولمان -المدير الفني للفريق- جلسة مع اللاعبين قبل المران، طالبهم بالابتعاد تمامًا عن جو الانتخابات وعدم التدخل فيها من قريب أو بعيد، خاصة أنهم لاعبون في نادي الزمالك ولا يمثلون مجلس الإدارة.

وطالبهم برد الجميل للجماهير التي ملأت استاد القاهرة في مباراة القمة الأفريقية، ولكن فاز الأهلي باللقاء 2/1 وقال لهم هولمان: «لا يوجد خيار سوي الفوز ببطولة السوبر ولابد من التركيز الشديد لتحقيق الهدف».

وكان هولمان قد عنف لاعبيه عقب التعادل مع مالية كفر الزيات 3/3 في مباراة ودية يوم الاثنين الماضي، وأكد لهم أنه لا يهتم بنتائج المباريات الودية، ولكن يهتم ببذل الجهد في المباريات، سواء الودية أو الرسمية إضافة إلي التدريبات التي يختار منها التشكيل الأساسي.

من جانبه رفض طارق يحيي -المدرب العام- الضغط علي اللاعبين نفسيًا وحرص علي معالجة بعضهم نفسيًا، خاصة محمد عبد الله واعتبر طارق يحيي معركته الأساسية هي عودة الثقة إلي اللاعبين والتي ظهرت مفقودة عند معظم اللاعبين في مباراة القمة الأخيرة نتيجة الشعور بتفوق الأهلي في آخر ثلاث سنوات.

وأبدي يحيي سعادته بوجود عمرو زكي في الهجوم، مؤكدًا أنه مع أجوجو سيشكلان هجومًا كاسحًا لن يقدر عليه دفاع الأهلي أو أي دفاع في العالم.

في حين حذر المدرب العام مصطفي جعفر مهاجم الفريق نتيجة استمرار تخاذله في التدريبات، وكان جعفر قد خرج غاضبًا بعد استبعاده من قائمة الـ18 لمباراة القمة الأخيرة، ويبدو أن جعفر سيكون ضحية هولمان الذي أكد أنه سيقوم بتجميد أي لاعب يتهاون في التدريبات ويرفض الالتزام بتعليماته.


الدستور​*


----------



## max mike (24 يوليو 2008)

يا حلاوة ياولاد



عمرو ذكى هيلعب 

هتتقطعوا يا اهلاوية

  تيجر نمر  الكرة المصرية هيلعب ضد الاهلى  

هيوريكم العين الحمرا


----------



## dodoz (24 يوليو 2008)

هاهاهاها
لما نشوف
   :gy0000:


----------



## mina_andy (24 يوليو 2008)

> [quote*][/*quote]


دى اول مشركه ليه بس بجد انا عندى سؤال مهم الزملكويه بيشجعو الزمالك وهوما عرفين ان الاهلى هيكسحو


----------



## max mike (24 يوليو 2008)

:d


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 يوليو 2008)

*المتش بكرة بالتوفيق للزمالك دائما

و حنحسم بطولة السوبر غدا يا اهلاوية !!

و الى يخاف ميتفرجش !!

بعمرو زكى او من غيرة الفوز للزمالك​*


----------



## dodoz (27 يوليو 2008)

هاهاها
لما نشوووووووووووووف


----------



## boshra_aziz2006 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

sory  الزمالك باى باى والاهلى هيفرمها كالترماى


----------



## boshra_aziz2006 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا زمالك انت غلبان جالك مرتضى العيان


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*2/0 
بدووون تعليق
 :11_12_13[1]:​*


----------



## totty (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## dodoz (27 يوليو 2008)

ها ها ها
النتيجة يا جماعة انا كنت متوقعها 
مبروووووووووووك للاهلى
اما الزمالك يا حبت عينى كالمعتاد خسر المبارة
هاهاهاها


----------



## max mike (27 يوليو 2008)

افرحوا يا اهلاوية حقكم غلبتونا مرتين بس هقول ايه

بدون تعليق :smil8::ranting::ab7::36_1_4::sha::big61::010105~332:


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2008)

2 صفر بس 
تلعبو تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اوعى يجيلك اينو بيشوط بشماله وبيمينه ​


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2008)




----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2008)

​


----------



## *malk (28 يوليو 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> افرحوا يا اهلاوية حقكم غلبتونا مرتين بس هقول ايه
> 
> بدون تعليق :smil8::ranting::ab7::36_1_4::sha::big61::010105~332:


 

*ايييييييييية دى يا مايكل*

*انت نسيت اننا عندنا روح رياضية ولا اية*

*وبعديييييييييييين دور فى الاخر تلاقى الحكم اهلاوى*

*ما احنا عارفيييييييين حركاتهم دى ولا اية* :smil8:


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بلانتى ومتحسبش وجون ومتحسبش
امال بيحسبوا ايه
هو انتوا سبتلنا لاعينة نلعب بيها
دنتوا ناقص تشتروا تيشرتات الزمالك*


----------



## dodoz (28 يوليو 2008)

هاهاها
لالالالا 
الاهلى مابيحتكش تيشرتات
 بتاعت نادى مهزووووووووووم دايما
          :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
هاهاهاهاها


----------



## menaashraf2009 (28 يوليو 2008)

*ألف مبروك للزمالك و يارب مغلوبين كدة علطول*
*بس مستواكم أتحسن*
       :spor2::ab8: 

*هذا الكارت لوسام العابدى على أحترامه لحكم الراية :banned:*
leasantr:36_3_16: ​


----------



## dodoz (28 يوليو 2008)

اه فعلا الصراحة راحة مستواهم اتحسن فعلا
بس مش هيحصلوا مستوى النادى ابدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *بلانتى ومتحسبش وجون ومتحسبش
> ...


*طيب حكم ونمساووووى .... لاعيبه واشتريتواا من البرازيل ومن غانا ومن الاسماعيلى حجتكواا أيه تاااااااااااااانى :smil8: 
 يا بنتى المتعوووس متعوووووس ولو علقوا فى ديله اجوجووووووو:t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## bonguy (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*




*قامت الكتيبة الاهلاوية بهجوم حاد ومروع علي القبائل الزملكاوية , وانتصرت الكتيبة الاهلاوية انتصار ساحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*







*اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*


dona nabil قال:



طيب حكم ونمساووووى .... لاعيبه واشتريتواا من البرازيل ومن غانا ومن الاسماعيلى حجتكواا أيه تاااااااااااااانى :smil8: 
 يا بنتى المتعوووس متعوووووس ولو علقوا فى ديله اجوجووووووو:t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا بنتى انتوا نادى بيكسب بفلوسه
وسلميلى على نادى المبادىء
والى بيته من ازاز
اجرى من هنا*


----------



## Moony34 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

نفسي أعرف فين روكي؟؟؟؟؟
كان مكسر الدنيا قبل الماتش وبيقول إن الزمالك هيكسب...
عموما أنا كمشجع أهلاوي أتمني إننا نقابل الزمالك في كل الماتشات الجاية....ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:d


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*


Moony34 قال:



			نفسي أعرف فين روكي؟؟؟؟؟
كان مكسر الدنيا قبل الماتش وبيقول إن الزمالك هيكسب...
عموما أنا كمشجع أهلاوي أتمني إننا نقابل الزمالك في كل الماتشات الجاية....ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:d
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
سبحان الله
هى شماتة وخلاص:11azy:
خلاص ياعم كسبتوا مبروك عليكوا
روكى مدخلش لسة
وعموما اى حد من الزملكاوية بيسد بردوا
كلنا واحد مش زيكوا كل واحد من اللاعيبة نازل شتيمة فى التانى*


----------



## Moony34 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> سبحان الله
> ...





ده بقى اللي بيسموه في علم النفس (إسقاط)... لإن إنتم اللي لاعيبتكم كانوا نازلين شتيمة في بعض ده طبعا غير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وعلى رأسهم زعيم المؤدبين مرتضى منصووووووووووووررر... نيييياهههههههههها:59:


----------



## max mike (28 يوليو 2008)

عموما مكنش فى عدل اصلا فى المتش

اولا : البلنتى اللى متحسبش
ثانيا : طرد وسام العبدى
ثالثا : هدف اجوجو الملغى

كل ده حرام مفيش ولا حاجة من دول فيها عدل لو دول بس كانوا اتحسبوا كنا خلصنا المتش وفزنا عليكم

بس اقول ايه الحظ كل مرة بييجى فى صالحكم ومش عايز ييجى ولا مرة فى صالحنا

عموما لسه فى مباراة تانى جاية يكون فيها انشاءالله الزمالك اتحسن واللعيبة اخدوا على بعض عشان يعرفوا يتفاهموا فى املعب


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



> عموما مكنش فى عدل اصلا فى المتش
> 
> اولا : البلنتى اللى متحسبش
> ثانيا : طرد وسام العبدى
> ثالثا : هدف اجوجو الملغى


*أنت   قصدك يا مايكل ان النمساوووى هو كمان اهلاووووووى :dntknw:
يعنى انت مشفتش ان وسام ده كا ن نازل ضرب فى اللعيبه ازاى ولا شفت ان أجوووجو ده كان متسلل :t9:​*


----------



## max mike (28 يوليو 2008)

وسام مكنش بيضرب حد كل اللى كان بيعملوا بيلعب على الكورة وده قانونى

واجوجو مكنش متسلل المدافع اللى معاه كن ماشى معاه خطوة بخطوة


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2008)

ادى التسلل على اجوجو 












كل تسلل وانت طيب يا راجل يا طيب ​


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2008)

طبعا صورة زمالك هوم باين فيها الفبركة لكنها موضحه ان اجوجو  مكنش حد مغطيه 
الفبركه بالفوتوشوب جايه من  انهم حاطينه على نفس الخط مع اللى بيلعب الكورة 
ميعرفوش ان اللى راجع من تسلل بيبقا متسلل بردة  والصورة الاولى بتوضح انه كان مسابق مكانش على نفس الخط 
وكل تسلل وانت طيب ياراجل يا طيب 
انتظرنى هشرحلك ضربه الجزاء ​


----------



## max mike (28 يوليو 2008)

بس برده كان فى ظلم فى التحكيم

اسأل اى واحد عاقل حضر المتش وميكنش اهلاوى ولا زملكاوى شوف هيقولك ايه


----------



## Moony34 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

يا زمالكاوية إهدوا شوية...
مش كل ماتش تقولوا الحظ والحكام.... مش معقول كده...
عموما الزمالك مستواه أحسن بكتير الموسم ده بس يا ريت يحافظ على نفس المستوى على مدار الموسم كله ويقدر ينافس الأهلي...
لكن بصراحة ومش علشان أنا أهلاوي برضه الأهلى أقوى على مستوى كل الخطوط


----------



## النهيسى (28 يوليو 2008)

اللعب الصينيه موجوده بكثره بالاسواق المصريه ليه الزمالك مبيشتريش لعيبه صينيون هيكونو رخاص :smi411:


----------



## menaashraf2009 (28 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك يا أينو تسلم رجليك على الشوتة الجامدة نزلت جبت جون فى أول لمسة أنت أكيد من عالم تانى
أصدقاء الأمس أعداع اليوم
:new6::yahoo::dance::a63::big29:​


----------



## تونى 2010 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هو انتوا سبتلنا لاعينة نلعب بيها
> دنتوا ناقص تشتروا تيشرتات الزمالك*



اجوجو
هانى سعيد 
ايمن عبد العزيز
ريكاردو
عمر كمال


الصراحه الزمالك مشتراش لاعيبه خالص​


----------



## تونى 2010 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

الف مبروك للنادى الاهلى وعقبال يارب دايما كسبانين وسلملى على نادى الفن والهندسه اللى عايز يدخل كليه الهندسه ومعاهوش ابتدائيه .​


----------



## تونى 2010 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *المتش بكرة بالتوفيق للزمالك دائما
> 
> و حنحسم بطولة السوبر غدا يا اهلاوية !!
> 
> ...



بدون تعليق​


----------



## max mike (29 يوليو 2008)

مهما حدث للزمالك من ظروف او او او سأظل زملكاوى 

ولن ولا اتحول الى فريق القلعة الحمراء مهما حدث

حاسس ان الزمالك الموسم ده هيعمل حاجة



وهتشوفوا يا اهلاوية


----------



## *malk (30 يوليو 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> مهما حدث للزمالك من ظروف او او او سأظل زملكاوى
> 
> ولن ولا اتحول الى فريق القلعة الحمراء مهما حدث
> 
> ...


 
*تمااااااااااااااام تمااااااااااااااااااااام*

*مفيش زملكاوى هيرتد عن النادى مهما حصل *

*ان شاء اللة الزمالك هيعمل حاجةةة* :warning:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 يوليو 2008)

*نفس السيناريو بتاع كل ماتش

نبقى مهاجمين و نبقى الافضل و ممتلكين الماتش و تيجى هجمة للاهلى تهدم كل الاحلام 

منة لله الحكم النمساوى 

طرد غير مستحق لوسام العابدى و بيقول انة شتم و هو حيفهم عربى ولا حيعرف منين انة شتم !!!!!

و من بعديها المتش اتقلب و الخطوط اتفتحت و جات الفرص للاهلـــى و هدف اينو الرااائع ياعينى بعد عزاب و عزاب عاشو فى نادى الزمالك زماان حب يخلصة فينا فى المتش دة بصاروخ من صواريخة

و منة لله عبد الرئوف تقريبا كدة اتخض لما لقى نفسة هو و الجون كان تقريبا عاوز فرصة يفكر قبليها

و دى كانت اصلا مفروض تتحسب ضربة جزاء و لكن غباء عبد الرئوف خلاة يقوم بعد لما وقع

يلا مش مشكلة لسة فية متش ثالث كمان شهر و ان شاء الله يكون فية الزمالك فى حالة من الاستقرار او ياخد شوية استقرار من الى مرطرط عند الاهلى دة و يبقى افضل من كدة  !!!​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 يوليو 2008)

*الصحف النمساويه تطالب الاتحاد النمساوى بتقديم اعتذار للزمالك​*
*خرجت الصحافة النمساوية الصادرة عقب مباراة القمة لتصب جم غضبها على الحكم النمساوي الضعيف ستوشلك فريتز بل ان بعض الصحف طالبت بإعتذار رسمي من الأتحاد النمساوي لنادي الزمالك

جريدة krone خرجت بعنوان الفضيحة او حاجه تكسف "Entsetzlich"


الحكم ستوشليك و الذي حل ضيفا على مصر من أجل ادارة مباراة السوبر تلقى انتقادات و هجوم لاذع الحكم الدولي حكم يوم الأحد الماضي مباراة السوبر بين الزمالك و الاهلي و التي انتهت بفوز الاهلي 2-0 و تسبب في مشاكل كثيرة و فقا لمجلة مصر نيوم اليومية التي تحدثن عن انتقادات هولمان المدير الفني للزمالك و قال ان الحكم قتلنا و انه لا يصدق ان يكون هذا الحكم دولي و الألمان هولمان تحدث عن سوء اداء الحكم و الاداء الضعيف الحكم لم يحتسب هدفا لاجوجو بداعي التسلل و قام بطرد وسام العابدي للاعتراض على ضربة الجزاء التي لم تحتسب للزمالك حسب تصريحات هولمان .

ثم تحدثت الجريدة في تحليلها للمباراة ان الحكم ستوشليك معروف بتحكيمه الضعيف في الدوري النمساوي, و لكنه يوم الاحد كان المفروض ان يكون عادلا لانه ليس له علاقة بالفرق التي تشارك في المباراة و كان الاتحاد المصري استقدمه لعدم ثقة الفريقان في التحكيم المصري الا انه التحكيم المصري كان سيصبح افضل من ستوشليك .

ستوشليك مشهور بكثرة الكروت الملونة في اللقاء و في الشوط الثاني على حسب كلام الجريدة حدثت الفضيحة كرت احمر للمدافع وسام العبادي عندما كان الزمالك متأخر بهدف و كان الطرد بدون سبب واضح او مفهوم و بسبب القرار الغريب و الغير جديد على الحكم النمساوي كان هناك حالة غضب من المشجعين المنتمين لنادي الزمالك .

كما قام الحكم بإرتكاب الخطاء الأكبر بإلغاء الهدف الصحيحة للغاني اجوجو بداعي التسلل و لم تتوقف الاخطأء عند ذلك بل تجاهل ضربة جزاء واضحة لنادي الزمالك , الخلاصة كان اداء الحكم ضعيف جدا جدا و حرم الزمالك من فوز مستحق و كان له رأي اخر و غير نتيجة المباراة .

و أختتم الجريدة تعليقها على المباراة بالطلب من الاتحاد النمساوي بالأعتذار لنادي الزمالك عن نتيجة المباراة و ان ذلك سيكون اقل شئ يقدم للزمالك الذي كان بإمكانه انهاء سيطرة الاهلي على الكرة المصرية يوم الأحد الماضي لولا الحكم .



جريدة heute الحكم النمساوي فضحنا في مصر "Entsetzlich"


الحكم ستوشليك الضعيف و الذي دائما ما يثير الجدل كان يحكم يوم الأحد دربي مصر بين الزمالك و الاهلي و بدل من أن يصنع صورة مشرفة للنمسا ذهب ليعلن للجميع انه حكم ظالم في دعاية سيئة ؟

الحكم ستوشليك المكروه في الدوري النمساوي و الذي دائما قرارته حتى في النمسا تتسم بكثرة الأخطاء و تسبب في المشاكل اهدى السوبر للنادي الأهلي

الزمالك كان في استطاعته حسم اللقاء بعد سيطرته على اللقاء و كان الأفضل و الأقرب للفوز و لكن القرارات العكسية حسمت اللقاء للمنافس التقليدي الأهلي بعد التغاضي عن ضربة جزاء واضحة و الغاء هدف صحيح و طرد لمدافع الزمالك ( و عقب الكاتب النمساوي على الطرد بكلمة و نموت و نعرف لماذا طرد اللاعب )



جريدة oesterreich الزمالك كان يستحق الفوز .. لكنه كان يلعب ضد 12 لاعب (11 اهلاوي والحكم) و هذا شيء مستحيل


يوم الاحد حكم الحكم النمساوي ستوشليك كاس السوبر بين الزمالك والاهلي. الفريقان كانو يأملان في تحكيم عادل لكن الاهلي فقط من استفاد من الحكم. 

في الحقيقه ستوشليك كان الرجل االــ12 في الملعب مع الاهلي. قرارات خاطئة جدا طوال الوقت ضد الزمالك أدت لفوز بطل الدوري بكاس السوبر ..

فوز غير مستحق لبطل الدوري. الزمالك منذ 4 سنوات يعاني من المشاكل و نقص البطولات كان الأفضل و كان في طريقه لتحقيق هدفه بالفوز بكأس السوبر و قدم مباراة ممتازة و سيطر على اللقاء في اغلب اوقاته لكن ستوشليك و الذي تسبب كثيرا في تغيير نتائج المباريات في الدوري النمساوي بسبب أخطائه تسبب ايضا في فوز الاهلي في اللقاء بالرغم من عدم أحقية الاهلي .

الزمالك خسر للمرة الثانية امام الأهلي في اسبوع و هذه المرة كانت بمساعدة الحكم​*
*اهم النمساوية ولا يعرفونا ولا يعرفوكو و اعترفوا بغلط الحـــــكمــــــ !!!​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 يوليو 2008)

*بدون مجاملة 
الحكم الأهلاوي.. وريكاردو البلاوي!! 



مجرد سؤال.. هل جاء حكم أجنبي طوال العشر سنوات الماضية وظلم الأهلي؟! لا لم يحدث!!. 
هل تعرض الزمالك مرة للظلم من حكم أجنبي؟!! يااااه.. قول عشرين مرة.. خمسين مرة.. حتي الحكم السوري جمال الشريف قلنا إنه حكم عربي وعنده ضمير ظلم الزمالك مرورا باليوناني الذي لم يحتسب ضربة جزاء لجمال حمزة واحتسب عليه "فاول" وأنذره وأخطرهم الحكم المرووش المهزوز الجاهل بقوانين الكرة فريتز النمساوي الذي تغاضي عن ضربتي جزاء صحيحتين أحدهما مؤكدة ألف في المائة لأحمد عبدالرءوف كل الدنيا أكدت أنها ضربة جزاء ماعدا الرجل الطيب المتدين الملتحي الذي أحبه وأقدره أحمد ناجي لأول مرة يخونه ضميره ويبرر أنها ليست "بنالتي" وأستحلفه بالله هل هذا الكلام صادر من قلبك وضميرك مستريح؟!!. 
ماذا يضير لو قال الحقيقة التي لن تغير من النتيجة شيئا علي الأقل ليكتسب ثقة واحترام الأهلاوية والزملكاوية معا لأن كل الأهلاوية يؤكدون أنها ضربة جزاء وستبقي النتيجة كما هي بلا تعديل ثم أن الحكم عاد إلي النمسا وكان ينبغي أن يعترض عليه الزمالك لعدة أسباب منها: 
أنه ينتمي لنادي جراتز في جنوب النمسا.. وهذا النادي بينه وبين الأهلي توأمة وقعت بمعرفة محمد عبيد.. ثم إن حسن حمدي رئيس النادي الأهلي اختارته النمسا سفيرا للرياضة في بطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية ممثلا عن قارة أفريقيا وبقي هناك لفترة طويلة. 
ثالثا وهو الأهم اختارت النمسا أضعف حكامها ولم يشارك في كأس الأمم ولم نسمع اسمه من قبل ووضح تميزه والواضح أنه تلقي توجيهات أو علي سبيل المثال "خلي بالك.. لعيبة الفريق الأبيض بيضربوا وبيعترضوا وبيمثلوا" فنزل الرجل "حاطط عينه" علي أي لمسة أو هفوة من لاعبي الزمالك ونزل عليهم إنذارات.. إنذار وراء إنذار وطرد بغشومية دون وعي وإدراك بينما فلافيو يشيح ويضرب ويمثل ويشتم بالبرتغالي والحكم يغمض عينيه. 
لم يعد أمام الزمالك إلا أن يطلب حكاما من السعودية أو الإمارات أو السودان أو الكويت أو الأردن ويرفض رفضا باتا حكام أوروبا بعد ذلك أو أن يوافق علي حكام مصر مستقبلا فقد يكونوا أرحم ثم إن قدري عبدالعظيم اعتزل!!. 

محمود معروف!!
الجمهوريه ​*


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2008)

> اهم النمساوية ولا يعرفونا ولا يعرفوكو و اعترفوا بغلط الحـــــكمــــــ



اقولك على سر اخر اسم جريدة انت كاتبه جريدة متخصصه فى التزحلق على الجليد 
بس متقولش لبتوع زمالك تى فى 

اه صح بمناسبه الخبر المتفبرك بردة هما النمساويين بيقولو الحكم النمساوى ليه ؟؟؟؟
يعنى فى مصر ممكن نقول جمال الغندور  مش هنقول الحكم المصرى 
عرفت ليه سميتهم قبل كدة زيزى تى فى 
حاليا بقو سبيس تون تى فى 
​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 يوليو 2008)

*و اية المانع لما جريدة متخصصه فى التزحلق على الجليد تكتب عن الكورة هى جريدة بتاعة طبيخ ولا بتاعة رياضة

انتو بس لازم تكابروا و تقولو ان الخبر غير صحيح تبريرا لفوزكم و للطرد الغير مستحق و ضربة الجزاء المستحقة و الهدف الملغى ​*


----------



## Copty- (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*قال اهلى قال حكام واكلين وجمهور يروح الاستاد بالشباشب الزمالك نادى الملك*


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2008)




----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

أنا أهلاوى جداااااااااااااااااااا 
لكن رحمه بالزمالك  ............ كفايه هزيمتهم مرتان متتاليتان .............. يستهلوا أن نعزيهم مش نشمت فيهم
سلام خاص لاخ أجوجو .... شفتم اهدافه فى ماتشات الاهلى الخيره .......... جنان ........ يستاهل مبلغ شراؤه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أغسطس 2008)

*يعنى جايبلى مجلة النادى الاهلى

عاوزهم يكتبوا اية يعنى !! الزمالك بطل حرب اكتوبر و ما لازم يقولو خيبة و ويبة كمان

و بأعتراف مدرب فريقك قال احنا كنا محظوظينـــــــ فى المباراة و فريق الزمالك كان قوى و عنيد


و بعدين بلاش الاستعجال يا اهلاوية على اجوجو

على راى ما بيقولوا من الدار الى النار !!!

انا عارف انكو تتمنوا تشوفوا زى حمادة شنح و ان شاء الله مش حيحصلـــ !!​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

زمالك هيلعب فى افريقيا صلوا لاجله ,,,,,,,,,, (عشان ينغلب ) ,,,,,,,,,,,, دى منتهى المحبه  صح الالصح ÷÷÷÷÷÷هههههه


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

انتم مبتردوش على ليه هل انتم زملكاويه ؟ ام تظنونى زملكاوى ؟
لا تخافو ممن يقتلون الجسد


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

انا اهلاوى ........... ايه اللى جرى للاهلى اليوم افريقيا
تيجى نصلى لهزيمه الزمالك بكره
بسرعه   ............................... صلى ... بس لا تجعل زملكاوى يشوفك يبطل الصلاه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


>



30:30:30:30:
30:30:30:
30:30:
30:​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2008)

الاهلى رايح اليابان والزمالك هيمضغ اللبان


----------



## Copty- (5 أغسطس 2008)

*بلا اهلى بلا ارف جماهيره بتروح الاستاد حفيانة او لو جماهير نضيفة بيروحوا لابسين شباشب واشكال مشاء الله الى واخد كزلك فى عينه والى واخد بلطة فى راسه جماهير فعلا ولاد ناس*


----------



## iloveusomuch (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*لا تجعل حبك للزمالك أرض يداس عليها
بل أجعل حبك للزمالك سماء يتمنى الجميع الوصول إليها
​*



*صديق جديد ياريت تقبلونى معاكوا
بس زملكاوى للأبد​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أغسطس 2008)

*مبروك للزمالك المركز الثانى حتى الان فى المجموعة بعد اهدار ما لا يقل عن 5 اهداف لاننا للاسف مش حظنا حلو او بمعنى اصح احنا مش الاهلى

سبحان الله اتحنطوا طحن من اسيك و معرفوش يحطوا فيكو ولا جـــــون واحد !!!

لما نشوف بكرة بقى اللعب مع الكبار حيسفر عن اية 



اهلا بيك يا iloveusomuch و منور يا زميل ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> 30:30:30:30:
> 30:30:30:
> 30:30:
> 30:​



:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أغسطس 2008)

*علم Zamalek.tv أن اللاعب هانى سعيد قد اجرى إشعة منذ قليل أثبتت إصابته بكدمة شديدة فى مفصل المشط السلمى للقدم اليمنى . ومنحه طبيب الفريق مصطفى المنيرى راحة من تدريب اليوم على ان يؤدى تدريبات خيفة بدء من غداً حتى موعد مباراة غزل المحلة الجمعة المقبل للتأكد من سلامته وإن كان هناك إمكانية لمشاركته فى المباراة وإن لم تكن مؤكدة نظراً لأن هذا النوع من الإصابة مؤلم جداً لأى لاعب على حسب وصف طبيب الفريق الذى صرح بأن العلاج الذى منح لللاعب عقب المباراة مباشرة وهو وضع ثلج على موضع الإصابة كل ساعتين مع رفع القدم لأعلى وتناول الأدوية المقللة للآلآم ساهم فى تحسن حالته رغم شدة الإصابة و اسرة زمالك تي في تتمنى الشفاء السريع لنجم الزمالك الرائع هاني سعيد. 


من ناحية اخرى صرح المنيرى بأن اللاعب أحمد غانم بدء يتماثل للشفاء من الإصابة التى تعرض لها وهى عباراة عن كدمة وإلتواء شديد بالكاحل وهو ما استلزم فترة علاج لمدة ثلاث أسابيع قضى منها أسبوعين وأنهى اللاعب التدريبات العلاجية ودخل فى مرحلة التدريبات التأهيلية وإن كان من المرجح الأ يلحق هو الآخر بمباراة المحلة . 


وبالنسبة للاعب البرازيلى ريكاردو فسوف يعود للتدريبات بدء من اليوم بعد تماثله للشفاء من النزلة المعوية التى تعرض لها والتى تسبب فيها تغيره للجو العام الذى يعيش فيه من بلد لأخرى بما يسمى طبياً " إسهال سفر الميكروبات" ومنحه المنيرى العلاج الطبى مع بعض التعليمات فيما يخص الطعام والشراب وطالبه بالإستمرار على العلاج لفترة اخرى رغم شفائه كنوع من الوقاية لاسيما وان هذا المرض معروف عنه انه يتكرر​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أغسطس 2008)

*نــــيـــهههههههههههههههههههااااا

تلاتة تلاتـــــــــــــــة و بـــــس !!

مبروك على 3 يا اهلى و احمدو ربنا اووووى انها جت على قد كدة

و مبروك على اللاعب الرخم اينو الطرد المستحق بسبب اللعب المدمر الى بيدمر بية سمعة اللاعبين المصريين​*


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*

*​*
*
* حقق فريق ايه اس روما الفوز على فريق النادي الأهلي في المباراة الودية التي جمعتهم على ملعب إستاد القاهرة الدولي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة وذلك في إطار إستعدادت الفريقين للموسم الجديد. 
أحرز أهداف المباراة الثلاثة لسبوسيتو في الدقيقة 35 وماتيو بريجي في الدقيقة 77 وبيتزارو من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 80. 
بدأت المباراة بشكل هادئ من الفريقين، وأستمر هذا الهدوء حتى الدقيقة العاشرة من زمن الشوط قبل أن يصوب أوكاكا مهاجم الفريق الإيطالي الكرة خارج المرمى بعد انفراده بأمير عبد الحميد. 
وفي الدقيقة 22 أستقبل عماد متعب برأسه عرضية متقنة من لاعب الوسط معتز أينو ولكن الكرة تخطئ المرمى في ظل ضغط دفاعي على لاعب الأهلي. 
وأحرز أوكاكا هدفاً صحيحاً في الدقيقة 32 ولكن ألغاه حكم اللقاء ياسر عبد الرؤوف بداعي التسلل على المهاجم الإيطالي في ظل تغطية من مدافع الأهلي محمد سمير. 
وأخطأ مجدداً أيمن دجيش الحكم المساعد ولم يرى الكرة وهي تعبر الخط وسمح لسيسينهو أن يمرر عرضية لسبوسيتو مهاجم الفريق الإيطالي الذي يسكنها الشباك بسهولة في الدقيقة 35. 
بعدها أجرى مدرب الأهلي البرتغالي تغيرين بهدف تنشيط وسط الملعب بنزول حسين ياسر وحسام عاشور بدلاً من حسين علي وحسن مصطفى. 
وكاد أمير عبد الحميد أن يتسبب في الهدف الثاني ضد فريقه بعد أن اخطأ مسك الكرة وسمح لمهاجمي روما أن يهددوا مرماه ولكن مرت الكرة بسلام على حارس الأهلي. 
وفي الشوط الثاني وضح التغير الشديد في شكل النادي الأهلي وأصبح لاعبيه أكثر فاعلية على دفاع فريق روما خاصة بعد مشاركة الثلاثي أبو تريكة وبركات ومعوض بدلاً من صديق وجيلبرتو ودروجبا. 
وسيطر لاعبو الأهلي على معظم مجريات اللعب حتى الدقيقة 67، وأعترض جوزيه على قرار حكم المباراة بعدم احتسابه ضربة جزاء لصالح أبو تريكة. 
وحاول فريق روما بعدها أن يدخل المباراة مرة أخرى وأضاع مهاجمه أوكاكا فرصة تسجيل هدف ثاني بعد أن خرجت تسديدته من على حدود منطقة الجزاء بجوار القائم الأيسر لحارس الأهلي. 
وفي الدقيقة 72 يشهر ياسر عبد الرؤوف البطاقة الحمراء في وجه معتز أينو بعد حصوله على البطاقة الصفراء الثانية لعرقلة لاعب روما بيتزارو. 
وأحرز ماتيو بريجي هدف فريق الثاني في الدقيقة 77 بعد أن أستقبل عرضية متقنة من الجانب الأيمن يضعها برأسه لتأخذ يد أمير عبد الحميد وتسكن الشباك. 
بعدها أحتسب حكم اللقاء ضربة جزاء لصالح الفريق الإيطالي أعترض عليها لاعبو وجماهير الأهلي وسددها بيتزارو محرزا الهدف الثالث لفريقه في الدقيقة 80 . 
وتستمر محاولات لاعبو الأهلي على مرمى روما ولكن دون فاعلية في ظل سيطرة من لاعبي الفريق الإيطالي الذين استطاعوا أن يتحكموا في الملعب بشكل تام مع نهاية المباراة. 
*


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*صور لرحله الفريق الايطالى*
*اى سى روما*
*للاهرامات صباح يوم المبارة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## جيلان (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*30:الف مبروك للاهلى30:
اختفيتوا دلؤتى
يا ساتر​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



bitar قال:


> *صور لرحله الفريق الايطالى*
> *اى سى روما*
> *للاهرامات صباح يوم المبارة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...



*ما هى دى سياسة الاهـــلى

يأخد الفريق الزائر و يفرهضة فى الفرجة على الاهرامات و ابو الهول و بولاق الدكرور

و يلاعبة بعد لما يكون الفريق خــــــــــــلص !!
​*


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*بجاحة *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ثورة حمراء..علي حكم اللقاء*​*حسام البدري : ياسر أفسد المباراة.. وعكنن علي الجماهير*

*أكد حسام البدري المدرب العام للأهلي عقب مباراة فريقه مع إيه.سي.روما وهو في حالة غضب وثورة شديدة واستياء بالغ أن الحكم ياسر عبدالرءوف لا يصلح لإدارة مثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة لأنه وباختصار شديد لا يرقي لهذا المستوي وأكد ذلك بإفساده اللقاء بعد قراراته العكسية التي شاهدها الجميع سواء الجماهير التي حضرت لاستاد القاهرة وخرجت حزينة أو التي شاهدت المباراة أمام شاشات التليفزيون وعكنن عليها الحكم أيضاً. *
*أشار حسام البدري إلي أن ناديه سيتقدم بطلب رسمي للجنة الحكام الرئيسية بعدم تعيين ياسر عبدالرءوف لإدارة أي مباراة للأهلي خلال المرحلة المقبلة وإلا ستحدث كارثة لن يكون الأهلي مسئولاً عنها لأن الحكم يدير مباريات الأهلي بطريقة عارية من الشفافية. *
*(تهديد اولى للحكام المصريين !!!!!!!!!) *
*وعن الجانب الفني للمباراة قال المدرب العام للأهلي قدم لاعبونا الشوط الأول متوسط المستوي بسبب الرهبة التي سيطرت علي اللاعبين بسبب الهزيمة التي نالها الفريق أمام برشلونة في المباراة الودية التي جمعت الفريقين وطالبنا اللاعبين بضرورة التخلي عن هذه الرهبة في الشوط الثاني وظهروا بمستوي رائع حتي الدقيقة 27 والتي قام فيها الحكم بطرد معتز إينو ليختل توازن الفريق*
*ملحوظه :*
*لم اكمل مشاهدة المباراة بعد ان لغى حكم المباراة المشار اليه بانه جامل الفريق الضيف بعد ان الغى هدف صحيح 100% للفريق الضيف وقال المعلق الهمام ( شوبير ) كويس انه محسبهوش هدف*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*آثار هزيمة الأهلي من روما*
*جوزيه ثائر ضد اللاعبين..شادي غضبان..البدري يهاجم الحكم*​*نشبت أزمة جديدة بين البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه المدير الفني للأهلي وكابتن الفريق شادي محمد بسبب اعتراض الأخير علي عدم حضوره المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد قبل مباراة الفريق أمام نظيره الإيطالي روما في المباراة الودية التي انتهت بخسارة الأهلي بثلاثية في إطار احتفالية النادي بافتتاح قناته الفضائية الجديدة. *
*رفض المدير الفني اصطحاب اللاعب إلي المؤتمر وفضل أحمد حسن ومحمد أبوتريكة وعماد متعب وهو ما فجر بركان الغضب داخل اللاعب الذي اعتبر ذلك إهانة له خاصة وأنه كان من المفترض أن يحضر المؤتمر باعتباره كابتنا للفريق وهو العرف السائد لمثل هذه المؤتمرات بحضور الكابتن. *
*وكانت أنباء ترددت بقوة داخل النادي بوجود خلاف بين الخواجة جوزيه واللاعب بسبب عدم التزام الأخير بتعليمات المدير الفني بعدم الظهور في البرامج الرياضية التي يقدمها نائب رئيس الاتحاد أحمد شوبير وهو ما دفع جوزيه إلي استبعاده من التشكيلة الأساسية ووضعه علي دكة البدلاء في مباراة روما.. وبالرغم من نفي حسام البدري المدرب العام والقائم بأعمال مدير الكرة هذه المشكلة إلا أن الفترة القادمة ستشهد انتهاء شهر العسل بين الخواجة واللاعب خاصة وأن جوزيه يرغب في الإطاحة بالكبار تدريجيا من أجل النزول بمتوسط أعمار اللاعبين وفقا للاتفاق المبرم بينه وبين لجنة الكرة أثناء تجديد عقده. *
*والجدير بالذكر أن البرتغالي جوزيه قد دخل في وصلة من العتاب والهجوم الشديد علي لاعبيه في غرفة خلع الملابس بعد الخسارة من روما بثلاثية نظيفة.. واتهمهم بعدم الالتزام وتنفيذ تعليمات الجهاز الفني.. واختص المدير الفني المجموعة التي خاضت الشوط الأول بالقسط الكبير من الانتقادات.. ومن هذا المنطلق رفض جوزيه حضور المؤتمر الصحفي عقب نهاية المباراة وكلف معاونه حسام البدري بالحضور لتبرير الهزيمة. *
*وكانت حالة من التوتر والغضب قد سادت بعد الهزيمة من روما حيث انتاب جميع اللاعبين حالة من الإحباط خاصة وأن الجميع تذكر الخسارة الكبيرة من برشلونة في احتفالية مئوية النادي بنتيجة كبيرة.. ويعكف الجهاز الفني علي معالجة لاعبيه نفسيا وانتشالهم من حالة عدم الاتزان التي سيطرت علي الفريق من خلال عقد جلسات مستمرة لزيادة روح الشجاعة والقوة الشخصية داخل الملعب.. وذلك حتي لا يؤثر بالسلب علي مشوار الفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز. *


----------



## twety (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ياساتر يارب*

*فعلا غلطه الشاطر بألف *


----------



## oesi no (8 أغسطس 2008)

اتغلبنا من فريق روما فى ماتش ودى والحكم  كان مستواه ممتاز هو والمساعدين 
الاهلى فى الشوط التانى بعت رساله لكل انديه مصر هاجرو موزمبيق لو عاوزين تاخدو بطولات 
ومبروك علينا القناه بتاعتنا اللى بوظت سبوبه القنوات كلها 
وهتنقل الماتشات بتاعتنا حصري فضائى 
وزغرطى ياللى مانتيش غرمانه شالو 4 فى اسبوع واحد
ابقو دورو  على حد يسندكم فى ماتش انبى علشان انبى بتخربها 
وياريت يتنقل الموضوع دة فى قسم الرياضه فى المنتدى العام ​


----------



## twety (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

 لا هنا كويس
 علشان فيه هزار شويه
 مش اخبار رياضيه


----------



## BITAR (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



twety قال:


> لا هنا كويس
> علشان فيه هزار شويه
> مش اخبار رياضيه


* لك كل الحق يا تويتى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2008)

بصلى حته دين بصه ورزعنى قلم واتوصى 





​


----------



## BITAR (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة*​


----------



## mina_007 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*يا خبر هو لسا في حد زملكاوي ....*
*انا كنت فاكر ان النوع دا انقرض ...*
*كويس انهم موجودين اهه نلاقي حد نغلبه*
*عموما ربنا مع القله القليله الزملكاويه يصمدوا امام الاعصاااااااااار الاهلاوي ....................*
*اوع وشك الاهلي جااااااااي........................*


----------



## ++صليب++ (11 أغسطس 2008)

:smi411:ههههههههههههههه
ده انا نسيت انو في نادي اسمه الزمالك
انا مش بشوفهم في الملاعب بيفوزو علي طول كسفنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا نادي منيل والاداره معاهم كمان تعبانه
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



​ 
* حقق فريق النادي المصري فوزاً ثميناً على فريق النادي الأهلي بهدفين نظيفين في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين على ملعب إستاد بورسعيد في الأسبوع الثاني للدوري العام في مباراة شهدت عصبية شديدة من الفريقين في معظم مجرياتها. *
*أحرز هدفي اللقاء اللاعبان محمد جابر في الدقيقة 23 من زمن الشوط الأول وأحمد شديد قناوي في الدقيقة 83 من زمن الشوط الثاني. *
*بدأ اللقاء بشكل مثير من الفريقين دون أي فترة لجس النبض، وأستطاع عاشور الأدهم لاعب المصري في الدقيقة الخامسة أن يطلق قذيفة من على حدود منطقة الجزاء تصدى لها أمير عبد الحميد حارس الأهلي بصعوبة. *
*وكاد وجيه عبد العظيم من داخل منطقة جزاء الأهلي أن يتقدم للمصري بعدما استقبل عرضية محمد جابر من الجهة اليسرى وسدد الكرة بمهارة بباطن الكرة ولكنها تعلو العارضة بقليل. *
*وترجم محمد جابر بمهارة سيطرة المصري التامة على مجريات الشوط الأول ووضع الكرة بقدمه اليمنى على يسار أمير عبد الحميد بعدما استقبل عرضية أحمد شديد قناوي محرزاً الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 23 من زمن الشوط. *
*حاول لاعبو الأهلي الدخول في المباراة في الدقيقة 32 بعدما احتسب حكم المباراة حمدي شعبان ضربة حرة مباشرة على حدود منطقة جزاء المصري تصدى لها أحمد صديق ولكنه صوبها ضعيفة في يد حارس المصري الغاني جورج أواه. *
*بعدها أجرى المدير الفني البرتغالي للنادي الأهلي تغييراً مبكراً في الدقيقة 35 بإشراك محمد أبو تريكة بدلاً من أحمد صديق أملاً في تعويض النتيجة. *
*وتبادل الفريقين الهجوم في أخر 10 دقائق من الشوط ولكن دون ان يستثمر أحدهما تلك الهجمات لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم المصري بهدف محمد جابر. *
*وبدأ الشوط الثاني بهدوء واضح من الفريقين على عكس بداية الشوط الأول وانحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب في العشر دقائق الأولى من الشوط. *
*وأجرى حسام حسن مدرب المصري التغير الأول لفريقه في الدقيقة 54 بإشراك محمد كمارا بدلاً من عاشور الأدهم، وفي المقابل دفع مانويل جوزيه بأخر تغيرين للأهلي بنزول أحمد حسن وحسين ياسر بدلاً من عماد متعب وأنيس بوجلبان. *
*ولعب الأهلي بشكل أفضل من الشوط الأول واستطاع أن يمتلك الكرة معظم الأوقات لكن دون خطورة على مرمى المصري، وأجرى الفريق البورسعيدي تغييره الثاني بإشراك إيفوسا بدلاً من وجيه عبد العظيم ودودي الجباس بدلاً من أحمد عثمان. *
*وخسر الأهلي جهود مدافعه وائل جمعة في الدقيقة 69 بعدما أشهر حكم اللقاء حمدي شعبان البطاقة الحمراء في وجهه بعد حصوله على الإنذار الثاني، بعدها أهدر مهاجم المصري أحمد جلال فرصة إحراز الهدف الثاني بعدما أضاع إنفرادا واضحا بحارس الأهلي امير عبد الحميد في الدقيقة 74. *
*بعدها غادر إبراهيم حسن مدير الكرة بالمصري مقاعد الجهاز الفني بعد طرده من قبل حكم اللقاء لاعتراضه على قراراته، وأضاف احمد شديد قناوي الهدف الثاني لفريق المصري في الدقيقة 83 بعد ان صوب الكرة بقوة من داخل منطقة جزاء الأهلي لتسكن الشباك بعد أن مرت على يسار حارس الأهلي. *
*وكاد فلافيو ان يضيق الفارق بعد ان صوب الكرة من على حدود منطقة جزاء المصري لكنها تصطدم في العارضة، وتستمر سيطر الأهلي لنهاية المباراة لكن دون إيجابية على المرمى إلى ان اطلق حكم المباراة صافرته معلناً فوز المصري بهدفين نظيفين. *
*شهدت المباراة 6 كروت صفراء لشادي محمد وحسام عاشور وانيس بوجلبان وعاشور الأدهم ودودي الجباس بالإضافة لطرد وائل جمعة من الأهلي وإبراهيم حسن إداري المصري. *
*وحصد بذلك المصري على النقطة السادسة بعد فوزين على الإتحاد والأهلي بينما استمر الأهلي عند الثلاث نقاط من فوز على الأولمبي وهزيمة من المصري. *


​


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2008)

جانب من المباراة 
فشل الإسماعيلي في تخطي عقبة مضيفه حرس الحدود بعد التعادل من دون أهداف في مباراتهما بالمرحلة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز يوم الأربعاء.

ولعب الحدود الشوط الثاني بالكامل بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد عبد الرحمن فاروق مدافع الفريق في نهاية الشوط الأول.

واشتبك فاروق وإبراهيم يحيى من الإسماعيلي نالا على أثرها بطاقة صفراء، وبعد دقيقة أشهر حكم المباراة جهاد جريشة البطاقة الحمراء في وجه فاروق بعد السقوط ومطالبته بركلة جزاء. 

وأضاع الحدود فرصة التقدم في الدقيقة 42 عندما أرسل أحمد عيد عرضية جيدة من الجبهة اليسرى حولها أحمد عبد الغني غير المراقب برأسه أعلى المرمى.

وفي الشوط الثاني سيطر الإسماعيلي تماما على الملعب وتصدت العارضة لأبرز فرصة عندما أعادت رأسية شريف عبد الفضيل.

وفشل الإسماعيلي في تدعيم هذه السيطرة بأهداف وحاول البديل مصطفى كريم ولعب خلفية مزدوجة حادت عن القائم الأيمن لفريق الحدود.


----------



## Bolbola142 (13 أغسطس 2008)

مع اني اهلاوية جدا لكن الاهلي يستاهل اللي اتعمل فيه النهارده و يا فرحة الزمالك فينا !!!


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



Bolbola142 قال:


> مع اني اهلاوية جدا لكن الاهلي يستاهل اللي اتعمل فيه النهارده و يا فرحة الزمالك فينا !!!


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2008)

وانا احب للزمالكاويه والدراويش 
القرعه تتباهى بشعر بنت اختها ​


----------



## BITAR (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



oesi_no قال:


> وانا احب للزمالكاويه والدراويش ​
> 
> 
> القرعه تتباهى بشعر بنت اختها ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نسيت *
*ياسر عبدالروف*
*وحمدى شعبان*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 أغسطس 2008)

*الطحن....الطحن....الطحن....الطحن 

ثنائية نظيفة فى مباراة من جهة واحدة متحكمة و طاحنة و راااااائعة !!

والله و الاهــــلى ابتدى يبان على حقيقتة يا اولاد

يعنى يا عينى حتعملوا اية تانى بس علشان تفوزوا

عماد متعب , فلافيو , ابو تريكة , بركات , جلبرتو , احمد حسن , حسين ياسر , بو جلبان , شادى و غيرة !!

ملايين ماشية على الارض....

يعنى نجبلكوا لاعبين تانى منين علشان تفوزوا

و لاعب واحد بس من الى جوزية رماهم ... حب يوريلة انو بمقاااام كل صفقات الاهلى القديمة و الجديدة 

(( شديد قناوى ))


يا عينى عليك يا حسام يا حسن.......ولا تقولى برتغالى ولا صينى.....من العتبة و مبيكسرش 
ههههههههه

الف مبرووك للمصرى الجاااامد و لا عزاء للنادى الاحمر المطحون :t30:

​*


----------



## dodoz (14 أغسطس 2008)

_ههههههههههههه_
_يا سلام _
_ما كول نادى معرض للهزيمة_
_وبعدين يعنى فيها لما النادى المصرى يفوز يعنى على الاهلى ماهوه الاهلى فاز عليه 12 مرة_
_واتعادل معه 5 مرات_
_يا عم مرة من نفسه يعنى_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 أغسطس 2008)

*لا لا معلش 

احنا لينا فى الحاضر بمعنى دلوقتى !!

اعترفوا انكو اتطحنطوووووووووا امبارح !!​*


----------



## dodoz (14 أغسطس 2008)

_لالالالالالالالالالا_
_احنا ماطحناش ولا حاجة_
_وان كان المصرى كسبنا_
_فمش مهم الاهلى قادر_
_انه يعوض الهريمة ديه_​


----------



## BITAR (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*الاهلى قادر *
*يعوض الهزيمه*
*بالمنشطات*
*والحكام*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## dodoz (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



bitar قال:


> *الاهلى قادر *
> 
> *يعوض الهزيمه*
> *بالمنشطات*
> ...


 هههههههههههههه
لا فى الماتشات اللى جاية
وبعدين انتوا يازملكاوية اخر ناس تتكلموا ان نادى الاهلى ينهزم انتوا نسيتوا ولا ايه
لو نسيتوا انا ممكن افكركم
بامارة اخر ماتشين بين الزمالك و الاهلى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*

*​*الأسطورة حسام حسن كالعادة – علم على الأهلي – وفاز عليه كمدرب كما فاز عليه كلاعب وأصبح حسام حسن بالفعل – بداية – مدير فني كبير .
ليس لأنه فاز ولكن لأنه قدم أداء فني متزن على مدار الشوطين وأجرى تغييرات أرهقت مانويل جوزيه تماما وأوقفت تفكيره وجعلته يبدو كأنه تائه في مباراة لا ينفع فيها التوهان لأن مصري حسام حسن ليس هو مصري الكام سنة اللي فاتو . 
فأولا تحية لحسام حسن الذي لقن مانويل جوزيه والأهلي درسا لن ينسوه طويلا والدرس كان بعنوان – أنتم لستم كما كنتم .. ونحن كذلك – فلا الأهلي أصبح الفريق الذي لا يقهر ولا الفرق الأخرى أصبحت تخشى الأهلي ولذلك سنشاهد موسم كروي قوي .
جماهير الأهلي – أو إن شئنا الدقة بعض من جماهير الاهلي – أصبحت لا تطاق لا مباراة بدون مشكلة – سلة أو يد أو كرة – لا مباراة بدون – قلة أدب – ولا مباراة بدون تهجم على أي شخص من الملعب أو خارج الملعب وكل ذلك بسبب بسيط جدا وهو انه لأسباب غير معلومة تم القضاء على رابطة مشجعي الأهلي التي كانت أول من أبتدع المتعة في مدرجات الكرة لتظهر بدلا منها مجموعة أخرى كل ما نراه منها – قلة أدب وخلاص – ضد أي أحد ومع أي أحد والأخطر من ذلك أنهم في المدرجات ليس لهم نفس دور وتأثير رابطة مشجعي الأهلي الأصلية التي كانت وبحق أروع ما في مباريات الأهلي .
ما حدث من بعض جماهير الأهلي في بورسعيد هو بكل المعاني شئ غير مقبول والغير مقبول أكثر منه أن يخرج علينا مدير أمن بورسعيد ليقول – لا شئ حدث وكله زي الفل والناس مبسوطة وما فيش أي تجاوز حدث – يا راجل حرام عليك ؟؟ يعني اللي أحنا شوفناه ده كان أيه جمهور الأهلي كان بيداعب لاعبو المصري – بالطوب – وبيسلم عليهم بالزجاجات الفارغة ؟ 
وما حدث من جمهور الأهلي قبل المباراة وجدنا سببه في الملعب فلاعبو الأهلي نزلوا للمباراة بتشكيل – عجيب من مانويل جوزيه – وكأنه كان يتخيل أنه سيواجه الأوليمبي مرة أخرى فأراح لاعب مثل أحمد حسن ولاعب مثل أينو وتريكة وحسين ياسر ولم يضم من الأساس هاني العجيزي أو أحمد حسن فرج والإثنين تقريبا بدأت مذبحة – جوزيه السنوية – معهم فهو أشتراهم وهو نفسه – حيبطلهم كورة – وهذا سر من أسرار جوزيه !! 
فريق الأهلي كان بالظبط مثل – تلميذ مؤدب – يترك الأستاذ يعلمه بهدوء ويقوله – أقعد يا أبني أو أقف يا أبني – والدليل على ذلك ما كان يفعله أحمد جلال في أحمد السيد أمام مرمى الأهلي كل كرة مشتركة بينهما . 
سوء حالة الأهلي لم يكن لأنه سئ ولكن كان لأن الفريق الذي يواجهه كان أقوى منه – بدنيا وفنيا – فالمصري كان منظم بشكل رائع على مدار الشوطين وتغييرات – الأسطورة حسام حسن – كانت موفقة للغاية ألغى بها أي سيطرة – شكلية للأهلي – عندما فاز منه بمعركة نصف الملعب التي خسرها الأهلي من بداية المباراة حتى نهايتها .
في النهاية يجب أن نوجه تحية لحسام حسن على ما قدمه مع فريق المصري في هذه المباراة وللمرة المليون نقول لمانويل جوزيه – ليس كل مرة تسلم الجرة – ومش كل موسم حيكون كل فرق الدوري واقعة علشان تفوز بالدوري .. والحدق يفهم ! 
الشباب المتهور من جمهور الأهلي : ما تفعلونه هو ضد النادي الأهلي قبل أن يكون ضد أي شخص أخر فلا منطق ولا عقل يقول أن تذهب إلى بورسعيد لتضرب أهلها وفريقها .. ولولا ستر الله وأن المصري فاز بهذه المباراة لكنتم في عداد المفقودين !! وأنتم تعلمون ذلك جيدا .
المشكلة ليست أن تحب الاهلي ولكن المشكلة هي كيف تحب الأهلي وكيف تساعده لا أن تعتدي على جماهير الأندية الأخرى ومسئولي كرة القدم في مصر .
*​*
*


----------



## oesi no (16 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك يا رجاله  اتعادلتو مع الرهيب اسيك فى القاهرة 
من اضعف فرق البطوله دون جدال 
ومطرود منه لاعب من الدقيقه 20 الشوط الاول 
كل دة ومش عارفين تكسبو 
امال هتكسبو امتى ان شاء الله 
صباحه عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
اللعيبه بتاعت اسيك كانت بتقع من التعب 
ومش عارفين ترزعوهم جون 
فالحين بس تشتمو اللعيبه 
فعلا جمهور صفوة ​


----------



## dodoz (16 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مبروك يا رجاله اتعادلتو مع الرهيب اسيك فى القاهرة
> 
> من اضعف فرق البطوله دون جدال
> ومطرود منه لاعب من الدقيقه 20 الشوط الاول
> ...


ههههههههههههه
عند حق​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مبروك يا رجاله  اتعادلتو مع الرهيب اسيك فى القاهرة
> من اضعف فرق البطوله دون جدال
> ومطرود منه لاعب من الدقيقه 20 الشوط الاول
> كل دة ومش عارفين تكسبو
> ...





> *من اضعف فرق البطوله دون جدال​*



*امال انتو لـــية اتعادلتوا معاة هــــناك بالموت بعد لما أمير شاااال بلاوى من على الجون و قاعدين 90 دقيقة بتدافعوا

مش فاهم يعنى محسسنى انكو فوزتو بـــ 4 مثلا
​*


> *ومطرود منه لاعب من الدقيقه 20 الشوط الاول*​



*بااااااااريتو ما كان اتطرد 

دمروووا الماتش بدفاعهم المستميت 

كانوا بيلعبوا بـــــ 8 مدافعين !!!​*
*ياااااارب الاهـــلى النهاردة بفوز علشان نضمن البقاء:hlp:​*


----------



## dodoz (17 أغسطس 2008)

_اعلان هام...._​_فازالنادى الاهلى سفير الكرة المصرية_
_2_1_
_30:30:30:_
​_واه قدرناكم شوية يا زملكاوية عشان تعرفوا اد ايه النادى الاهلى طيب وبيحبكم_
_هاهاهاهاها_​_:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أغسطس 2008)

dodoz قال:


> _اعلان هام...._​_فازالنادى الاهلى سفير الكرة المصرية_
> _2_1_
> _30:30:30:_
> ​_واه قدرناكم شوية يا زملكاوية عشان تعرفوا اد ايه النادى الاهلى طيب وبيحبكم_
> _هاهاهاهاها_​_:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:_​



*ههههههه

انا فى حياتى مشوفتش حظ كدة !

فى الدقيقة 93,5 يحط ابوتريكة هدف الفوز

يعنى جم يسنطروا الحكم انهى المباراة

على العموم الحمد لله انكم فوزتو علشان نبقى تانى المجموعة لحد دلوقتى:t30:​*


----------



## مش مهم انا مين (20 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه

حتى دى لازم تتريقوا عليها


----------



## Moony34 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههه
> 
> انا فى حياتى مشوفتش حظ كدة !
> 
> ...





الأهلى الكبير يمد يده لينقذ الزمالك الصغير الضعيف الغلبان التعبان .... إلخ


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*



moony34 قال:


> الأهلى الكبير يمد يده لينقذ الزمالك الصغير الضعيف الغلبان التعبان .... إلخ



*كبير اية بس يا حج مونى

دانا اكنى كنت قاعد بتفرج على ماتش فى الساحات الشعبية

اعترفوا  ان مستواكم اصبح ضعيف​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 أغسطس 2008)

مش مهم انا مين قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حتى دى لازم تتريقوا عليها



*مش تريقة دا الوائع المر:t30:​*


----------



## dodoz (20 أغسطس 2008)

_لالالالا_
_مستوى الاهلى مبقاش ضعيف_
_ولو ضعيف انتوا اخر ناس تتكلموا_
_يا زملكاوية:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 أغسطس 2008)

*لالالالالا

يعنى عاوزين المقاولين يلعب بكام لاعب يعنى علشان تفوزوا!!!!!

يلعب بـــــ3 لاعبين مثلا؟!!

المقاولين يا عينى بيلعب بــ 9 لاعبين و مطرود منة 2 لاعبية و كمان بيهاجب و بيهدد مرماكم!!

مبروك عليكم التعادل يا أهــــلى :t30:​*


----------



## dodoz (24 أغسطس 2008)

_الله يبارك فيك _
_يا روكى_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 أغسطس 2008)

*نـــحن نختلـف عن الاخـــرون خـــالــص​*
*و نقول كمان الف الف مبروووك للفريق العظيم الزمالك لفوزة على الفريق الى طحن الاخــرون (الاهلى طبعا):t30:

يلا أشكرونا بقى اخدنا  بحقكم و طحنا المصرى

لما يبقى فية اى فريق مدوخكم و مش عارفين تفوزوا علية

اتصلوا بــــ 140 دليل 

و الزمالك حيلبى كل طلباتكم
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## dodoz (25 أغسطس 2008)

_والله شكرا يا سيدى الواحد من غيركم مكانش عارف هيعمل ايه_
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
_هههههههههه_​


----------



## ++صليب++ (25 أغسطس 2008)

:warning::warning::warning::warning::warning:الناس كولها بتفرح لما الاهلي بينهزم من اي فريق زي انها الفرق كلها هيا الي فازت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علي طول كده الزمالك نسي وهو مغلوب متشين من الاهلي مش من المصري لما نشوفكم يا زمهلويه انتووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## dodoz (25 أغسطس 2008)

++صليب++ قال:


> :warning::warning::warning::warning::warning:الناس كولها بتفرح لما الاهلي بينهزم من اي فريق زي انها الفرق كلها هيا الي فازت​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> علي طول كده الزمالك نسي وهو مغلوب متشين من الاهلي مش من المصري لما نشوفكم يا زمهلويه انتووووووووو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



_لالالالالالالالا_
_خف شوية يعنى_
_اصل الزملكاوية دول ناس غلابة قووووى_
_ههههههههههه_
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## kokielpop (26 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههه 

الاهلى حديد والزمالك سياحة حطوه فى علبة وراح يفسحوا 

اوعو تنسوا اصلاكم ياهلاويه 

الزمالك بطل مصر 

​*


----------



## kokielpop (26 أغسطس 2008)

*الزمالك فاز على المصرى 2 -1 

مش خسر 2-0 

عيب اوعى فى حقكم ​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2008)

انا اهلاوى وزعلان من الاهلى

اصبح مطمع للفرق 
ينفع كده


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

معلش اللاعيبه شبعت فوز وبطولات وان شاء الله جوزيه يحفذهم من جديد انهم يكسبو 
اللاعيبه فى اخر ماتش مضيعين 8 فرص ميضيعوش 
هو سوء توفيق مش اكتر فى اخر ماتش ​


----------



## *mon mon* (28 أغسطس 2008)

سلام كبير للاهلي 
اجدع نادي واجدع رابطة مشجعين علي الاطلاق واجدع شباب يقف جمب فريقة مش يسيبة وينسحب منة لمجرد انة انهزم 
الاهلي دة فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق الجميع


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الزمالكاويه اختفو بعد فوز الاهلى على دينا موز   1/0
وخسارة وتقطيع وبهدله وكل حاجة بنت حلال  و 3/0 من اسيك على الزمالك 
وانت قلبك اسيك اوى اوى وانت مبترحمش كدة وكدة ​


----------



## Bolbola142 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة الاهلي عمره ما يتغير لو حتى خسر 500 ماتش برضه الاهلي كسبان و غطوا و صوتوا علي الزمالك


----------



## mariam201097 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا زملكاوى اصيل ومش هرد عليك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*النهاردة الماتش يا أهلاوية 

أستعدوا للجماجم الى هتهاجم!!!​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*والله والله حـــرامـــ التعادل فى الماتش دة بجد

100% حظ سيء للزمالك

هانى سعيد قبل الماتش بــ 30 ثانية يصاب

فتح الله يصاب فى الشوط الثانى و يعطى حرية لابو تريكة انة يحط الجون و هو لوحدة

و غير  اللعيبة الموقوفة و المصابة!!!!

بجد الزمالك يعتبر خسر المباراة دى و انتو يا نادى الحظ و التوفيق  كسبتوهــــــــــــــا!!!​*


----------



## dodoz (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه*
* كالعادة احنا الى نعتبر كسبنا*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه *

*الزمالك دول عصافير قدام الشياطين الحمر*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 سبتمبر 2008)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> * كالعادة احنا الى نعتبر كسبنا*​




*ههههههههه

بجد مش حقول غير مبروك عليكو التعادل معانا يا دودو

حتى أهدافكم كان شكلها غريب

عبد الواحد كان واقف بيصورهــــا باين او مش مصدق ان دى هجمة علية:smil8:​*


----------



## dodoz (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههه*
*طبعا يا ابنى*
*الاهلى دايما ًفوق الجميع*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*العب العب العب ​*
:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## dodoz (18 سبتمبر 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *العب العب العب ​*
> :t11::t11::t11:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*لم يعد هناك مشكله للزمالك بعد الهزيمه الأحد 21 سبتمبر ​*2008

*لقد قرر الجهاز الادارى ​*



*شراء لعيبه صينيه أرخص من اليابانى[/size]​*


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

رسالة الى الاستاذ النهيسى والى كل الاعضاء الاحباء الاهلوية الزمالك ليس فوق الجميع لكن حبة فى قلوب الزمالكوية ونحن كزملكاوية مخلصين لنادينا الى اخر لحظة قررنا الاتى:-
1:مقاطعة مباريات الزمالك القادمة فى الدورى وعدم تشجيع اشباة اللاعبين الموجودين حاليا 
2:مطالبة الادارة باستقدام لاعبين جدد للفريق وترحيل جميع اللاعبين معادا عبد الواحد السيد واجوجو وشراء لاعبين تصنيع صينى تقفيل مصرى صناعة  وذلك لرخص اسعارهم وثبات كفائتهم 
2002
وشكرا


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

> مطالبة الادارة باستقدام لاعبين جدد للفريق وترحيل جميع اللاعبين معادا عبد الواحد السيد واجوجو وشراء لاعبين تصنيع صينى تقفيل مصرى صناعة وذلك لرخص اسعارهم وثبات كفائتهم



*وهو الاهلاوية هيسبولنا لاعيبة نشتريها ولا هيجروا عليه اول ما نفكر فى اى لاعيب
صلى عالنبى *


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا مافيش فايدة


----------



## ava bishoy son (23 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> فعلا مافيش فايدة




*يا جماعة على فكرة زملكاوى يا عالم يبقى اخويا 
زملكاوى متعصب اوى اوى
انا عايزكم تطلعوا عينة 
عشان قرفنا بسبب الزمالك دة
كل شوية يخسر ويقرفنا احنا فى البيت
حاولوا تعقلوة
وهو اسمة مينا
يلا مش هوصيكم 
باااااااااااااااااااااااى*


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ياجدعان الى هايقرب هايتعور  تحذير للاهلوية خليكوا حلوين نبقى حلوين 
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا زملكاوى اة بس بحب الاهلوية وكلهم اخواتى ضايقوا زى ماتضيقوا انا مخلص للزمالك للابد
we never walk alone


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *يا جماعة على فكرة زملكاوى يا عالم يبقى اخويا
> زملكاوى متعصب اوى اوى
> انا عايزكم تطلعوا عينة
> عشان قرفنا بسبب الزمالك دة
> ...



*ههههههههههه ياااااه ده انت شكلك بتحب اخوك اوى تصدق 

أحنا بنحب نهدى النفوس يا جماعة :t30: ) 

معلش بقى يا أبانوب أخوك بردوا حاول تقنعوا انه يسيب الزمالك ده :t30:

وعلى العموم لو عايزنا نطلع عينه قووووولى انت بس وانا هظبطهولك 

هحذفلك كل مشاركاته فى الترفيهى ايه رأيك 30:

أصلى أهـــــــــــلاوية متعصبة :t30::t30: ههههه*​


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه ياااااه ده انت شكلك بتحب اخوك اوى تصدق
> 
> أحنا بنحب نهدى النفوس يا جماعة :t30: )
> باين اوى
> ...



وانا زمكاوى صميم
ههههههههههههههههه
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> باين اوى



اى خدمة :08::08:​


زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> ماتقدارش



يابنى ابعد عن الشر وغنى له 

تحب تشوف :smil15::smil15:​


زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> وانا زمكاوى صميم



ايه زمكاوى ده...

ده نوع جديد نزل السوق واحنا منعرفش ولا ايه ؟ :smil16: ههههه​


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> اى خدمة :08::08:
> 
> 
> يابنى ابعد عن الشر وغنى له
> ...



زملكاوى تم التعديل بعد اضافة حرف اللام


----------



## amgad13 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا اول مرة ادخل هنا وباعلن انى اهلاوى بس مش متعصب
يعنى اى زملكاوى باشوفه بابوسه واحضنه وبعدين اقتله واشرب من دمه
اوعى حد يخاف
ويا ريت لو ادارة المنتدى تتكرم وتعطف علينا وتعمل منتدى للرياضة وبس علشان انا شايف ان الموضوع ده مش هيستحمل


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشى ياعم الدراكولا بالحضن
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اوافقق الراى تماما لازم يكون فى قسم للرياضة وشوف هانغرقة مواضيع ازاى


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

هو فيه واحد زملكاوى يعرف يعمل مواضيع ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 سبتمبر 2008)

amgad13 قال:


> يا جماعة انا اول مرة ادخل هنا وباعلن انى اهلاوى بس مش متعصب
> يعنى اى زملكاوى باشوفه بابوسه واحضنه وبعدين اقتله واشرب من دمه
> اوعى حد يخاف
> ويا ريت لو ادارة المنتدى تتكرم وتعطف علينا وتعمل منتدى للرياضة وبس علشان انا شايف ان الموضوع ده مش هيستحمل





زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> ماشى ياعم الدراكولا بالحضن
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا اوافقق الراى تماما لازم يكون فى قسم للرياضة وشوف هانغرقة مواضيع ازاى



*يا جــماعــة سلامة نظــركم القــسم الرياضى فتح من فترة و منتظر مشاركتكم و تفاعلكم30: ​*


*القسم الرياضيـــــ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *وهو الاهلاوية هيسبولنا لاعيبة نشتريها ولا هيجروا عليه اول ما نفكر فى اى لاعيب
> صلى عالنبى *



*ههههههههههههه

الى ناقص ان القيعى يتعاقد مع أهالى اللاعبين كمان​*




زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> ياجدعان الى هايقرب هايتعور  تحذير للاهلوية خليكوا حلوين نبقى حلوين
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا زملكاوى اة بس بحب الاهلوية وكلهم اخواتى ضايقوا زى ماتضيقوا انا مخلص للزمالك للابد
> we never walk alone



*أهلا بيك يا زميلى الزملكاوى و دة طبعا شىء جميل ان يبقى فية فى المنتدى أعضاء زمالكوية اخرين غيرى  يخدو بحقى من سيول الاعضاء الاهلوية الى مغرقين اركان المنتدى :smil8:​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام

أنا زعلت منك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   ليه تكون زملكاوى

الله يسامحك ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بضحك طبعا​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (24 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه ياااااه ده انت شكلك بتحب اخوك اوى تصدق
> 
> أحنا بنحب نهدى النفوس يا جماعة :t30: )
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههه
لا كدة كتير
انا بس عايزكم تقنعوة بانة يبقى اهلاوى
اصلة مطلع عينى بسبب الزمالك دة
*


----------



## ava bishoy son (24 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> اى خدمة :08::08:
> 
> 
> يابنى ابعد عن الشر وغنى له
> ...



*ايوة كدة عرفية شغلة*

*مينااااااااااااااااااااااا*​*انا وصتهم عليك شوف بقى اللى هيحصلك*​:smil16::smil16::smil16:


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤال ::: أصل أنا بليد 

           هو الزمالك خرج ليه من البطوله الأخيره 

          ههه    هههه   ههه


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

يااخ نهيسى براحة شوية مش كفاية اخويا مبهدلنى
لا وكل الى فى المنتدى مبهدلنى كمان بس هما اصحابى واحبائى مش مهم لمكسب المهم الروح الرياضية
(كلام فى سرى من وراكم)______بس لما نغلب هابهدلكم يااهلوية هاجيب شربات واوزعة على الاعضاء الزمالكوية فى المنتدى الترفيهى بالعند فى ابانوب وميرا ماروا والنهيسى   قال روح رياضية قال_________



ياجماعة مش عاوزين الكورة تفرق بينا احنا برضة اخوات 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## yousteka (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يازملكاوي هما الاهلوية يعرفوا اصلا يعني ايه روح رياضية


ديمش بتظهر الا في الهزيمة فقط


----------



## dark_angel (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اهلوية انتوا ناسين ان كرات الدم البيضا هى الاقوى يعنى اكيد الزمالك هيجى يوم يرجع اقوى من الاهلى
:t9:


----------



## yousteka (2 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا يادارك

الزمالك راجع

وانشاء الله نشوف الاهلي في اخر الدوري والكأس خلال السنوات القليلة القادمة


----------



## dark_angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الزمالك هيرجع هيرجع
نموت نموت و يحيا الزمالك


----------



## yousteka (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لو لم أكن زملكاويا لودت ان اكون زملكاويا​


----------



## yousteka (5 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

طب انا بشجع الاوليمبي اروح فين
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى*

*ايوة كدة الزمالكوية ابتدوا يظهروا اهو فى ارجاء المنتدى

عاوزينكم تقفوا وقفة رجل واحد قدام الاهلاوية ​*





لوقا عادل قال:


> طب انا بشجع الاوليمبي اروح فين
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه

لا متقلقش انا كان ليا واحد صحبى كدة برضو زيك بالظبط

بس دلوقتى هو بقى كويس الحمد لله 

هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Moony34 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا يا جماعة الزمالك هيرجع هيرجع هيرجع
وبقاله أربع مواسم عمال يرجع... للخلف طبعا
هههههههههههههههههه
الأهلي عم الجميع


----------



## Moony34 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا يا جماعة الزمالك هيرجع هيرجع هيرجع
وبقاله أربع مواسم عمال يرجع... للخلف طبعا
هههههههههههههههههه
الأهلي عم الجميع


----------



## dark_angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يعنى الزمالك له اربع مواسم فى تراجع لانه كان واخد على الفوز فحب يريح شوية


----------



## mina_star300 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الزملكاويه لسه موجودين بس متحلين بالروح الرياضيه ممكن اسألك لون تونيتك اللي بتصلي بيها ايه اكيد بيضاء ده يا اهلويه رمز النقاوه:59::754rn::crying::274rb::274rb::274rb:


----------



## dark_angel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت راجل زملكاوى اصيل يا مينا و انا احيك على زملكاويتك وولاءك للون فلنتك و لون ناديك*​


----------



## Bolbola142 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك للاهلي وصوله للنهائي


----------



## dark_angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*ليه يا بلبلة كده انتى جاية علشان تغيظينا*​


----------



## yousteka (19 أكتوبر 2008)

وأيه يعني

ما الزمالك كان ممكن يوصل النهائي

بس ماحبش يحرم الاهلي من حاجة​


----------



## dark_angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلامك صح يا يوستيكا الزمالك قلبه طيب اوى*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الف الف مبرووك لكل الزمالكوية بعد الفوز الرائع على الفريق القوى البترولى انبى 

بــــــ 4 أهداف مقابل هدف و دة طبعا غير 2 هدف ملغيين بس مش مشكلة بقى علشان الحسد برضو:t30:

مبروك يا زملكاوية و دائما كدة مكتسحين و لا عزاء للحقودين:hlp:​*


----------



## botros_22 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *الف الف مبرووك لكل الزمالكوية بعد الفوز الرائع على الفريق القوى البترولى انبى ​*
> 
> 
> *بــــــ 4 أهداف مقابل هدف و دة طبعا غير 2 هدف ملغيين بس مش مشكلة بقى علشان الحسد برضو:t30:*​
> ...


 



الف الف الف مبروك لكل الزملكاوية​ 







​ 



وعلى فكرة الصورة دى بتسبب انهيار لكل الاهلوية :t30:​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الاهلي حديدوانا ركبي حديد


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2008)

البطل الاوليمبى 
3/1 
تلاته واحد


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> البطل الاوليمبى
> 3/1
> تلاته واحد



*و انا من هذا المزنق 

احب اشكر نادى الاولمبى الى بالكامل ميساويش تمن لاعيب من لاعيبة نادى الزمالك على أدائة الرجولى فى الملعب و بجد حراااااام  نطلق علي اللعيبة دى اسم لاعبين نادى الزمالك 

دول اخرهم نادى السكة الحديد 

و أشمتوا يلى فى باااااالى​*


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2008)

> و انا من هذا المزنق
> 
> احب اشكر نادى الاولمبى الى بالكامل ميساويش تمن لاعيب من لاعيبة نادى الزمالك على أدائة الرجولى فى الملعب و بجد حراااااام نطلق علي اللعيبة دى اسم لاعبين نادى الزمالك
> 
> ...


احنا !!!!
هههههههههههههه
مصدوم


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اللى عاوز يتكلم يتكلم على اللعيبة اللى بعتبرهم خائنين لكن الزمالك نفسة لا واللعيبة دى لاتمثل الزمالك وقيبا جدا حيمشوا الزمالك انضف من دول


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله الله الله أيه الكلام الجامد ده أهلي و زمالك ...وحجات كده كتير الله الله الله ..صلو صلو علشان ربنا يرفع عنا .....بس حد يقولي نتيجة أخر مشط للأهلي كانت كام علشان متفرجتش على المشط ...وشكراً*



ملحوظة علم على النص بالموس هتلاقي الزمالك بان علاشان مكتوب بالابيض ونا كدبه بالابيض علشان مش هوا لونه كده لا ده علاشان مفيش وجه مقارنة بين الاهلي والزمالك بس ...خلاص كده  كفاية علشان عبد الحليم على ميزعلش مني .....​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*




مبرووووووووك لكل الأهلاوية كأس أفريقيا *​


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*امرى لله*
*مبرووووووووووووووك *
*للاهلى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *امرى لله*
> 
> 
> *مبرووووووووووووووك *
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*وانا زيك هقول مبروك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*هوووووو انتم مش أهلاوية ولا ايه :new2:

هو لسه فى حد زملكاوى الايام دى :t33:*​


----------



## botros_22 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بروح رياضية بنقول للاهلوية مبروك الفوز​


----------



## جيلان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هوووووو انتم مش أهلاوية ولا ايه :new2:
> 
> هو لسه فى حد زملكاوى الايام دى :t33:*​



*منتوا مش واخدين على الروح الرياضية وتحية للفرق التانية :t9:
كبيركم شماتة غل ضرب كدى يعنى  *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للأهلي*




​


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش ممكننننننننننننننن*

*بيتر بنفسه بيقول *
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك*
*ده انا ابروزها*
*وجيلان كماااااااااان*

*يادى الهنا اللى احنا فيه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عموما شكررررررررا ليكوا*
*والعاقبه عندكوا*
*فى حياتكوا ان شاء الله*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *امرى لله*
> *مبرووووووووووووووك *
> *للاهلى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

و انا كمان برضو امرى لله حقول

مبــــــــــــر 

الكيبورد مش راضية تكمل الكلمة:ura1:
ههههههههههههه​*



جيلان قال:


> *منتوا مش واخدين على الروح الرياضية وتحية للفرق التانية :t9:
> كبيركم شماتة غل ضرب كدى يعنى  *



*دة الفرق بينا و بينهم يا جيلان 

احنا روحنا رياضية و قلبنا ابيض :a63:

بينا و بينكم الماتش يوم السبت يا اهلاوية :nunu0000:​*


----------



## botros_22 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *و انا كمان برضو امرى لله حقول*
> 
> ...






فعلا احنا عندنا روح رياضية وقلبنا ابيض 


بس تقول اية فى الاهلوية بق ...........  :smil8: حمر



:t30:
​


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*عيشوا على الامل*

*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*3-0 للأهلي أن شاء يسوع أنا بردة بحب الزمالج جدا*
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*hard Luke 4 ahlly





*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بحب اقول لاخواتى الاعضاء الاهلويه اتحاد الشرطه قدملكم هديه الفوز 
بانكم خسرتم 1/0
بس المتش ده بجد انتم اتظلمتم
اخوكم بيتر MovieMaker
زملكاوى متعصب جدا جدا


----------



## bebo10 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

زمالك اية الى انت جاى تقول علية ميكنش قصدق على الزمالك الى قفلوه من زمان ياراجل مين يفتكر الزمالك


----------



## botros_22 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

:warning:

فين الاهلوية الى فى المنتدى مش سامع صوت يعنى

الشرطة فى خدمة الاهلى  30:

هههههه ههههه هههههه   

 :t30:​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الأهلى أتظلم

 بعدين الزمالك لسة خسران من الأوليمبى
مبلاش نسيح بقى​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بصوا يا اهلوية اصغر راجل عندنا بيعمل اية فيكوا


----------



## melad louka (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك على ماتش الاسماعيلى وتعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها


----------



## jolly (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اهااااااااا دلوقتي الحرب بقت ع الاهلي نسيتوا يام زمان يا زملكاوية


----------



## oesi no (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*الزمالك والاسماعيلى اخوات *
*ههههههههههههه*
*كل دى شتيمة *
*دة انا كتمت الصوت *
*وعبد الواحد شال بلاوى الصراحة*
*يلا بالشفا*
*كل جون وانتو بخير *
*بس جون واحد *
*دة استهتار*​


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*طلعلكوا صوت يازمالكويه*
*ههههههههههه*


*فعلا ما غلطه الشاطر بالف *


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*الف وجون وحياتك*
*بلاش تلاته انبى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*والله زمان*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هو صحيح غيروا شعار الشرطه*
*من *
*الشرطه فى خدمه الشعب*
*الى*
*الشرطه هزمة الاهلى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*بقى الشرطه غيرت الشعار*

*وماله*
*ما اكتر ايامكوا *
*يلا حرام الكبت وحش برضه*
*لازم يطلعلكوا صوت برضه*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_*انا زملكاوى اصيل
وبشجع فريقى مهماحصله
اى نعم فريقنا المفروض يلعب فى الدرجا التانيه ملهوش مكان فى الدورى الممتاز
بس اهيه كلبوه وهتعدى
الدور والباقى على ابطال افريقيا  الى بيخسروا من اقل الفرق
الشرطه ف خدمه الشعب​*_


----------



## bebo10 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسلم على كل الزملكويه وببركلهم على رفض الاتحاد الافريقى على مشركتهم فى دورى ابطال افريقيا ياجماعة قولنا من زمان ان دورى ابطال افريقيا للكبار فقط خليكوا انتوا فى الكاس يمكن تحصل معجزه والاهلى والاسماعيلى وبتروجيت وانبى والحرس والمحله وكل فرق الدورى تنسحب ربنا كبير *


----------



## twety (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*معجزة من العيار التقيل*
*ههههههههه*

*مبروك لكل الاهلاويه *


----------



## salib 2010 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة للجميع زملكاوية واهلاوية ويسعدنى انضمامى لمموعتكم واقل لكم الرياضة يعنى روح رياضية الفائز يقول للمهزوم هاردلك والمهزوم  يقول للفائز جود لك هى دى الرياضة الحقيقية واقل لكم نصيحة بلاش تعصب اعمى خليتوا للجهلاء ايةنرجو المحبة ان تملا حياتنا كما امرنا رب المجد فنحن كلنا مسيحيون وكل شئ يزول ولايبقى للانسان سوى عملة الصالح الرب يملاء حياتكم بالحب والسلام امين


----------



## salib 2010 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس الة واحد امين احيي اخوتى فى المنتدى زملكاوية واهلاويةمتمنيا لكم حياة يملاها رب المجد يسوع المسيحبالنعمة والبركة امين -----------واقول لكم نصيحة غالية بلاش من التعصب الاعمى واقول لكم الرياضة اخلاق ومنافسة شريفة فيها فائز ومهزوم وكل الاعبين بعد الماتش حبايب لية احنا بنعمل من الحبة قبة ونخلى التعصب يعمينا ويبعدنا عن تعاليم مخلصنا يسوع المسيح المحبة والسلام وبقول لكم الرياضة روح رياضية الرب يملاء حياتكم بالحب والسلام امين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مبروووك لكل الزملكويه الهزيمه النهارده

ودايما مهزومين طول عمركم

واتعلموا من الاهلي عمكم

ولسه الهزائم جايه كتير​*


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*صليب*
*اهلا بيك معنا *
*ومنور المنتدى*
*بس احب اقولك*
*احنا كلنا هنا بنهزر فى المضووع ده*
*لكن مفيش حد فينا متعصب *
*او بيتضايق*
*واهلا بيك دايما معنا*


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*اة صحيييييييح*
*كنت هنسى*

*مبرووووووووووك يازمالك*
*ومن هزيمه للاخرى*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## salib 2010 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

توتى سلام ونعمة انا عايزك تخفى عن الزمالك لانى زملكاوى وميهنش علية الخيبة ال احنافيها ويابخت من بات مغلوب ولا بات غالب


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*

*حاضر ياصليب*
*مش هتكلم كتير*

*بس انتوا على ايه وجع القلب*
*خليكوا اهلاويه احسن*

*وريحوا بالكوا *


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2008)

لا يمكن نبقة أهلاوية ده حتى يبقى عار علينا


----------



## salib 2010 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كلامك جميل جدا  يامايكل الرب يباركك وسلامى لاختى العزيزة توتى والرب معكم وعى طول يكون جواكم


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*الزمالك ينهار لكنة لا يموت

الى انتو بتتريقو عليهم دول 

دول مش فريق الزمالك

دى فانلة نادى الزمالك ممكن لاكن دة مش الفريق

بدل ما بتشمتوا كدة 

11 لاعيب لا يلعبون من الفريق

و هم لاعبين الفريق الاساسيين

و الجهبز الى اسمة زفعت دة الى جاى يوقف الفريق كلة و بيلعب بالناشيين و فاكر نفسة مورينيو

جهاز فنى فاشل  سواء كان كولمان صاحب التفكير العقيم ولا زفعت


​*


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


يالا خدوا عندكم خبر طازة خاااااااااااااااااالص


هزيمة الأهلى من باتشوكا 2-4 


وكده طبعا الاهلى بالسلامة طريقه أخضر على مصر على طول وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2008)

نحن الزملكاوية فى حداد حتى عودة الزمالك


والاهلى راجع مصر مغلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  4-2 هههههههههه


----------



## salib 2010 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كلامك جميل يامايكل بس احنا الزملكوية مش عايزين نشمت فى الاهلى ونعمل زيهم هى دى الرياضة يوم لك ويوم عليك وانصح ادارة النادى الاعب ال مايحبش النادى يمشوة ووسلامى للجميع


----------



## botros_22 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

احلى هزيمة لاحلى اهلى

بجد مش عارف اقول اية قلبنا معاكم 
ههههههههه

 واللى جاى مش زى اللى راح
هههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*قال الاهلى فى النهائى مع مانشيستر قاااال

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سمعنى سلام بلاش العزاب و صلحة

انا مش فاهم بس تعبتو نفسكم و سافرتو و وجع دماغ

طب كنتو تروحو الحديقة اليابانية احسن و اقرب 

فريق مكون من لاعبين متوسط اعمارهم 16 سنة طحنكم و وراكم الويل يا عينى و انتو متوسط اعماركم 30 سنة

كان نفسى اشوف الاهلى ماسك الكورة حتى ولو لحظة واحد

بتلعبوا بكل عناصركو مفيش حد مصاب ولا موقوف ولا حتى تاية 

مبروك عليكو المركز السادس مقدماً يا اهلاوية

و لا عزاء لأمير حصالة 

هههههههههههههه


و للمعلومية بس 

فريق باتشوكا دة 

ترتيبة المركز ال 13 فى الدورى المكسيكى

​*


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2008)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يالا خدوا عندكم خبر طازة خاااااااااااااااااالص
> ...


*اولا  الاهلى اتغلب من باتشوكا المكسيك بطل قارة  امريكا الشمالية *
*اما الزمالك فخسر من باتشوكا اسيوط بطل قارة اسيوط*
*ثانيا لازال للاهلى ماتش كمان على الخامس والسادس *
*ثالثا لو حكم الرايه اللى مش عارف اقول عنه ايه حسب هدف بركات اللى كان فى الدقيقة الاولى من الشوط التانى كان الكلام اختلف ومكناش شوفنا طلعتكم البهيه *
*والسلام ختام*​​


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2008)

> احلى هزيمة لاحلى اهلى
> 
> بجد مش عارف اقول اية قلبنا معاكم
> ههههههههه
> ...



*اقولك انا *
*الفرق بين الزمالك واخر الدورى المصرى 98 نقط *
*والفرق بينه وبين الثالث من تحت 6 نقط وعنده ماتش مؤجل مع الاهلى *
*عارف طبعا الاهلى*
*يعنى الزمالك مهدد بالهبوط وانتو كزمالكاويه  بتبصو للاهلى بردة *
*شكلكم هتنزلو  السنه دى* ​​


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2008)

> قال الاهلى فى النهائى مع مانشيستر قاااال
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*مين قال ان الاهلى مع مانشستر فى النهائى ؟؟؟*
*الفريق اللى بتتكلم عنه اللى متوسط اعماره 16 سنه دة*
*وطبعا كلامك غلط بس عادى نعديها لو قابل الزمالك تفتكر النتيجة هتبقا كام كام *
*ولا ليه *
*ما عندنا بترول اسيوط والاوليمبى *
*والحدود *
*والاسماعيلى *
*والجيش *
*وديناموز هرانى *
*وانت قلبك اسيك *
*ولو فضلت اكتب مش هخلص صدقنى *
*امير حصاله فعلا*
*والزمالك حصاله الدورى والمجموعه قصدى المجموعتين ( سورى بنسى )   *
*ههههههههههههه *
*للمعلومية بردة *
*بترول اسيوط اللى غلب الزمالك 2/0  *
*مركزة حاليا فى الدورى الفريق  من ال3 فرق المهددة بالهبوط *
*ومع ذلك غلبكم *
*واحنا بنتكلم عن الدورى المصرى العيان *
*مش عن الدورى المكسيكى*​


----------



## vironia (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*انتبه من فضلك الاهلى يرجع الى الخلف*

كل الأهلوية لازم يعترفوا ان الأهلى دا فريق محلى 
بيكسب فى الدورى علشان مفيش فرق كويسة مش علشان هو كويس
ده غير انه كسب افريقيا علشان الفرق القوية م كنتش موجودة فى النهائيات برضه
والدليل على كلامى انه اول ما شاف فرق قوية شوية خسر بالاربعة ولو كان فيه شوط خامس وسادس كان شال اكتر
اما بالنسبة للزمالك فاحنا عارفين انه مش حلو دلوقتى بس مش بنعاند ونقول ده احسن فريق زى ما الاهلوية طالعين بفريقهم السما وهو ما يستحقش


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: انتبه من فضلك الاهلى يرجع الى الخلف*



vironia قال:


> كل الأهلوية لازم يعترفوا ان الأهلى دا فريق محلى
> بيكسب فى الدورى علشان مفيش فرق كويسة مش علشان هو كويس
> ده غير انه كسب افريقيا علشان الفرق القوية م كنتش موجودة فى النهائيات برضه
> والدليل على كلامى انه اول ما شاف فرق قوية شوية خسر بالاربعة ولو كان فيه شوط خامس وسادس كان شال اكتر
> اما بالنسبة للزمالك فاحنا عارفين انه مش حلو دلوقتى بس مش بنعاند ونقول ده احسن فريق زى ما الاهلوية طالعين بفريقهم السما وهو ما يستحقش




*
6 بطولات دوري ابطال
4 كاس الاتحاد الافريقي
3 كاس السوبر الافريقي

المركز الثالت في كاس العالم للأنديه 
اللعب في كأس العالم للأنديه 3 مرات

كل ده والاهلي فريق محلي

امال الزمالك اللي مشفش ولا هيشوف كاس العالم للأنديه
اللي خسر 5 متشات لحد دلوقتي ولسه الخسائر قادمه
يبقي فريق ايه مركز شباب طبعا

والاهلي ذنبه ايه ان كل فرق الدوري تعبانه بما فيهم الزمالك والاسماعيلي
كسب افريقيا اخر 3 مرات امام الصفاقسي والنجم الساحلي والقطن الكاميروني
فين الفرق الافريقيه اللي اقوي من دول وبعدين هوه بمزاجه يلعب مع مين في النهائي
طب ما الزمالك لعب في افريقيا مع فرق تعبانه جدا وبيخسر وبيطلع من الادوار الاولي
ومدام هي الفرق تعبانه الزمالك مش بيكسبهم ليه عشان هوه فريق تعبان اكتر منهم

الاهلي بيخسر كل فين وفين مش زي الزمالك 3 هزيمه علي التوالي والرابعه قريب
والزمالك مش حلو بقاله 5 سنين وانشاء الله هينزل القسم التاني 

كفايه كده مؤقتا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: انتبه من فضلك الاهلى يرجع الى الخلف*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 6 بطولات دوري ابطال
> 4 كاس الاتحاد الافريقي
> 3 كاس السوبر الافريقي
> ...



*أيووووووووووة كده وريهم يا مايكل 30:

انا مش فاهمة طيب حد غيركم يقول الكلام ده :heat: انتوا نسيتوا نفسكم ولا ايه 

صحيح المثل اللى بيقول...

العجل لما بيقع سكاكينه بتكتر :t30:

وعلى فكرررة بقى كتر الشماتة دى بتدل على مدى غيظكم واهتمامك بالاهلى 

أنكشفتوااااا ياكتاكيييييييت :hlp:*​


----------



## max mike (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بس برده أتهزم شر هزيمة 


انا على فكرة بعد ما خلص المتش كنت زعلان وفرحان فى نفس الوقت فرحت لأنى كان نفسى أشمت فى الأهلوية وزعلت لأنه كان بيمثل مصر وخلى وش مصر أحمر قدام الفرق العالمية يعنى كسفنا وسط العالم

لأن الفريق اللى يدخل بطولة عالمية لازم يفوز كل متشاته عشان يشرف بلده وطبعا الأهلى مش هو الفريق ده


----------



## اميل كتشنر زكي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اهلاوية ليكم نفس تتكلمو اسكتو خالص يا بتوع شكشوكا قصدي بتشوكا ههههههههههههههههههههه
علي فكرة لو في عدل الاهلي كان شال 6  بس لولاا براعة السد العالي امير عبد الحميد لاكانو الاسكور رفع اكتر من كدة بس نشكر ربنا علي ال 5 الي جابوهم
4 ليهم وواحد ليكم     ومش عايز اهلاوي يفتح فاة  عشا ن المركز السادس مستنيكم سلام الرب معاكم


----------



## salib 2010 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

[]مساء الخير عليكم واهلا بالاعضاء الجدد الرب يملاء حياتكم بالحب  والايمان والسلامويرب كتر الاعضاء


----------



## vironia (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: انتبه من فضلك الاهلى يرجع الى الخلف*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 6 بطولات دوري ابطال
> 4 كاس الاتحاد الافريقي
> 3 كاس السوبر الافريقي
> ...


هو ده حال كل الأهلوية أول لما يخسروا يبتدوا يرجعوا لورا ويفتكروا ذكرياتهم 
انت بتقول ان الزمالك بقاله خمس سنين مش حلو طاب ما الأهلى كان قبله مش حلو لمدة 3 سنين ولا انت ذاكرتك فاكرة 5 سنين بس 
على الأقل الزمالك فى وسط السنين ديه خد بطولة كاس ومش بعيد ياخدها السنة دى كمان لكن الاهلى فضل 3سنين من غير ولا بطولة ده غير خروجه اللى يكسف من كاس السنة اللى فاتت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: انتبه من فضلك الاهلى يرجع الى الخلف*



vironia قال:


> هو ده حال كل الأهلوية أول لما يخسروا يبتدوا يرجعوا لورا ويفتكروا ذكرياتهم
> انت بتقول ان الزمالك بقاله خمس سنين مش حلو طاب ما الأهلى كان قبله مش حلو لمدة 3 سنين ولا انت ذاكرتك فاكرة 5 سنين بس
> على الأقل الزمالك فى وسط السنين ديه خد بطولة كاس ومش بعيد ياخدها السنة دى كمان لكن الاهلى فضل 3سنين من غير ولا بطولة ده غير خروجه اللى يكسف من كاس السنة اللى فاتت





*انتي محسساني اني رجعت لخمسين سنه ورا

ده هوه شهر بطوله افريقيا وقبلها بكام شهر الدوري العام

وبعدين احنا عندنا ذكريات حلوه نفتكرها لكن انتوا ذكرياتكم كلها هزائم وخسائر 

الاهلي مخدش ولا بطوله 3 سنين فعلا بس مكنش بيعمل زي الزمالك دلوقتي 

5 خسائر لحد دلوقتي ومن فرق مهدده بالهبوط واخر المجموعتين في بطوله افريقيا

للعلم فريقك حاليا مهدد بالهبوط لو خسر 6 نقاط فقط

شوفي جدول الترتيب وشوفي الفرق بينه وبين اخر فريق في الدوري اللي هوه الترسانه

سؤالي بقي الاهلي لما كان وحش الـ 3 سنين دول كان بيعمل زي  الزمالك كده دلوقتي

بالنسبه لبطوله كأس مصر اللي خدتوها من انبي بلاش اقول خدتوها ازاي الناس كلها عرفه

حتي مرتضي منصور رئيس الزمالك واللي كلكم بتحبوه قال بنفسه خدتوها ازاي 

حلوه مش بعيد يخدها السنه دي طب يتشطر علي فرق الدوري الاول وينجو من الهبوط

بس انا متأكد ميه الميه انه مش هيهبط عرفه ليه عشان احنا في بلد ممنوع فرق معينه

تهبط والكل عارف اللي حصل السنه اللي فاتت للاتحاد والمقاولون وغيرهم ونفس اللي اتعمل السنه 

اللي فاتت هيحصل معاكم وافتكري كلامي

بيعجبني قوي في الزملكويه ان لما الاهلي يكون كسبان محدش يتكلم خالص ويسكتوا ومع اول 

هزيمه حتي لو من فريق كبير يطلعوا القديم ويبقي الاهلي اسوأ فريق 

ودلوقتي كلكم بتقولوا سبب هزائم الفريق انه بيلعب بالناشئين طب ماهو لعب بالكبار وخسر

لعب بالابيض وبالاسود وبكل الالوان خسر يبقي العيب في مين :t9:

اخر حاجه اقولها عدد بطولات الاهلي 102 بطوله 

عدد بطولات الزمالك حوالي 53 بطوله 

الارقام اللي بتتكلم مش كلامي انا​*


----------



## مينا عبدة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلى اة سمعت عنة من يومين لما فضحنا 
فى اليابان وتهزم من بتشوكا وتهزم من اتحاد
الشرطة وفضيح كتير واذا كان دمك احمر فية ناس 
كتير دمها احمر بس قلبها مش ابيض ودو ناس مش
كويسين وبنقللهم دو اقلبهوم سودة 
    شاااااااامبو فى الجون​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مينا عبدة قال:


> اهلى اة سمعت عنة من يومين لما فضحنا
> فى اليابان وتهزم من بتشوكا وتهزم من اتحاد
> الشرطة وفضيح كتير واذا كان دمك احمر فية ناس
> كتير دمها احمر بس قلبها مش ابيض ودو ناس مش
> ...




*سمعته من يومين بس ده انت جديد بقي

طب مسمعتوش لم خد بطوله افريقيا في 2005 و2006 و 2008

مسمعتوش لما خد كاس مصر 2007 من فريقك ابو خطين حمر

مسمعتوش لما خد المركز التالت في كاس العالم للانديه

اللي الفريق الوحيد اللي راحها وانت فريقك عمره ماشفها ولا هيشوفها

ولو علي السمع بقي اعدلك سمعت الزمالك فين في ط الجيش والاولمبي

والاسماعيلي وحرس الحدود ده في الدوري ده غير البلاوي الافريقيه

احنا قلوبنا سودا ماشي ياعم مقبوله منك وباين فعلا قلبك ابيض جدا​*


----------



## salib 2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام رب المجد معكم عيب عليكم يااهلوية لما تقولوا لاهلى فوق الجميع مافيش حد فوق الجميع الا يسوع المسيح الفادى واقول لكم لون فانلتكم تدل على الارهاب والدم المسفوك وبعدين انتوا لقبكم الشياطين اما الزمالك هو مدرسة الفن والهندسة وعلمة ابيض رمز السلام وقلوبنا بيضة مثل الحمام عيب عليكم توبوا لاتدخلو النار*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2008)

salib_azmy قال:


> *سلام رب المجد معكم عيب عليكم يااهلوية لما تقولوا لاهلى فوق الجميع مافيش حد فوق الجميع الا يسوع المسيح الفادى واقول لكم لون فانلتكم تدل على الارهاب والدم المسفوك وبعدين انتوا لقبكم الشياطين اما الزمالك هو مدرسة الفن والهندسة وعلمة ابيض رمز السلام وقلوبنا بيضة مثل الحمام عيب عليكم توبوا لاتدخلو النار*





*سلامي ليك حبيبي

شعار الاهلي فوق الجميع بنقصد بيه ان مصلحه النادي فوق المصالح الشخصيه 

اللي جوه النادي مش علي اي نادي اخر ولا فوق جميع الانديه

بس مش عارف ليه انت خدت الموضوع علي اساس ديني وخليت الاهلويه ارهابين كمان

كلنا عرفين ومتاكدين ان السيد المسيح هوه ملك الملوك ورب المجد

لكن عشان تشبه لون الفانله بلون الدم المسفوك والارهاب والشياطين

مينفعش التشبيه ده الكوره حاجه والارهاب حاجه تانيه واحنا بنتكلم وبنشمت في بعض

لكن في الاول والاخر احنا اخوات والاهلي والزمالك ملهمش دعوه بالدين خالص ولا السياسه

بس سؤالي ليك اخي نتوب من ايه وخلاص دخلتنا النار انت مين عشان تحكم علي اي حد بدخوله النار

ارجو انك متزعلش من كلامي بس لازم تفصل بين الدين والكوره ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*مبرووك للزمالك بفوزة 3-1 على فريق الشرطة الى طحن الاعادى​*


----------



## salib 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة لاخوتى الاحباء جميعا وبقولكم اختشوا عيب يااهلوبة مش مكسوفين من الخيبة القوية بتاع ناديكم ال خد على قفاة فى اليابان ورجع ياعينى لابس فستان وزغرتى يالى مانت غرمانةعلى حيبة الاهلى القوية ورجع من اليابان لابس جلبية وياعينى عليك ياامير من كتر الاجوال فيك بقيت مدير والزمالك راجع تانى ولفتح مدرسة الفن والهندسة من تانى وهتتفرجو ياهلوبة على السيرك بتاع الدراويش وان كان عندكم شعر هيقصوة ويجطوا للاهلى ريش وسلام ياشياطين هنحطكم فى قمقم ونقفل علية 30:30:30::crazy_pil:heat:*


----------



## salib 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*:warning:ازيك ياعم مابكل انت عامل اية درجة حرارتك ارتفعت لية انتو مش بتشجعوا الاهلى ونقولو علية الشياطين الحمر انا ماجبتش حاجة من عندى طيب الشيطان هايروح فين طبعا مفيش غير بيتةالنار هو انا جبت حاجة من عندى تانيا هو عيب عليكم يااهلوية لما تتوبوا عن التعصب الاعمى ومش شايفين غير فريقكم المسنود من الجكام واتحاد الكورة والاعلام وبعدين ادارتكم ال فرغة الاندية من العناصر الفزة يبقى دى منافسة شريفة دى رياضة اخلاق قبل ماتكون بطولات ال واخدبنها بالدراع:warning::a4:*


----------



## salib 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*ازيك حبيب قلبى روكى يازملكاوى يااصيل ماخلاص المرسة فتحت ابوابها علشان نتفرج على متعت كرة القدم الحقيقية فالزمالك يمرض ولن يموت والبركة فى اولادة المهندسين وسلامى لكل زملكاوى اصيل:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## twety (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*بكل روك رياضيه*
*بقول " مبروك للزمالك "*

*اخييييييرا اتكتبتلكوا وفوزتوا :smil16:*


----------



## salib 2010 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام لاختى العزيزة توتى اشكرك على الروح الرياضية  العالية ال عندك وبعدين ياختى العزيزة الدنيا كدة يوم لك ويوم عليك والصبر جميل وشكرا وارجو الرد:Love_Letter_Send::smil6::mus13::spor2:*


----------



## max mike (21 ديسمبر 2008)

حمدالله على سلامة لعيبة النادى الاهلى بعد ما رجع من اليابان قفاه يقمر عيش من الهزيمة وحصوله على المركز السادس هههههههههههههه

على فكرة انا لو اهلاوى وده عمره ما هيحصل كنت رحت المطار واستقبلت اللعيبة وشوحتهم بالطماطم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## salib 2010 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة اختى توتى شكرا على التهنئة ال من غير نفس بس الزمالك راجع تانى علشان يمتع الناس بكرة القدم الحقيقيةوشكرا :warning:30::11azy::smil16:*


----------



## salib 2010 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخوتى الاحباء سلام ونعمة =ثانيا بقول لكم ياهلوية عيب عليكم التعصب الاعمى وبقول لكم مافيش رياضة فى مصر والبركة فى الاهلى ال خرب الاندية من الاعبين المميزين وياعينى على النادى الاسماعيلى برازيل الكرة فى مصر لان كل الاعبين الموهوبين خدهم الاهلى يبقى المنافسة الشريفة هاتيجى ازاى ولما الاهلى يوقع بيتسند من الاعلام واتحاد الكورة والحكام وسلملى على انجازات الاهلى المسروقة من اصحابها وهى الاندية المغلوبة على امرهاوالبركة فى الكوسة عيب اختشى انت وهو بااهلوية يارمز التعصب وسلام:banned::yaka::yahoo:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 ديسمبر 2008)

salib_azmy قال:


> *:warning:ازيك ياعم مابكل انت عامل اية درجة حرارتك ارتفعت لية انتو مش بتشجعوا الاهلى ونقولو علية الشياطين الحمر انا ماجبتش حاجة من عندى طيب الشيطان هايروح فين طبعا مفيش غير بيتةالنار هو انا جبت حاجة من عندى تانيا هو عيب عليكم يااهلوية لما تتوبوا عن التعصب الاعمى ومش شايفين غير فريقكم المسنود من الجكام واتحاد الكورة والاعلام وبعدين ادارتكم ال فرغة الاندية من العناصر الفزة يبقى دى منافسة شريفة دى رياضة اخلاق قبل ماتكون بطولات ال واخدبنها بالدراع:warning::a4:*



*ازيك ياعم صليب 

أولا شكرا علي اسلوبك وتريقتك في الكلام وانا لا درحه حراراتي ارتفعت ولا جالي ضغط 
انا الحمد لله كويس 

ثانيا الاسماء اللي بنقولها علي الفريق دي مش معناها زي محضرتك فسرتها وقولتها والا كده يبقي
فرق كتيره هتدخل النار زي الاهلي ومانشستر يونايتد

بالنسبه لحكايه التعصب الاعمي باين من كلامك واسلوبك انك مش متعصب فعلا وخصوصا لما قولت قبل
كده ان احنا مشجعي الاهلويه هندخل النار وطبعا مردتش علي سؤالي تاني مره في الحكايه دي

احنا مسنودين من التحكيم اللي خسرنا في متشات كتيره زي اتحاد الشرطه
احنا مسنودين من اتحاد الكوسه قصدي الكوره اللي معملش حاجه في مشكله الحضري وحسني عبد ربه

المشكله ان كل الزملكويه بيقولوا نفس الكلام كلمتين حفظنهم وخلاص الاداره بتاخد لاعيبه الاسماعيلي
رغم ان الاسماعيلي عنده لاعيبه من الاهلي زي فضل واحمد سمير فرج وعمري مسمعت كلام زي كده من الاهلويه
ولو التحكيم والاعلام واتحاد الكوره هما اللي جابوا بطولات الاهلي احنا راضين ويارب دايما
*​


salib_azmy قال:


> *اخوتى الاحباء سلام ونعمة =ثانيا بقول لكم ياهلوية عيب عليكم التعصب الاعمى وبقول لكم مافيش رياضة فى مصر والبركة فى الاهلى ال خرب الاندية من الاعبين المميزين وياعينى على النادى الاسماعيلى برازيل الكرة فى مصر لان كل الاعبين الموهوبين خدهم الاهلى يبقى المنافسة الشريفة هاتيجى ازاى ولما الاهلى يوقع بيتسند من الاعلام واتحاد الكورة والحكام وسلملى على انجازات الاهلى المسروقة من اصحابها وهى الاندية المغلوبة على امرهاوالبركة فى الكوسة عيب اختشى انت وهو بااهلوية يارمز التعصب وسلام:banned::yaka::yahoo:*



*نفس الكلام اللي كلكم حفظينه وبتقولوه وخلاص لما الاهلي يخسر اي متش

ولما يفوز مش بنسمع اي كلمه من دول 

ولما الزمالك يخسر كذا متش ورا بعضه مش بنسمع اي حد ولما يفوز في متش

زي متش اتحاد الشرطه يبقي خلاص فتح المدرسه والشعارات دي

سلام يا رمز اللي مش تعصب​*


----------



## salib 2010 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام لكل المشاركين وبقول لكم عيب عليكم يااهلوية انتم مابتعرفوش تشجعوا كورة كلة عندكم بالدراع زى الاهلى ال بقرنين هو اساسا ال بوظ الكورة فى مصر الاهلى واعوانة وانتم عارفين الباقى روحوا اتفرجوا على الكورة الاوربية وشوفوا الفرق الشاسع بين الارض والسما كورة جميلة جمهور راقى عدالة فى التحكيم حاجة تجيب النفس مش العك الكروى فى مصر والمجاملات والزى منة اختشوا عيب ولا ال اجتشوا ماتو وسلام :warning:*


----------



## مينا عبدة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

دول ناس غاليين أوى عاليا

زملكاوية منتدى كوره مصريه

بهدلهم من قلبى القصيده ديه



حب الزمالك فى دمـــــى

حب الزمالك ده همــــــى

حب الزمالك بيزيح غمى



ولا هيكون أبدا قلبك مكسور

هتعيش يازمالك عصور وعصور

هتفضل مرفوع الرايه ومنصور



وهتعيش يا زملكاوى مبسوط

ومن قلبى بنقولها بعلو الصوت

يا زمالك بنحبك بنحبك موووت



ولا هتكون يا زملكاوى متغرب

زمن البطولات راجع وقرب

ومش هنسيب الفرصه تهرب



ومن تانى هقول الزمالك حبى

بقولها وشاهد عليا ربى

نادى الزمالك حته من قلبى



مش بس فنان ده فنان تشكيلى

قول يا تاريخ عنه وغنيلى

إللى أسس الزمالك عنه أحكيلى



ومن قلبى بقولها يا أبو العلا

حبيتك و بعلنها على الملا

وعلى قلبى زاد الغلا



وهتعيش رافع راية الحريه

وفدى تراب مصرنا الأبيه

يازمالك يا أبو الوطنيه 







التوقيع : 



Egypt_king 
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي 

 31-07-2008, 03:48 pm​


----------



## salib 2010 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*اية الحلاوة دى ياعم مينا شعر جميل واسلوب مهذب راقى هى دى روح الزملكاوية الاصيلة ال عندهم اخلاق حميدة وكل ستة والزملكاوية بخير وكمان حبايبنا الاهلوية وعسد سعيد على الجميع عم ايوب*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل بني عبيد وانتم طيبين

عشان تتريقوا علي الاهلي لما خسر في بطوله عالميه

وعشان ترفعوا علم باتشوكا والمكسيك ومن قبلها علم النجم 

مبروووك يا زملكويه حصلتوا اخواتكم الاسماعلويه 

ومن مين فريق درجه ثالته مدربه بياخد 3 الاف جنيه واكبر لاعب فيه بياخد 5 الاف

وادي جمهور الزمالك كالعاده لما يخسروا يشتموا اللاعيبه في الاخر 

اللاعيبه اتعودت علي كده بقت حاجه عاديه عندهم

مبروك خروجكم من المولد بلا حمص​*


----------



## amad_almalk (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليك يا باشااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*بنى عبيد عندهم عيد والزمالك خيبته بتزيد 
زملكاوى بيشتم واحد ويقوله انت يا بنى آدم - رد عليه وقالو ايه يا بنى عبيد.*​


----------



## twety (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اى خدمه ياصليب ... مبروك عليكوا


----------



## salib 2010 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*ازيك ياعمدة الاول ميلاد مجيد وبعدين يابنى فيك الكورة عاملة زى الدنيا يوم ليك ويوم عليك ماعلهش احنا خدنا على كدة لحد ماتفرج واحنا ناس عندنا اصل  لازم نقف فى الديق زى مابنقف فى الفرح روح اللة يفرح قلبك يابن المسيح وعيد سعيد*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يوم ليك ويوم عليك 

امال لما الاهلي خسر في اليابان كنتوا بتقولوا كلام تاني

وعندك حق انتوا اتعودتوا علي كده
​*


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه*

*فعلا اتعودتوا على كده *


----------



## salib 2010 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمةلكى وكل عام وانتى بخير وميلاد مجيد*


----------



## salib 2010 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الانوار ياتوتى احنا فى اعياد الميلاد وعايزين ننسى الكورة لغاية ماناكل الكعك والبسكوت وبعدين نبقا نتكلم وندش على الاهلى والزمالك بلا وجع قلب من سيدى لستى ياقلبى لاتحزن ويسوع معاكم كل الايام وميلاد مجيد*


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب*

*ياترى دى هدنه للاعياد*
*ولا لاستئناف نشاط الزمالك*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*كل سنه وانت طيب*
*عيد سعيد وايام حلوة عليك *


----------



## demianatito (30 ديسمبر 2008)

كلنا طبعا اهلاوية
فين الزمالك دة
بنشجعك ومعاك كتير اووووووووووووووووووووووووىطبعا اهلاوية


----------



## salib 2010 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*ازيك ياتوتى ومرحب بيكى ياست دميانة وكل سنة وانتم بخير وبعدين احنا فى اجازة اعياد الميلاد يارب تكون حياتنا كلها افراح بلا اهلى بلا غيرة هوة دة ال احنا فالحين فية اللة يخرب بيت التعصب قولوا معايا امين وميلاد مجيد ياحبايب قلبى:warning::smi411:*


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة انتوا لسه بتقولوالا نادي الزمالك خلاص مفيش حاجة اسمها زمالك وعلي راي عبلة كامل خدو سته رايح خدوا اربعة جاي


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

حداد حتى عودة الزمالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يناير 2009)

*مبرووووك فوز الاهلي علي الاسماعيلي 

رغم الجو الارهابي اللي كان هناك

وهوه ده جمهور الاسماعيلي الحقيقي ومحدش يقول قله

بدل مايشجعوا فريقهم بيشجعوا باشتوكا وعملوا رابطه كمان لفريق باتشوكا

خلي باتشوكا ينفعكم

مبروووك للاهلويه ولا عزاء للدروايش​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 يناير 2009)

ولا عزاء للدراويش


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2009)

_*الدروايش مين وبعد هزيمة الاهلى كل اللى بيعملوه بيمسحو بالورنيش لجذم لاعبية الاهلى *_


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2009)

مش المثل بيقول لكل جواد كبوة الزمالك راجع بقوة قريب


----------



## lovebjw (9 يناير 2009)

_هم الزمالكوية بيصدقو فى الكلام دا_


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 يناير 2009)

*السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة أعزائى المشاهدين 

من هو الذى اخرج الاهلى من الكاس فى دور ال16؟؟؟؟!!!!
1حرس الحدود
2قوات اليهود
3عبود ع الحدود
4عين الحسود 

سؤال أخر
مين صاحب اخر هدف فى الاهلى اختار
1-مجدى عبدالغنى
2-احمد عبدالغنى
3-منى عبدالغنى




مبروووك يا أهلوية عليكو خسارة الكأس.....ولـــســـة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2009)

*السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة أعزائى المشاهدين 

من هو الذى اخرج الزمالك  من الكاس فى دور ال32؟؟؟؟!!!!
1-بني عبيد
2-نبيله عبيد
3-عاطف عبيد
4-عين الحسود 

سؤال أخر
مين صاحب اخر هدف فى الزمالك اختار
1-السيد المندوه
2-السيد الموكوس
3-السيد المنحوس




مبروووك يا زملكويه عليكو خسارة الكأس.....حاجه مش جديده عليكم​*


----------



## twety (10 يناير 2009)

ياساتر يارب منكوا ... تنسوا كل حاجه وتفتكروا ده بس يابااااااااااى منكوا


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

انا احب انضم ليكم لانى اهلاوى صميم 

واحب اقول لرابطة مشجعين الصفاقسى و النجم الساحلى و اخرياً باتوشكا المكسيكى

 " طبعا الزملكاوية و الدراويش "  اللى طول عمرهم اخوات حتى فى الخروج من كاس مصر اختاروا فرق درجة تانية و تالته  من بنى عبيد للدخليه و لا قلبى لا تحزن و بأذن ربنا زى ما علمنا على الاسماعيلى فى الاسماعيلية هنعلم اجوجو الجرى فى استاد القاهرة ولا عزاء لشيكابالا 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يناير 2009)

*أهلا بيك يا ديدو

العائله الأهلويه زادت عضو جميل

وأنشاء الله الأهلي يفوز علي الزمالك النهارده

منور يا جميل​*


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2009)

*ربنا استجابلك يا كوكو*
*ههههههههه*

*مبرووووووووووووووك لحبايبى الاخلاويه*
*وكالعادة مشرفينا*


*ومعلش يا مهالك قصدى يا زمالك*
*تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يناير 2009)

*الحمد لله تويتي الاهلي فاز علي فريق المهالك

انا كنت خايف من ساعه مسمعت التشكيل وكمان بعد اصابه شادي محمد

لكن الحمد لله فوزنا بهدف ومع الرأفه 

ولولا عبد الواحد السيد كانوا شالوا كتير

والسلام امانه لشيكابالا وأجوجو

مبرووووووووووك لكل الأهلويه​*


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2009)

مبرووووووووووووك يا اهلى


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2009)

*عموما الماتش كان طينة والفريقين يستهلوا الخسارة*
*ثانيا:الزمالك يمر بكبوة وقدامة وقت لحد مايلم نفسة*
*الاهلاوية فرحانين انهم كسبوا الزمالك1/0 امال بنى عبيد تعمل اية؟*


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2009)

*طيب بالراحه يا جرجس*

*المهم فى النهايه حصل ايه*

*الاهلى كسب كالعادة*
*ولما تفوقوا انتوا من الكبوة دى اللى مش باينلها نهايه*

*يبقى نتكلم تانى *
*المهم دلوقت*
*قول وبكل روح رياااضيه *

*" مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يا اهلى "*


----------



## salib 2010 (12 يناير 2009)

*بكل روح رياضية اهنئ اخوتى مشجعى الاهلى مبروك لكل مجتهد نصيب وربنا يوفق نادى الزمالك علشان نعرف نتفرج على كورة جميلة زى زمان اللة يرحم زمان كان الاعبين عندهم انتماء للفانلة اما الان انتمائهم للدولارات وضاع كل شئ جميل كان بيسحر جماهير مصر لان الزمالك هو القطب الاكبر مع الاهلى وربنا يوفق الجميع تحياتى وقبلاتى لكم احبائى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*جدعه يابت يا تويتي

لما الزمالك يفوق من الغيبوبه الطويله دي نبقي نشوف هيعمل ايه

بس برضه الزملكويه مش عجبهم الاهلي كسب بهدف واحد

نكسب 6 مره مش عجبهم 4 مره مش عجبهم 

طب اعملوها انتوا واتعادلوا حتي مع الاهلي

هقول فزوره بالمره لكل الزملكويه ولو شاطرين يحلوها

الطفل الأهلاوى البالغ من العمر أربع سنوات شهد حوالى 13 بطولة، 

فكم يبلغ عمر الزملكاوى ليحقق فريقه نفس عدد البطولات؟

الأهلي وبس​*


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2009)

*ممكن احلها يا اونكل *
*هههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

*ممكن تحليها طبعا يا طنط تويتي


شكلك مش هتروحي سليمه​*


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2009)

لا ياعم وعلى ايه ... انت اللى قولتها اتفضل حلها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

بقي كده يا تويتي 

انتي خوفتي ولا ايه يابنتي

شكلك مش عرفه الحل اصلا


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2009)

*يا توتى ياعسل خلى بالك انا زملكاوى اة بس احب نتكلم بالمنطق فعلا الزمالك وحش اوى لية مدة طويلة وحرق دمنا بمافية الكفاية بس الاهلى مش هو الفريق اللى طالعين بية السما علشان حال الكورة عندنا زفت ولا نسيتى اللى حصل فى اليابان *


----------



## salib 2010 (13 يناير 2009)

*حبايبى الاعزاء هو احنا هانتخانق اساسا مفيش كورة فى مصر وروحو اتفرجوا على الورى الانجليزى ولا الاسبانى وعموما الكورة الاوربية هاتعرفوا الفرق واحنا قرفنا من الماتشات المحلية بسبب هبوط مستوى نادى الزمالك وطالما الزمالك مش فى مستواة يبقى الكورة فى مصر مش اد كدة علشان مافيش منافسة حقيقية مش كدة ولا اية سلامى للجميع:Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## Moony34 (14 يناير 2009)

أنا عرفت حل الفزورة:
عمر المشجع الزملكاوي هيكون إتنين وأربعين سنة لأن الزمالك بياخد بطولة واحدة كل أريع سنين.
ده لو ربنا وفقه ....


----------



## Moony34 (14 يناير 2009)

آآآآآآآسف جدا قصدي إتنين وخمسين سنة لأن أربعة في تلتاشر باتنين وخمسين...
ربنا يديهم طولة العمر
:ura1::ura1:


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2009)

لا يا مايكل عيب عليك مش بهرب طبعا ... بس قولت اخلى الزمالكويه يشغلوا مهخم شويه بدل ما مش بيعملوا حاجه


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2009)

اممممم هتفضل كده يا جرجس تفتكر اللى حصل فى اليابان ... كبوة وخلصنا منها ولا نسيت الكبوات ههههههه


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2009)

*بقى كده يا صليب عزمى *
*يعنى لو الزمالك مهزوم ومش عارف يلعب*
*يبقى مفيش كورة فى مصر*

*ولو الاهلى كسب كالعادة طبعا يبقى مفيش كورة*

*خلى روحك رياضيه*
*وسيبك من الزمالك واعترف بالاهلى *


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2009)

*على رائيك يا مونى*

*لو حصل يعنى وبقوا موفقين*

*يبقى كل نص قرن مرة يفوزوا*

*وبنكرر " لو حصل يعنى " هههههههه*


----------



## MATTEW (1 فبراير 2009)

انا زملكاوي منسحب و عايز واحد يوريني هيعمل ايه من الاهلاويه دول 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2009)

*الله

الوطن 

الزمالك  :274rb:30:*


----------



## botros_22 (2 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *الله*
> 
> *الوطن *
> 
> *الزمالك :274rb:30:*


 


:big29:​


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*

*وماله دى حلاوة روح بس*
*هههههههه*


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (16 فبراير 2009)

انا زملكاوي منسحب و عايز واحد يوريني هيعمل ايه من الاهلاويه دول 

هههههههههههههههههههه

انت انسحبت اوكى       انا هشارك مكانك وهعرفك من همه دول الاهلاويه


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2009)

*الله

الوطن 

الزمالك  :274rb:30:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2009)

*تاريخ الزمالك

1980 يازمالك يا مدرسة

2000 شد حيلك يا زمالك

2005 لعيبه  .....يا ولاد ......

2009  الأرض لو تزلزل الزمالك مش هينزل

2010 ولع ميه أطفي جاز الزمالك رجع الممتاز ​*


----------



## twety (16 فبراير 2009)

*عيشوا على الامل
هههههههه
*


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (17 فبراير 2009)

تاريخ الزمالك



> 1980 يازمالك يا مدرسة
> 
> 2000 شد حيلك يا زمالك
> 
> ...


*:download:*
*نادى الزمالك نادى الملوك ..كان اسمه النادى الملكى ومش بيشجعه غير الملوك وبــــــــــــس:warning:*
:download:
*ولما عامه الشعب زعلو قرروا يعملو نادى يلمهم ويسمو الاهلى عشان يكون للاهلين .......يا عينى على تارخكم المشرففففففف*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2009)

*


GeGE Kerolles قال:



تاريخ الزمالك


:download:
نادى الزمالك نادى الملوك ..كان اسمه النادى الملكى ومش بيشجعه غير الملوك وبــــــــــــس:warning:
:download:
ولما عامه الشعب زعلو قرروا يعملو نادى يلمهم ويسمو الاهلى عشان يكون للاهلين .......يا عينى على تارخكم المشرففففففف


أنقر للتوسيع...



نادي الزمالك كان للاجانب في البدايه 

كان للاعداء الانجليز في الوقت ده

وبعد كده الملك فاروق سماه المختلط

وبعد كده اتغير للزمالك

وده كله ايام زمان الملوك ماتوا خلاص

اما النادي الاهلي المحترم كان للشعب المصري وللعامه

وياريت التاريخ كان بالملوك ولا العامه مكنش حد غلب

الزمالك بعد هزيمته من المصري انشاء الله هيكون في المركز الـ 13 30:

شكلنا هنشوفه في ستاد بلدنا قريب :t30:​*


----------



## twety (18 فبراير 2009)

*لو ستاد بلدكوا قبله
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## max mike (19 فبراير 2009)

*مباراة الامس بين الزمالك والمصرى خلصت ( 1-1 )
الحمدلله التعادل احسن من الهزيمة

امتى بس الزمالك يرجع زى الاول وزمن البطولات والابداع

الى متى يظل الزمالك على هذه الحالة


حداد حتى عودة الزمالك كالبداية
*


----------



## twety (20 فبراير 2009)

*بجد بجد فرحتلكوا

اخيييييييييييييييرا عملتوا حاجه
يلا عقبال ما تكسبوا ماتش 
هههههههه
*


----------



## kokielpop (20 فبراير 2009)

*


twety قال:



بجد بجد فرحتلكوا

اخيييييييييييييييرا عملتوا حاجه
يلا عقبال ما تكسبوا ماتش 
هههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...


على العموم نكسب وبنتعادل وبنخسر 

مش ممشينها كوسه 

وعلى العموم افتكرو نفسيكو زمان ولا الزمن غيركم ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مباراة الامس بين الزمالك والمصرى خلصت ( 1-1 )
> الحمدلله التعادل احسن من الهزيمة
> 
> امتى بس الزمالك يرجع زى الاول وزمن البطولات والابداع
> ...








:t33:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 فبراير 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *
> 
> على العموم نكسب وبنتعادل وبنخسر
> 
> ...




*بتتعادلوا وبتخسروا كتير لكن بتفوزوا بالعافيه

ومش عارف ايه حكايه الكوسه دي 

بتقولوا الحكام واتحاد الكوره والاعلام احمر واهلاوي

طب الاتحاد الافريقي والاتحاد الدولي كمان احمر واهلاوي

الـ 4 سنين اللي الاهلي مخدش فيهم الدوري كان بيكسب ويلعب حلو

فاكر متش الاسماعيلي 4 / 4 ومتش الزمالك 6 / 1

وخد افريقيا والكاس المصري مرتين 

وبيكون في المركز الثاني او الثالث بالكتير

مش في المركز الـ 11 وبينافس علي الهبوط​*


----------



## twety (20 فبراير 2009)

*سيبك يا مايكل
دول اعداء النجاح
مش لاقيين حاجه يقولولها
ودى حجتهم

هههههههههه
*


----------



## twety (20 فبراير 2009)

>



*هههههههههههه

عسل يا دونا 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *سيبك يا مايكل
> دول اعداء النجاح
> مش لاقيين حاجه يقولولها
> ودى حجتهم
> ...




*عندك حق يا توويتي

بدل ما يشجعوا فريقهم بيقولوا كلام وخلاص

وكمان الزمالك وحش جدا دلوقتي وبيقولوا نادي القرن الحقيقي

نادي القرن في المركز الـ 11 ولسه ​*


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (20 فبراير 2009)

على فكره احنا عندنا ثقه فى نفسينا وفى فرقنا ومش محتاجين راى الاهلويه فى حاجه
وبما ان جمهور الزمالك جمهور اصيل ..احنا هنفضل ورا النادى بتعنالحد ما يرجع تانى


----------



## twety (21 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يديكوا طوله العمر
هههههههه
*


----------



## twety (21 فبراير 2009)

*نادى القرن الحقيقى
وفى المركز ال 11

ممكن بس فى حاله 
انهم يخلوا النوادى بالترتيب الاخير
مش من الاول
ههههه
*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (21 فبراير 2009)

الزمال ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازل الدرجه التانيه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> الزمال ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازل الدرجه التانيه





*أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (23 فبراير 2009)

*ان شــــــــــــــــــــاء الله لا*
*ومش هنفرحكم فينا ابدا*
*وكمان بلاش الشماته كل ده كره ...يارب على الاهلويه دول ..ايه ده*
*احبو بعضكممممممممممم*


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

*علي فكره انا عندي دليل ان الأهلاويه دول ناس مبيعرفوش يلعبم خالص بتاتا بتاتا  هما بس شويه خظ معاهم في الملعب و خلاص و الدليل استني كمان شويه اجيبهولك*

*و انا مستعد نتحاور علي كده ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (5 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك للزمالك فاز على انبى

وهارد لاك للأهلوية اتعادلوا مع البترول مع ان البترول كان قريب من الفوز

بس اهى جيه حظكم واتعادلتوا هههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (5 مارس 2009)

*بجد فرحتلكوا

اخييييييييييييرا فوزتوا 
اكيد دى حلاوة روح قبل الانقراض

ياترى امتى المكسب التانى
بعد ولا هتكملوا ؟؟

هههههههه
*


----------



## max mike (8 مارس 2009)

*بس يا خسارة الفرح ما تمت خدها غراب اهلاوى وطار ههههههههههههههههه


بعد الفوز رجع اتهزم تانى من الحدود 2-1 

مش عارف ايه السبب كل ما يتقدم خطوة يرجع 10*


----------



## twety (9 مارس 2009)

*عادة ولا هيشتريها يعنى

زى ما بيقولوا

قطع العادة فال هههههههه
*


----------



## max mike (9 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *عادة ولا هيشتريها يعنى
> 
> زى ما بيقولوا
> 
> ...




:smil8: :t9:


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2009)

*مالك بس

مش تقول مبروك طيب
ولا مفيش اى روح رياضيه

ده احنا فرحنالكوا لما كسبتوا مرة قبل الانقراض
هههههههه
*


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*اوك مبرووووووووك

متزعليش*


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2009)

*مش بنفس
لازم تخلى روحك رياضيه 

الزعل وحش على صحتك ههههه
*


----------



## kokielpop (15 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك للزمالك المكسب واللى المقدمة باذن الله 

دعواتكم معانا ولا مفيش روح رياضيه ​*


----------



## sameh_noby (16 مارس 2009)

*الزملكاويه انقرضو من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان روحو المتحف وانتو تشوفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2009)

*تفتكر يعنى
اممممم

اكيد هنلاقى منهم كتيييييييييييير
مليانين المتحف
هههههههه
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

طيب انا دخلت الموضوع وحسا انى تايهه ههههههههههههههههههههه
احب اسجل انى اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاويه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> طيب انا دخلت الموضوع وحسا انى تايهه ههههههههههههههههههههه
> احب اسجل انى اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاويه





*30:


كوكي بقت أهلويه

الف مبروك يا اوختي​*


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2009)

*الا هو انتى ي اوختى كنتى من جيش الاعداء
دى حتى تبقى عيبه
هههههههه

مبروك عليكى رجوعك للحق
والاهلى بيحييكى 
*


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2009)

*أخص بقى هى دى اخلاق الزملكاوية فى ظرف طارقق يلجأوا للأهلى ههههههههه



احب افكركم بهزيمة طلائع الجيش 4-2 وده اكبر دليل على ان الزمالك راجع وبقوة جداااااااا*


----------



## sweetyshery (20 مارس 2009)

*صعبان عليا يازمالك من للي بيحصل فيك الاهلي شقلب كيانك والكل ضحك عليك سلم تشرتك يازمالك وانزل بقي درجه تانيه لا الدوري ناقص امثالك دور علي حته تاني وسيبنا في حالنا سيبنا في حالنا وبطل كووووووووره يازمالك

الاهلي اهلي 

الاهلي وبس والباقي خس*​


----------



## max mike (21 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فزنا على الاوليمبى 2-1 الحمدلله

الزمالك راجع وبقوة*


----------



## salib 2010 (24 مارس 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *صعبان عليا يازمالك من للي بيحصل فيك الاهلي شقلب كيانك والكل ضحك عليك سلم تشرتك يازمالك وانزل بقي درجه تانيه لا الدوري ناقص امثالك دور علي حته تاني وسيبنا في حالنا سيبنا في حالنا وبطل كووووووووره يازمالك*​
> 
> *الاهلي اهلي *​
> 
> *الاهلي وبس والباقي خس*​


*مساء الخير عليك
يانانا انتى مش عارفة تقولى كلامك كلة مغالطات اسمعى عمو ايوب بقة هههههههه صعبان علية يازمالك على الى بيجرالك الاهلى علشان يهدك ضحك على اولادك----- بدولارات كتير ---- علشان يخلى لاعيبتك -----يلعبوا من غير ولاء ---- لفانلة الزمالك --- الى متعت الناس ----- وياما بطولات كتيرة من دورى وكاس --- جابوها بعرق جبينهم ---مش برشوة الحكام ---- ومعاهم الاعلام ----الى خلى الدنيا حمرة بلون فانلة الشياطين --- الى سرقوا بطولة القرن ------ من زمالكنا الحبيب ---وعمر شمسك يازمالك ابدا ماتغيب ---- بعطاء ولاد ك ----- المخلصين لك طول السنين ----- وهى غمة ياست نانا --- ولابد لازم تروح --- وهاتتفرجى على الزمالك ----- بلعبة الجميل --- ال بيمتع الجمهور الاصيل ------- بفن ومتعة دايما يابنتى دا مدرسة ---- وكل لاعيبتة دايما اخر هندسة ---- اقول كمان ولا كفاية -- حبك يازمالك دة حكاية عمو ايوب الزملكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى

 ى يااختى الغالية وبعدين قولى منقول                                           *


----------



## salib 2010 (24 مارس 2009)

*جرى اة ياست نانا احنا عمرنا يازملكاوية ما كنا متعصبين احنا بنحب الكورة قبليك من سنين يوم ماكان الناس كلها طيبين والى زرع التعصب الاعلام اللئيم خلونا كلنا يامصريين متشددين على خيبتنا القوية يابنتى دى رياضة مش معركة حربية واحنا بعقلنا الفاضى خلناها قضية الاثنين يروحوا فى داهية من اجل الانسانية تعيش بمحبة وسلام مش بنفوس كلها قسية اتفرجى على الكورة فى البلاد الاوربية ال اتقدموا واحنا عملينها قضية من اكل الفول المدمس والطعمية طلعلنا قرون واحنا بنتخانق فى بعض من غير وجة حق دى كلها رياضة يابنتى ومنافسة شريفة والشرف فى بلادنا يابنتى بقى زى الهرييسة وعلشا ن خاطر عيونك انا هابطل التشجيع علشان مانقعد نتخانق ونبطل الزعيق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *مساء الخير عليك
> يانانا انتى مش عارفة تقولى كلامك كلة مغالطات اسمعى عمو ايوب بقة هههههههه صعبان علية يازمالك على الى بيجرالك الاهلى علشان يهدك ضحك على اولادك----- بدولارات كتير ---- علشان يخلى لاعيبتك -----يلعبوا من غير ولاء ---- لفانلة الزمالك --- الى متعت الناس ----- وياما بطولات كتيرة من دورى وكاس --- جابوها بعرق جبينهم ---مش برشوة الحكام ---- ومعاهم الاعلام ----الى خلى الدنيا حمرة بلون فانلة الشياطين --- الى سرقوا بطولة القرن ------ من زمالكنا الحبيب ---وعمر شمسك يازمالك ابدا ماتغيب ---- بعطاء ولاد ك ----- المخلصين لك طول السنين ----- وهى غمة ياست نانا --- ولابد لازم تروح --- وهاتتفرجى على الزمالك ----- بلعبة الجميل --- ال بيمتع الجمهور الاصيل ------- بفن ومتعة دايما يابنتى دا مدرسة ---- وكل لاعيبتة دايما اخر هندسة ---- اقول كمان ولا كفاية -- حبك يازمالك دة حكاية عمو ايوب الزملكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى
> 
> ى يااختى الغالية وبعدين قولى منقول                                           *




*مين ولاد  الزمالك اللي الاهلي ضحك عليهم بالدولارات

ولو كلامك صح يبقي العيب في اللاعيبه اللي بتبيع ناديها

حلوه بطولات كتيره دي 11 دوري و9 كأس بقي بطولات كتيره

رشوه الحكام والاعلام بقت موضه قديمه وكلام سمعناه كتير

ولو كلام الرشوه ده صح كنا زمنا رشينا العرجون يوم متش النجم الساحلي

احلي حاجه ضحكتني من جمهور الزمالك لما يقول ان الزمالك نادي القرن الحقيقي 

وهو بقاله 5 سنين مخدش غير بطوله  30:

قول كمان ياعم أيوب ​*


salib_azmy قال:


> *جرى اة ياست نانا احنا عمرنا يازملكاوية ما كنا متعصبين احنا بنحب الكورة قبليك من سنين يوم ماكان الناس كلها طيبين والى زرع التعصب الاعلام اللئيم خلونا كلنا يامصريين متشددين على خيبتنا القوية يابنتى دى رياضة مش معركة حربية واحنا بعقلنا الفاضى خلناها قضية الاثنين يروحوا فى داهية من اجل الانسانية تعيش بمحبة وسلام مش بنفوس كلها قسية اتفرجى على الكورة فى البلاد الاوربية ال اتقدموا واحنا عملينها قضية من اكل الفول المدمس والطعمية طلعلنا قرون واحنا بنتخانق فى بعض من غير وجة حق دى كلها رياضة يابنتى ومنافسة شريفة والشرف فى بلادنا يابنتى بقى زى الهرييسة وعلشا ن خاطر عيونك انا هابطل التشجيع علشان مانقعد نتخانق ونبطل الزعيق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30:​


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2009)

*يازمالك يا مدرسة فن ولعب وهندسة


الزمالك راجع وبقوة من حديد

تقهر الاهلى وكل الدورى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*شايفة فى شغب زملكاوى هنا من الواد مايكل 

ياواد أنت أشوفك أهلاوى وإلا أنت حر :nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *شايفة فى شغب زملكاوى هنا من الواد مايكل
> 
> ياواد أنت أشوفك أهلاوى وإلا أنت حر :nunu0000::nunu0000:*​





*هههههههههههه ده من 12322325554 المستحيلات


يعنى عارفة صعوبة ان فيل يعدى من خرم أبرة دى نفس الصعوبة انى ابقى اهلاوى


zamalek for ever​*


----------



## salib 2010 (25 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *شايفة فى شغب زملكاوى هنا من الواد مايكل *​
> 
> 
> *ياواد أنت أشوفك أهلاوى وإلا أنت حر :nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


*اية ياسنت مرمر  هوة* *الحب بالعافية كل زملكاوى اصيل عمرة مايتخلى عن حبة وعشقة للزمالك ذى الاكل جد يقدر ياكل حاجة ماتعجبوش هههههههه بالعافية يعنى دة لو نزل درجة تالتة بردة هانشجعو لان الزمالك فى قلبنا وبنحبة كلنا حتى انتوا يااهلوية تحبو تتمتعوا بالفن الزملكاوى ههههههههههههه قولى ورايا بيب بيب زمالك وبس هههههههههههه*


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *اية ياسنت مرمر  هوة* *الحب بالعافية كل زملكاوى اصيل عمرة مايتخلى عن حبة وعشقة للزمالك ذى الاكل جد يقدر ياكل حاجة ماتعجبوش هههههههه بالعافية يعنى دة لو نزل درجة تالتة بردة هانشجعو لان الزمالك فى قلبنا وبنحبة كلنا حتى انتوا يااهلوية تحبو تتمتعوا بالفن الزملكاوى ههههههههههههه قولى ورايا بيب بيب زمالك وبس هههههههههههه*




*
يسلم بقك ياباشا

الزمالك يابلاش فريق غيره مينفعناش*


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2009)

*طاب حتى يا أهلاوية عزونا

دى والدة شيكابالا اتوفت*


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2009)

*لا البقيه قى حياتكوا
عقبال لما نعزيكوا فى النادى بتاعكوا

ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههه

عسل يابت يا تووويتي

قال فن وهندسه قال

طب يفوز علي بني عبيد الاول

او ياخد بطوله حتي 

ولو حتي بطوله مركز شباب الحبانيه



​*


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2009)

*غالبا هيغلبوا مركز شباب الزاويه الحمرا
وياخدوا
مركز اول فى البلى
هههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2009)

*جبتيه منين مركز الشباب ده يابت يا تويتي

هما اخرهم البلي يسيبوا الكوره لأهل الكوره

كنت عارف ان الاستاذ salib_azmy مش هيرد علي كلامي

بس ياله مش اول مره ​*


----------



## twety (25 مارس 2009)

*معلش معلش بكرة يعرفوا ان النادى الحق
هو الاهلى العسول 

ولا يهمك يا مايكل

معاك حق فعلا اخرهم بلى
ولا مركز ولا حتى قريه
ههههههه
*


----------



## salib 2010 (26 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *معلش معلش بكرة يعرفوا ان النادى الحق*
> *هو الاهلى العسول *
> 
> *ولا يهمك يا مايكل*
> ...


 *ياتوتى معلهش المثل بيقول القرد فى عين امة غزال وبكون فى علمك الزمالك يمرض ولن يموت وهاتتفرجوا على الكورة الجميلة بتاع العتاولة الزملكاوية وخليكم على ناركم لان النار حملرا بلون فانلتكم ههههههههههه وهاتتلسعوا وتقولوا ياريت ماشمتنا فى زمالك الفن والهندسة دا زمالكنا الغالى ونجمة فى السما عالى وهنزغرت ونلالى بص شوف الزمالك بيعمل اية هههههههههههههههههه وخليكم على ناركم عمو ال بيحبكم *


----------



## twety (26 مارس 2009)

*نار مين وفن وهندسه مين

ده حنا ما صدقنا تغلبوا مرة ومكررتوهاش
فرحتوا بالفوز واتغريتوا واتهزمتوا تانى

يلا ربنا يقويكوا ههههههه
*


----------



## salib 2010 (26 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *جبتيه منين مركز الشباب ده يابت يا تويتي​*
> 
> *هما اخرهم البلي يسيبوا الكوره لأهل الكوره*​
> *كنت عارف ان الاستاذ salib_azmy مش هيرد علي كلامي*​
> ...


*سلام ونعمة ليك حبيب قلبى مايكل ماردش عليك ازاى مانا لازم احضرلك حجات حلوة مش بلى والذى منة ههههههههههه اوكى يامايكل احنا واحدين راحة بين الشوطين علشان اشوف اللعبة ماشية ازاى هههههههههههه وزمالك حتة واحدة مافيش كلام تانى ههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## max mike (26 مارس 2009)

*انت ياد يا مايكل وانتى يا بت يا تويتى بتتريقوا على الزمالك ليه


بكرة تشوفوا الزمالك ده هيكون فين والاهلى بتاعكم ده فين

والايام الجاية هتثبت*


----------



## salib 2010 (26 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *انت ياد يا مايكل وانتى يا بت يا تويتى بتتريقوا على الزمالك ليه*
> 
> 
> *بكرة تشوفوا الزمالك ده هيكون فين والاهلى بتاعكم ده فين*
> ...


*صباح جديد وقلب سعيد مع يسوع ازيك يامايكل يازملكاوى بحبك من كل قلبى وكمان اخواتنا البعدة ال مايتسموا هههههههههههه وبعدين هى دى عادة الاهلوية عايزين جنازة ويشبعوا فيها لطم ماعندهمش روح رياضية كلهم تعصب مش زينا احنا الزملكاوية ال قلوبنا بيضة ذى البلان وبنحب فريقنا الغالى بكل جنان وعندنا روح جميلة كلها حب وحنان لكل من يلعب الكورة بمهارة ومعلمة ونحييى كل فريق رياضى جميل وهية دى متعة الكورة دى فن ياابنى اصيل وزمالكنا راجع تانى باولادة علشان يخرس كل من مسك خنجر وجرح فية ودى ناس يابنى نفوسها ضعيفة مش شايفين الا فريقهم ونسوا ان الرياضة سمو بالاخلاق مش تجريح وسب وخناق ومن الاخر قول وريايا مهما روحنا مهما جينا زمالك فى قلوبنا وجوة عنينا وبقولك ياريت تراسلنى علشان اتعرف بيك لانى حبيتك:// من غير ماشوفك بعنية لاكن بشوفك بقلبى ياحتة منى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *صباح جديد وقلب سعيد مع يسوع ازيك يامايكل يازملكاوى بحبك من كل قلبى وكمان اخواتنا البعدة ال مايتسموا هههههههههههه وبعدين هى دى عادة الاهلوية عايزين جنازة ويشبعوا فيها لطم ماعندهمش روح رياضية كلهم تعصب مش زينا احنا الزملكاوية ال قلوبنا بيضة ذى البلان وبنحب فريقنا الغالى بكل جنان وعندنا روح جميلة كلها حب وحنان لكل من يلعب الكورة بمهارة ومعلمة ونحييى كل فريق رياضى جميل وهية دى متعة الكورة دى فن ياابنى اصيل وزمالكنا راجع تانى باولادة علشان يخرس كل من مسك خنجر وجرح فية ودى ناس يابنى نفوسها ضعيفة مش شايفين الا فريقهم ونسوا ان الرياضة سمو بالاخلاق مش تجريح وسب وخناق ومن الاخر قول وريايا مهما روحنا مهما جينا زمالك فى قلوبنا وجوة عنينا وبقولك ياريت تراسلنى علشان اتعرف بيك لانى حبيتك:// من غير ماشوفك بعنية لاكن بشوفك بقلبى ياحتة منى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
روح الفانله البيضا طلعت :a63:

اخوانا البعده 

يخرس كل من مسك خنجر

قال زمالك قال leasantr
​*
*ربنا يرحمك يا زمالك 

الاهلي وبس :spor2:​*


----------



## salib 2010 (26 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *روح الفانله البيضا طلعت :a63:*​
> 
> *اخوانا البعده *​
> *يخرس كل من مسك خنجر*​
> ...


*مساء جميل لكل المشجعين الحاضرين والغايبين وبقولك يابنى انا بكلم اخويا مايكل الزملكاوى بتدخل بينا لية ههههههههههههه انت خليك ونج تصقيف تبع فريقكم الاحمرانى ههههههههه انما احنا تبع الابيضانى زمالك الفن والهندسة وال مش عابة يعزل من هنا وانا وانت والحبايب فى محبة الزمالك القلب دايب والحاضر يعلم الغايب الزمالك افتتح مدرسة الفن والهندسة بابنائة مش باولاد غيرة ههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *مساء جميل لكل المشجعين الحاضرين والغايبين وبقولك يابنى انا بكلم اخويا مايكل الزملكاوى بتدخل بينا لية ههههههههههههه انت خليك ونج تصقيف تبع فريقكم الاحمرانى ههههههههه انما احنا تبع الابيضانى زمالك الفن والهندسة وال مش عابة يعزل من هنا وانا وانت والحبايب فى محبة الزمالك القلب دايب والحاضر يعلم الغايب الزمالك افتتح مدرسة الفن والهندسة بابنائة مش باولاد غيرة ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
حلوه اخر جميله باولاده

احمد مجدي وشريف اشرف وهاني سعيد اولاد الاهلي

صبري رحيل وفتح الله والصفتي ومحمد عبد الله  من انديه مختلفه

مفيش غير عبد الواحد والميرغني وحازم امام الصغير 

ربنا يخليله اولاده بس المهم يكسب كام متش ورا بعض

وياخد بطوله كل سنتين حتي leasantr
​*


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> حلوه اخر جميله باولاده
> 
> احمد مجدي وشريف اشرف وهاني سعيد اولاد الاهلي
> ...





*
يابنى انت هتتفرج على الزمالك ومدرسة الفن والهندسة وهيبقى نفسك تبقى زملكاوى وولا هتطولها*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> يابنى انت هتتفرج على الزمالك ومدرسة الفن والهندسة وهيبقى نفسك تبقى زملكاوى وولا هتطولها*



*
الاحلام حلوه ياد يا مايكل

والاحلام ممكن تحقق الا مع المهالك قصدي الزمالك

وحياتك انا أشجع بني عبيد ولا اشجع الزمالك

وبكره نشوف الزمالك وهو بيعمل كده :kap:​*


----------



## salib 2010 (28 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *يابنى انت هتتفرج على الزمالك ومدرسة الفن والهندسة وهيبقى نفسك تبقى زملكاوى وولا هتطولها*


*مساء الخير والهنا لاخويا مايكل مايك الزملكاوى الاصيل خلى بالك انا محضر لاخوتنا الاهلوية مفاجأة مش هاتقدر تغمض عنيك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* مع تحيات عمو ايوب


----------



## twety (28 مارس 2009)

*نحب نتفرج ونشوف

مايكل انت وصليب نصيحه  اخويه
خليكوا اهلاويه

وسيبكوا من الزمالكويه 
مش وراهم غير التعب والاذيه

ههههههههه
*


----------



## salib 2010 (28 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> *نحب نتفرج ونشوف*
> 
> *مايكل انت وصليب نصيحه اخويه*
> *خليكوا اهلاويه*
> ...


*twety* *اختى الغالية* *انابسلم عليكى اولا سلام غالى وبقولك ياغالية احنا زملكاوية مهما حصل سواء فاز او خسر لاننا لازم نبقى فى الفرح معاة وفى الحزن معاة وحتى لو نزل درجة عاشرة بس مش هايحصل علشان لازم للمريض بخف وصحتة ترجع واحنا لازم نتحمل علشان محبتنا دا الزمالك جوة قلوبنا وعمر فى يوم مانفكر نسيبة هوة حد يسب حبيبة ههههههههههههههههههه






*


----------



## max mike (29 مارس 2009)

*احنا ملكاوية مهما حصل

ده لو الزمالك نزل لدورى الدرجة الــــ 3 مش الـــ2

برده زملكاوية

هو ده الوفاء الحقيقى للفريق*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 مارس 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80669
للزمالكوية فقط ...
​


----------



## max mike (29 مارس 2009)

*أخص النتخب كسفنا ومفزش على زامبيا

ليه حق مش منزل اغلب اللعيبة من الاهلى ليه حق يتعادل

وبالذات ابو تريكة ده اكبر غبى ضيع فرصتين خسارة كان خلصوا المتش*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *أخص النتخب كسفنا ومفزش على زامبيا
> 
> ليه حق مش منزل اغلب اللعيبة من الاهلى ليه حق يتعادل
> 
> وبالذات ابو تريكة ده اكبر غبى ضيع فرصتين خسارة كان خلصوا المتش*




*ده علي اساس ان لاعيبه المنتخب كلهم كانوا من الاهلي

هما 5 لاعيبه وائل جمعه واحمد فتحي وبركات واحمد حسن وابوتريكه لما نزل

فين بقي باقي اللاعيبه ولا دول مكنوش بيلعبوا مع المنتخب

لو الحكايه فيها اهلي وزمالك عايزك تقولي علي لاعب واحد من الزمالك

كان مع المنتخب النهارده للاسف ولا لاعب واحد حتي

وانا شايف ان السبب في التعادل النهارده المعلم حسن شحاته

لانه حسسني انه بيلعب متش ودي مش رسمي ومهم بيجرب لاعيبه كتير

احمد فتحي لازل مره مساك وبركات لاول مره باك شمال 

المحمدي وشوقي اللي بقاله كتير مش بيلعب كان خلاهم احتياطي 

وكان نزل حسني عبد ربه واحمد سمير فرج في الشمال 

وابوتريكه دلوقتي غبي عشان ضيع فرصتين رغم انه كان لازم يلعب من الاول

عمرو ذكي ولا لمسها غير الجون ولا متعب ولا ميدو ولا زيدان

والمنتخب كله كان بطيخ ولما عرفت التشكيل توقعت الهزيمه

والحمد لله اننا اتعدلنا وبس النتيجه الحقيقيه فوز زامبيا

وربنا يستر من الجاي وخصوصا متش الجزائر هيبقي نار

هنرجع بقي للدوري التعبان وفضايح الزمالك  :t30:​*


----------



## salib 2010 (30 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ده علي اساس ان لاعيبه المنتخب كلهم كانوا من الاهلي​*
> 
> *هما 5 لاعيبه وائل جمعه واحمد فتحي وبركات واحمد حسن وابوتريكه لما نزل*​
> *فين بقي باقي اللاعيبه ولا دول مكنوش بيلعبوا مع المنتخب*​
> ...


 *مش مكسوفين يااهلوية من كلامكم هو المعلم حسن شحاتة هوة ال هايجيب الاجوال ال ضيعها ابوتريكة ال طالعين بية السما هوة نزل من هنا والفقر ركب المنتخب ادى اخر التعصب الاعمى مش شايفين الا الاحمر ومن بعدى الطوفان اتقوا اللة فى مصر وعجبى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> *مش مكسوفين يااهلوية من كلامكم هو المعلم حسن شحاتة هوة ال هايجيب الاجوال ال ضيعها ابوتريكة ال طالعين بية السما هوة نزل من هنا والفقر ركب المنتخب ادى اخر التعصب الاعمى مش شايفين الا الاحمر ومن بعدى الطوفان اتقوا اللة فى مصر وعجبى*



*
هي دي روح الفانله البيضا ام قلب ابيض

واضح قوووي القلب الابيض  :heat:

طب قبل ابوتريكه الفقر والغبي ما ينزل

المنتخب كان عامل ايه كان زي الزفت ومتبهدل من زامبيا

ابوتريكه هو اللي جاب كاس الامم 2006 في اخر ضربه جزاء

ابوتريكه هو اللي جاب كاس الامم 2008 في المباراه النهائيه

ابوتريكه مروق كل الانديه باهدافه واولهم الزمالك 

اما حسن شحاته شوف عمل ايه

نزل لاعيبه في غير مراكزها زي احمد فتحي ومحمد بركات

ابتدي المتش لاعيبه مستواها قليل شويه زي 

المحمدي وعماد متعب وزيدان وكان لازم يبتدي بحسني واحمد سمير في الشمال

حسن شحاته مش هو اللي هيجيب الاهداف بس هو المدير الفني

يعني متش النهارده هو السبب في النتيجه بسبب اخطائه الفنيه

ياريت نتكلم كلام صح مدام عن المنتخب بعيد عن الاهلي والزمالك​*


----------



## salib 2010 (30 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *هي دي روح الفانله البيضا ام قلب ابيض*​
> *واضح قوووي القلب الابيض :heat:*​
> *طب قبل ابوتريكه الفقر والغبي ما ينزل*​
> *المنتخب كان عامل ايه كان زي الزفت ومتبهدل من زامبيا*​
> ...


* انت عينة رمز التعصب الاعمى ولا تعليق على خيبتنا القوية وعمار يامصر بالتعصب ال ملى القلوب وربنا يرحمنا منكم ومن تعصبكم ولا تعليق لان كلامك هوة ال يدينك لانكم مش شايفين الا انفسكم وربنا يرحمنا ويرحمكم ويدخل الحب ال اتنزع من القلوب وبقا يافطة مش  بنعمل بية يعنى لزوم الديكور ارحمنا يارب ارحمنا يارب ونور بصيرتنا التى حجبها واعماها التعصب الاعمى وعجبى على اخر زمن *


----------



## doooody (30 مارس 2009)

*انا كمان اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووية 
شكرااااا علي الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

يا جماااااااااعة أهلاوية وزملكاوية 

براحة فى كلامكم بلاش التعصب الجامد ده 

ده هزار وأسمعوا منى نصيحة 

لا الأهلى ولا الزمالك هيأكلكم عيش هههههه

أتمنى أنكم تاخدوا الموضوع بهزاااااااااااااار 

تحياتى ​


----------



## salib 2010 (30 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يا جماااااااااعة أهلاوية وزملكاوية ​
> 
> براحة فى كلامكم بلاش التعصب الجامد ده ​
> ده هزار وأسمعوا منى نصيحة ​
> ...


 *اختى الغاليةمرمر سلام ونعمة من رب المجد لروحك الجميلة وفعلا كلامك جميل وعلى راسنا من فوق وانا علشان خاطر التعصب انا مش مشارك معاكم لان روح التعصب بتنرفزنى وانا حاليا احب اتفرج على الكورة الاوربية ال كلها متعة وجمال مش اهلى وزمالك ال جابو مصر الى الخلف علشان التعصب الاعمى فليذهب الاهلى والزمالك الى الجحيم لانهم سبب عثرتنا وبعدنا عن كلام رب المجد حبوا بعضكم بعض واحنا عاملينها قضية من مافيش ولازم الناس تعرف ان الرياضة روح رياضية واحنا قلبنا الاية وخليناها خيبة قوية وربنا يرحمنا من الاهلى والزمالك ال سبب كل خطية وخلونا متعصبين وفى بعض متناحرين وكلنا زعلانين على اية مش عارف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

salib_azmy قال:


> * انت عينة رمز التعصب الاعمى ولا تعليق على خيبتنا القوية وعمار يامصر بالتعصب ال ملى القلوب وربنا يرحمنا منكم ومن تعصبكم ولا تعليق لان كلامك هوة ال يدينك لانكم مش شايفين الا انفسكم وربنا يرحمنا ويرحمكم ويدخل الحب ال اتنزع من القلوب وبقا يافطة مش  بنعمل بية يعنى لزوم الديكور ارحمنا يارب ارحمنا يارب ونور بصيرتنا التى حجبها واعماها التعصب الاعمى وعجبى على اخر زمن *



*
شكرا ليك علي كلامك واخلاقك العاليه

وشكرا علي زؤقك في الكلام 

ده غير الكلام اللي مسحته المشرفه مرمر

والله واعلم كنت قايل ايه كمان

شكرا ليك أخي وده اخر رد عليك في اي موضوع​*


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2009)

*مالكوا بس كنتوا ماشيين كويس
حصل ايه ؟

صليب ياريت تهدى شويه ده كله فى الهزار
مفيش لزمه للتعصب ده

*​


----------



## salib 2010 (30 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليك علي كلامك واخلاقك العاليه*​
> *وشكرا علي زؤقك في الكلام *​
> *ده غير الكلام اللي مسحته المشرفه مرمر*​
> *والله واعلم كنت قايل ايه كمان*​
> ...


*اخى الغالى مايكل كوكو سلام لك من ملك السلام بقولك العفو يابنى على ادبك واخلاقك العالية وبعدين احب اقولك مافيش كلام اتمسح ال انت قريتة هوة ال انا قلتة وان كان كلامى فيةغلط راجعنى فية دى ديموقراطية يابنى قولى انت غلطت فى كذا وكذا وان كنت مخطىء فى حقك سوف اعتزر ليك ومش عيب ان الواحد يراجع نفسة اذا اخطأ وبعدين انت عاملها قضية لية هوة الكلام الواقعى يزعل لا مايزعلش يجب ان نستفيد من اخطائنا ونبدأ صفحة جديدة ذى المسيح ما جة علشانا احنا الخاطيين لكى يعرفنا طريق الصواب مش هانتخانق على كلام فاضى وانا بقول الرياضة سمو بالاخلاق مش تناحر بين الاخوة وان كان كلامى زعلك ابوس فوق راسك ياعم مايكل ياابن المسيح مش ابن الاهلى ولا الزمالك وشكرا لادبك واخلاقك العالية والاختلاف فى الود لا يفسد للود قضية اجوك الخاطى عمو ايوب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## salib 2010 (30 مارس 2009)

*مالكوا بس كنتوا ماشيين كويس*​ 


*حصل ايه ؟*​ 
*صليب ياريت تهدى شويه ده كله فى الهزار*
*مفيش لزمه للتعصب ده*​ 
[/quote]
*ازيك يااختى الغالية تويتى ولا اسمك دة انا مش عارفلة بطن من ظهر ههههههههه وبعدين اختى الغالية انا مش متعصب ولا حاجة احنا شايفين اننا كبرنا القضية اكبر من حجمها لان دة لعب كورة يوم فايز ويوم مهزوم المفروض احنا نعرف كدة اتفرجوا على الرياضة فى البلاد الاوربية مثال التقدم والرقى والحضارة المهزوم يهنىء الفائز والفائز يحييى الفريق الاخر والجمهور يحييى فريقة المهزوم بحرارة اما احنا فى الوطن العربى اولاد المسيح تشبعنا بالاعمال الاممية ونسينا المحبة ودة بسبب بذر بذور التعصب الاعمى من الاعلام وانتوا عارفين الباقى وبعدين مايكل اخويا فى المسيح ولا يمكن لاى شىء يبعدنى عن محبتة انتوا كبرتوا القضية من لاشىء وال زعل اصالحوة واقولة انا اسف على الكلام ال بيفوق الانسان من الغيبوبة ال احنا عايشين فيها وبتشغلنا عن كلمة الرب او كلمة منفعة ربنا يرحمنا ويرشدنا لطريقة امين وانا بحبكم كلكم اخوكم الخاطىء عمو ايوب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

*تانى كده جبتوونى على صوتكم العالى :smil8:

الواحد ميعرفش يقعد شوية فى القسم 

يالهوى عليكو هههههه

أخ مايكل أخ صلييييب 

هدوا أعصابكم يلا أمرى لله مضطرة أعزمكم 






بس أبقوا شوفوا بقى مين اللى هيدفع الحساب :hlp:

الأهلاوى ولا الزملكاوى :t30:

أشربووووووووووووا يلا بالهنا والشفا :smil16:*​


----------



## salib 2010 (30 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تانى كده جبتوونى على صوتكم العالى :smil8:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اية ياست مرمر هههههههه هوة انتى سمعتى حد بيزعق ولا بيتخانق هوة كان صوتنا عالى جامد ههههههه اشكمنك جايبة لنا لمونادة سكر زيادة علشان يطرى ريقنا ههههههه وكمان تفاح حاجة ترد الروح وانا شايف كدة ان حضرتك ال قدمتية يبقى تدفعى حسابة ولا تكتبية على النوتة ههههههههه شكك ربنا يكفينا شر الشكك 30:وادى زغروتة نحييكى بيها لكرم ضيافتك وربنا يجعلة عامر وتعيشى وتفرقى ههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*اده اده اده
و انا ماليش نفس مانا اهلوية برضوا
ماينفعش الكلام ده يا مرمر تعزميهم من غيرى مالكيش حق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو سمحتوا ياريت تخدوها بهزار​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*اده اده اده
و انا ماليش نفس مانا اهلوية برضوا
ماينفعش الكلام ده يا مرمر تعزميهم من غيرى لا مالكيش حق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 أبريل 2009)

ياااااااااااااااه ..أنتو لسه بتتكلمو عن الزمالك؟؟..تلحظو علامتين تعحب جنب الزمالك ...الموضوع ده كان فى السبعينات والتمنينات والتسعينات ولكن أحنا دلوقتي فى القرن العشرين ..والاهلي فريق القرن ..فالزملكوية من الاحسن يسكوتو ويبطلو ...رغي ...
​


----------



## twety (22 أبريل 2009)

*لا يتجوزوا و يقعدوا فى البيت
ويغسلوا المواعين بقى 
ههههههه
*


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2009)

*التعادل كان نتيجة الاهلى والزمالك

مع انكم يا اهلاوية كنتوا تستاهلوا الهزيمة عشان نبقى خدمنا الاسماعيلى خدمة بس كده برده خدمناه عشان خدتوا نقطة واحدة


بس الولد محمد حازم كان بيلعب بيكم براحته

كان نجم المباراة​*


----------

